# DUBAI | Dubai Creek Tower | 1300m+ | 4265ft+ | 210 fl | On Hold



## Gabriel900

Translated from Arabic:

- His Highness Mohammed bin Rashid describes the new tower's unique architectural masterpiece as equally great and glorious to Burj Khalifa tower and the famous "Eiffel" Tower and will rival them.

*- "masterpiece" Tower would be a monument and tourist and cultural landmark and construction will start within months and its height will be known after completion and official opening of it*

- The Tower is designed by the architect Calatrava

- Tower will be developed by Emaar

Name of tower is as well translated from Arabic so it might have a different name in english it is either Masterpiece or Iconic 

https://twitter.com/emaardubai
https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice

Location is within the Dubai Creek but exact location is still unknown


----------



## BinSuroor

Another mega tall proposal for Dubai:nuts: I hope its taller than Jeddah's tower:banana: coz i cant see the purpose of building another 800m+ tower in the same city without breaking the "tallest building" record.


----------



## Emarati2009

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

BinSuroor said:


> Another mega tall proposal for Dubai:nuts: I hope its taller than Jeddah's tower:banana: coz i cant see the purpose of building another 800m+ tower in the same city without breaking the "tallest building" record.


Add to that they won't disclose the height of it until its completed :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Not trying to be a party pooper here, but the design didn't "blow me away" so to speak

Then again, any super tall is awesome. Wonder what the use will be though ? from the looks of it , 200 floors of observation decks


----------



## Icewave

The design is strange but actually it's new


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Icewave

*Why just they don't return to the beautiful old design ?
* 









^^

*I actually that things doesn't run like that* it's just a wish


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ TBH it is not really known if this tower will be the center of Dubai creek Harbour ... all we know it is on the creek which runs many kms and this can very well be on another site


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Gabriel900

Can a mod plz change the name to *Iconic Tower*?  Since they released the following on twitter
"New iconic tower by Emaar in Dubai Creek #Dubai"
https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice


----------



## DubaiM

First of all: Dubai is going insane :nuts: This city will have 4 Megatalls by 2025 :cheers:

I just don't get the design. Is this supposed to be an observation tower like the Canton Tower in Guangzhou? I also think this design is definitely not final.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

^^^^, i think it is just like burj khalifa , but with futuristic design  
so mostly this will be mixed use


----------



## victor del rey

If this one, will have a viewpoint in its last floor, it should be tallest viewpoint, taller than the viewpoint of dubai one wow
Love the project


----------



## Gabriel900

Possible locations of it:

I honestly believe it will be located within or near Dubai Creek Harbour but some other possible locations are Jaddaf or as some are suspecting, Business bay Island (all areas are in red) The rest got either height restrictions or got different owners than Emaar :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

Check this video out guys! It is in arabic but it shows the different proposals that were meant for this project and they say his highness chose this one as the winner proposal! and the video tells us that most prob this tower will be located in Dubai Creek Harbour 



BinSuroor said:


>


----------



## BinSuroor

The tower is replacing the Dubai creek harbour twins


----------



## Gabriel900

BinSuroor said:


> The tower is replacing the Dubai creek harbour twins


If you look closely in the video you can see all proposals were actually put on the island or very really close to the water and not where the twins will be  (red circle)










And here is a screenshot of one of the losing proposals location:


----------



## BinSuroor

Another video


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Forget what I said you are probably right  and look how huge the footprint of it is wow I won't be surprised if it was higher than 1200m


----------



## BinSuroor

Just amazing design:bow:
they also mentioned that the construction work will start in short months :banana: so excited


----------



## Gabriel900

OMG this is beautiful and huge!!!! just look at this screenshot and how huge it is!! I mean they show u Index tower (320m) next to it and its soooo tiny!! The tower looks more than 4 times taller than it :crazy: :crazy:










*Edit: *in the video you see one screenshot taken with BK in the foreground and Iconic Tower in the background and although this tower is wayy far in the background it still look way taller than BK :nuts:


----------



## droneriot

It is a good design, I think, but Calatrava has done and can do better.


----------



## Emarati2009

Gabriel900 said:


>


OMG :eek2:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

droneriot said:


> It is a good design, I think, but Calatrava has done and can do better.


Well BK started off as Grollo , then moved to where it is now "fingers crossed"


----------



## Icewave

*it relpaces the lagoons 
*


Icewave said:


>


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


>


Never going to happen. At least those cables on the outside. Those would be metal, and not supporting structures but rather powerful "down forcing anchors". Steel within a building helps it stand. It's "mass" adds to the "support" of the structure. Steel cables on a bridge suspend the deck, but in this design, they do the exact opposite and "drag the structure down". It's extra "mass" that puts immense down force on the core structure for no functional purpose at all. If this is build, in this design, it will be the greatest folly of mankind. hno:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Never going to happen. At least those cables on the outside. Those would be metal, and not supporting structures but rather powerful "down forcing anchors". Steel within a building helps it stand. It's "mass" adds to the "support" of the structure. Steel cables on a bridge suspend the deck, but in this design, they do the exact opposite and "drag the structure down". It's extra "mass" that puts immense down force on the core structure for no functional purpose at all. If this is build, in this design, it will be the greatest folly of mankind. hno:


I just got off the phone with Shiekh mohammed and managed to tell him about this. The project is now cancelled.

Thank you Marbles :naughty:


----------



## Gabriel900

> The new building, which will be an observation tower, will be linked to the central island district of Dubai Creek Harbour, on integrated development on the Dubai Creek. What will be offered inside the tower has yet to be released.
> 
> According to a statement on WAM, the design will reflect Islamic architecture and the UAE’s rich culture and heritage.
> 
> Shaikh Mohammad lauded the idea of the new tower and its building at one of the most important historical sites, which is expected to be a major tourist destination once complete.
> 
> “The sustainable development is pressing ahead steadily as we planned before and we will continue until achieving our aims and our people’s aspirations,” Shaikh Mohammad said.
> 
> Shaikh Mohammad described the tower as a unique architectural masterpiece on a par with Burj Khalifa and Eiffel Tower.
> 
> Al Abbar thanked Shaikh Mohammad for his continuous support and confidence in Emaar’s projects, which will “propel our company toward more success and boost the national economy, as well as contribute to developing smart cites.”
> 
> “The new tower is designed in Dubai creek to become a monument and cultural and tourist landmark combing Islamic architecture and modern design. It will be unique in its design to stand as an iconic building that reflect cultural diversity,” Al Abbar said.
> 
> The work on the tower will begin over the next few weeks and its height will be announced later, he added.


http://gulfnews.com/business/proper...oth-islamic-and-modern-architecture-1.1667064


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome, especially since construction will start very soon :cheers:.

I'm almost sure the tower will be taller than Burj Khalifa!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ And taller than Jeddah Tower


----------



## droneriot

> The work on the tower will begin over the next few weeks


mg:


----------



## PalmBreeze

I'll give it a 2% chance. Dubai is 90% press release, 10% actually doing it.

What's up with the 2020 tower?


----------



## BinSuroor

^^we will know in the next few weeks if their serious about building this tower since they announced that the work will start in few weeks:cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

PalmBreeze said:


> I'll give it a 2% chance. Dubai is 90% press release, 10% actually doing it.
> 
> What's up with the 2020 tower?


this doesn't have to do anything with tower 2020! Both are happening. Plus Emaar doesn't play around and they are always serious about their press releases


----------



## johnbgt

WOOOHOO!!! The only reason why I'm taking this seriously is because Emaar will develope the tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

WHHHAAAAAAT?

damn, this thing is tall. hope they are serious!

At first I was this in the Lagoons thread and wasn't that excited, because I thought another design change would just kick the project further away from starting, the Flame designed Dubai Towers to the twins and now this, made me think it was just dragging the projects death along, but when I saw this thread I was amazed at how awesome the project was, at how serious they seem and at how there were already many projects, indicating there is something up. the starting in the next few weeks thread-opener I am sceptical about, but it is amazing to see they have the willpower. That they hide the height and how tall it looks in the video is a clear indication for me as well that they seem to trump Kingdom Tower.

Also please remember the rumors we have heard before:


Face81 said:


> The Lagoons was a low density scheme, planned around 7 islands carved out of land at the end of Dubai Creek. The project was set to include Dubai's first opera house and the proposed Dubai Towers - Dubai, project. However, during the recession, the project was put on the back burner and completely forgotten about by the developer; Dubai Properties.
> 
> The project has now been revived and is set to be built under a JV partnership with Emaar.
> 
> *The press release has indicated that the project will now also be home to the next world's tallest building, which will rise to over 1,000m.* No other details have been released yet, but I thought it was worth having a thread for this


So this project did not fall from the sky, it might have been planned behind our backs for a while now


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Exactly my thoughts  it is def not new


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ And taller than Jeddah Tower


But it won't be the worlds tallest building since it will be an observation tower. 
But worlds tallest freestanding structure is also a cool title .


----------



## Gabriel900

^^


> The new building, which will be an observation tower, will be linked to the central island district of Dubai Creek Harbour, on integrated development on the Dubai Creek. What will be offered inside the tower has yet to be released.


This means that this tower might be a bit more than just observation  my bet is on mixed use  Fingers crossed


----------



## KillerZavatar

I'm still thinking and hoping we will see more towers in the future that are not pure observation towers or buildings, but something in between. with longer and longer spires, we seem to be moving in that direction anyway.


----------



## Fayez

What a good news!

I hope this will be so tall and it looks higher than BK in the picture I would love hear about the construction start soon since, it looks serious news


----------



## DubaiM

Okay here are my thoughts:  

1. I'm personally not flashed by this tower. The cables look like a giant, messy spider web.. I would like to see a wider tower, but a sleeker main structure. The Cheongna City Infinity Tower would be a great example! 
Right now, the proposal actually just looks like a TV mast, but maybe it's just because the model doesn't show architectural details :dunno: I also don't think that it's the final design.

2. The tower was planned for a long time and I am pretty sure that they are serious about the project, because we don't only have pixelated amateur renders, but detailed models of a variety of designs as shown in the video. Emaar is also a very reliable developer that is never fooling around. I think they didn't announce it earlier, because they weren't determined about the project before now.
Now they published it, because the tower is theoretically ready for construction and the plans are all set. That's just my guess.

3. Dubai announced the plans of an even taller building than Jeddah Tower that already progressed too much to change the height :lol:
I guess that's Dubai's revenge for Jeddah's attempt to steal the title of the world's tallest structure.
Take that Jeddah! :baeh3:


----------



## enrigue8

Wow what a tower even if i don t get the design.
I never saw something like that.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Dubai_Boy said:


> I just got off the phone with Shiekh mohammed and managed to tell him about this. The project is now cancelled.
> 
> Thank you Marbles :naughty:


Thanks buddy. I'm glad I could help. :cheers: Just saved him billions. He should give me a reward or something. Can you call him back? 1% will do. :tyty:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, that's amazing, it almost seems too good to be true. We will see in a few weeks.


----------



## BinSuroor

BinSuroor said:


> Another video


Btw they also mentioned that the tower will be iconic and luxurious for its visitors and residents.
So the tower will definitely be more than just an observation tower :crazy:


----------



## KavirajG

Emarati2009 said:


>


Amazing design...lets hope it gets built...:cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

DubaiM said:


> 3. Dubai announced the plans of an even taller building than Jeddah Tower that already progressed too much to change the height :lol:
> I guess that's Dubai's revenge for Jeddah's attempt to steal the title of the world's tallest structure.
> Take that Jeddah! :baeh3:


:lol: Exactly what I thought ... Jeddah better finish its tower fast or it won't enjoy the title of tallest for a long time anw I def agree with u its not the final design but Dubai is going crazy with all these new mega talls which 2 at least are very serious till now :banana:



BinSuroor said:


> Btw they also mentioned that the tower will be iconic and luxurious for its visitors and residents.
> So the tower will definitely be more than just an observation tower :crazy:


I can't agree more


----------



## redbaron_012

Gabriel900 said:


> :lol: Exactly what I thought ... Jeddah better finish its tower fast or it won't enjoy the title of tallest for a long time anw I def agree with u its not the final design but Dubai is going crazy with all these new mega talls which 2 at least are very serious till now :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't agree more


The Empire State Building NYC held the tallest title for decades but in the modern world no building will hold this title for very long...but then, there must be a height that goes beyond seriousness ?


----------



## Fayez

I expect them to announce the least height at the start of the construction (for example; 800+ or 1000+) I hope its height won't be less than Burj Khalifa but, sadly it won't be higher than Jeddah Tower since, if it is expected to be the tallest in the world I think they would have said that in the report

So, don't be so enthusiastic guys. 1000 meters isn't that easy and I wish if it will be a mile high instead of 1000 meters but, let's wait and see


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> I expect them to announce the least height at the start of the construction (for example; 800+ or 1000+) I hope its height won't be less than Burj Khalifa but, sadly it won't be higher than Jeddah Tower since, if it is expected to be the tallest in the world I think they would have said that in the report
> 
> So, don't be so enthusiastic guys. 1000 meters isn't that easy and I wish if it will be a mile high instead of 1000 meters but, let's wait and see


Just wait and see, they will only announce height at completion for a reason  There is zero logic for emaar in building a tower higher than 800 but lower than 1000m it doesnt make any sense

Plus check that video one shot it shows BK wayyyy shorter than it!! it almost looks double the height of Bk so there is no way this one is shorter than 1200m  plus it was always the plan from 4 years ago to build a 1000m+ tower on the creek  check the old thread.

Dubai is out of this world 4 megatalls in the coming 10 years :drool:


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> Just wait and see, they will only announce height at completion for a reason  There is zero logic for emaar in building a tower higher than 800 but lower than 1000m it doesnt make any sense
> 
> Plus check that video one shot it shows BK wayyyy shorter than it!! it almost looks double the height of Bk so there is no way this one is shorter than 1200m  plus it was always the plan from 4 years ago to build a 1000m+ tower on the creek  check the old thread.
> 
> Dubai is out of this world 4 megatalls in the coming 10 years :drool:


But, they said it will compete with BK in its greatness and 1200+ m is so much greater and not even competing with BK especially, with this design. That's what I mint. I really like crazy heights even from my childhood and I really wish it will be like what you're saying :nuts:


----------



## Fayez

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/-comparable-burj-khalifa-emaar-unveils-latest-iconic-tower-620851.html


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> But, they said it will compete with BK in its greatness and 1200+ m is so much greater and not even competing with BK especially, with this design. That's what I mint. I really like crazy heights even from my childhood and I really wish it will be like what you're saying :nuts:


I have a clue that's gonna be higher than 1200m 

Let's first make it clear that in the following pic Index Tower (328m) is in the foreground compared to the Iconic Tower (????m) which is in the background. 

What I did is I tried to calculate the height of it using simple math although they aren't on the same plan which means that whatever height I get, and since the Index Tower is actually in the foreground, it will be in reality higher 

*Here we go: *










*Now using a ruler I measured Index tower to be 2.7cm while Iconic 10.5cm and since we know index is 328m high and by doing simple math we get that Iconic Tower is 1276m :nuts:
*
Let us not forget that this calculation is not accurate since Iconic Tower is in the background hence it is looking shorter than what really it is 

That's why I am saying this tower will be 1200m+ 

The rendering in this video screenshot might be wrong but time will tell 

Edit: even if you take Iconic Tower to be 10cm and do the same calculation we still get a number higher than 1200m


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
This calculation is so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Maximalist

I live in Calatrava's hometown (Valencia, Spain) and everything he has designed here is brilliant. I'm sure this will be too, once the design has been finalized.


----------



## Fayez

How many floors? any idea? or is it just an observation tower with few floors? I hope it's not


----------



## DubaiM

fayzoon said:


> How many floors? any idea? or is it just an observation tower with few floors? I hope it's not


I don't even think that a 1200m+ observation tower is possible to build :dunno: I mean, it has to be a strong structure at some point and an observation tower is nothing more than a sleek concrete column.. 
But ok, I'm not a structural engineer :lol: Maybe TrueBlue can help us out


----------



## Gabriel900

DubaiM said:


> I don't even think that a 1200m+ observation tower is possible to build :dunno: I mean, it has to be a strong structure at some point and an observation tower is nothing more than a sleek concrete column..
> But ok, I'm not a structural engineer :lol: Maybe TrueBlue can help us out


Exactly my thought I doubt they will build that high just for an observation deck at the top


----------



## Fayez

This might explain more ..










So, it's definitely higher than BK because it far in this screenshot and BK is much closer and they are at the same level on the screen. But, the question is 
*how much higher??* I can't wait these few months


----------



## PalmBreeze

Prepare to be greatly disappointed.


----------



## Fayez

PalmBreeze said:


> Prepare to be greatly disappointed.


----------



## Victhor

Maximalist said:


> I live in Calatrava's hometown (Valencia, Spain) and everything he has designed here is brilliant. I'm sure this will be too, once the design has been finalized.


However, people of your opinion are a very small minority in Spain, in Spain most people thinks most Calatrava's buildings everywhere are completely wrong, in architecture schools everyone talks very bad about him, and he is strongly criticised by the media.


----------



## PalmBreeze

To watch you be disappointed.


----------



## ramses59

*joke*

it's a joke, this tower is impossible to built !!!


----------



## Fayez

^^ It is an official TV report it can't be a joke but it might get cancelled we should wait and see


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Burj Khalifa, 2004: "Prepare to be greatly disappointed"

Jeddah Tower, 2010: "Prepare to be greatly disappointed"

Iconic Tower, 2016: "Prepare to be greatly disappointed"


----------



## PalmBreeze

The burj nearly failed, had to be bailed out.

Kingdom tower is already at risk.

This? Ha.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Victhor said:


> However, people of your opinion are a very small minority in Spain, in Spain most people thinks most Calatrava's buildings everywhere are completely wrong, in architecture schools everyone talks very bad about him, and he is strongly criticised by the media.



...and your avatar is the Turning Torso...lol!..Do u feel good!??


----------



## Gabriel900

PalmBreeze said:


> The burj nearly failed, had to be bailed out.
> 
> Kingdom tower is already at risk.
> 
> This? Ha.


A spammer is born ... guys you need to see his posts on the other thread .. this guy is a mess


----------



## lFurqanl

It Is Approved

Please Change The Title To App

http://tradearabia.com/news/CONS_300367.html



> "After reviewing all the engineering designs, Sheikh Mohammed approved the work of renowned Spanish designer Santiago Calatrava Valls, who is also credited with works including the World Trade Centre Transportation Hub in New York, Chicago Spire Tower, Calgary Peace Bridge and the Olympic Sports Complex in Athens"


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^
*The new building, which will be an observation tower, will be linked to the central island district of Dubai Creek Harbour with a vibrant 4.5-km-long creek boardwalk offering an array of retail, dining, leisure and entertainment choices on the Dubai Creek, according to the state news agency Wam.*

http://tradearabia.com/news/CONS_300367.html


----------



## lFurqanl

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/-com...emaar-unveils-latest-iconic-tower-620851.html



> "The tower’s height and name has not yet been revealed, but the developer said it would “comparable in greatness and in height” to the Burj Khalifa"


----------



## AltinD

Gabriel900 said:


> A spammer is born ...


You mean "Is reborn for the 100th time these last 2 years" :lol:


----------



## lFurqanl

Guys I think that this tower will be 900 + Meters I think it will be taller than the Burj Khalifah but I don't think it will be taller than the Kingdom Tower. It is all marketing. The Arabs want to promote Jeddah and want to bring foreigners to Jeddah by building the tallest building. If they Build the Iconic Tower in Dubai Taller than the Kingdom Tower than no longer will the kingdom tower have REP They need to allow the Kingdom Tower to be the title holder for some time. Like if you agree. :crazy:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

But this is UAE not Saudi Arabia


----------



## BinSuroor

Dubai and Jeddah aren't in the same country. Why would we want to promote Jeddah while we have our own tourism in the UAE?


----------



## lFurqanl

BinSuroor said:


> Dubai and Jeddah aren't in the same country. Why would we want to promote Jeddah while we have our own tourism in the UAE?


Jeddah is the 2nd largest city in saudi arabia. They want to promote Jeddah buy building kingdom city, hoping to attract tourism and developers etc: They do not want to build the 2 tallest buildings in the same city. The Arabs want Jeddah to be like Dubai. Jeddah is also next to the ocean, Red Sea. They predict that it may help boost the economy.


----------



## Victhor

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> ...and your avatar is the Turning Torso...lol!..Do u feel good!??


hahahaha I forgot that I had that avatar, I haven't changed it since 2002. But I didn't say I hate Calatrava!, and I love Turning Torso!


----------



## victor del rey

I'm spanish too, and im absolutely agree with what people have said here, everyone here makes jokes about calatrava, if you tell someone here about a new building designed by calatrava that person will say oh that building is gonna fall down, definetely he hasn't got a good reputation here. But this doesn't mean i dont like his buildings, in fact i love them.


----------



## noir-dresses

This tower is a great idea of holding on to the worlds tallest free standing structure. The Kingdom Tower will always be over shadowed if this tower ends up being taller. It's also a lot cheaper to build a tower than a building.

I'm just a little confused was this the tower that was suppose to be in Diera, or will there be another one in Diera as well?


----------



## PalmBreeze

AltinD said:


> You mean "Is reborn for the 100th time these last 2 years" :lol:


I have an account here with more posts than yours. See if you can find it.


----------



## noir-dresses

Actually I just took a better look at this tower plus the videos that were posted because I couldn't really see in depth from my smartphone.

Basically it won't be the tallest free standing structure because I think the cables will help support the tower, but still it could the the tallest tower/structure on Earth which is great.


----------



## DubaiM

PalmBreeze said:


> I have an account here with more posts than yours. See if you can find it.


Quality is better than quantity.


----------



## PalmBreeze

DubaiM said:


> Quality is better than quantity.


Actually no, not here. Crappy members with 10k posts are much preferred to good users with 200.


----------



## Chakazoolu

PalmBreeze said:


> Actually no, not here. Crappy members with 10k posts are much preferred to good users with 200.


Glad you admit to it.... Crappy members


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ Why would people in Spain think badly of Santiago Calatrava, in my opinion and in most American's opinions Santiago Calatrava's Buildings in Spain and elsewhere are highly admired. I think he is a great architect from Polytechnic University in Florida, WTC Transportation Hub and Turning Torso. I just hope this tower doesn't change my mind, and so far it hasn't.


----------



## racso380

Maximalist said:


> I live in Calatrava's hometown (Valencia, Spain) and everything he has designed here is brilliant. I'm sure this will be too, once the design has been finalized.


So Do I and I agree


----------



## KillerZavatar

Please stop derailing the thread


----------



## Arzonz

I think this tower will have an entirely Different name. since Emaar Retweeted something from Dubai time out which says "What should we name it? New Dubai skyscraper being compared to Burj Khalifa & LaTourEiffel" https://twitter.com/TimeOutDubai/status/696204809355919360


----------



## victor del rey

DUBAI10000 said:


> ^^^ Why would people in Spain think badly of Santiago Calatrava, in my opinion and in most American's opinions Santiago Calatrava's Buildings in Spain and elsewhere are highly admired. I think he is a great architect from Polytechnic University in Florida, WTC Transportation Hub and Turning Torso. I just hope this tower doesn't change my mind, and so far it hasn't.


I'll tell you why, many of the buildings he had designed , had problems like leaks and that kind of things, in fact there's a city called oviedo 30 km far away from mine, that has a calatrava building, that has a roof, that was supposed to move, but it actually doesn't move, and many other buildings with malfunctions, anyway i love his designs. I'll add a pic of that building to you to see.



















PS: sorry for my english, hope you find it helpful


----------



## Fayez

I hope they will call it Burj Dubai or Dubai tower


----------



## Arzonz

Wow, this tower caused so much attraction, this thread got 5 pages in less than 3 days.
I also think Burj dubai would be a good name for this.


----------



## Fluxit

fayzoon said:


> I hope they will call it Burj Dubai or Dubai tower


Something is not quite right here ... Wasn't the Burj Dubai renamed to Burj khalifa because of financial problems .. And now these financials problems are all over and we are ready to build an even bigger tower ?


----------



## Gabriel900

Fluxit said:


> Something is not quite right here ... Wasn't the Burj Dubai renamed to Burj khalifa because of financial problems .. And now these financials problems are all over and we are ready to build an even bigger tower ?


And your point is? How does this make any sense at all!?


----------



## Fluxit

Gabriel900 said:


> And your point is? How does this make any sense at all!?


How realistic is this tower ?

Concerning the name - Then some of remember us that the Burj Khalifa was called Burj Dubai in the beginning. But ran in to financial problems - and was renamed Burj Khalifa after a new donor ? right ?

So, we now have new tower called Burj Dubai .. And it looks terrible expensive. So, we would like to know how credible these new plans are ? Can Dubai afford such a gigantic landmark right now?

That was my comment. 

But make no mistake about it. I hope Dubai gets all the land marks it needs. But I also hope for the sake of the people of Dubai that it is sustainable - and it doesn't take away money from other forms of vital nation building.
But sure, the world need places like Dubai to tell the rest of us that the sky is the limit.


----------



## Arzonz

This building isn't as big as it looks. I know that the renders look like that this building is 10 times bigger than Burj khalifa, but it isn't. its just a observation tower. and observation towers aren't that big, just really tall. So its not going to be that expensive.


----------



## Victhor

Arzonz said:


> This building isn't as big as it looks. I know that the renders look like that this building is 10 times bigger than Burj khalifa, but it isn't. its just a observation tower. and *observation towers aren't that big*, just really tall. So its not going to be that expensive.


Unless they want to break records to have more publicity.


----------



## BinSuroor

Fluxit said:


> Concerning the name - Then some of remember us that the Burj Khalifa was called Burj Dubai in the beginning. But ran in to financial problems - and was renamed Burj Khalifa after a new donor ? right ?.


What are you talking about?
Burj khalifa was named after HH Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan The President of the UAE


----------



## BinSuroor

Tomorrow Emaar will announce more details about the "iconic" tower :banana:


----------



## West Front

BinSuroor said:


> Tomorrow Emaar will announce more details about the "iconic" tower :banana:


Oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## Gabriel900

OMG i CANT WAIT



Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## DUBAI10000

I'm glad the Jeddah won't have the tallest structural in the world, I would much rather see Dubai have that title.-For that reason I'm excited.


----------



## BinSuroor

*DUBAI | Iconic Tower | 800m+ | 2625ft+ | ??? fl | Pro*

You can watch the conference live on periscope @EmaarDubai 

https://www.periscope.tv/w/adiRDDE2...qD60fJeugP_g9uVyEMFyL_qQKOnhmBjLDuF3GnZXmLVM=

conference
https://www.periscope.tv/w/adiamzE2...3XU7cwM-TyK-vM2aaE4x9lf5QAVyGrzdByec7G-BMejU=

live demonstration
https://www.periscope.tv/w/adif5DE2...Y7gch0cPOiE2-klgx9pkA0m6-lcLzwGl9nFKCddwkG1A=


----------



## racso380

Do we know anything about this project already? What time is the conference?


----------



## BinSuroor

*DUBAI | Iconic Tower | 800m+ | 2625ft+ | ??? fl | Pro*


----------



## BinSuroor

> It has just been announced that The Tower, which will sit along the Dubai Creek, will be a touch taller than the Burj Khalifa when complete.
> 
> With construction starting soon, the targeted completion date for Emaar’s latest project is 2020. Whether it will be taller than Kingdom Tower in Jeddah (which will trump the Burj Khalifa and become the world’s tallest tower when completed in 2018) hasn’t been confirmed, or denied, by Emaar.
> 
> Inspired by Islamic architecture and part of the Dubai Creek Harbour development, the tower will be an architectural and engineering marvel due to its eye-catchingly slender design, the mesh-like structure around it and, of course, its mammoth size. It will cost around Dhs3.67 billion to construct.
> 
> The new tower will, in the words of H.H Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, ruler of Dubai and Vice President of the UAE, “be as great as the Burj Khalifa and Eiffel Tower”.
> 
> Exactly how tall the tower is will likely be revealed at its opening, but Emaar has confirmed that it will be taller than the Burj Khalifa (burn).
> 
> The architectural team confirmed that visitors will be able to go to near the very top of the tower, and will be able to stand on a 360 degree viewing deck, while the VIP observation decks will “recreate the splendour of the Hanging Gardens of Babylon”.


More details here
http://whatson.ae/dubai/2016/04/this-new-dubai-tower-will-be-taller-than-the-burj-khalifa/


----------



## droneriot

Well, why would they make it taller than Burj Khalifa but not Jeddah Tower? Logic dictates that it will be taller than the latter, as well.


----------



## Gabriel900

A touch taller!!! really???? what does that mean? but still they won't say the final height?

This is so vague but I can't believe they planning to finish it on 2020! wow

more news about the use of the tower ...



> Unlike the Burj Khalifa, the new tower designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls will not be a traditional skyscraper but more of a cable-supported spire containing observation decks, gardens and possibly other tourist facilities.


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/burj-khalifa-builder-emaar-plans-taller-tower-in-dubai


----------



## droneriot

So if the cables really are for support, not just for decoration, it wouldn't even be the world's tallest free-standing structure.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ we don't know yet ... I believe this one will be taller than Jeddah Tower but it makes sense not to declare that now for many reasons



> With construction starting soon, the targeted completion date for Emaar’s latest project is 2020. Whether it will be taller than Kingdom Tower in Jeddah (which will trump the Burj Khalifa and become the world’s tallest tower when completed in 2018) hasn’t been confirmed, or denied, by Emaar.


Here's another article discussing its final height



> The final height has not yet been announced, with officials claiming it will be a closely guarded secret until opening, much like the specifics of Burj Khalifa had been until it took the crown of 'world's tallest' back in 2010.


http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundtown/news/70535-the-tower-at-dubai-creek-harbour-unveiled


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This would be just beautiful! It would look so amazing on the skyline.

Something similar he designed was the Chord Bridge


----------



## Gabriel900

More pics:



























































































http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ewing-tower-to-be-taller-than-burj-khalifa#10


----------



## Gabriel900

More news ... the official name it seems to be *THE TOWER*



> He added that the tower will cost about US$1 billion to build, and will be completed by the time that Dubai’s Expo 2020 event begins. Piling work to create its foundations will begin either in June or July, Mr Alabbar.
> 
> The tower, which has been designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava, will have about occupied 18 floors, which will feature a boutique hotel and 360 degree observation platforms.
> 
> Mr Alabbar added that the tower will link to a new “mega retail” element of the project, details of which will be announced within the next two months.


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ewing-tower-to-be-taller-than-burj-khalifa#10


----------



## droneriot

Gabriel900 said:


>


Imagine with Meydan One!


----------



## SA BOY

downtown meets the creek


----------



## SA BOY

going to be amazing to watch them slip form that cylindrical inner core 

anyone notice the Calatrava inspired bridge over the creek?


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## stevefam

*It looks stunning*

This will be the engineering marvel.. Here is the official launch video


----------



## Gabriel900

They can make the spire that will go above the usable floors and decks as tall as they want so I won't be surprised if it passed 1000m easily. Plus it is Emaar, I doubt they will spend that much money without breaking any records :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome new pics! 

Since the footprint of the tower isn't very big pilling can't take very long. Should rise pretty fast too i think.


----------



## maksnikiforov

Taller than Burj Khalifa
18 floors

...
Pure


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah, it's also no floors, so rising will be really fast as towers do


----------



## Oatmeal

When is this planned to start construction or prep work?


----------



## Ch.W

It's annoying that they doesn't release the final hight. Comparing it to the buildings around it looks easily 1000m + for me. :nuts:
There's a pic showing a cross-section of the upper part with floor space. Any suggestions to calculate the hight of this part? One "small" floor about 4m tall? 










Btw take a look at this videos on this page. Unbelieveable! 
http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundtown/news/70535-the-tower-at-dubai-creek-harbour-unveiled


----------



## ZZ-II

Oatmeal said:


> When is this planned to start construction or prep work?


June/July


----------



## ZZ-II

Ch.W said:


> It's annoying that they doesn't release the final hight. Comparing it to the buildings around it looks easily 1000m + for me. :nuts: There's a pic showing a cross-section of the upper part with floor space. Any suggestions to calculate the hight of this part? One "small" floor about 4m tall? Btw take a look at this videos on this page. Unbelieveable! http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundtown/news/70535-the-tower-at-dubai-creek-harbour-unveiled


1000m+ would be nice but i would also be happy with 800-1000m.


----------



## Fayez

Exciting news

Even though the words "It will be *notch* taller than Burj Khalifa" that Al Abar said is a bit disappointing because I don't think the difference between 1000m and Burj Khalifa' height (828m) might be called a *notch*! This is at least 173m of difference but, with these heights, it may be called a *notch*! I think he wanted to get everyone's attention globally by mentioning that it will be higher than Burj Khalifa!

It is a fantastic design and I hope it will get at least be 1200+ . 1 billion $ is so much for 18 floors. There is a high possibility that it will have a crazy height!


----------



## TopoGigio

Any idea when the official height will be announced??


----------



## Arzonz

Should change the title to *DUBAI | The Tower | 830m+ | 2723ft+ | 18 Floors | App*


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ this better *DUBAI | The Tower | 830m+ | 2723ft+ | ?? Floors | App*

Since they said around 18 floors but they didn't give an exact number so it might be more or less


----------



## DubaiM

I like that tower on many renders, but I think the competitive designs that were shown in some of the videos would have been very nice too... It could turn out awesome imo, depending on how they execute the design kay: 
I also believe that they are not going to stick with the current podium design. It looks very naked and appears to be a perfect place for roasting tourists in the desert sun.
I hope for a great Calatrava podium with awesome architectural features like the WTC Transportation Hub


----------



## Gabriel900

Ch.W said:


> It's annoying that they doesn't release the final hight. Comparing it to the buildings around it looks easily 1000m + for me. :nuts:
> There's a pic showing a cross-section of the upper part with floor space. Any suggestions to calculate the hight of this part? One "small" floor about 4m tall?


Ok I am not an engineer or anything so please don't take this too professionally but I tried to use math to find height and by using the first following pic and by taking into consideration that the smaller floor is 4m ... we can calculate the floor called "Openable Windows" to have a height of 54m.










Now taking this info and applying it on the second pic we got and we did the same steps we can calculate that the total height of the tower is roughly around *1240m * 
Using another image as reference gave me an altitude of 1300m! Considering the smaller floors to be 3.5m only (highly unlikely) I got a height of 1085m, So I would say this one should def be higher than 1000m 

PS: if this calculation is true the observation deck on top would be on 1000m :crazy:


----------



## BinSuroor

Emarati2009 said:


>



Guys I found some interesting information that might be very helpful from the video!


















1:08 
BK and JT looks way shorter next to one of the proposed designs and you can see that they named the tower "Burj Al Hayat"

It's very likely that the winner design also have similar height.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Looks insane, beautiful, and amazing. Time to revisit Dubai in a few years!

Edit. 1,000 for an observatory level and 1,200-1,300 for the structure maybe?! Yes please .

Edit 2. Yep it has to be going by observatory. Why else would that particular elevation diagram put the Shanghai Tower to the right of Burj Khalifa? It's not based on structure or building height then, that's for sure. You can see little ticks / dots where each tower's observatory height is at. The one for Dubai Tower is just about at Kingdom Tower's tip meaning 1,000 meters.

Source: just an educated guess coupled with those photos.


----------



## Fotografer

Possible is the mile tower height (in diagram in video above)?


----------



## ZZ-II

Fotografer said:


> Possible is the mile tower height (in diagram in video above)?


I highly doubt it.


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Damn look at all these supertalls around it!! It only makes sense to build higher than 300m to impact the skyline around this new giant :drool:


----------



## World 2 World

:uh::drool::rock::cheers:


----------



## droneriot

If the tower really is just a notch above 828 there are no supertalls around it.  They're maybe around a quarter the height.


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> If the tower really is just a notch above 828m


As if you guys never met Dubai or Emaar before to believe that :lol:


----------



## droneriot

Well I posted before it's obviously going to beat Kingdom Tower, because otherwise what's the point? :lol: But for those to be supertalls, you need a height of 1200m. 

(Not that it's something we should debate anyway since those are of course placeholders and we don't know anything yet about what will be built around it.)


----------



## DubaiM

What I love about Calatrava is his way of designing the interior! His buildings look like they're taken from an 80s science fiction movie  I really hope that The Tower and its interiors will have a similar look 

Here's a pic of the WTC Transportation Hub to show what I'm talking about:


----------



## Ch.W

Thanks a lot Gabriel900 for your calculationskay:
Man an observation deck at 1000m, that's a tough nut for all smoking people and people with asthma, solution is additional oxygen:lol:


----------



## Gabriel900

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum on his official facebook account posted this following the 2 pics  If this doesn't mean the new tower is gonna be tallest in the world again .. I don't know what is 



> مع والدي في نيويورك خلال الستينات .. في مبني الإمباير ستيت أعلى ناطحة سحاب عالميا .. وبداية حلم تحول لواقع في دبي. لدينا برج خليفة الأعلى عالميا وأطلقت دبي القابضة وإعمار بالأمس برجا أعلى منه، ولن يزيد الزمن أحلامنا إلا ارتفاعا وشموخا.





> In 1960s, a dream started when my father and I ascended the world's tallest building - the Empire State in New York. We returned to Dubai fired with the dream that one day our city could be filled with such wonders as the world's tallest building. Now our dream is alive with the Burj Khalifa and the new even taller Dubai Holding/Emaar tower. New heights are in our road ahead.





















https://www.facebook.com/HHSheikhMohammed/


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Well he does say it will be taller than BK but not Jeddah Tower  so maybe not tallest in the world.


----------



## Gabriel900

> city could be filled with such wonders as the world's tallest building


So he just happen to mention his trip to the Empire State building that was the tallest back then followed by mentioning the now thriving BK and the upcoming even taller The Tower for no reason?


----------



## no_gods

To me it looks more like a gigantic spire than like a skyscraper


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
it's a tower not a skyscraper.


----------



## DubaiM

Dubai_Boy said:


> Well he does say it will be taller than BK but not Jeddah Tower  so maybe not tallest in the world.


Don't tell me that they've never heard about Jeddah Tower rising in the neighbour country. He knows and he's going to reclaim the title of the tallest structure in the world :cheers:


----------



## boss-ton

Maybe if Dubai spent half the time worrying about building good cities than the dick measuring contest of tallest buildings they would not have some of the worst planned cities of all time. Their priorities are all jacked up and no-one is going to care in 20 years, people are already catching on quick to the fact that this place is a facade.


----------



## Gabriel900

boss-ton said:


> worst planned cities of all time


:lol::lol::lol: Certainly it has some flaws .. but the worst? Really?



boss-ton said:


> Their priorities are all jacked up and no-one is going to care in 20 years, people are already catching on quick to the fact that this place is a facade.


People like you started saying this same sentence 10 years ago and Dubai is still here, thriving and growing. Dubai like any other city on Earth got something that defines it whether you like it or no. Dubai is not going nowhere.

This hatred toward some of the cities must stop ... it is sad seeing people blinded by their personal ideas that they can't see the bigger picture here ... in the end it is one earth.


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ Boss-Ton clearly has no clue about what he's talking about. Seriously for 16 years (ever since the Burj Al Arab was built) people have been saying that Dubai is a joke: meanwhile more and more developments are springing up and more people keep moving to and visiting Dubai, the people who doubt Dubai are the same people who would have doubted New York in 1920 and Hong Kong in 1990. I have never doubted Dubai and I never will, I do doubt Jeddah though, I think that Jeddah is a façade that won't work much like people like to say about Dubai.
+ I wouldn't doubt a mile high tower but I wouldn't expected and for this building being taller than the Kingdom Tower, there is no doubt at all what so ever that this building will be much taller than the KT.
+Fantastic Job by Santiago Calatrava


----------



## FrankOlsen

boss-ton said:


> Maybe if Dubai spent half the time worrying about building good cities than the dick measuring contest of tallest buildings they would not have some of the worst planned cities of all time. Their priorities are all jacked up and no-one is going to care in 20 years, people are already catching on quick to the fact that this place is a facade.


Another American who is disillusioned by America's crumbling infrastructure and dilapidated cities. Do not take out your anger on modern and forward thinking cities. :lol: I live in Boston and our cities and airports are rubbish compared to those in the UAE.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Yep, went there and some things aside, I'd probably move if I could afford it. From our hotel to the nearest metro station in <5 minutes. For someone who can't drive, while even though Dubai is a very car-centric city, it's already awesome to see their metro pretty fleshed out.


----------



## Oatmeal

Gabriel900 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Certainly it has some flaws .. but the worst? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> People like you started saying this same sentence 10 years ago and Dubai is still here, thriving and growing. Dubai like any other city on Earth got something that defines it whether you like it or no. Dubai is not going nowhere.
> 
> This hatred toward some of the cities must stop ... it is sad seeing people blinded by their personal ideas that they can't see the bigger picture here ... in the end it is one earth.


Amen


----------



## Fayez

Any news about *the exact date of starting construction* ??


----------



## ZZ-II

fayzoon said:


> Any news about the exact date of starting construction ??


We just know it'll be June/July


----------



## jhalsey

I would call it a mast not a building.


----------



## DubaiM

jhalsey said:


> I would call it a mast not a building.


So Canton Tower, CN-Tower and Oriental Pearl Tower are just masts for you? Iconic Tower is even closer to a skyscraper with its number of floors and massiveness than the other buildings I listed above.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Its more then 1 km for sure.


----------



## acerx

has anyone an idea how width the base would be ?


----------



## FlyFish

Had to happen. A spire with no building under it, lol.


----------



## Ch.W

acerx said:


> has anyone an idea how width the base would be ?


We have no official data but i guess it's around 25m wide.


----------



## Assemblage23

If all those tensors are anchoring the tower to the ground, will the tower itself be considered as self-standing? In principle, not so different from a telecommunications mast, but I might be wrong.


----------



## ZZ-II

Assemblage23 said:


> If all those tensors are anchoring the tower to the ground, will the tower itself be considered as self-standing? In principle, not so different from a telecommunications mast, but I might be wrong.


Theoretical there is no big difference between this and a mast.
But one fact makes it different: It has floors! 

It's something like a new category of Structures. I personally won't add it to the supertall list since it's clearly no building but in a list of TV Towers i would add it though it's not freestanding.


----------



## Fotografer

I hope that the design of these smaller towers is not yet approved, as it could be better (heigher, futurist, old elegant).


----------



## Gabriel900

ZZ-II said:


> It's something like a new category of Structures. I personally won't add it to the supertall list since it's clearly no building but in a list of TV Towers i would add it though it's not freestanding.


No you can't do that  It has many floors and it qualifies as supertall ... 1/4 of it is gonna have usable floors


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


> His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum on his official facebook account posted this following the 2 pics  If this doesn't mean the new tower is gonna be tallest in the world again .. I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HHSheikhMohammed/


My opinion is that this tower will be taller than SA's Kingdom tower. Based on the account above he wanted the tallest building in the world to be in Dubai. And like the ESB, he probably wanted to own that record for decades, not less than one, but SA ruined that dream for him. Towers this tall are not profitable, so he came up with the cheapest way possible to retake that title from SA, by building an observation tower. The odds are very low that SA will now build another even taller tower. So with this new observation tower the king of Dubai can once again reclaim the title of the tallest building in the world. Plus, with that super skinny spire on top, he can always adjust the final height to make it even taller before it's finished if he needs to, to make sure he retains the record height. 

:tiasd:


----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## KillerZavatar

very rough sketch to say the least, but good to get an idea. I'm sure they will try to beat Kingdom Tower (Jeddah Tower?) though


----------



## ed500

I drew a comparison diagram for this and other famous observation towers. I set the height of iconic tower at 1300m. This thing is a beast.


----------



## Gabriel900

Inaccurate at Whisky Peak .. I tried to calculate the distance using google earth I got 2700m, which is expected since the road is not even built yet, and one meter difference can change everything.

Oh and Emaar is way smarter to build something that is a couple of meters lower than 1000m


----------



## DubaiM

God, I hope this one will be characterised as a freestanding structure... It wouldn't be counted as the tallest in anything important and disappear from any ''tallest structure'' diagram. Be smart Dubai. Remove the cables!


----------



## Riyadh Crusher

^^Do you think that a tower such thin and tall would support itself, without these supporting cables?


----------



## Ch.W

DubaiM said:


> God, I hope this one will be characterised as a freestanding structure... It wouldn't be counted as the tallest in anything important and disappear from any ''tallest structure'' diagram. Be smart Dubai. Remove the cables!


I doubt they will do this. Otherwise they had to change the whole design.


----------



## Fayez

Oatmeal said:


> Gosh dangit. I was excited at first. But to answer the person's question, construction is set to begin in July.


Any sources ??


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> Any sources ??


Emaar said they will start on june or july and its on all media outlets just google it


----------



## CopyLeft

Now Dubai will never let anyone to exceed its heights?


----------



## GulfArabia

Gabriel900 said:


> :lol: Yeah of course that's exactly how they will build it! this is gonna change a 100 times before they build anything


I'm waiting for the mall : p


----------



## BinSuroor




----------



## Turbosnail

CopyLeft said:


> Now Dubai will never let anyone to exceed its heights?


Yup.. nothing to do with economics. Propaganda apparently.


----------



## noms78

Fugly and kitsch


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

I kind of wonder how they'll build it. The anchoring points for the cables seem to be fairly high off the ground, and they appear to be integral to the tower's stability, but how are they going to brace it until they can attach the cables? Will they add temporary cables, perhaps? Or will the below-cable portion of the tower be stable enough to stand on its own?


----------



## DubaiM

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I kind of wonder how they'll build it. The anchoring points for the cables seem to be fairly high off the ground, and they appear to be integral to the tower's stability, but how are they going to brace it until they can attach the cables? Will they add temporary cables, perhaps? Or will the below-cable portion of the tower be stable enough to stand on its own?



If you look closely, you can see that the cables are attached all the way up from the lower portion to the observation deck. During construction, the lower cables will be able to support the lower part of the tower. 
When it's rising, more and more cables will be attached and support the additional parts that are being constructed until the observation deck is reached.
Oh and I'm pretty sure the very first part of the tower, where no cables are attached, will be able to support itself


----------



## lFurqanl

http://whatson.ae/dubai/2016/04/this-new-dubai-tower-will-be-taller-than-the-burj-khalifa/

The Tower Dubai will be taller than the Burj Khalifa

Looking over Dubai Creek, new building The Tower will stand higher than its neighbour the Burj Khalifa. Details here…

It has just been announced that The Tower, which will sit along the Dubai Creek, will be a “notch higher” than the Burj Khalifa when complete.

With construction starting soon, the targeted completion date for Emaar’s latest project is 2020. Whether it will be taller than Kingdom Tower in Jeddah (which will trump the Burj Khalifa and become the world’s tallest tower when completed in 2018) hasn’t been confirmed, or denied, by Emaar.


----------



## CopyLeft

Apparently, the structure would be much stronger if they would reverse the order of the guy-wires: having the outer ones reach the maximum heights, and the central ones - to be connected at the bottom.


----------



## Ch.W

Somehow it's childish and silly not to release the final height. If it would be smaller than JT what's the point to keep this secret?
And if it's larger than JT, what's the problem to publish this?
It will be reach the final height in 2020, in 4 years. So they must not be afraid that someone somewhere will overtake it. The mystery about it is annoying.


----------



## Gabriel900

Even American media is starting to talk about The tower as the new tallest!! The world is totally ignoring Jeddah Tower's existence! check this sketch from SNL :lol: It is a joke but still this tower is becoming seriously popular to be a part of this show. watch at time 7:58 and its for only a few seconds but its really cool :lol:

https://youtu.be/TANs8-nRUXU?t=7m58s


----------



## Ch.W

I feel a bit sorry for Jeddah, seems their bubble bursts yet before reaching only 200m:madwife:


----------



## lFurqanl

Gabriel900 said:


> Even American media is starting to talk about The tower as the new tallest!! The world is totally ignoring Jeddah Tower's existence! check this sketch from SNL :lol: It is a joke but still this tower is becoming seriously popular to be a part of this show. watch at time 7:58 and its for only a few seconds but its really cool :lol:
> 
> https://youtu.be/TANs8-nRUXU?t=7m58s


Tallest building in the world: Burj Khalifah

The creators of Emaar are creating a taller one, It will have shimming metal with long gold cables, it will be known as the Wiz Khalifah... ^^:lol::smug:


----------



## Fayez

Ch.W said:


> I feel a bit sorry for Jeddah, seems their bubble bursts yet before reaching only 200m:madwife:


We should feel excited about that because it creates a challenge between these two towers

The tallest building goes to Jeddah Tower for sure because this one is a an observation tower

But, the tallest structure is what the challenge here is about


----------



## bartboy

Wow, Dubai reaching new heights!


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Kutsuit

I have a sneaking suspicion that this tower is supposed to replace Burj 2020.


----------



## BinSuroor

Kutsuit said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that this tower is supposed to replace Burj 2020.


This one have nothing to do with burj 2020, they have deferent developers


----------



## Ch.W

Please not :wtf:
They have to build both towers. But with every month without more concrete releases Burj 2020 becomes more improbable.
Let's force them to build both! :guns1::gunz:


----------



## Shrav777

lFurqanl said:


> Tallest building in the world: Burj Khalifah
> 
> The creators of Emaar are creating a taller one, It will have shimming metal with long gold cables, it will be known as the Wiz Khalifah... ^^:lol::smug:


Next time they run out of money to fund their ultra expensive building if only wiz khalifah could help them out im sure they'd name if after him :cheers:


----------



## CopyLeft

Ch.W said:


> Please not :wtf:
> They have to build both towers. But with every month without more concrete releases Burj 2020 becomes more improbable.
> Let's force them to build both! :guns1::gunz:


There's not enough time for it anyway. They haven't even designed it. The current "design" is a joke!


----------



## Kutsuit

BinSuroor said:


> This one have nothing to do with burj 2020, they have deferent developers


I hope you're right.


----------



## DubaiM

Kutsuit said:


> I hope you're right.


You don't need to hope, it's true. Iconic Tower is connected to the developer ''Emaar'' while Dubai Multi Commodities Center (DMCC) is the developer of Burj 2020.


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

So is construction gonna start next month at least


----------



## Ch.W

SkyscraperLover2K16 said:


> So is construction gonna start next month at least


No one knows that's the problem. They put a fence around the plot but nothing more.


----------



## Gabriel900

Construction will start either next month or July and by construction I mean prep work like infrastructure and water drainage to be followed by pilling and real construction.


----------



## Doomlord_uk

Is this just a decoration? or will it have usable floorspace? I can't tell from the models... If all anyone can do with this is look at it, then it seems rather a waste of money to me.


----------



## Arzonz

^^ It will have more than 18 usable floors.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ exactly what he said and I am sure it will be even more than 20 cz this will include a hotel and restaurants and observation decks and sky gardens


----------



## Doomlord_uk

800Ms tall and 20 usable floors ...impressive.


----------



## Gabriel900

Doomlord_uk said:


> 800Ms tall and 20 usable floors ...impressive.


Well you won't understand so go back to whatever rock you were under :lol:


----------



## Arzonz

From One of the renders i counted 21 floors... ^^


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Doomlord_uk said:


> 800Ms tall and 20 usable floors ...impressive.


Well, the Eiffel Tower has, what, 3 or 4 usable floors? That's the kind of structure this tower should be compared to.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I have a feeling that this tower will be the first of its kind on so many levels. It will be sort of a bench mark for future towers or perhaps once built , no other country will build something similar since its financially not viable.

This tower Excites me more than the BK


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
I don't see how this concept is any different from existing observation towers. Of course, it will be remarkable structure for a number of reasons, but not so much that it shapes an entirely new category of towers.


----------



## TallestKidOnTheBlock

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> ^^
> I don't see how this concept is any different from existing observation towers. Of course, it will be remarkable structure for a number of reasons, but not so much that it shapes an entirely new category of towers.


I think it mostly has to do with its "veil" of wires. The tower utilizes materials in a way different from anything I've ever seen. The same way the Eiffel Tower is unique by means of its open structure and brass-like color, so does Dubai's tower resemble pretty much nothing else. I agree that it's not exactly in a category of its own, but it does add something new and unseen to architecture as a whole.


----------



## BinSuroor

*DUBAI | Iconic Tower | 800m+ | 2625ft+ | ??? fl | Pro*











shine bright like a diamond


----------



## Gabriel900

*DUBAI | Iconic Tower | 800m+ | 2625ft+ | ??? fl | Pro*



Ch.W said:


> And i think a 200 floors building is possible in the future too. Dubai won't stop breaking records^^



Well this won't be the tallest in Dubai for long and just wait and see the first mile high freestanding tower will be built in Dubai  

The city is growing really fast and this week they revealed that Dubai population has surpassed 4 million when it was a bit over 2 million back in 2014. I truly believe Dubai is heading towards greatness!


----------



## Soka7

Over 4 million ? Is there any statistic about it ?


----------



## DUBAI10000

4,000 is insane, it was 2M in 2013 and 700,000 in 2000. Dubai also has some of the most expensive rentals on earth and is the 4th most visited city in the world. NYC is ranked 6th. when I go to NYC its a zoo, is Dubai like that. Is it full of tourists and extremely busy. i hope so, I like crowds and diverse culture.


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai population hits 4 million

The population of Dubai has already touched four million, according to Dubai Municipality (DM) chief.
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/dubai-population-hits-4-million-2016-05-16-1.630083


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

Is that the city, or the whole emirate? 
I think its the emirate.


----------



## Gabriel900

CrystalPhoenix said:


> Is that the city, or the whole emirate?
> 
> I think its the emirate.



It is the same exact thing :lol: city of Dubai is the emirate of Dubai ... It's not like Abu Dhabi where you got many cities in one emirate so yes it is of the city.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

If it has already touched 4 million and studies show that Dubai's population will be at 5 million in 2030 you can see something isn't exactly right


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

Gabriel900 said:


> It is the same exact thing :lol: city of Dubai is the emirate of Dubai ... It's not like Abu Dhabi where you got many cities in one emirate so yes it is of the city.



No, there is considerable land beyond just dubai. Isnt it the second largest emirate by land?


----------



## Gabriel900

Predictions doesn't mean anything! What matters is the now! And according to Dubai municipality it is 4 million NOW.


----------



## Gabriel900

CrystalPhoenix said:


> No, there is considerable land beyond just dubai. Isnt it the second largest emirate by land?



I live in the UAE I know Dubai and YES it's only the city of Dubai which makes the emirate of Dubai! It doesn't matter the size I am talking reality here :lol:


----------



## lFurqanl

I want the Kingdom Tower to be the Tallest, Anyone Agree?

Any Kingdom Tower fans?


----------



## Oatmeal

lFurqanl said:


> I want the Kingdom Tower to be the Tallest, Anyone Agree?
> 
> Any Kingdom Tower fans?


Yes. Yes. A hundred times yes. But at the same time, this is pretty ground breaking too. But of course, I would like to see kingdom tower be tallest for at least 1 to 2 years.


----------



## SA BOY

Gabriel900 said:


> It is the same exact thing :lol: city of Dubai is the emirate of Dubai ... It's not like Abu Dhabi where you got many cities in one emirate so yes it is of the city.


like Singapore or Monaco, its a city state


----------



## Gabriel900

lFurqanl said:


> I want the Kingdom Tower to be the Tallest, Anyone Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> Any Kingdom Tower fans?



Iconic tower is different, kingdom tower is just a slimmer taller copy of Burj khalifa so I'm happy they are building it but I know this one will be more unique and iconic hence I'm more excited for it.


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

Gabriel900 said:


> I live in the UAE I know Dubai and YES it's only the city of Dubai which makes the emirate of Dubai! It doesn't matter the size I am talking reality here :lol:


Well maybe I am confused. https://www.dsc.gov.ae/en-us/EServices/Pages/Population-Clock.aspx

But anyway, offtopic. 

Any site news?


----------



## Arzonz

CrystalPhoenix said:


> No, there is considerable land beyond just dubai. Isnt it the second largest emirate by land?


It looks like there might be people living outside the city, but i doubt it be more than 10 thousand people.


Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai population hits 4 million
> 
> The population of Dubai has already touched four million, according to Dubai Municipality (DM) chief.
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/dubai-population-hits-4-million-2016-05-16-1.630083


I don't think it hit 4 million so fast... according to google, it was 2.5 in January...


----------



## lowenmeister

According to this the urban area(including Ajman,Sharjah and Dubai) is 5.3 million,so halfways to a megacity already
http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/society/indians-pakistanis-make-up-37-of-dubai-sharjah-ajman-population-1.1562336


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Arzonz said:


> but i doubt it be more than 10 thousand people.


there are almost 12,000 people living in one of the small residential compounds here (im a resident) so im sure its a little more than 10k


----------



## BinSuroor




----------



## Whisky Peak

Masterplan found here: http://emaarcreek.com/LocationMap.aspx


----------



## dreamax00

Gabriel900 said:


> Great! Any idea about the date of this pic?


From May 24, so today. 

https://browse.digitalglobe.com/imagefinder/showBrowseMetadata?catalogId=105001000485A700


----------



## BinSuroor

Sorry for the zoomed unclear pictures


----------



## Soka7

Wow Dubai looks like a city from the future  (Stargate Atlantis)


----------



## CopyLeft

dreamax00 said:


> From May 24, so today.
> 
> https://browse.digitalglobe.com/imagefinder/showBrowseMetadata?catalogId=105001000485A700


How do you inquire for an updated sat. map from their pre-historic website?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

I just read through the whole thread many interesting Discussions. 

And regarding height i foresee it to be Precisely 1296 meters which happen to be precisely 4x as tall as the Eiffel tower pinnace height that was built for the 1889 World expo. and upon completion of this tower in 2020 it will be 131 years since the Paris World expo.

will be totally amazing to see the construction start. also with a height of 1296 meters The tower will need to rise 7.2m per week on average from July the first to be completed by january the first 2020 which is 179 weeks total. Or roughly 380m a year.

And the architecture on the top inside and outside is just wonderful looks like a modern Church/Temple for Us Skyscraper lovers.


----------



## Arzonz

Del


----------



## 00Zy99

Isn't it bad that they are destroying the canals that bring cooling water in?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

00Zy99 said:


> Isn't it bad that they are destroying the canals that bring cooling water in?


Canals and cooling water?

There isn't any river connected to the Dubai creek. And as such it's only some movement with the tidal water flow. The only exchange of water comes from The boats Mainly Dhows moving in and out.

And this is the middle of the desert in the middle east the Water is like 25 degrees celsius in the Sea at winter during night. and 35 Degrees celsius in the summer. Not much cooling in that.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

And this tower should complete in 2018?
No way!


----------



## Gabriel900

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> And this tower should complete in 2018?
> No way!


Dude you are mistaking this one to Jeddah Tower!! Completion date is 2020 for this one


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

For IT, 2020 could be realized, in case of a steel tower. If they really make speed...
For JT, I doubt more and more if even 2020 will be realized.


----------



## Gabriel900

I am just noticing how accurate and well made the illustration made by KillerZavatar is! especially bcz we now know the stem width of Iconic Tower is 30m! I just predict the spire on top will be a notch taller maybe even make it till 1200m 



Eroha said:


>


----------



## CopyLeft

Gabriel900 said:


> I am just noticing how accurate and well made the illustration made by KillerZavatar is! especially bcz we now know the stem width of Iconic Tower is 30m! I just predict the spire on top will be a notch taller maybe even make it till 1200m


According to the proportional scale from the mock-up model, it's not more than 1,100m. But more likely 1,097.3m (3,600ft).


----------



## KillerZavatar

Gabriel900 said:


> I am just noticing how accurate and well made the illustration made by KillerZavatar is! especially bcz we now know the stem width of Iconic Tower is 30m! I just predict the spire on top will be a notch taller maybe even make it till 1200m


they are meant to be filler drawings until better artists take their time to make a good drawing and as it happened, for this specific tower someone already did make one to phase out my drawing :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

Should we not change the title to prep.?


----------



## Oatmeal

Ch.W said:


> Should we not change the title to prep.?


Yes do it. It should have been set to approved a long time ago but oh well


----------



## Gabriel900

The title should be:

*DUBAI | The Tower | 830m+ | 2723ft+ | ??? fl | Prep*

Any Megatall moderator around?


----------



## Oatmeal

Gabriel900 said:


> The title should be:
> 
> *DUBAI | The Tower | 830m+ | 2723ft+ | ??? fl | Prep*
> 
> Any Megatall moderator around?


Wait name changed to The Tower? Really?

Or is that just because they haven't come up with a name yet lol


----------



## CopyLeft

Oatmeal said:


> Wait name changed to The Tower? Really?


It's not a tower, really. It's a guyed mast.


----------



## DubaiM

CopyLeft said:


> It's not a tower, really. It's a guyed mast.


This comment has to be an intended provocation..


----------



## Bligh

I want this to start construction ASAP.


----------



## IvanovB

Daaamn! I'm going back to Dubai to see this


----------



## BinSuroor




----------



## CopyLeft

The approximate location has been added to the map: http://wikimapia.org/#lat=25.198&lon=55.356&z=18


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ This is not technically anything, it falls between definitions, we'll have to wait for CTBUH to make an official call on this building before we can decide how to define this tower.


----------



## Lion007

Did they start to build it?? I hope it is really.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lion007

BinSuroor said:


>


May be they will build metro, which is on the render.


----------



## Octagon

Beautiful greenery &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MICHAELG3000

Just revealed by CNN that the tower will be 100 meters taller than Burj Khalifa and construction will start in July.

https://youtu.be/a8A3AN7v7fQ (fast forward to one minute into the video)


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Well I wouldn't take this too official .. knowing Emaar they would have made a big deal and a huge event with a press conference in Dubai to reveal the height of this new tower; they won't be satisfied with it to be mentioned for a split of a second on a random segment on CNN! A tower being 930m just 70m lower than the 1000m mark? lol I very much doubt it.

BUT if he was serious it will be a 100 meter higher than maybe he was talking about the highest accessible floor before that long spire!!


----------



## CopyLeft

MICHAELG3000 said:


> Just revealed by CNN that the tower will be 100 meters taller than Burj Khalifa and construction will start in July.
> 
> https://youtu.be/a8A3AN7v7fQ (fast forward to one minute into the video)


At the end of the interview, Mohammed Alabbar has revealed the size of the upcoming mall: 1200 hectares, to be 2+ times larger than Dubai mall. He has actually made a mistake, because Dubai Mall is only 50 hectares, not 500. So expect here a 120 hectares mall, which is 2.4x larger than Dubai mall (1.2 sq.km, not 12 sq.km).


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
"will be 100m taller than the Burj Khalifa"

from the video


----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## Whisky Peak

@CopyLeft: I dont think Mohammed Alabbar has revealed the size of the upcoming mall, I think he meant whole project "Dubai Creek Harbour" with 1200 hectares, to be 2+ times larger than "Downtown Dubai". Because, shortly before, the topic moved to the "neighborhood".


----------



## CopyLeft

Whisky Peak said:


> @CopyLeft: I dont think Mohammed Alabbar has revealed the size of the upcoming mall, I think he meant whole project "Dubai Creek Harbour" with 1200 hectares, to be 2+ times larger than "Downtown Dubai". Because, shortly before, the topic moved to the "neighborhood".


And that's why he specifically said "Dubai Mall is around 500 hectares, but the new mall is going to be around twice as large - 1200 hectares"??
There is a mistake in numbers, indeed. But a different one. He actually meant to say "thousand sq. meters" instead of "hectares", in connection to those figures.
The entire Emaar Creek Harbor area is a bit over 6 sq.km, or 600 hectares (12x The Dubai Mall area).


----------



## Ch.W

I think we have to wait a long time before someone will publish the final hight. Or to figure it out when the tower is in a state of construction we're able to estimate the hight in the end. 
But i really doubt that this one will be smaller than KT. That would be extremly stupid, much too stupid for a smart man like Dubais leader is.


----------



## CopyLeft

Whisky Peak said:


>


This is very plain. Have you Emaar guys ever heard something about creative thinking or the art of invention?


----------



## undisturbed

Middle east is really awesome


----------



## DubaiM

CopyLeft said:


> This is very plain. Have you Emaar guys ever heard something about creative thinking or the art of invention?


I guess, this render is just supposed to visualise the basic structure of the tower rather than the architectural features...


----------



## redbaron_012

Has anyone mentioned the 2050m tower on here yet ? Land is scarce, the only way is up : )


----------



## Ch.W

redbaron_012 said:


> Has anyone mentioned the 2050m tower on here yet ? Land is scarce, the only way is up : )


What do you mean?


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Build it! Build it now!


----------



## CopyLeft

redbaron_012 said:


> Has anyone mentioned the 2050m tower on here yet ? Land is scarce, the only way is up : )


There is no such thing in anybody's plans.


----------



## CopyLeft

DubaiM said:


> I guess, this render is just supposed to visualise the basic structure of the tower rather than the architectural features...


That's exactly what I mean: the basic functional structure is very plain.


----------



## towerpower123

redbaron_012 said:


> Has anyone mentioned the 2050m tower on here yet ? Land is scarce, the only way is up : )


A few visionary Japanese firms have thought of these in the 80's and 90's. Try-2004 pyramid, X-Seed 4000 (4000 meters!), and others. Frank Lloyd Wright's Mile High City was 5600 feet to the spire or 1867 meters. :nuts:


----------



## AbidM

What a vanity project.


----------



## generalscarr

CopyLeft said:


> That's exactly what I mean: the basic functional structure is very plain.



It's a schematic view of a multi story observatory, what were you expecting up there, a pirate ship?


----------



## Fotografer

Ch.W said:


> What do you mean?


Maybe this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubai_City_Tower


----------



## racso380

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...than-burj-khalifa-alabbar-2016-06-07-1.632251

only 100 metres taller than BK


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ that is the same video we saw they just translated it to an article! that's nothing new and the truth remains Al Abbar didn't say it himself during his interview its CNN that mentioned it for a second! I won't be surprise if he was asked before hand and he just threw this number at them to give them something to shut them up :lol:


----------



## DubaiM

Concerning correct information, the press is probably the least reliable source...Wait for a confirmation.


----------



## Durbsboi

Final height is still a secret but as said "its a notch higher than BK", take your on discrepancy on how much a notch is. Construction has begun with site remediation works underway in preparation for the piling which should start in August.


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

Source?


----------



## KillerZavatar

and final height will stay a secret for a while longer. If a height was announced now Kingdom Tower could just increase the metal spire on top to be taller. This is a tower and will have a faster construction than Kingdom Tower, but rise much much later, so it will be really interesting to see how it pans out. I do hope that both Towers will not easily give in and increase their height a bit. A bit like what happened with Chrysler 85 years ago.


----------



## DubaiM

Durbsboi said:


> Final height is still a secret but as said "its a notch higher than BK", take your on discrepancy on how much a notch is.


That's what they said about BK in comparison to Taipei 101


----------



## Gabriel900

The final render placed at The Terrace, Dubai Creek Harbour :drool:

















Syed Shahbaz


----------



## KillerZavatar

Also I think in the latest interview I heard that the steel ropes are not necessary for holding the tower and more like accessories, does that make it a regular old tower?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

KillerZavatar said:


> and final height will stay a secret for a while longer. If a height was announced now Kingdom Tower could just increase the metal spire on top to be taller. This is a tower and will have a faster construction than Kingdom Tower, but rise much much later, so it will be really interesting to see how it pans out. I do hope that both Towers will not easily give in and increase their height a bit. A bit like what happened with Chrysler 85 years ago.


Yeah absolutely and i also Hope it will turn out like The competition between the Chrysler building and Bank of Manhattan Building Back in the 1930s The Bank of Manhattan building only got to be the world's tallest for one month Because the Chrysler building had a secret spire added at the last moment.


----------



## korea2002

Final Height is 928m.


----------



## malicious_villain

It's like a auction sale in this thread. Who is the person bidding the highest number? :nuts:

I say final hight is 962.4m!!1


----------



## HolyMoly

There is no point in guessing it's final height now already. Just remember how look it took to finally reveal Burj Khalifas' final height.
The planners always can play with the spire and add a few more meters without major problems. Imho we will have to wait a few more years to finally know how tall it'll be in the end.


----------



## The-Real-Link

A super rough by-the-hand gauging of those two photos with the people included as models had me estimating the height at right around ~4,000 feet / ~1,230 meters. Not completely unreasonable. Occupiable is of course much lower but eh, we can hope! Just excited to watch it rise up and up and up and... ^_^


----------



## Durbsboi

CrystalPhoenix said:


> Source?


http://emirates-business.ae/dubai-tall-tower-appoints-consultant/


----------



## 00Zy99

malicious_villain said:


> It's like a auction sale in this thread. Who is the person bidding the highest number? :nuts:
> 
> I say final hight is 962.4m!!1


I bid 19,000,000 meters!!!


----------



## Ch.W

It's rediculous.:lol:..anyway i will bet it's 1000m+ in the end.
Otherwise the mods can exorcize me^^


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

Durbsboi said:


> http://emirates-business.ae/dubai-tall-tower-appoints-consultant/


It just says "expected to start"


----------



## CopyLeft

malicious_villain said:


> It's like a auction sale in this thread. Who is the person bidding the highest number? :nuts:
> 
> I say final hight is 962.4m!!1


If you pulled it out of your finger, the others on the contrary have calculated it on the mock-up model - to be closer to almost 1100m.


----------



## DUBAI10000

Of course the developers of this would announce the height as 928 M. If they announced it higher than 1,000 M then the Kingdom Tower would increase the height of the spire, it was the same procedure that was followed when they built the BK. They said it was going to be a "tad" taller than Taipei and it turns out more than 33% taller.


----------



## Durbsboi

CrystalPhoenix said:


> It just says "expected to start"


we're part of the design team, it's when they expect the form work to be over.


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^^^ Then whats the official height, or are you not notified of that.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ He said it earlier it is a secret and they don't know it and will only be revealed when this is completed which instantly makes CNN claim irrelevant


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

Durbsboi said:


> we're part of the design team, it's when they expect the form work to be over.


The tower design team?


----------



## aryadinata

*wow*

nice one


----------



## CopyLeft

DUBAI10000 said:


> ^^^^^ Then whats the official height, or are you not notified of that.


There is no such thing here, as an "official" figure. You have no choice other than to be content with superficial.


----------



## BinSuroor




----------



## The-Real-Link

That tall building on the right seems to be about 70 floors not including parapet so maybe 830-1,000 feet or so for some idea of perspective. But then if the occupiable levels are twice that high, that's still barely past 600 meters. Seems too low still because we don't have a truly square on perspective. Hmm.


----------



## stevefam

Final height is 928 m and it will be 100 m taller than Burj Khalifa.


----------



## KillerZavatar

The-Real-Link said:


> That tall building on the right seems to be about 70 floors not including parapet so maybe 830-1,000 feet or so for some idea of perspective. But then if the occupiable levels are twice that high, that's still barely past 600 meters. Seems too low still because we don't have a truly square on perspective. Hmm.


this tower is just huge :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

Ok we saw this interview already and we read about it but never during it the developer did say it will be 100m higher! People need to understand Al Abbar is smart he won't spill this secret to CNN or anyone! Even the design team doesn't know the height! 

PLUS ... if we calculate the height of this render taking into consideration the stem width is 30m we get a height around 1200m!

Height is still UNKNOWN it still a SECRET!


----------



## CopyLeft

stevefam said:


> Final height is 928 m and it will be 100 m taller than Burj Khalifa.


You didn't listen. He didn't say that.


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

luv2bebrown said:


> Anybody know how this tower is being financed?


Govt subsidized.


----------



## Houshmman

Gabriel900 said:


>


OMG... this building is great, but not beautiful! Sorry guys hno:


----------



## Gabriel900

CNN is making the media go wild with their speculations, now it seems they are all convinced its 928 but will still be the tallest!! :lol: anyways the article have other important details that are new.



> New details revealed of Dubai's latest world's tallest 928-metre 'The Tower'
> 
> The oval-shaped bud atop the 928-metre The Tower, the centrepiece of six-square-kilometre Dubai Creek Harbour development, will house ten observation decks, including The Pinnacle Room that will offer 360-degree views of the city and beyond.
> 
> “The bud will serve as a beacon of light at night, with a lighting system that will evoke the features of a flower bud, as it seemingly hovers atop the structure,” Aurecon revealed the information in a statement announcing its collaboration with Santiago Calatrava, the architect of the new Dubai icon.
> 
> Termed the most “breathtaking” design feature on The Tower, the Australian company said that the net of cable that extends from the tower to the ground reflects the delicate ribbing of lily leaves.
> 
> The project, which is being developed by Emaar Properties, has a strong focus on energy efficiency and sustainability, including a cooling system to mitigate the region’s hot climate.
> 
> “The water collected from this system will also clean the structure’s facade, for example. Elegant landscaping and vegetation on and around the tower will encourage solar protection. An integrated shading system and wing doors will also contribute to its energy efficiency,” Aurecon statement said.
> 
> Among the various decks are two VIP observation garden decks that will recreate the splendour of the Hanging Gardens of Babylon.
> 
> The building will also include numerous balconies that rotate outside the facade of the tower, a boutique hotel, and several event spaces. At ground level, the central plaza will serve as a neighbourhood centre, with retail stores, a museum, educational facilities and an indoor auditorium.
> 
> The Tower is scheduled to open in mid-2020 to celebrate the start of Expo 2020 in Dubai.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...llest-928-metre-the-tower-2016-06-15-1.633063


----------



## CopyLeft

I think it may be projected to be 900+ and still to be taller than JT. It may be that the real projected height of JT is much shorter than 1 km, and only slightly exceeding BK (which would be reasonable).


----------



## noir-dresses

luv2bebrown said:


> Anybody know how this tower is being financed?


That's a very good question. If it does go ahead they will do it to promote the sale of even more real estate in the surrounding area which is more, or less bairn at the moment. Very clever marketing if it works. As we all know there will be a huge over supply of property on the market because of the Expo push, now how the economics will add up is another question with oil dropping again. 

Regarding the height there's really no limit because this is not a free standing structure. It will have supporting cables basically holding up a super super reinforced core. The top will have a crown, and spire that have limitless potential. Also take into account the foundation will start from scratch, and I'm sure it will have the ability to with stand any structure over a mile high if needed.


----------



## Fayez

Houshmman said:


> OMG... this building is great, but not beautiful! Sorry guys hno:


Not beautiful to you doesn't mean not beautiful to everyone


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

fayzoon said:


> Not beautiful to you doesn't mean not beautiful to everyone


after reading your post and accidentally looking at your DP with ur name now i know why u like this tower :banana::lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i also think this structure is really beautiful :cheers: just with the Dubai Towers Dubai were still in the lagoon, the combination would be so amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Houshmman

fayzoon said:


> Not beautiful to you doesn't mean not beautiful to everyone


It's my opinion. I think unnecessary your comment! But I believe that Dubai has better skyscrapers than this. :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

Houshmman said:


> It's my opinion. I think unnecessary your comment! But I believe that Dubai has better skyscrapers than this. :cheers:


Too early for discussing this, let it get built first


----------



## AltinD

CrystalPhoenix said:


> Govt subsidized.


Tax breaks to the Developer?


----------



## Ch.W

My first impression was: oh no what an ugly tower with all this crap of cables around it. But the more renders i saw the more i liked it. It's only sad that we never realy saw the other proposals. 
But now i'm very happy with this one, and extremly excited to see it rising.


----------



## DubaiM

Ch.W said:


> My first impression was: oh no what an ugly tower with all this crap of cables around it. But the more renders i saw the more i liked it. It's only sad that we never realy saw the other proposals.
> But now i'm very happy with this one, and extremly excited to see it rising.


I could have written exactly the same :laugh:


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

AltinD said:


> Tax breaks to the Developer?


Look into their financial backing. The ownership.


----------



## AltinD

Yeah, a minority shareholding, so?


----------



## DubaiM

SypsiloN said:


> With oil money. Plus the Kafala system. Exploiting people by force (taking their passports for instance) and cheap/underpriced labor from India, Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh and philippines.


And here we go again


----------



## Gabriel900

There is a limit for idiocy .. for the quadrillion time Dubai doesn't have oil anymore the money comes from the LOVE of tourists to the city and the Real Estate sector in it that is as well fueled by the LOVE to the city. I know some are butthurt because of this but at some point mediocrity must end and people need to accept what's fact and deal with it.


----------



## droneriot

Uhh, so when Dubai Pearl, Pentominium and Nakheel Tower went on hold and One Dubai and Burj al Alam were cancelled, oil money and Kafala system temporarily didn't exist? Something about your logic doesn't work. Also, why did Dubai's housing market crash in 2008, the oil price was stable at the time and the Kafala system was unchanged, so their completely 100% oil money and Kafala system based economy (in your logic) should have been unchanged? Strange, it doesn't add up.


----------



## skytrax

Ridiculous!! :nuts:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


> There is a limit for idiocy .. for the quadrillion time Dubai doesn't have oil anymore the money comes from the LOVE of tourists to the city and the Real Estate sector in it that is as well fueled by the LOVE to the city. I know some are butthurt because of this but at some point mediocrity must end and people need to accept what's fact and deal with it.


Dubai's economic growth is financed by love. I love it. :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ TBH I love this masterplan but I would like it a bit better if they added more waterways in it! I loved the lagoons idea and its sad to see it go. I am not sure if he's sarcastic or serious but I think there's a point in what he's saying.

Plus there is Emaar, I just don't know what's up with Emaar :lol: although I love their towers but they have a way to underwhelm any masterplan their hands touch.

The lagoons is one example, another one is Bawadi which was taken over by Emaar which instead of going with what I thought was the most exciting project and masterplan in Dubai they changed it and turned it into a Villa community!!!! As if Dubailand doesn't have enough of those.

Anyways my point is they went* from this*:










*To this:* (minus the twins)










Which isn't bad at all but not unique enough! That's my humble opinion anyways


----------



## CopyLeft

Guys, have you been to Jumeirah Islands any day after 5p.m. at winter time? Water create a very considerable amount of issues.

Whisky Peak, the comparison was said between the 2 identical latter pictures. You missed the former one which was posted prior to the latter one.


----------



## 00Zy99

DubaiM said:


> Not sure if you're serious or just joking


I'm quite serious. You are in a desert. Shouldn't water be a priority for retention? Especially fresh water. And even sea water can help cool things off.


----------



## DubaiM

@Gabriel900, yea I thought he meant that water is precious in the desert (eben though there's a whole sea in Dubai), but if he/she meant to say what you repeated extensively, he's right. 
Water is pretty nice to look at if it's 38 degrees outside. On the other hand, it divides the city a lot. The first masterplan has way too much water in my opinion, which makes it inconvenient to walk from place to place. 
Something in between would be perfect, e.g. a canal or two going through the city.


----------



## Gabriel900

CopyLeft said:


> Guys, have you been to Jumeirah Islands any day after 5p.m. at winter time? Water create a very considerable amount of issues.


JI lakes are fresh stagnant water so I am sure they have problems like mosquitoes and foul odors which are greatly reduced in Dubai Creek Harbour just for the fact that its connected to the sea which makes it not really stagnant and its salt water. Now technically speaking, salty water can cause faster corrosion hence higher expenses to maintain everything but then again, having bodies of water all around have as well some benefits I presume.




DubaiM said:


> @Gabriel900, yea I thought he meant that water is precious in the desert (eben though there's a whole sea in Dubai), but if he/she meant to say what you repeated extensively, he's right.
> Water is pretty nice to look at if it's 38 degrees outside. On the other hand, it divides the city a lot. The first masterplan has way too much water in my opinion, which makes it inconvenient to walk from place to place.
> Something in between would be perfect, e.g. a canal or two going through the city.


Yeah I won't mind fewer watery connections in the masterplan, but what bothers me is the complete lack off it. Connectivity issue can be solved by extending pedestrian access on all bridges built as well as having some pedestrian bridges.


----------



## kunming tiger

Are all the waterways to be filled up with sand or just reduced in size?


----------



## Whisky Peak

has anyone seen the remaining designs?

"Calatrava’s firm was competing against six others from around the world."


----------



## CopyLeft

^^ icard:


----------



## Gabriel900

I think Calatrava is the best proposal, the 3rd is too bulky while the 4th is another Burj khalifa/Jeddah tower clone ... Nothing new design-wise.

I would like to see the remaining proposals cz what we have here is underwhelming.


----------



## Ch.W

Interesting to see some of the other proposals. 
The second one looks very strange, the fourth by SOM is unique like a second KT.hno:
And the third one...mhmm....i would like to see more detailed renders to judge thoughtfully.
But comparing these three others with Calatrava's concept it's nonetheless a simple decision^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

they certainly chose the best one :cheers:


----------



## GulfArabia

There was that one proposle with thre legs and another one with a big giant circlular hole that i thought were very unique and interesting, i saw them in the video, can't find any images of them..


----------



## GulfArabia

Some of these designs looked like they were attacked by spiders, specially the second one.


----------



## Ch.W

I haven't seen this video. How can i find it?


----------



## CopyLeft

GulfArabia said:


> Some of these designs looked like they were attacked by spiders, specially the second one.


Nice observation! Indeed, threads are characteristic to relatively few things in nature, and spider webs are among them.


----------



## GulfArabia

Ch.W said:


> I haven't seen this video. How can i find it?


These


----------



## CopyLeft

Definitely there won't be any swing-opening grilles of that scale on the top (like in Calatrava's design). In this climate, they are simply not required to be opening. The mashrabiya grilles would better stay in place all the time. Why would they make the opening windows around 100 meters tall? It's a ridiculous size.


----------



## GulfArabia

I posted the wrong videos, the other proposals are showen here:






Some of them look sick !


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ Calatrava's is by far the best just because the 2nd one was IMO, hideous and impractical while the third design was not much of anything and the 4th one is far to similar to the KT and then the two tallest structures in the world would look almost identical.


----------



## The-Real-Link

That may be true Copy, though it'd be awesome to see them open IRL. But then again, when have we drawn and designed awesome things on paper that have to get chucked in the real world due to time, budget, overzealousness, or audacity? I'm sure plenty of ideas get tossed, trimmed down, or changed in about a million ways. 

Not an architect here but did see that process while in studio plenty. If you're lucky, the developer or person needing your service is rich enough to move forward with whatever you have designed but it seems like so much in the way of art or aesthetics is tossed aside for budget in the real world.


----------



## Gabriel900

CopyLeft said:


> In this climate, they are simply not required to be opening.


I disagree on this point, because temperature tend to drop with altitude and taken BK observatory as an example, which I was on many times, I noticed how much cooler and fresher the wind is on higher floors which is very logical. 

Since this new tower observation decks will be very close to 1000m, I would say climate up there will be at least 6 degrees Celsius cooler than ground level and with reduced humidity levels it will make the felt temperature even lower. My guess is maybe they will be using these openings to help the air to circulate in all habitable floors of this tower hence helping the cooling of it and reducing its expenses as well.



The-Real-Link said:


> If you're lucky, the developer or person needing your service is rich enough to move forward with whatever you have designed but it seems like so much in the way of art or aesthetics is tossed aside for budget in the real world.


Very interesting point but I doubt it applies on such humongous record breaking projects. This might happen to 100% freestanding towers but I doubt it will happen here since all they got to showoff is these few floors on top of this tower .. in a sense this tower's only job is too look beautiful and iconic so it attracts other businesses and investors to the area. My prediction is that we will see more unique features added to this tower during its construction.


----------



## Paddington

A unique proposal.


----------



## CopyLeft

The-Real-Link said:


> But then again, when have we drawn and designed awesome things on paper that have to get chucked in the real world due to time, budget, overzealousness, or audacity?


Eh... Always?



The-Real-Link said:


> If you're lucky, the developer or person needing your service is rich enough to move forward with whatever you have designed but it seems like so much in the way of art or aesthetics is tossed aside for budget in the real world.


But then again, there is an architect, which IS SUPPOSED TO come up with a viable idea that is equivalent to, or better than the initial surreal fantasy obtained by a heavily brainstormed mind that just got too high.



Gabriel900 said:


> I disagree on this point, because temperature tend to drop with altitude and taken BK observatory as an example, which I was on many times, I noticed how much cooler and fresher the wind is on higher floors which is very logical.


I don't know what it takes for them to foresee it, but it seems to be so simple - let them just install a rotating jalousie system, that may have a simple automated relay control. The best solution ever? Maybe not, but it took seconds to come up with. If brainstormed for minutes, could give a lot better result.


----------



## Dallas star

What is the occupancy rates for office/residential in Dubai? Those are some incredible developments!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Good points, Copy.


----------



## Ch.W

GulfArabia said:


> I posted the wrong videos, the other proposals are showen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them look sick !


Thanks a lot my friend


----------



## DUBAI10000

My only concern is construction I can't wait for this tower to start traveling upwards. I wonder how construction will work my guess is that there will be one main core and pump rising with an elevator and stair shaft in the center, and since floors don't start until 700 meters or so high this tower will most likely rise super fast.


----------



## Ohsielos

Gabriel900 said:


> I think Calatrava is the best proposal, the 3rd is too bulky while the 4th is another Burj khalifa/Jeddah tower clone ... Nothing new design-wise.
> 
> I would like to see the remaining proposals cz what we have here is underwhelming.


Calatrava ??? ...most of the building had build Calatrava, have a lot of serious problems.


----------



## CopyLeft

Ohsielos said:


> Calatrava ??? ...most of the building had build Calatrava, have a lot of serious problems.


It must be so, because he doesn't design them for a good usability. His designs are only about appearances, disregarding many of the usability concerns.


----------



## droneriot

Indeed, that's what he's hired for.


----------



## jackedi07

-delete-


----------



## DubaiM

We know


----------



## CopyLeft

Yes jackedi07, it was posted 2 times before you.


----------



## jackedi07

CopyLeft said:


> Yes jackedi07, it was posted 2 times before you.


SY, I did not see it


----------



## Fayez




----------



## moet4me2

WOW


----------



## Yolo 1844

How is the proyect sucseding and is tere and oficial hight?


----------



## Oatmeal

Any pictures of the site?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Yolo 1844 said:


> How is the proyect sucseding and is tere and oficial hight?



As written many times in the thread, there wont be an official height until the tower is officially Topped out or finished. This is because Emaar most likely want it to be the world's tallest tower and they got Competition from Kingdom tower in Jeddah at the moment and other competitors ain't totally unlikely neither.


----------



## Gabriel900

Work on the whole district is ongoing ... these pics dates back to June :cheers:



























https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/construction-updates/dubai-creek-residences.aspx


----------



## Oatmeal

What are those three cores for in the last picture?


----------



## Nightsky

Let's hope it get built, Calatrava is one of the world's greatest architects today, he changed the face of Malmö where I live with Turning Torso and he designed these amazing buildings in Valencia that are by far the coolest modern buildings in the whole Europe! It is better if Dubai has the world's tallest tower then Saudi Arabia, because it is much more open for tourism.


----------



## droneriot

Oatmeal said:


> What are those three cores for in the last picture?


Dubai Creek Residences

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1767174


----------



## The-Real-Link

Oh cool, that second shot is across the creek from Festival City Helipad. Recognized the tall tapering tower on the coast there across the pad.

This gives me a really good idea of how far away it is in general. Not out of the city by any means but certainly not downtown. Like 15-20 min away.


----------



## Fayez

Tomorrow is July 16th which is the day Al Abbar said that the construction of the tower will start


----------



## vankatalaan

Nightsky said:


> Let's hope it get built, Calatrava is one of the world's greatest architects today, he changed the face of Malmö where I live with Turning Torso and he designed these amazing buildings in Valencia that are by far the coolest modern buildings in the whole Europe! It is better if Dubai has the world's tallest tower then Saudi Arabia, because it is much more open for tourism.


Calatra has made some of the worst failures in modern architecture.

E.g. Palau dels Arts in Valencia

"Calatrava’s space ship is literally falling to pieces, the façade’s ceramic tiles dropping on the heads of passersby. (Inside the house the story isn’t any happier; this week Helga Schmidt, the Palau de les Arts’s too-long-put-upon director, announced she’s stepping down.) The city and its native son are now in court."

He made no less than three bridges with glass flooring in cities where it rains all the time. (London, Venice, Bilbao)

He never meets the costs he states in the budgets (The WTC Transportation Hub tripled the original budget and is less complex than the original idea, no moving wings)

And I can make a list of many other projects that look very good but are useless or have catastrophic flaws regarding use and purpose of the buildings.


----------



## droneriot

Those seem more like failures in engineering.


----------



## CopyLeft

If you learn about what architecture is, you will understand that his works are not architectural either. Calatrava is an engineer and sculptor. His works required a lot of tedious engineering work. It was too complicated sometimes to make it flawlessly. However, we can call his works anything but architecture. They are more of a large-scale sculptures. And he is more of a strings and louvers player.


----------



## The-Real-Link

That's a good point, Copy. I've always associated him with some aspects of architecture but yet his structures when you really think about it, do really fall more towards the sculptural side than architectural. Almost the opposite of utilitarian form follows function with no ornamentation whatsoever. I think most people would argue that a stereotypical glass box tower may not be good architecture, but what too of a structural so steeped in sculpture that it's not too usable in the real world? 

Architecture has to do more than that either way. I mean, it's neat to think of it in a criticizing way since usually people just praise his (beautiful) work. Something I never personally got to see back in college on the subject. 

Sorry if I am generalizing or such again but I think you get my idea.

Anyway back OT, yay piling and other stuff to start soon . Will be exciting to see how fast this goes up!


----------



## droneriot

Besides the fact that it is completely irrelevant to this thread, designers can draw unicorns, they just won't be able to feed their family with that unless they're a unicorn designer. Being a designer in the real world means someone will actually have to want to pay money for your designs.

The first part of your post just states the obvious without contradicting what I wrote. NASA engineers have budget and material constraints, it doesn't make them any less of a failure when a space shuttle explodes.

Like CopyLeft, you're not really saying anything at all. Calatrava is hired and continues to be hired to deliver the type of designs he is famous for, and either it can be made to work and stay standing, or it can't. The failures of his designs are entirely failures of those who either didn't have the balls to tell him the design won't work from an engineering standpoint or those who were cocky to think they could make non-working designs work but didn't have the actual ability to do so.


----------



## IBeMo.

TheUnfetteredMan said:


> Engineers work in reality. They have budgets and material constraints to deal with.
> 
> Designers work in fantasy. They draw unicorns.


Gr8 b8 m8!


----------



## Long Vu

great and beautiful


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

I Hope it starts soon.


----------



## jain ladda




----------



## CopyLeft

TheUnfetteredMan said:


> Engineers work in reality. They have budgets and material constraints to deal with.
> 
> Designers work in fantasy. They draw unicorns.


I agree, many designers are like that. And those unirorn-dreamers are not only in fashion design.
However, there are engineers that draw polycorns (Calatrava), with the corns that never find any practical application.


----------



## kubiq

It is stunning! How is that even possible to built such a building...


----------



## segzy

awesome!


----------



## Gabriel900

:banana:



Dubai111 said:


> I asked Emaar salesman In Dubai mall if the tower will be over 1000m and he told me lets be realistic, Dubai would always aim for the highest and it'll for sure be the highest in the world once it opens. Plus he told me that the foundations will be 100m deep and it'll be ready just before expo.


----------



## ZZ-II

a webcam like we have for KT would be awesome


----------



## Gabriel900

ZZ-II said:


> a webcam like we have for KT would be awesome





Dubai111 said:


> I asked Emaar salesman In Dubai mall if the tower will be over 1000m and he told me lets be realistic, Dubai would always aim for the highest and it'll for sure be the highest in the world once it opens. Plus he told me that the foundations will be 100m deep and it'll be ready just before expo.


You can bet on that ZZ-II!  Plus what is exceptionally exciting about this tower is we already have 8 highrises around it under construction which will make it even more crazy awesome to see the whole district coming to life at once.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

100m deep foundation thats alot Burj khalifah has 50m foundations. But it might also be less favorable ground conditions here tho. But if it is the same and considering the tower will also have wires too for support, the height might be quite spectacular indeed.


----------



## Whisky Peak

The Jeddah Tower pile foundation is 105m deep. If you considers that the Jeddah Tower 
is probably much heavyer (860000 tons) as the very slim tower at the creek, you can imagine that it will be very tall. I still doubt the supporting effect of the cables is that much, because the angle is very sharp. It looks like the real benefit is rather the optics as the absorption of forces. But it is only a guess..


----------



## CopyLeft

Whisky Peak said:


> I still doubt the supporting effect of the cables is that much, because the angle is very sharp. It looks like the real benefit is rather the optics as the absorption of forces. But it is only a guess..


It's the sharpest at the very top. Definitely most of the guy wires will have a supporting load.


----------



## Fayez

I remember Emaar said that it won't be later than July or something like that

I'm wondering why there are no real news about construction start

2020 expo is exactly 4 years & 2 months from now and the tower is expected to reach more than 1200 m high ! *This means that it has to rise as fast as 1 meter/day without taking the foundation into account* !! With Emaar and with this design everything is possible 

I really hope the big news will be in the coming couple of days, otherwise it might be shorter than these expectations and that's what I'm afraid of


----------



## Yolo 1844

I like the tower it need to be hight er than jedah tower so it represent somtingh iconic a icon that the whole world 🌎 can relate to and exclamation poin of the globe...


----------



## CopyLeft

Yolo 1844 said:


> a icon that the whole world 🌎 can relate to and exclamation poin of the globe...


Unfortunately, a guyed mast is a very outdated idea. I was very surprised to see a non-freestanding structure of such scale in 2016 (1km is not a newly projected height).


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai's The Tower undergoes strength test: Wind tunnel, seismic evaluation

Published Today

*Emaar Properties today announced the successful completion of advanced wind tunnel tests to confirm the structural strength and durability of the iconic new tower in Dubai Creek Harbour, which will define a brand-new skyline for the city.*

A comprehensive array of never-before wind tunnel tests for The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour was commissioned, which will feature world-class observation decks, luxury accommodation and retail attractions. With wind being a major challenge in the development of high-rises, especially at very high altitudes, *these tests are crucial in defining the final height and design aspects.*

For the wind tunnel testing of The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour, up to 12 different analysis and testing methods were used to ensure that all possible cases are considered, guaranteeing the maximum quality and safety of the structure.

These tests are made for the entirety of the project with a full scaled model, and also on different sections of the project to double-check the behaviour of the building and the wind around it.

*Since the structure is anchored to the ground with robust cables, some of these tests are innovative and were developed for the first time in this field. Two independent and leading agencies in the world undertake the wind tunnel testing.
*
Additionally, the rigorous wind climate study of the area covered measurements at different heights including data provided by the weather stations.

*Different seismic studies were also considered and applied specifically to local ground conditions. *To guarantee the maximum safety and stability of the building, the design of The Tower also includes multiple damper systems and shock absorption systems, located at different points and heights.

Mohamed Alabbar, Chairman of Emaar Properties, said: "An ambitious project on a never-before scale and design, The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour demands high-precision engineering across all its facets. As a significant value addition to Dubai Creek Harbour, the tower is billed to attract visitors from across the world, and will serve as a beacon of hope and positivity for the city and the region. *Pushing the boundaries in high-rise engineering even further, The Tower’s wind tunnel tests are an industry-first of sorts, underlining our commitment to uphold the highest standards of safety.”*

Santiago Calatrava Valls said: “From the materials selection to the technology used, every aspect of The Tower has been designed and developed according to the strictest international safety standards. The wind tunnel tests were an important component in the structural design stage, and we have deployed innovative engineering techniques to confirm the strength of the new icon.”

The successful completion of the wind tunnel tests as well as a comprehensive range of seismic and local climate studies lends further momentum to The Tower’s development to the highest standards of quality and safety.

This marks another milestone in the development of The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour, designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava, and located in the heart of the 6sqkm master-planned community set by Dubai Creek and only 10 minutes from the Dubai International Airport.

...

http://www.emirates247.com/business...tunnel-seismic-evaluation-2016-07-27-1.637031


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ If I may double post and comment ... this is actually super exciting because not only Emaar is 100% committed to this ... they don't even know the final height yet, in a way they will go as high as they can with such a design! I am so excited to see this rise to a new iconic height!    Such a unique and iconic tower this would end up to be :drool:


----------



## noir-dresses

This tower could be sooooooo high that on a good clear sunny day you might even see the shorter Kingdom Tower from a far.


----------



## CopyLeft

noir-dresses said:


> This tower could be sooooooo high that on a good clear sunny day you might even see the shorter Kingdom Tower from a far.


The other one will not be visible above horizon, even if both towers would be over 2 km tall. It's because the planet's surface curvature, not because of the air dust.


----------



## AltinD

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ If I may double post and comment ... this is actually super exciting because not only Emaar is 100% committed to this ... they don't even know the final height yet, in a way they will go as high as they can with such a design! I am so excited to see this rise to a new iconic height!    Such a unique and iconic tower this would end up to be :drool:


The final height (and wing shapes too) of Burj Khalifa was also decided based on the wind tunnel test results


----------



## CopyLeft

AltinD said:


> The final height (and wing shapes too) of Burj Khalifa was also decided based on the wind tunnel test results


The test they've done has shown no miracles. It only confirmed the design is quite OK.


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ This is the most exciting project I have ever watched grow in UAE history, I am so excited, I really want to see piling crews at the site.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ They might be but we just can't see what's going on there


----------



## noir-dresses

This foundation should be like no other. Not only will it be over 100 meters deep, but I feel it will be as wide as the cables on the ground. If I'm right and this foundation is a couple of hundred meters wide it should have a lot of rebar strengthening one huge foundation so the cables give maximum strength/effect/support to the structure. I can't see this structures cables all having smaller individual/seperate cable foundations. 

What's your estimate Gabriel, how far on the ground is one side of the cables to the other?

The foundation will most likely also have complex underground floors/access to the tower.


----------



## Gabriel900

noir-dresses said:


> This foundation should be like no other. Not only will it be over 100 meters deep, but I feel it will be as wide as the cables on the ground. If I'm right and this foundation is a couple of hundred meters wide it should have a lot of rebar strengthening one huge foundation so the cables give maximum strength/effect/support to the structure. I can't see this structures cables all having smaller individual/seperate cable foundations.
> 
> What's your estimate Gabriel, how far on the ground is one side of the cables to the other?
> 
> The foundation will most likely also have complex underground floors/access to the tower.


I think you are on to something here and it makes total sense! concerning distances, we know couple of facts, like the diameter of the stem will be only 30m while the diameter of the plaza will be 500m! taking these into consideration the closest distance these cables would be from one side to the other is around 165m, but some will have an even wider distance between them but it is a bit harder to measure. (I'm sure others whom are more qualified can get much more accurate data).










I hope that helps!


----------



## 00Zy99

Might this be the first mile-high? One can only wonder. I have a gut feeling on this.


----------



## De Klauw

Will this count as a 'freestanding structure'? With those cables I guess not. 

It will be in the same category as the KVLY-TV mast.


----------



## Yolo 1844

CopyLeft said:


> Unfortunately, a guyed mast is a very outdated idea. I was very surprised to see a non-freestanding structure of such scale in 2016 (1km is not a newly projected height).


The idea of hainging gardens is very good concept but the hight needs to increace to une mile or more to be truly iconic to the exclamation poin of or world but its posible and to be completly stable due its a wired mas tower.


----------



## Fayez

De Klauw said:


> Will this count as a 'freestanding structure'? With those cables I guess not.
> 
> It will be in the same category as the KVLY-TV mast.


It has 18 usable floors but, KVLY-TV hasn't got one

It will be it the same category as CN Tower for example


----------



## 00Zy99

There's not enough detail to be able to say anything. It really needs labels. What part does what, how high is it, etc..

A colored sketch/render would not be amiss either.

Finally, I'm not entirely sure that this is an appropriate thread for that. I may be wrong, though, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Fayez

I really can't wait for the official news hno:


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> I really can't wait for the official news hno:



What news? days ago we had official news that it passed all tests and ground works has started. It's enough news for 1 week


----------



## AltinD

De Klauw said:


> Burj Dubai means Dubai Tower in Arabic. So that name is already taken (well, technically that tower is renamed Burj Khalifa, *but it's still commonly named Burj Dubai*).


Errr .... No!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

AltinD said:


> Errr .... No!


I believe I'm the only one around here still (and forever) calling it Burj Dubai :lol:


----------



## CopyLeft

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> I believe I'm the only one around here still (and forever) calling it Burj Dubai :lol:


Do you still call your country das Dritte Reich?


----------



## Yolo 1844

DUBAI10000 said:


> If you guys could just give me your opinions on the tower, do you like it, dis-like it. Is it too in functional to be developed?


I wold like to know the soporting balacing sistem of the structure?


----------



## DubaiM

CopyLeft said:


> Do you still call your country das Dritte Reich?


Uhm...what? :weird:


----------



## ZZ-II

CopyLeft said:


> Do you still call your country das Dritte Reich?


Sorry, but that's definitely not a very good comparison....


----------



## Arzonz

DUBAI10000 said:


> If you guys could just give me your opinions on the tower, do you like it, dis-like it. Is it too in functional to be developed?


It's best for a new Architect to work on something small first. Things like 5-10 story building and slowly bigger and bigger project. 

Also, like others stated, We can't give our opinions on just a shape. Design it a bit more, think of what the floors should be for, and think if something this huge is possible.


----------



## McEwen1

It looks like a missile.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

DUBAI10000 said:


> If you guys could just give me your opinions on the tower, do you like it, dis-like it. Is it too in functional to be developed?


Looks a bit like the Riga TV Tower


----------



## GulfArabia

This is all off topic lol


----------



## Rhino

looks like curtains around your window or paper towel.


----------



## Gabriel900

What I love about the following render is what is around this tower .. it looks like the area just next to it will be dominated by a jungle of supertalls .. of course what we have now is just placeholders and fillers but they definitely say something on what's planned there and roughly counting the floors these towers in the district will have floors btw 80 and 90! except for the 2 closest towers they look 100F+


----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## Whisky Peak

Consultant appointed for ‎Dubai tall tower:
RMJM has been appointed as the executive architect and interior designer for the scheme.

http://www.meed.com/sectors/constru...891.article?blocktitle=Latest&contentID=24858


----------



## 00Zy99

No Burj Khalifa/Dubai in the renders.


----------



## Whisky Peak

RMJM has been appointed by Aurecon as the Executive Architect and Interior Designer:

http://www.rmjm.com/rmjm-to-work-on-emaar-properties-latest-iconic-tower-in-dubai/


----------



## Gabriel900

Whisky Peak said:


> RMJM has been appointed by Aurecon as the Executive Architect and Interior Designer:
> 
> http://www.rmjm.com/rmjm-to-work-on-emaar-properties-latest-iconic-tower-in-dubai/


This sounds sooo beautiful and dreamlike:

"At the top of the tower is an oval-shaped bud that will house ten observation decks, including The Pinnacle Room, which will offer unprecedented, 360-degree views of the city and beyond. It will also serve as a beacon of light at night, with a lighting system that will evoke the features of a flower bud, as it seemingly hovers atop the structure."

I am already daydreaming how breathtaking this will look in the end :drool: :drool:


----------



## pipe av

that will be an apartments tower? a hotel? what??


----------



## Emarati2009

pipe av said:


> that will be an apartments tower? a hotel? what??


observation deck + hotel


----------



## goodybear

TEN observation decks!!! Do they mean 10 floors for observation or 10 different, independent observation decks. If so, that would be ridiculous! Still, I hope to see this tower begin rising soon.


----------



## Whisky Peak

"Am Creek von Dubai, wo noch vor 50 Jahren nach Perlen getaucht wurde, entsteht bis 2020 ein Wolkenkratzer, der auch die saudische Konkurrenz überragen soll."

--> "...overtop the Saudi competitor"

Perhaps the Swiss know more than the rest of the world 

full article: http://www.oltnertagblatt.ch/ausland/ungebremstes-wachstum-im-uebermorgenland-130485543


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ :lol: awesome find ... Well we kinda know that but I wonder when Emaar will officially admit it


----------



## Fayez

We really need pictures of the site of the tower, even if they are from far away


----------



## Yolo 1844

Whisky Peak said:


> "Am Creek von Dubai, wo noch vor 50 Jahren nach Perlen getaucht wurde, entsteht bis 2020 ein Wolkenkratzer, der auch die saudische Konkurrenz überragen soll."
> 
> --> "...overtop the Saudi competitor"
> 
> Perhaps the Swiss know more than the rest of the world
> 
> full article: http://www.oltnertagblatt.ch/ausland/ungebremstes-wachstum-im-uebermorgenland-130485543


^^ this tower is going to be much higher then 1000+ meters acording to this and other sorces.


----------



## droneriot

fayzoon said:


> We really need pictures of the site of the tower, even if they are from far away


With a biiiiig zoom you could probably try from the BK observation deck.


----------



## Whisky Peak

I wrote a mail to RWDI and asked if they made the wind test, but no answer...
http://www.rwdi.com/services/wind-engineering/

I didn't find pictures from the model of the tower in the windtunnel.
Maybe they didn't publish it, because the model have the right scale
and would expose the actual height.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ they did the test like 2 months ago!! It was all over this thread ... some pages back


----------



## Whisky Peak

They mentioned the companies? I read the news about the wind test, and they wrote the tests were done by 2 companies but i didn't see a word about who actually did it...


----------



## Gabriel900

Whisky Peak said:


> They mentioned the companies? I wrote the news about the wind test, and they wrote the tests were done by 2 companies but i didn't see a word about who actually did it...


This I am not sure of! What matters to me is that they did the tests  Maybe they prefer not to disclose anymore info on this tower to keep the world guessing.


----------



## Gabriel900

According to the Cityscape Website, Emaar will be launching the model of the whole area during the event

http://www.cityscapeglobal.com/exhibitor-projects/dubai-creek-harbour


----------



## BinSuroor

New render:cheers:


----------



## AP Design

^^ The foreground distraction is redundant.


----------



## droneriot

BinSuroor posting in The Tower thread I was hoping for something other than a render.


----------



## Emarati2009

" Emaar " calls companies to meet before bidding the highest tower in the world
http://uae.argaam.com/article/artic...الشركات-لاجتماع-قبل-مناقصة-أعلى-برج-في-العالم


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

If the bidding process is yet to start, construction will not start soon.

After bidding, detail engineering starts, after which manufacturing of parts (mainly steelworks, I guess) starts.
So, real construction will not start within say, 6-9 months then...?


Does anybody have reliable inside information about the real status?


----------



## Gabriel900

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> If the bidding process is yet to start, construction will not start soon.
> 
> After bidding, detail engineering starts, after which manufacturing of parts (mainly steelworks, I guess) starts.
> So, real construction will not start within say, 6-9 months then...?
> 
> 
> Does anybody have reliable inside information about the real status?


What are you even talking about ... the real status is they are in ground work stage! This article posted by Emirati is referring to another article by Meed that is posted 2 months ago, which means this news is outdated and the only thing to take from it that it will be the TALLEST tower when is done 

I am sorry to tell you it will be rising soon :lol:


----------



## Fayez

Come on, could anyone of those who are in Dubai take one picture? Just one

At least we want to know what's going on 

(No guesses please)


----------



## DubaiM

fayzoon said:


> Come on, could anyone of those who are in Dubai take one picture? Just one
> 
> At least we want to know what's going on
> 
> (No guesses please)


The site of the whole district is not really located in the city centre, but rather at a highway leading out of it. I guess that many people from Dubai don't even pass the site, because there's no reason to leave Dubai and drive into the desert if you don't intend to go to Al-Ain. Additionally, the site of ''The Tower'' is right in the middle of the district, making it impossible to take closeups of the activity.


----------



## BinSuroor

^ i live in Nadd Alhamar, the site is few minutes away from my home
I'll update you guys with pictures tomorrow or the day after:cheers:


----------



## BinSuroor

Google Earth is updated.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ These pics are still a month old! I am sure more progress has been done after these satellite images were taken



BinSuroor said:


> ^ i live in Nadd Alhamar, the site is few minutes away from my home
> I'll update you guys with pictures tomorrow or the day after:cheers:


OMG you are so close to the site! Don't you own a drone?? :lol: :nuts:, anyways I will try to break in the site soon and take some pics, let's see who does it sooner BinSuroor


----------



## Whisky Peak

I put the masterplan (http://emaarcreek.com/content/images/LocationMap-thm.jpg) on the current picture from google:



















the red point is (perhabs) the location of the tower..


----------



## CopyLeft

^^ Yapp, approx. like that!


----------



## The-King

Hey everyone,

I created a site plan for better interpretation of the recent google earth update.

The Dubai Municipality has updated their Plot Locator, now showing the circular plaza, surrounding the tower. I created an overlay of this information with the recent Google Earth update and also referenced the image in CAD for exact calculations. 

Basically, this is the outcome now: 
- The circle is exactly 500meters in diameter (proven through CAD)
- we now know the exact central point of the tower (as shown)
- The mall plot can be seen further down

I also tried to interpret what exactly we are seeing on site now and added descriptions to it. The smaller 50m circle in the centre is basically what will be the tower, the actual size might be different (probably much smaller) but this is the spot we have to focus on now as the tower will rise right there :nuts:

So now enjoy :cheers:


----------



## BinSuroor

New side boards being installed


----------



## CopyLeft

^^ Downtown is going to be diddled.


----------



## Whisky Peak

del


----------



## Emarati2009

CityScape 2016


----------



## AP Design

^^ Redesigned, with revised dimensions of guy-wires locations. It looked better before... Alas, it was unfeasible like that.

I also tried to design it with () locations of guy wires - it looked like shit. Location )( is not practical, but looks much better, though it was not possible with the dimensions like initially presented.


----------



## The-Real-Link

AP Design said:


> ^^ Redesigned, with revised dimensions of guy-wires locations. It looked better before... Alas, it was unfeasible like that.
> 
> I also tried to design it with () locations of guy wires - it looked like shit. Location )( is not practical, but looks much better, though it was not possible with the dimensions like initially presented.


Mind if I ask what's different? It does appear that this design has substantially more, and smaller, guy-wires compared to the old design. The more horizontal-ish wire elements are still there so that's not changed. It just looks like they had to add the amount of wires in the arcs; about double the amount perhaps? Or is there something else I'm not noticing?


----------



## Gabriel900

It is not redesigned its only taken from a low angle which makes it look different! I will post some pics I took in cityscape.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^


----------



## ZZ-II

damn, i really want to know what's going on at the site right now . If everything goes as planned pilling should in progress already.


----------



## CopyLeft

del


----------



## AP Design

The-Real-Link said:


> Mind if I ask what's different? It does appear that this design has substantially more, and smaller, guy-wires compared to the old design. The more horizontal-ish wire elements are still there so that's not changed. It just looks like they had to add the amount of wires in the arcs; about double the amount perhaps? Or is there something else I'm not noticing?


Yes, there is more. Note the crescents' approximations, as it used to be (the right picture):










They had to redesign, because it wasn't feasible like that. It was intended only as a selling point to convince the decision makers. It would be more beautiful like that, and more beautiful than it's possible to do IRL. The current arrangement looks more linear from all sides, more like a pyramid's slopes. Previous arrangement was more parabolic. Of course, it could only be possible to sell the design to Maktoums and Alabbar, if it was ultimately elegant and pleasing to the eye, because the initially nice curvature of the wires composition was the main feature that made this tower stand out.


----------



## DubaiM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielisimo/


----------



## noir-dresses

AP Design said:


> ^^ These words have been already repeated on almost every other page.


I heard it's going to be one mm higher than KT.


----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I love how the Dubai gov is giving subtle hint that it will be the tallest but still not confirming it :lol: I'm very very excited for this one


----------



## Gabriel900

A week old satellite pic! If you look closely you can see the site of the tower is getting really busy compared to the older images on Google Earth!









https://browse.digitalglobe.com


----------



## AP Design

noir-dresses said:


> I heard it's going to be one mm higher than KT.


Then, KHC will double-coat the very tip of its spire with a thick paint, and again - KT will be the tallest one


----------



## city of the future

I still don't think that KT will ever be finished, so I don't think it will need to be that tall to be WTB


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ what makes you think it won't finish?


----------



## city of the future

There are signs to make feel feel that way: here are a few:
- no other neighboring project in the tower's vicinity are even started
- There has already been problems with the builder, especially at such an early stage, its not a good sign
- Saudi cancelling 20B of projects


----------



## city of the future

But these are personal observations, only time will tell


----------



## goodybear

I know the height of this tower has been discussed so many times. But my opinion is this tower will 99% surely surpass the 1km mark as well as Jeddah Tower. Otherwise why build a tower taller than BK but smaller than JT. Emaar's ego will not let him have Dubai lose the title of the tallest tower (not skyscraper) to Saudi Arabia just yet.


----------



## noir-dresses

AP Design said:


> Then, KHC will double-coat the very tip of its spire with a thick paint, and again - KT will be the tallest one


That's one millimeter higher minimum after KT double coats the tip of their spire.

.....also I hear Dubai Tower will have a huge built in jack system in it's base, and a spire/antenna that has the ability to rise even higher when your FM radio signal is distorting for better reception. I'm not even going to get into how high the flag pole will be on top on the spire yet, shhhhh that's a secret.


----------



## AP Design

noir-dresses said:


> That's one millimeter higher minimum after KT double coats the tip of their spire.
> 
> .....also I hear Dubai Tower will have a huge built in jack system in it's base, and a spire/antenna that has the ability to rise even higher when your FM radio signal is distorting for better reception. I'm not even going to get into how high the flag pole will be on top on the spire yet, shhhhh that's a secret.


Uh-huh... They anticipate to have the tallest flagpole for the 50th anniversary?!?


----------



## droneriot

goodybear said:


> I know the height of this tower has been discussed so many times. But my opinion is this tower will 99% surely surpass the 1km mark as well as Jeddah Tower. Otherwise why build a tower taller than BK but smaller than JT. Emaar's ego will not let him have Dubai lose the title of the tallest tower (not skyscraper) to Saudi Arabia just yet.


Yeah I think the main reason this is a tower and not a building is because it's a lot faster to build and that way can be completed before the title of world's tallest structure ever leaves the city.

An even taller building will likely follow, barring further financial crises.


----------



## Whisky Peak

This is a screenshot from the official video by Emaar.
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb8eOV0s5bA&feature=youtu.be

You can see a grafic at minute 1:07.
It shows a design of the new tower (not the current by calatrava) next to the Burj Khalifa and Jeddah Tower with *height markings*!

So it is another small note of the probable height of the building 
And it's a hint that it is possibly a goal to top the Jeddah Tower.


----------



## droneriot

The video conference with Nosferatu makes it all the better.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yes, that's one of the designs, but it didn't win. right after they show a lot of different designs, they say who won...


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ But still I think its a very interesting point that firms are using this as a selling point! I think Emaar "ordered" towers designs to be higher than that's of Jeddah tower.


----------



## Emarati2009

construction starting tomorrow :banana:

*محمد بن راشد يضع غدا حجر الأساس لبرج خور دبي الأعلى في العالم*

https://t.co/BROFvCiaOf


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Emarati2009 said:


> construction starting tomorrow :banana:
> 
> *محمد بن راشد يضع غدا حجر الأساس لبرج خور دبي الأعلى في العالم*
> 
> https://t.co/BROFvCiaOf



"وحسب البيانات المتاحة من "أرقام" كانت شركة "إعمار العقارية" قد طرحت برج خور دبي بالتعاون مع شركة "دبي القابضة"، ويقع البرج في قلب مشروع خور دبي ويمتد على مساحة 6 كيلومترات مربعة، *ويضاهي* في طوله برج خليفة البالغ 828 مترا، وتبلغ تكلفته 3.67 مليار درهم، ومن المقرر الانتهاء منه قبل عام 2020"

so the highlighted in red means "comparable/Egual to" and it reads that the height will be comparable to Burj Khalifah


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai_Boy said:


> "وحسب البيانات المتاحة من "أرقام" كانت شركة "إعمار العقارية" قد طرحت برج خور دبي بالتعاون مع شركة "دبي القابضة"، ويقع البرج في قلب مشروع خور دبي ويمتد على مساحة 6 كيلومترات مربعة، *ويضاهي* في طوله برج خليفة البالغ 828 مترا، وتبلغ تكلفته 3.67 مليار درهم، ومن المقرر الانتهاء منه قبل عام 2020"
> 
> so the highlighted in red means "comparable/Egual to" and it reads that the height will be comparable to Burj Khalifah


"Comparable/Equal to" in its glory not numerical height. there is 0 doubt now this is gonna be the tallest  lets just not ignore the title that clearly states that this tower will be "the tallest"


----------



## droneriot

Given that it is a "simple" tower, my bet is it'll be taller than Jeddah Tower by this time next year.


----------



## ZZ-II

Emarati2009 said:


> construction starting tomorrow :banana:
> 
> *محمد بن راشد يضع غدا حجر الأساس لبرج خور دبي الأعلى في العالم*
> 
> https://t.co/BROFvCiaOf


Pilling or rising above ground?


----------



## Gabriel900

ZZ-II said:


> Pilling or rising above ground?


All the article says is that his highness will be inaugurating the commencement of this tower's construction tomorrow at 5 pm.


----------



## DubaiM

Can't wait!! Awesome :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

4 years ago everyone thought the Dubai construction madness was a phase and it passed never to come back. Boy how much they were wrong! The city is now booming and better than ever! :drool:


----------



## Fayez

OOOOH ! what an awesome fight we're going to watch between this one and JT for the world's tallest structure title !!! these coming years will be super exciting


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> All the article says is that his highness will be inaugurating the commencement of this tower's construction tomorrow at 5 pm.


Earlier that year news said pilling will start in July....lets see what will happen next


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Groundbreaking of Dubai's The Tower to take place today*

http://khaleejtimes.com/storyimage/...mageVersion=16by9&NCS_modified=20161010080512










Set in the heart of Dubai Creek Harbour, The Tower, designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls, is set to be 100 metres taller than Burj Khalifa.

Dubai is once again reaching for the sky with the groundbreaking of the emirate's brand new icon, The Tower, set to be taller than Burj Khalifa, will take place today.

Set in the heart of Dubai Creek Harbour, The Tower, designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls, is set to be 100 metres taller than Burj Khalifa, the world's tallest tower standing at 828 metres.

Emaar Properties launched the project in April this year. It is described by Emaar chairman Mohamed Alabbar as "an ambitious project on a never-before scale and design" which will require "high-precision engineering across all its facets".

Scheduled to be delivered ahead of Expo 2020 at a cost of $1 billion (Dh3.67 billion) to build, The Tower "will serve as a beacon of hope and positivity for the city and the region," he added.

The Tower, however, is not a "traditional skyscraper" but a slender tower evoking the image of a minaret anchored to the ground with sturdy cables. It will have observation decks, hanging gardens, a world-class boutique hotel, and other tourist facilities.

Its design, chosen after a competitive pitch from some of the world's top architects, draws inspiration from the lily and evokes the image of a minaret, a common feature and distinctive aspect of Islamic culture, while the elongated oval-shaped bud and geometric texture set the template for the observation decks.

At night, The Tower will emit a 'beacon of light' from its peak featuring a 'flower bud' design as a floating element.

The Tower serves as the vibrant core of Dubai Creek Harbour, a 6 sq. km world-class master planned development that is two times the size of Downtown Dubai and located 10 minutes form the Dubai International airport. The waterfront development is centred off the Dubai Creek, the cradle of Dubai's history and culture, and in close proximity to the Ras Al Khor National Wildlife Sanctuary, protected under the Unesco Ramsar Convention and home to over 67 species of water birds.


----------



## DubaiM

Oh yes!! :cheers: I knew that Emaar can always be trusted! Just think about it guys: When was the last time, a Megatall proposal actually reached the excavation stage? :cheers: 
We were and still are disappointed about Nakheel Tower, Dubai One, One Dubai, Al Burj and Burj 2020, but this one is different! The first time since BK, a new Megatall proposal in Dubai finally reached the construction stage and went past the planning stage. I just hope everything goes well and that Dubai will claim the title of the worlds tallest structure once again 
Cheers :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

I thought Nakheel Tower had piling completed?


----------



## DubaiM

droneriot said:


> I thought Nakheel Tower had piling completed?


That's right, but the tower never reached the excavation and construction stage


----------



## Gabriel900

It just kills me how stupid media can be! CNN (maybe one of the least trustworthy networks out there) farted that this tower will be 100m taller than BK without any proof or statement from Emaar or anyone who matters, for all local media outlets to start copying and pasting this number without any sense of logic. Emaar only said height will be revealed on completion, why can't you stick with that to avoid false and misleading news!


----------



## patpap1990

I think Dubai wants to be the city with the highest building.


----------



## mohammed ghani

Here we go !










​

https://www.facebook.com/Government...7634790362876/997634687029553/?type=3&theater


----------



## mohammed ghani

https://www.facebook.com/GovernmentofDubaiMediaOffice​


----------



## mohammed ghani

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Hamdan bin Mohammed & Maktoum bin Mohammed at the historic ground-breaking of The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour #Dubai






























https://www.facebook.com/Government...7633970362958/997633883696300/?type=3&theater


----------



## Emarati2009

*Sheikh Mohammed launches new world's tallest building*


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I love with this great man and his son! Historic day indeed :dance:

Edit ... here's 2 FB videos of the ceremony

https://www.facebook.com/khaleejtimes/videos/10153964194707864/

https://www.facebook.com/khaleejtimes/videos/10153964321032864/


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

*History rising again in DUBAI!*​
i think it is time for GROUND WORKS TITLE :dunno: 

And mods what about making this thread sticky please . Since this most probably will be the TALLEST


----------



## GulfArabia

Woah, this will be fun to watch



Emarati2009 said:


>


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ do communication towers have hotels? Nope ... This tower is a hybrid and can't be fit in one category


----------



## Fotografer

One of the previous proposals of this tower was high at over a mile, but selected another design, maybe the high retained.


----------



## AP Design

fayzoon said:


> ^^ It will be the tallest structure. The tallest building still goes to JT


They both fit the "buildings" category, to be honest. So let me adjust a bit: you actually meant the tallest in "free-standing structures" - there is such a category in use. And that's a big difference that you pointed out, actually. With the new composite cables the construction cost can be so low, and the guyed mast's height can be so immense, that the new "supported" towers can quickly outshine JT with their heights and JT may get lost among them by 2050.



Now a ton of an *advise to Emaar*: you guys do your research, and pay a very close attention to the new kind of those composite cables that I have mentioned here. Not only they're stronger than steel, they're almost 5 times lighter and... now listen very carefully: they have some very interesting optical properties to be made use of. :wink:
Because I'm sure the developer will want all kinds of the coolest illumination and dynamic displays here.


----------



## Fayez

AP Design said:


> They both fit the "buildings" category, to be honest. So let me adjust a bit: you actually meant the tallest in "free-standing structures" - there is such a category in use. And that's a big difference that you pointed out, actually.


Nope, this one doesn't fit in the buildings category simply because of the floor count 

It has to be with continuously occupiable floors


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings


----------



## Emarati2009

fayzoon said:


> Nope, this one doesn't fit in the buildings category simply because of the floor count
> 
> It has to be with continuously occupiable floors
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings


There will be a floors for the hotel


----------



## noir-dresses

This tower will hold records in many categories such as highest freestanding structure, hotel, observation deck, occupied floor, concrete pour etc, etc.

Since Emaar is practically finished with the building of Marina, and Downtown it will be interesting to see Emaar launching many new surrounding projects around this tower turning it into a vibrant community.


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> Nope, this one doesn't fit in the buildings category simply because of the floor count
> 
> It has to be with continuously occupiable floors
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings


You do know the definition of a building is a structure with a roof and walls so this is 100% one. Plus Wikipedia is the last thing I will use as my reference 

Anyways this tower will have 20F+ (Maybe even 30 or 40F+, we still are clueless about floor numbers) so you guys can stop trying to fit it in categories, cz this tower won't only smash all records but will smash all typical categories all together at once.


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> You do know the definition of a building is a structure with a roof and walls so this is 100% one. Plus Wikipedia is the last thing I will use as my reference
> 
> Anyways this tower will have 20F+ (Maybe even 30 or 40F+, we still are clueless about floor numbers) so you guys can stop trying to fit it in categories, cz this tower won't only smash all records but will smash all typical categories all together at once.


Oops, sorry my friend. But, floors should start from basement to be counted as a building cz even liberation tower in Kuwait has some floors in the observation deck but still, not counted as a building

But, this tower will be the HIGHEST NON-FREE STANDING STRUCTURE IN THE WORLD. This alone is so exciting


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ does it have a hotel? We are talking about more than a 20 floors building over here. Anyways this conversation is lame, i would like to quote one of the architects here to end it once and for all:



AP Design said:


> They both fit the "buildings" category, to be honest. So let me adjust a bit: you actually meant the tallest in "free-standing structures" - there is such a category in use. And that's a big difference that you pointed out, actually.


----------



## noir-dresses

fayzoon said:


> Oops, sorry my friend. But, floors should start from basement to be counted as a building cz even liberation tower in Kuwait has some floors in the observation deck but still, not counted as a building
> 
> But, this tower will be the HIGHEST NON-FREE STANDING STRUCTURE IN THE WORLD. This alone is so exciting


As things stand Dubai has the highest building as of new, and soon to come the highest tower.

As I've said before, and I'll say it again until KT beats BK Dubai still holds the record. I still have my doubts regarding KT's build because of the countries economic head winds. You guys are not out of the woods yet, you started the oil war, and were the first to say Uncle because your policy was harming your economy the most. Once you finish, and complete KT then we can talk about who holds what record, until then Dubai is still the undefeated champ.


----------



## DetlefHubert

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Fayez

noir-dresses said:


> As things stand Dubai has the highest building as of new, and soon to come the highest tower.
> 
> As I've said before, and I'll say it again until KT beats BK Dubai still holds the record. I still have my doubts regarding KT's build because of the countries economic head winds. You guys are not out of the woods yet, you started the oil war, and were the first to say Uncle because your policy was harming your economy the most. Once you finish, and complete KT then we can talk about who holds what record, until then Dubai is still the undefeated champ.


I'm wondering why it's all in our region. The US and Canada region is not participating in the championship at all


----------



## noir-dresses

fayzoon said:


> I'm wondering why it's all in our region. The US and Canada region is not participating in the championship at all


I'm actually glad you mentioned that. As far as Canada goes, or to be specific Toronto is no longer interested in building the highest any thing any more. We held the record for highest free standing structure for thirty years. We are more focused on bustling lively lifestyles on the streets beneath the skyscrapers which is more important.

There was an article regarding this last week if your interested, 

https://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2016/10/08/torontos-skyline-is-entering-the-stratosphere.html

But skylines can tell tall tales, Greenberg says. He says impressive skylines in many cities belie bleak realities down on the pavement.

“Dubai is a place that has one giant building after another … but no one could accuse it of being an exciting or wonderful place to be,” he says. “It’s a bunch of highways down below.”

The expansive downtown skylines of Atlanta, Calgary and Los Angeles cast shadows over fairly listless streetscapes, Kingwell adds. Ideally, “the tower grows out of the energy from the ground beneath it,” he says.

So will Toronto’s bulked-up skyline bear true or false witness to its street-level realities?

“The jury is out,” Greenberg says.

Toronto’s vibrant downtown holds some advantages over many vertically ambitious cities, he notes. For one, this city’s centre held in the last half of the 20th century, never experiencing the “white flight” of many U.S. metropolises, sending more affluent residents to the suburbs while denuding and impoverishing their cores.

As for Manhattan I think no explanation is necessary. It's just a great place to live, and work.


----------



## Rody69

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> His Highness Twitter:
> 
> وضعنا بحمدالله اليوم حجر الأساس *لأعلى بناء* في العالم .. برج خور دبي سيكون أعلى *نقطة معمارية* على وجه الأرض بحلول ٢٠٢٠
> 
> Thank to god we have put today the foundations for the *HIGHEST* tower in the world. Dubai creek tower will be the highest structure in 2020


Im really happy for this!!:cheers::cheers: Congrats everybody!!

perhaps it doesn't say that it's the tallest "Tower" in Arabic, it actually refers to it as the tallest "structure" and on the other line it says "architectural point".


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ yeah that is true cz they want it to be the tallest of them all not only towers


----------



## Gabriel900




----------



## Gabriel900

Media is just DUMB! I am reading articles written today about the news of this tower being tallest, most of them are claiming the stupidest claims, like "His highness confirms this tower will be highest when completed in 2020, and according to CNN it will be 100m taller than BK". This is beyond insane! Do they even think before they write!! they are still holding on to a baseless claim by CNN, even after his highness and Emaar both rectify it!!! STUPID


----------



## DubaiM

Wow this is so exciting! :cheers: 
I think we are going to have the debate about the true definition of this tower many many times more. 
However here's what I think: It really doesn't matter if it's a free-standing structure, a building, a guyed tower or a hybrid. It is nevertheless the tallest man-made structure and will surpass KT in terms of height. I simply assume that those who always try to make it appear less special can't deal with the fact that their beloved KT is technically not going to be _the_ tallest. And who cares anyway; 99,5% of the people won't see a difference between freestanding/guyed/hybrid/etc.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I really think Jeddah Tower is beautiful and ambitious but it is still a taller version of Burj Khalifa, nothing really new. While THE TOWER, is very unique and controversial in many aspects, making it a much more interesting and exciting.


----------



## Fayez

DubaiM said:


> Wow this is so exciting! :cheers:
> I think we are going to have the debate about the true definition of this tower many many times more.
> However here's what I think: It really doesn't matter if it's a free-standing structure, a building, a guyed tower or a hybrid. It is nevertheless the tallest man-made structure and will surpass KT in terms of height. I simply assume that those who always try to make it appear less special can't deal with the fact that their beloved KT is technically not going to be _the_ tallest. And who cares anyway; 99,5% of the people won't see a difference between freestanding/guyed/hybrid/etc.


Yupe it will be the tallest and that's what matters. I totally agree


----------



## Scion

Comparison from SSP


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ This reminds me of when they started working on Burj Khalifa!! Everyone thought it was gonna be ~700m high at first and it turned out to be 800m+ ... I think this tower will be 1200m+, As Droneriot said before this one's height will surprise us! :drool:


----------



## London21

Regarding the name, Burj Dubai 'lost' its name after the economic downturn, what better way to mark the resurgence of Dubai by claiming the name back and assigning it to an even taller tower.


----------



## Tom_Green

1200m+ would beyond awesome. It`s great to be alive.


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ This reminds me of when they started working on Burj Khalifa!! Everyone thought it was gonna be ~700m high at first and it turned out to be 800m+ ... I think this tower will be 1200m+, As Droneriot said before this one's height will surprise us! :drool:


Indeed, there's no doubt this tower will rise far over 1000m. Arround 1200m is quite likely i think.

Burj Khalifa looks almost small against this one


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ what really unique about this tower is that it's habitable floors start when they stop in both Jeddah and khalifa towers :lol: (600m+)

If I was Emaar I would want my highest observation deck to be at 1000m  which makes the architectural height of this tower somewhere between 1250 and 1300m (which is what emaar might be aiming for  )

So my prediction is the final height of this tower to be ~1300m, with the highest observation deck on 1000m and habitable floors starting from ~ 600m

Exiting times are ahead :banana:


----------



## 00Zy99

Calling it "world tower" would not be a good idea, since another building will inevitably come along sooner or later and supplant it.


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## DubaiM

Scion said:


> Comparison from SSP


This is a great comparison! It clarifies how the occupied part of the tower is still about 200m of the overall height! This would be a whole skyscraper all by itself if it would be isolated from the rest of the tower :drool: 
My guess is, that there will be at 30 floors with one of them being an atrium with a height of maybe 30m. (as shown in many videos)


----------



## Scion

London21 said:


> Regarding the name, Burj Dubai 'lost' its name after the economic downturn, what better way to mark the resurgence of Dubai by claiming the name back and assigning it to an even taller tower.


I'm with you on this.

If this story is true: "the word Dubai may have come from the word daba (Arabic: دبا‎‎); a past tense derivative of yadub (Arabic: يدب‎‎); which means 'to creep', referring to the slow flow of the Dubai Creek inland."

Since this tower earmarks the most inland point of the Dubai Creek, calling it Burj Dubai would be very fitting.


----------



## goodybear

Could anyone please make a diagram comparing the Empire State Building and 1 WTC to this tower. I want to see how small they are going to look in comparison to this tower, considering that this tower might be more than 3x as tall as the ESB. Thanks!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

goodybear said:


> Could anyone please make a diagram comparing the Empire State Building and 1 WTC to this tower. I want to see how small they are going to look in comparison to this tower, considering that this tower might be more than 3x as tall as the ESB. Thanks!!


The ESB is shown in this one , still trying to figure out how to compare the three only (ESB, 1 WTC and the Tower) :nuts:


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?compare=107747


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


> I'm sorry to tell you that you are wrong, very wrong:
> 
> First thing first, Dubai is the reason Saudi Arabia in the first place decided to build Jeddah Tower. I mean isn't the latter a copy of Burj Khalifa with a taller spire?
> 
> Second, Dubai back in 2013 if not even before, to be specific Emaar when they did take over the Dubai creek harbour, they said to the media on many occasions that they are concidering building a tower that will surpass the 1 Km mark there, for them to back down the following year once Jeddah decided to build their inspired version of Burj Khalifa.
> 
> Before you write make sure you know the history of things because this will only make you sound butthurt and "simple".
> 
> Now that being clarified, I beg you guys to stop this war! This new tower isn't related to jeddah's nor is comparable to it in anyway. Stop the negativity.


I was just joking. :cheers: But in truth, I'm not a big fan of this tower because of its design and function, but who knows it may turn out well once finished. But this "hybrid" thing is just too frivolous for me, but I still look forward to the construction. It should be interesting. 

And as I said before, the builders of this thing decided to forgo the building all together and built a spire all the way down to the ground. :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Dubai_Boy said:


> The ESB is shown in this one , still trying to figure out how to compare the three only (ESB, 1 WTC and the Tower) :nuts:
> 
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?compare=107747


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=107747,23,7788

you can just put the building IDs in the address bar.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I am an idiot ... I don't know how to post a HD pic of this link here but I tried my best with a screen shot!


----------



## Fluxit

^^

Awesome illustration.


----------



## The-Real-Link

The comparison boards shown a few posts up appear to be illustrating the size of each tower's respective plaza or public space. In other words it seems to be an effort by Calatrava's studio to point out how not just having a grand focal-point tower is the only important aspect but to highlight the sense of public space from afar to admire the vista the tower creates. The floorplans seem to show how much surrounding ground the plaza / environment take up around each respective landmark of the world. 

At the top of course, is The Tower, showcasing what seems to be the largest of nearly all public spaces by way of the base plate plaza design. Now I don't know if it's physiologically required in the sense that this tower is much taller and hence, needs a larger vantage point to view it from afar, or that Emaar is simply choosing to give The Tower the widest berth of space, but it's a neat idea. 

A great example would be that it's not just the Eifel tower by itself that's amazing, but that picture postcard everyone sees with the greenery and rectangular avenue area next to the tower. I think Calatrava is trying to convey the same point in that the plaza / public space matters as much as the ground-breaking tower built in the center.

But yes, presuming you are even able to walk up to The Tower (who knows due to security and such), I wouldn't deny that it'd be jaw-dropping!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Taner07 said:


> Can somebody please show the location of this tower on a map.


Here you go:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ To be more specific ... Just in case he wants the map location in Dubai 

PS: The-Real-Link I think you nailed the explanation of that board! thx


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ Thanks Gabriel! Also likewise, thanks to your map post for showing The Tower in the context of Dubai. Of course from some areas I had seen the Festival City tower, and while I did have a general idea from being there for a bit over a week last year, the actual location for The Tower compared to the original Downtown / BK area was still something I hadn't grasped. That's just a nice short drive away from SZR / BK, actually. Cool


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Scion said:


> "Not only did Dubai firmly put itself on the map, it even put the map on itself" :smug:


Indeed they Did, The ego and enginuity of Dubai is undistputed.


----------



## Mr.Boss

KSA and UAE will have the highest building in the world by 2020. 
Nice to see all the iconic structures are raising in our gulf countries. 
Doha also has many things to be revealed soon.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Gabriel900 said:


> Did we just figure out the name ... great thanks to Adam from the local forum
> 
> "*Burj Al Hayat*" Or translated to english "*Tower of Life*"
> 
> This tower is something else :drool: thinking of it, I won't be shocked if they decided to make this tower a mile high! crushing all competitions and future ones!


What makes you think it is not just an outdated design that was proposed for "the tower"? I mean, this screenshot was from a video about the tower and right after that part they talked about who won the competition.


----------



## Gabriel900

KillerZavatar said:


> What makes you think it is not just an outdated design that was proposed for "the tower"? I mean, this screenshot was from a video about the tower and right after that part they talked about who won the competition.


Bcz it wasn't ...  this was one competing design with THE TOWER, or a presentation related to it BUT for sure that is a very recent meeting that was done related to the Creek Harbour project. The thing I take from this presentation is that Emaar might and possibly did ask some specificity for competing architectural firms to provide, like height? name? of it, for them to come up with different results of which Emaar had to choose. If you look back at that video, it is very clear that all proposals were 1000m+ which means it was one of the major points in it. So when I see this screenshot with these numbers things start to add up in my head  Anyways time will tell but the height of this one will be one fat surprise. Emaar did this with Burj Khalifa when they defeated the Taipei 101 by 320m (which is 60% of the latter's height).


----------



## Whisky Peak

^^ That's exactly what I thought


----------



## Braudian88

Gabriel900 said:


> Did we just figure out the name ... great thanks to Adam from the local forum
> 
> "*Burj Al Hayat*" Or translated to english "*Tower of Life*"
> 
> This tower is something else :drool: thinking of it, I won't be shocked if they decided to make this tower a mile high! crushing all competitions and future ones!


Don't you remember when they were to make the Dubai City Tower of 2400 m?


----------



## Gabriel900

@DalianG.M. said:


> Don't you remember when they were to make the Dubai City Tower of 2400 m?


No one was making this one ... It is only a vision, for now


----------



## AP Design

Gabriel900 said:


> Emaar did this with Burj Khalifa when they defeated the Taipei 101 by 320m (which is 60% of the latter's height).


Which wasn't the wisest thing to do. Since the time it's been topped out they rendered themselves incapable for keeping up the pace and inspire an awe to the world at least once again. At that time, it would be the just same astonishing to make it 600+m, and much more inspiring yet - to announce another 650+m one the next year. 
But making it 60% taller was probably a few hundred % more expensive than making it 20% taller. For the given budget, they could break the record at least twice.


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ Hence why maybe they're "only" spending $1B this time around on a super tower . Not saying it's cheap but I'm sure compared to the costs of BK / 1WTC / ST etc., it's a comparative bargain. Though to be fair I don't know if that price is literally full cost or is simply the superstructure works. I thought BK's was similar. Of course the whole development is a huge cost but something they'll earn back over time and tourism.


----------



## AP Design

^^Gosh! For the love of money... Are you serious? The tower named "The Tower" is budgeted at $1B?


----------



## The-Real-Link

AP Design said:


> ^^Gosh! For the love of money... Are you serious? The tower named "The Tower" is budgeted at $1B?


I'd joke and say don't quote me on that but I swear it's buried somewhere in this thread that the tower wasn't (comparatively speaking) terribly expensive. But then some may argue you could do a taller tower for far less. I don't pretend to have the slightest clue about analysis for an entire structure's total cost and development other than stating speculation. 

Either way, I thought many traditional towers are more expensive than this.


----------



## KillerZavatar

It's a tower and not a skyscraper, it's bound to be cheaper than a building with hundrets of floors.


----------



## kolbex

quite interesting


----------



## Gabriel900

Why would Emaar build a new "building" when they already did it with Burj Khalifa and saw what actually people are after when it comes to it. Here's some points I would like to mention:

1) for the majority of tourists and residents, they *don't really care* if it's technically a tower or a building or whatever. It will be the tallest and dominate over all these terms.

2) it's waaaayyy different to be thought of as an equal to the Tokyo Skytree or any other traditional tower, and it's not a mast as well since it's not fully dependent on cables as a support, plus it has some properties of a building, yes a building, for gods sake this tower has more than 20 floors including a hotel! I know there is that 50 percent rule but does it really work here? We still don't know how much of it is really habitable plus it's really very thick at its core. To summarize *this structure is part tower, part mast and part building. Hate it or love it this one you can't put a label on it and I love it for that.*

3) Emaar did the wisest thing with this tower, they saw what people look after in Burj Khalifa and what is making the most money and they decided to go for only these and put them in a new tower. Burj Khalifa's, Armani hotel, observation deck & the restaurants/bars are what really people and tourists throw their money on. Not the residential or office sections of it. So they gathered all these into one tower and saved money by not bothering with what most of tourists and visitors won't care much for, ending up with a tower that has more than 20F (if not the double of that) including hotel, observation decks and tourist amenities.


----------



## GulfArabia




----------



## AP Design

Gabriel900 said:


> ...
> 3) Emaar did the wisest thing with this tower, they saw what people look after in Burj Khalifa and what is making the most money and they decided to go for only these and put them in a new tower. Burj Khalifa's, Armani hotel, observation deck & the restaurants/bars are what really people and tourists throw their money on...


It was quite a smart thing to do all that, but "lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno". I just can't forget how there was announced the immense and absolutely silly trident-shaped tower when BK was nearing its completion. It looked exactly like it was inspired by the avant-garde artworks of Piero Manzoni. Same thing we have to say about the arcs in the lobby of Armani hotel.


----------



## jain ladda

*Dubai Kicks Off Construction of World's Tallest Building—Again (1200m)*


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

It should be ready in 2020, but foundation works still have to start.
This schedule is tight. Very tight.

By now, they should already be tendering for the steelworks, the ropes, the cranes, etc.
Tight. Very tight.
Almost unrealistic...


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ whats tight, very tight is your time :lol: you know if u bothered going back couple of pages back you would see that foundation started already. 

Here you go:


----------



## GOL2007

These are trench cutters for slurry walls. They are probably lowering down the rebar cage for the first part of the slurry wall. This is not part of the foundations!


----------



## Gabriel900

GOL2007 said:


> These are trench cutters for slurry walls. They are probably lowering down the rebar cage for the first part of the slurry wall. This is not part of the foundations!


NOT according to the Ruler and the developer, they started working on foundations .. so I will take their words over yours.


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> NOT according to the Ruler and the developer, they started working on foundations .. so I will take their words over yours.


It looks like slurry walls indeed, though i'm not 100% sure of course. But the work on slurry walls doesn't mean they don't do pilling at the same time or even before.
I hope we'll get regular updates from now to clear up what's exactly going on right now.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

GOL2007 said:


> These are trench cutters for slurry walls. They are probably lowering down the rebar cage for the first part of the slurry wall. This is not part of the foundations!


This is 100% correct, and while we're at it: Having the title as "U/C" is a disgrace to SSC's information reliability standards.


----------



## Gabriel900

Very disappointed in the attitude of some members who are letting their personal dislike of this project cloud their common sense. Emaar was clear that they started piling and working on foundation, and since this tower is gonna end up the tallest some moderators thought it is very convenient to label it as U/C. 

Some other members double standards is even more frustrating, where they argued somewhere else that working on slurry walls or whatever they are called is part of foundation works but that changed here for some reason. Anyways I don't really care what the title of this thread says, if the "mod" who originally changed the title wanna bring it back to Ground Works its not a big deal no one will mind that.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
What are you talking about? This is not about liking or disliking the project, it is simply for a fact that we have no evidence of piling works being performed as of now. Who did ever say slurry walls were part of the foundation works? They are certainly not. We count them to ground works, yes, but ground works and foundation works are not the same thing.
And if that personal dislike thing was directed to me, I have to inform you I am really excited about this project and can't wait to see it being actually under construction.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ DS it is not directed to you ... It just happened to be posted after you. I deleted so many posts already of trolls just hating spamming on this one. Anyways until proven otherwise Emaar is piling right now, like what ZZ-II said, let's wait and see.


----------



## GOL2007

Gabriel900 said:


> Very disappointed in the attitude of some members who are letting their personal dislike of this project cloud their common sense.


My comment was purely based on the photo above and engineering facts. I neither like nor dislike this project, couldn't care less about this "tower". 

Btw, common sense would be not to trust the developer or the ruler... :tongue4:


----------



## AP Design

Please note everybody: they will absolutely have to build the underground infra, so the slurry walls are going to be needed here. According to the visuals and models of the guy-wired proposal, the entrance will be from the underground facilities. There should be an u/g hotel lobby, OD lobby and parking at least. But I expect much more.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

GOL2007 said:


> couldn't care less about this "tower".:


Then what are you doing on a skyscraper forum ?


----------



## Blizzy

AP Design said:


> Please note everybody: they will absolutely have to build the underground infra, so the slurry walls are going to be needed here. According to the visuals and models of the guy-wired proposal, the entrance will be from the underground facilities. There should be an u/g hotel lobby, OD lobby and parking at least. But I expect much more.


^^ Did I read this correctly? What hotel? Thought this will just be observation?


----------



## GulfArabia

AP Design said:


> Please note everybody: they will absolutely have to build the underground infra, so the slurry walls are going to be needed here. According to the visuals and models of the guy-wired proposal, the entrance will be from the underground facilities. There should be an u/g hotel lobby, OD lobby and parking at least. But I expect much more.


I'm waiting to see whats under there. Not enough renders still


----------



## Gabriel900

Blizzy said:


> ^^ Did I read this correctly? What hotel? Thought this will just be observation?


Yes the tower has a hotel alongside observation decks and other undisclosed uses as well.


----------



## AP Design

^^ I think there will also be a majlis for high-ranking officials. It would totally make sense.

Maybe they will also decide for "The World's Highest" collection: a nightclub, an office, a mosque, an aquarium, a BAse jumping pad etc.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Dubai_Boy said:


> Then what are you doing on a skyscraper forum ?


Good thing he put tower in scare quotes. I was starting to think it was actually a tower.


----------



## naki

Is there any earthcam like Jeddah Tower？


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

^^^
No. But keep an eye on this page. Emaar MIGHT add the tower soon  

https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/construction-updates/


----------



## DubaiM

To all the posts related to Emaar's intentions: I agree that Emaar made an observation tower in order to focus on the things that matter for people, but I also think that they went for this design, because a real building would look too similar in comparison with BK. Since we don't have the technology (yet), to build a 1000m tall building which isn't based on a Y-shaped design, Emaar would end up with a taller copy of Burj Khalifa. Consequently, they decided to build a hybrid tower to make it look different, innovate and interesting.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ :applause: I 100% agree but I never knew that we can't build that tall unless its a buttressed core??! So Nakheel Tower wasn't different no? when they started working on foundations, it was intended to be buttressed as well?


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

I agree with DubaiM. In addition to that, they have said from the beginning that they want something with same concept of the Eiffel Tower. But more glorious! and i think Dubai can do it! kay:


----------



## DubaiM

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ :applause: I 100% agree but I never knew that we can't build that tall unless its a buttressed core??! So Nakheel Tower wasn't different no? when they started working on foundations, it was intended to be buttressed as well?


Yes, but the tower would require a massive diameter and I guess that it wouldn't be a quite sustainable and efficient design. Due to the mass of the tower, it would end up expensive as well (ok to be fair, we don't know how expensive 'The Tower' is going to end up with Calatrava as the main architect  )I guess, in combination with Emaar's intention to focus on the tourist attractions, they finally chose the hybrid design.


----------



## defaultx25

wow!!!


----------



## edvonschleck

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> ^^^^
> You are right. These small details keep changing.


Small details? 

As it looks on the renderings, there will be huge amout of cables and the whole area around the tower will be characterized by them and their poles.

They should start thinking about it very quickly. 

Also i wonder how important those cables are for the stability of the building. Near my hometown, a 300m transmittermast dropped, when a cable was cut during a storm.

What will happen if someone put one ore more bombs to those poles or try to cut cables? Will it drop?


----------



## jhalsey

Surely this is a mast not a building?


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

edvonschleck said:


> Small details?
> 
> As it looks on the renderings, there will be huge amout of cables and the whole area around the tower will be characterized by them and their poles.
> 
> They should start thinking about it very quickly.


As i said. The Dubai fountain was released after the burj by 3 o 4 years, and now it is the largest fountain  

They may have some thing in their mind but they are not releasing it yet :dunno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

jhalsey said:


> Surely this is a mast not a building?


no, this is a tower, but not a freestanding structure.

building means, more than 50% of the height is inhabitable and mast means, no space whatsoever is inhabitable (except for maintanance of course)

This is a non standard, but there have been similar structures proposed before:
1, 2


----------



## Emarati2009

Emaar extended deadline for companies offers to implement the Tower to November 13


----------



## Fayez

Emarati2009 said:


> Emaar extended deadline for companies offers to implement the Tower to November 13


Source, please


----------



## moataz89

The source 

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/aswaq/realestate/2016/11/07/من-سيبني-أعلى-برج-بالعالم-في-خور-دبي؟.html


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

^^^ According to the article there is actually 2 contractors will work with each other!

-samsung and BESIX ( http://www.sixconstruct.com/Projets/By-region.aspx )

-ACC & another Lebanese company ( i think it is called united contractors ) 


If Samsung win the contract we might see the red cranes again  :lol:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

When the tenders are in, they will need some time to evaluate, attune details, and negotiate.
This will not take a few weeks, but in practice several months for such large project.
(A tender for such project is not one A4 sheet, but a thick book).

And after that, contracts are signed, and detail designs start.

So, it will take some time before things really start at site...


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

^^^ you are right. HOWEVER, i think the article is talking about the main contract. So while they are talking about the things you have mentioned, another company will be doing the ground works, actually as we saw preparation has already started


----------



## Ika Aliyeva

Ohh Guys you make me to get a new ticket to UEA)))


----------



## BinSuroor

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> If Samsung win the contract we might see the red cranes again  :lol:


I hope they don't explode:lol:


----------



## AP Design

BinSuroor said:


> I hope they don't explode:lol:


And let's hope they will be simple enough (like iStuff), so that even an ape can operate them same efficiently as a human.


----------



## AP Design

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> When the tenders are in, they will need some time to evaluate, attune details, and negotiate.
> This will not take a few weeks, but in practice several months for such large project.
> (A tender for such project is not one A4 sheet, but a thick book).
> 
> And after that, contracts are signed, and detail designs start.
> 
> So, it will take some time before things really start at site...


Good point! It makes me doubt the announced ETA. But I'm afraid JT is surely double-crossed before it even tops out (because of some major architectural mistakes that create a big-time hindrance).


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> ^^^ you are right. HOWEVER, i think the article is talking about the main contract. So while they are talking about the things you have mentioned, another company will be doing the ground works, actually as we saw preparation has already started


Maybe even the detail design was already contracted, and being made at the moment.
But also the detail design is a tremendous job on it's own.
As is the manufacturing of parts like the steelworks.

The overall schedule is extremely tight.
And thus exciting...


----------



## TOKYO_COP

There isn't webcam in the area as in the Jeddah Tower?


----------



## Emarati2009

TOKYO_COP said:


> There isn't webcam in the area as in the Jeddah Tower?


don't worry


----------



## Emarati2009

Emarati2009 said:


> Emaar extended deadline for companies offers to implement the Tower to November 13


Again they extended deadline to 27 Nov!


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Old news. We knew this from when it was approved.


----------



## AP Design

jefferycamp said:


> His Highness Mohammed bin Rashid describes the new tower's unique architectural masterpiece as equally great and glorious to Burj Khalifa tower and the famous "Eiffel" Tower and will rival them.


I wouldn't call it "unique" and a "masterpiece", because there are similar towers built long time ago, one of them is actually quite similar in its structure to the tower named The Tower:









Sydney Tower









Stratosphere Las Vegas









Calgary Tower









Sky Tower (Auckland)









Central Radio and TV Tower (Beijing)









KL Tower (Kuala Lumpur)









Tashkent Tower









Milad Tower (Tehran)









Fernsehturm Berlin









Tianjin Radio & TV Tower









Liberation Tower (Kuwait)

And by the way, Menara Alor Setar, Space Needle (Seattle) and Zhongyuan Tower are more architectural edifices:

























There are dozens of them around the world, actually. This image should give an idea that some of them are quite spacious on the top:









CN Tower decks structure (Toronto)


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ so I'm guessing all these have 50F+ including a hotel and a height of over 1000m, with characteristics that stretch from a mast to a tower and a building? Cz quite honestly these look like boring basic towers, nothing like the grandeur and uniqueness of this project.


----------



## Anonymous-scraperfan

you forgot Tokyo Sky tree which eventually will be moved to 3rd place of tallest structure in the world by The Tower in Dubai or 4th once kingdom tower is done


----------



## droneriot

AP Design said:


> I wouldn't call it "unique" and a "masterpiece", because there are similar towers built long time ago, one of them is actually quite similar in its structure to the tower named The Tower:


I also wouldn't call Burj Khalifa "unique" and a "masterpiece", because there is a similar tower built a long time ago, quite similar in its structure to Burj Khalifa:










[/sarcasm]

Cologne cathedral is also similar in structure to any generic German village church, Eiffel Tower is similar in structure to any 100m 19th century lattice tower, Empire State Building is similar in structure to any generic 25 storey 1920s art deco tower...


----------



## GulfArabia

These comparisons are off.. by alot lol


----------



## Peter Grifin

They are on, everything need to be compared.


----------



## AP Design

droneriot said:


> I also wouldn't call Burj Khalifa "unique" and a "masterpiece", because there is a similar tower built a long time ago, quite similar in its structure to Burj Khalifa:
> 
> [Here be a Ryugyong Hotel picture]
> 
> [/sarcasm]


You've just killed all arguments with the checkmate example. There is no contemporary building that can compare to Ryugyong Hotel. This tower is a sacred paragon and an embodiment of perfect architecture. It is the very definition of it in every sense. Showing this example, you can call any other contemporary building a piece of sh!t, not even looking at what is proposed to compare.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Peter Grifin said:


> They are on, everything need to be compared.


http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=74856997


----------



## goodybear

AP Design said:


> You've just killed all arguments with the checkmate example. There is no contemporary building that can compare to Ryugyong Hotel. This tower is a sacred paragon and an embodiment of perfect architecture. It is the very definition of it in every sense. Showing this example, you can call any other contemporary building a piece of sh!t, not even looking at what is proposed to compare.


Except that that building has been under construction for nearly 30 years, empty and abandoned inside with no opening of it in sight, and it stands in a country whose citizens are told what hairstyles they are allowed or not allowed to have.hno: Anyways lets get back on topic. When is this tower expected to start rising?


----------



## DubaiM

AP Design said:


> You've just killed all arguments with the checkmate example. There is no contemporary building that can compare to Ryugyong Hotel. This tower is a sacred paragon and an embodiment of perfect architecture. It is the very definition of it in every sense. Showing this example, you can call any other contemporary building a piece of sh!t, not even looking at what is proposed to compare.


Am I really the only one around here who thinks the Ryugyong Hotel looks like an ugly rocket drawing of a 7yo? I just can't see the beauty in it


----------



## Ridingle28

really nice


----------



## AP Design

Yes my dear fellows - *goodybear* and *DubaiM*: almost everything in that country is like that. But I'm lucky to possess a pretty darn good gift of being able to admit an excellent job, even if it was done by a communist-brainwashed preteen kid with a Down syndrome, who has just tried to offend me in every way he could. I would still be able to publicly say he's done a great job. DubaiM, your imagination is clearly biased by other's influence (Z.Hadid and/or other rebellious sculptors that have lost themselves in architecture).


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

Well that's quite contradicting ain't it


----------



## DubaiM

AP Design said:


> DubaiM, your imagination is clearly biased by other's influence (Z.Hadid and/or other rebellious sculptors that have lost themselves in architecture).


So what makes you think that just because I admire Zaha Hadid's work, I wouldn't tolerate any other architect? Maybe I'm not an architect (yet), as you apparently are, but I certainly know that architecture is not only about design and good looks. 
I find the Ryugyong Hotel horrible because of many reasons: 
- (the most superficial one) It's an ugly tower to look at
- It does not even closely respect its surroundings. The building rather stands out like a sore thumb with absolutely no context to the city.
- The tower has no use to the public and is not integrated in the urban context at ground level --> Functions as a show-off tower that is unreachable for a normal citizen
- The materials look tacky 
- The structure is not sustainable at all
- The building has a terrible history with construction stops lasting decades 
- Many structural issues were reported (No surprise if you take a look at the naked concrete shell before the tower was cladded)
- I still try to figure out how 105 floors fit in a 300m tall building :hmm:
- It's still empty and won't find a use anytime soon

Anyway lets stay on topic :cheers:


----------



## AP Design

DubaiM said:


> ...because I admire Zaha Hadid's work, I wouldn't tolerate any other architect...


You are being very precise here. And it applies to all admirers of any deconstructivist's œuvre. It's not possible to prove anything reasonable to a cult follower (like to an iphoner, or a bmwist). So I can't keep trying, although I could make serious remarks to your comments, esp. after a proposal to stay on topic :cheers:


----------



## DubaiM

AP Design said:


> You are being very precise here. And it applies to all admirers of any deconstructivist's œuvre. It's not possible to prove anything reasonable to a cult follower (like to an iphoner, or a bmwist). So I can't keep trying, although I could make serious remarks to your comments, esp. after a proposal to stay on topic :cheers:


Let me say it differently: I think Zaha Hadid is a great inspiration in terms of design.
I still don't get why I wouldn't like any other style of architecture? Deconstructivist architecture itself is by the way not my favourite style. For me, it's more important that architecture is thought through in terms of sustainability, liveability and integration in the urban context. [email protected] is a great example for a sustainable and liveable skyscraper that houses thousands of people(!).

To make the statement above a little more on topic: That's what is missing a lot in Dubai. Architects in Dubai focus too much on height rather than how the building affects the surroundings. I hope Calatrava has plans for a great plaza at the base of The Tower, because the plaza on the current renders would just be a huge frying pan.


----------



## AP Design

^^ I was trying to point out the level of such obsession. SkyVille @ Dawson looks to be a valid example of a sustainable ideas development, although not characteristic to her style.

I doubt the new development will depend on Calatrava very much. After the developer comes up with all the community features, Calatrava may be involved to introduce some decorations with strings or feathers. He can also come up with twisted or spiky things, but I really hope Emaar and sheikh Mohammed have some serious plans, to make it much more usable than previously presented on visuals and scale models.


----------



## DubaiM

AP Design said:


> ^^ I was trying to point out the level of such obsession. SkyVille @ Dawson looks to be a valid example of a sustainable ideas development, although not characteristic to her style.


No wonder, the building was designed by WOHA Architects  (they have a lot of great looking and sustainable projects. Take a look at them) As I said, I'm not obsessed with her, but she indeed is (or sadly was) a great architect of our time!  Her work is design-wise outstanding. The criteria that I mentioned earlier is something different. For those aspects, I like other architects like WOHA (sustainability), BIG (yep not all of their projects, but I think they have a very good understanding of integrating a building in its surroundings), COBE (a small but great office) and Jean Nouvel 
---
Yea I also heard that Calatrava is cooperating with a different engineering group (I forgot the name of it)


----------



## peperodriguez2710

Overall, it looks quite impressive, actually.
Don't know if this has been discussed before (there are lots of pages), but, there's some kind of special system they've designed for fighting against fire? I mean, it's such a big structure, and fires in skyscrapers are quite rare but difficult to combat, the fires in the Adress Hotel during new year celebrations come to my mind. 
Have they said something about emergencies and such?


----------



## AP Design

^^ Maybe there will be an aquatic tuned mass damper, which will also be able to provide the required amount of water. Otherwise, I don't think any pump system will cope in case of fire.


----------



## AP Design

germantower said:


> I think developing such prestige projects is interesting, because the developed technology to make these projects possible can be used on smaller buildings in various places around the world and maybe make skyscrapers and such cheaper, or create circumstances that taller towers are possible and feasible.


Like what, for example? FRC (fiber-reinforced concrete)? The new types of FRC (UHPC, or RPC) have a compressive strength of up to 29,000 psi, which is way too much for smaller buildings, because it actually means heights of over 7,500 m (sheer tower with no slabs, or tapering tower with slabs).


----------



## germantower

^^ I didnt know about that. So we already have technologies for towers over 7km + ?


----------



## AP Design

^^ That's a theoretical number for such type of concrete, and only when it's represented by a solid column. It means that every square inch of its section will bear over 13 t of load (at its base). But if the tower is tapered, it can be much higher (let's say, up to a dozen of kms - depending on the tapering amount).

All that is very theoretical though, because it's highly impractical to have any usable areas above 550m, and it's very expensive to build it. If we assume a 7,500 m tall project can ever be funded with a phantasmagoric amount (let's say, $100 billion) - how is it going to be used and where?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

germantower said:


> ^^ I didnt know about that. So we already have technologies for towers over 7km + ?


More like 3 km or so. 7 km would be the theoretical maximum, build more than that and the column would crumble under its own weight. With the appropriate safety margins to account for variable loads and concrete imperfections, the realistic height is effectively halved.

Additionally, such a tall concrete column would probably be able to carry itself, but I wonder how the ground underneath it would fare. It'd be like trying to balance a screw driver in a bowl of porridge; the tower would sink pretty deeply into the ground.


----------



## BinSuroor




----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Wait a minute!! Why does this tower look like it has floors all over it!!!?? Are we gonna get an actual building now


----------



## Urban Dave

noir-dresses said:


> Question regarding the build. Once they reach the height where the suspension cables will be do you think they will attach them immediately, or will they attach the suspension cables once the tower is roped out?
> 
> The reason I ask is will the tower be able to support itself with out the suspension cables right up to topping out? Now if they attach the cables at their height it will be difficult for the cranes to bring up because the cables could cause obstructions.


Also temporally cables can be used when tower height it's not completed, to secure lower sections of tower until final cables are installed.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Wait a minute!! Why does this tower look like it has floors all over it!!!?? Are we gonna get an actual building now


i would like to be optimistic but i don't think so  
This is just a render so i think it is not accurate. Just like jeddah tower render that has lights in the blocked edges  

BTW, i really like the grey color. The tower looks so luxurious 
EMAAR never let us down  :banana:


----------



## Whisky Peak

FUGRO COMPLETES GEOTECHNICAL INVESTIGATION FOR SIGNATURE TOWER IN DUBAI

Fugro has conducted an extensive geotechnical investigation campaign for the iconic new addition to Dubai’s skyline, ‘The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour.

Fugro was contracted by Emaar Properties for the geotechnical investigation. Because of the height and design of the structure, ground engineering is critical in the programme schedule and foundation design. “We deployed resources and expertise to meet a demanding design programme and to ensure the results of the site investigation were of the highest quality,” explained Peter Brooke, Fugro’s Business Delivery Manager.

The scope of works included over 4,800 metres of triple tube coring to depths of up to 200 metres and 225 in situ pressure meter tests. A full range of standard and specialist geotechnical laboratory testing was undertaken on the recovered core. To complete the campaign, Fugro carried out downhole P and S suspension logging.

This programme represents one of the most comprehensive geotechnical investigations undertaken in the region and the acquired information will be the base for the foundation and piling designs.

http://www.fugro.com/media-centre/n...al-investigation-for-signature-tower-in-dubai


----------



## Gabriel900

Whisky Peak said:


> The scope of works included over 4,800 metres of triple tube coring to depths of up to 200 metres and 225 in situ pressure meter tests.


200m?!? :nuts: is this an indicator of how deep the foundation will go or that's something totally different? Cz if so I'm really scared of how high this tower can end up being :nuts:


----------



## Whisky Peak

They always coring "a little" deeper than the foundation will be. Because they must be sure that the ground is firm / hard and also below is not a "soft layer". I know they reach ~140m for the Burj Khalifa (Source: http://www.geomarc.it/Poulos_&_Bunce_2008.pdf) and ~180m for the Jeddah Tower (Source: http://www.jeaconf.org/UploadedFile...ingdom Tower_Naeem Abdulhadi (March 2015).pdf)

Here the Jeddah Tower as an example:


----------



## sort

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Wait a minute!! Why does this tower look like it has floors all over it!!!?? Are we gonna get an actual building now


because the people who sell "designs" are very different than those who actually have to build them.


----------



## tim1807

DubaiM said:


> The nearby airport would not allow a 2km tower to be built there anyway


Is the airport really an issue here since this site is perpendicular to the runways. :?:


----------



## AP Design

Even a tower of BK size would be an issue at Dubai Creek Harbour. And it doesn't really matter if it's 1 or 2 km tall, when it's within 5 km airport proximity.

ESB wasn't even half of this height when it was hit by B-25 in 1945. And despite the incident, another close shave has happened the next year. Given the Dubai fogs density and frequency, anything can happen.


----------



## CarlitosPanz

Kyll.Ing. said:


> More like 3 km or so. 7 km would be the theoretical maximum, build more than that and the column would crumble under its own weight. With the appropriate safety margins to account for variable loads and concrete imperfections, the realistic height is effectively halved.
> 
> Additionally, such a tall concrete column would probably be able to carry itself, but I wonder how the ground underneath it would fare. It'd be like trying to balance a screw driver in a bowl of porridge; the tower would sink pretty deeply into the ground.


The main problem with high rising structures is nor the material neither the ground resistances, but the lateral loads, basically the wind ones.
At this moment, the high resistance materials are able to support several kilometers of its own wheight. In fact, you could build a solid tower with _old fashioned_ steel *25 kilometers high!*
The same way, the ground support can be as weak as you like, in theory you can extend the foundations as necessary to support the total load (note that the own weight of the foundation should be also supported).
The real problem is that the lateral forces produce three effects that the structure must solve:
- it works as a corbel, so it must be strong enough to bend vertically without breaking
- for the same reason, it must be able to transmit those loads to earth without knocking over
- as it bends, the vertical loads get out of the structure axis, and that produces a deviated flexion 
That's why the tapered and guyed designs are used for high rise structures, because they are more efficient against lateral forces.
The extreme examples are the extremely light structured guyed lattice masts, with the second, up to now, highest structure in world, Warsaw radio mast, 646.4 m (destroyed, oh surprise!, when they were changing the guy-wires).

IMO, this new tower, despite it could be inhabited, because of it's structural design can be considered as a guyed mast.


----------



## Gabriel900

AP Design said:


> Given the Dubai fogs density and frequency, anything can happen.


Given the frequency and density? Lol you make it sound like if it's London. And no it's not that bad. Second, you do know fog ain't clouds right? Fog generally forms very close to the ground at very low altitudes, and the building is not even in the runways path so I don't think it's an issue. This is basically nonsense.


----------



## AP Design

Gabriel900 said:


> Given the frequency and density? Lol you make it sound like if it's London. And no it's not that bad. Second, you do know fog ain't clouds right? Fog generally forms very close to the ground at very low altitudes, and the building is not even in the runways path so I don't think it's an issue. This is basically nonsense.


London did not make it to the list of remarkably foggy places. The impression you have originates from the depictions of London in fiction and artworks. The sulfuric "pea soup fogs" was a phenomenon forgotten long time ago.

And in order to be trumping about all the fogs/mists/clouds flavors, you need to find out about the crystal-less stratus clouds. Once you do, you will know what a real nonsense is.


----------



## AsankaD

1014m height and only 55 floors? :O


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

^^^ it has the "Eiffel tower" concept


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## DubaiM

Funny how they are so convinced about the height of 928m. It's so obvious that this tower is going to be taller than Jeddah Tower


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ no problem ... the whole plan is for them to stay convinced


----------



## DUBAI10000

The funny thing is that Jeddah Tower construction started years before the Tower Dubai, yet the construction is so slow the it'll probably never be the worlds tallest building! Hahaha


----------



## KillerZavatar

DUBAI10000 said:


> The funny thing is that Jeddah Tower construction started years before the Tower Dubai, yet the construction is so slow the it'll probably never be the worlds tallest building! Hahaha


it will be the tallest building, just not the tallest structure. :cheers: i love both projects and their are both impressive masterpieces that show what humanity is capable of in their own right


----------



## The-King

*Construction Update*

*2016/12/03*
plot outline now clearly visible, probably finished the perimeter wall and now digging or piling already :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

I hope Emaar will at least reveal that it will be higher than 1KM to increase the media expectations a bit


----------



## Gabriel900

YEEESSSSS!! I just can't wait! Dubai Skyline will have 2 megatalls and if we were lucky 4 soon (3 in close proximity)! Insane! :banana: They should create a whole new naming for this one thu :crazy: this one will be 'uuuuuge


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

мегамен 17;137270477 said:


> вот они арабы любят все высокое


?????


----------



## Whisky Peak

Some pics by Emaar
https://twitter.com/emaardubai/status/810431974670266368


----------



## Gabriel900

So many construction going on around this tower! Next 2 years the whole area will be buzzing with cranes :banana:


----------



## victor del rey

In most of the photos you can see machinery in the background even though they are different angles , it's amazing! Can't wait to get more and more frequent updates!


----------



## skyperu34

It will be amazing to see when it rises through heights...!


----------



## tukang_ngatain

Del---


----------



## Emarati2009

:applause:


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

This might turn out to be like Dubai downtown development all over again in scale and activity. Especially if they start up with the Meydan Project masterplan also.


----------



## Runninlikehell

^^ In the same way as it does the Burj Khalifa?


----------



## AlphaBetaGamma01

First they have the Burj Khalifa, and now this 1km+ building? It's insane to think that the two tallest buildings in the world (not counting the Jeddah Tower) will be so close to each other!


----------



## droneriot

There's a 700m tower planned in between them...


----------



## city of the future

Jeddah tower I still have my doubts they will ever finish it, we're starting to see problems already as its construction halts for some time. Time will tell


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

city of the future said:


> Jeddah tower I still have my doubts they will ever finish it, we're starting to see problems already as its construction halts for some time. Time will tell



I guess you have to check out the project now, it is going quite well nowadays


----------



## droneriot

The whole endeavour is still so shockingly unprofessional that it will remain doubtful whether it will eventually be completed. 

By the time it does, a proper building above a kilometer in height will be well underway in Dubai.


----------



## AP Design

^^ Correct. Even the time is not right for it.


----------



## Fayez

Any news about when will it rise above ground level?


----------



## Gabriel900

Very recent satellite pic: Notice the parameter of the tower is very clear now .. excavation and piling underway :cheers: notice as well the surrounding construction going on on the district, more than 10 towers are rising alongside this giant 



Julito-dubai said:


>


https://lv.eosda.com/?lat=25.19900&...b=Red,Green,Blue&id=S2A_tile_20161205_40RCN_0


----------



## droneriot

Not just construction - compared to the most recent Google Earth pic, about half of the lakes is gone.


----------



## Ryer

What are those solar panel looking things at the top next to the rectangular lake? Those are a recent addition. are they simply solar panels?


----------



## droneriot

It's a second temporary lake.


----------



## Emarati2009

1190m !

http://uae.argaam.com/article/articledetail/624255


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Let's go back to the origins of the news from albayan.ae

http://www.albayan.ae/economy/local-market/2017-01-03-1.2814706

Where they state the following:

"knowlegeable sources stated that the height of this tower to be higher than 1100m and that it could reach 1190m in height!"

Which we knew it is the case from the start, but 1190m is not definit as its a prediction made with no backing up from Emaar or any other sources, plus 1190? I am sure they will extend the height to crack the 1200m treshhold


----------



## Scion

Gabriel900 said:


> "knowlegeable sources stated that the height of this tower to be higher than 1100m and that it could reach 1190m in height!"
> 
> Which we knew it is the case from the start, but 1190m is not definit as its a prediction made with no backing up from Emaar or any other sources, plus 1190?


Their source is SSC :lol::lol: :



Scion said:


> I planted Nemiq's numbers and descriptions onto a render, as accurately as I humanly can... The guestimated height at the spire tip is about 1192 metres. (We need CULWULLA back!)
> 
> 
> TTDCH by Kwok Bobby, on Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900

Scion said:


> Their source is SSC :lol::lol: :


In fact if we apply the latest info we got that last floor will be on 1015m, where you mark it as mass damper, the height of the tower will rise to around *1250m* :nuts:


----------



## Abdelrahman

*Small question*

So, when will this project be completed??


----------



## goodybear

^^I think it should be completed in 2020 for the Dubai Expo. That or 2021 if there are delays. This should start rising pretty soon I'm so excited!


----------



## KillerZavatar

goodybear said:


> This should start rising pretty soon I'm so excited!


is underground work all done already?


----------



## Gabriel900

goodybear said:


> ^^I think it should be completed in 2020 for the Dubai Expo. That or 2021 if there are delays. This should start rising pretty soon I'm so excited!


Love your signature! 

Tell us more


----------



## misterdz

Amazing !


----------



## droneriot

Height speculation again? Well it's designed to be as tall as possible in Dubai's soil and climate conditions, and since Nakheel Tower - as a fully usable building without support wires - was considered possible enough to start construction, The Tower should comfortably exceed the planned height of that.

On a different subject, I don't think this tower is bad news for Burj Khalifa as a tourist magnet, and not only because one is a building and the other just a tower. I'm thinking it can't be bad news because look at what a defining icon for New York City the Chrysler Building still is despite being beaten in height just a year later and several times since then. Burj Khalifa is an icon of the city, one that lives and breathes Dubai.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
besides that this tower will be a viewpoint from the observation deck of Burj Khalifa and back. Gives even more reason to visit either Tower


----------



## patpap1990

Looks good!
I hope this building is the greatest 2020.


----------



## mohammed ghani

Old but Gold ! 

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Anyone know what the area under the cables is going to be? A plaza/park, or maybe another mall? Seems like it's a pretty large space. It's going to be a long walk from the street to the front door.


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> CTBUH only posts officially verified information, and "at least a hundred meters taller than Burj Khalifa" is I believe the only official statement Emaar ever made on the height. That's it's going to be far higher than that is just something we all know inofficially (but still obviously know.)


Emaar NEVER said anything about height!! This "100 meters taller than Burj khalifa" is an assumption thrown by CNN that spread like wildfire to the rest of the dumb media. It was never official and Emaar still refuses to give an answer to height question!! hno: 

The ONLY official statement made by Emaar is, this tower will be TALLEST again once finished! Not only Emaar gave this statement but his highness as well!! So it kills me when people still stuck to what dumb and lazy media states over developers and rulers!

Add to that the fact that the latest news we got from albayan.ae which is a local media of this tower being 1100m+ is a trillion times more reliable than CNN's.


----------



## moataz89

Enjoy the view from the new promenade in Dubai creek harbor 


moataz89 said:


> source:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO_-tJeBQLy/?taken-at=1020867533


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ they already finished the waterfront promenade!!! Well that's commitment


----------



## Fayez

So why did the chairman of Emaar say only a notch higher than Burj Khalifa?? 1100+ meters or more is 300 meters higher and I hope if this is right!! Can somebody explain it or it would be better to change it back to 928+ not to make this confusion because it should be official to change the height in the topic not based on expectations


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ for the quadrillion times

http://www.albayan.ae/economy/local-market/2017-01-03-1.2814706

Any further baseless conversation in the matter will be deleted! Emaar said a notch at first then they did say alongside his highness that in 2020 it will be the TALLEST!


----------



## Fayez

Well, the first sentence in that newspaper article is saying that _*some sources*_ are _*expecting*_ it to surpass 1100 meters. What is official here?

But, I hope it is right because 1100m+ is magnificent


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ 
Knowledgable sources**

Plus Emaar will never reveal its height till the end of construction its just like burj khalifa, they will win over the competition by a huge margin.

And we have an insider in the forum who saw the masterplan and gave us 2 new info:

1) last floor will be the 55th

2) last floor (before spire) will be at 1015m! 

Plus the RULER himself said it will be the tallest in the world and Dubai doesn't accept to be second in anything! Unless you think he isn't sincere! 

This subject is very ridiculous at this point!


----------



## Gabriel900

The mesmerising view of the new Dubai Creek Harbour :drool:









https://www.instagram.com/elyas87/


----------



## ILOVEDUBAI

^^My gosh the skyline has grown since 2013/2014


----------



## Munwon

This tower reminds me of the Ivory Tower in "The Never Ending Story"


----------



## droneriot

ILOVEDUBAI said:


> ^^My gosh the skyline has grown since 2013/2014


Wait a few years till the new Downtown towers are done, it'll just be Burj Khalifa's top poking out then instead of the whole silhouette.


----------



## Ardant

OMG 
the skyline looks amazing


----------



## kenersej

Interesting project.


----------



## RandomDude01

I like how there are two worlds tallest buildings being completed in such a short time span.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
one tallest building and one tallest tower.

and i wouldn't hold my breath just yet. There is a lot that can still go wrong on either one of those towers.

PS: i learnd not getting too excited the hard way a few years ago with Al Burj / Nakheel Tower


----------



## Bligh

Gabriel900 said:


> ...Dubai doesn't accept to be second in anything!


...Apart from some human rights.


On a different note I'm really looking forward to some big updates on this! It'll be like the UAE's Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Gabriel900

I just cant get enough of the view this tower will have :drool: FYI this picture showcase the shadows of 13 supertalls! 13!









https://www.instagram.com/libyanomad/


----------



## Gabriel900

Aaaannnnd Emaar did launch today a new triplets of towers in downtown Dubai! What is very remarkable in all renders is THIS tower in the background (scroll right if the picture is very wide for your screen) and what I talked about days ago about it having a huge increase in height, especially in the "bulb" area is now very noticeable in the following new renders! Check how stretched out vertically it is compared to the previous renders  May I dare say it is almost 50% usable floors of it now ...


----------



## moataz89

source:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BPFZTsBjYJy/?taken-at=1020867533


----------



## GulfArabia

I really hope that the tiles in the fountain around the tower is not so blue, makes it look kind of tacky, it should be dark and colorless... that lake next to dubai mall is so ugly during the day


----------



## 00Zy99

I think that they were just trying to imitate water.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

They added 1 more metro station compared to old masterplans


----------



## Sani Ramic

I like the design, altough i doubt that it will stay like this one, but overall it's one of the best projects so far. Do you think the shown underground vehicle part will be underground for sure or the plaza will be on +1?


----------



## moataz89

Nice to see both videos for the view from DCH and the sales center :



moataz89 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYe4IKaJaN8nice video to share the view to the downtown from DCH
> 
> And a nice video tour in the sales office for DCH https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXB5Q9pYXpw


----------



## germantower

Sani Ramic said:


> I like the design, altough i doubt that it will stay like this one, but overall it's one of the best projects so far. Do you think the shown underground vehicle part will be underground for sure or the plaza will be on +1?


How do you think the design could change?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks Gabriel for taking the time and effort to show us so many close-ups! As was said, the fact they've redesigned the plaza once to have a lot of water features and pedestrian walking is fantastic, and roads near the tower are buried. 

The mall photos also remind me really of two large but split Dubai Malls. Any chance those are the same building or merged underground?

Edit, nabbed the photos and did some ruler sizing in Photoshop. Got about 700 feet to the start of the cable supports, then took that ratio of height to another photograph to extrapolate the rest of the tower. Each measurement carried over but once I got to 4,200 feet it was significantly over the top of the tower (slightly outside the image). Thus final height I'd estimate at 3,800 feet or 1,169m which is right on target for our estimates anyway. It'd put the observation decks at par with the top of Burj Khalifa.

...But then who is to say that sales and scale models are built entirely accurate  ^_~.

As Gabriel said, I'm sure we'll see some mind-blowing numbers here, hopefully. To be honest, passing 4,000 feet would kind of scare me a bit though even if that does happen. I couldn't imagine any succession on the order of Taipei 101 to BK again. At least comparing JT and The Tower, but from BK to The Tower they are clearing going to do that.


----------



## Whisky Peak

".....to engage the Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava to go even higher. The foundations of his tower, which will measure *1,200 meters*, have just been laid...."

https://international.la-croix.com/news/dubais-art-fever/4429

Only an indication without source  but nice to read!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ well its so obvious now that this one will be taller than 1200m, its just a matter of years before we know the real height which might shock the world


----------



## ILOVEDUBAI

Anyone able to go near the site and take some photos of the progress?, Im kind of hyped


----------



## victor del rey

It'd be nice if we had more photos from at the top...


----------



## GulfArabia

Google maps needs to update its satellite images


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

ILOVEDUBAI said:


> Anyone able to go near the site and take some photos of the progress?, Im kind of hyped



Please check post #1390 by GABRIEL . Although now there is not a lot to see 
just ground works which i think will take little bit for this GIANT!


----------



## Scion

Views from the Creek Harbour




























photos from iarjunphotography on instagram


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

THAT VIEW WITH THESE WAVES :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Emarati2009

Emaar awarded contract for the construction of the Tower to '' Dutco Balfour Beatty LLC '' 
http://uae.argaam.com/article/articledetail/626146


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## BinSuroor

Google earth is updated


----------



## Redzio

^^ You can actually see and measure that circle thing


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


It's a masterpiece! I just cant wait for this to be built.

I love the space under the tower. Wth the fountains and shade from the cables it shouldn't be so hot.


----------



## jagea

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## no_gods

What about the buildings next to this giant ? 

Are we going to have supertalls & megatalls in this area ? :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ maybe not supertalls, but quite some density with very tall residential blocks it looks like



Whisky Peak said:


>


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

That looks like a massive new city. Who's going to buy all that property? Is the rest of Dubai already full to capacity?


----------



## BinSuroor

Build it and they will come
This is how it works in Dubai :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

no_gods said:


> What about the buildings next to this giant ?
> 
> Are we going to have supertalls & megatalls in this area ? :cheers:


Of course, the towers in close proximity could surpass the 500m+ mark, there is already a twin supertalls brewing for the Island district soon to be revealed by Emaar! Dubai breathes supertalls


----------



## muflih

why the tower so slim....what the building use for?


----------



## patpap1990

So I have to be back in Dubai 2020


----------



## GulfArabia

muflih said:


> why the tower so slim....what the building use for?


Landmark.


----------



## BinSuroor

More detailed render


----------



## moataz89




----------



## Gabriel900

muflih said:


> why the tower so slim....what the building use for?


A hotel and many observation decks


----------



## Daniel2011

I can't believe that it will be ready on time. Such an unusual supertall unlikely will complete in three years, considering the experience of Burj Khalifa construction. hno:


----------



## Sani Ramic

Daniel2011 said:


> I can't believe that it will be ready on time. Such an unusual supertall unlikely will complete in three years, considering the experience of Burj Khalifa construction. hno:


I can tell you that after they finish the foundation works and first 10 floors, the speed will increase fast, because of the shape of this building you can use the same self-climbing formwork for all the way up until they reach the part which gets wider.

With this shape and that kind of formwork they are able to cast 2 floors at the same time - 2 floors walls and columns, first floorplate, second floorplate - than again 2 floors walls and columns etc.

We will see one floor per 2 1/2 days - that's my opinion and also my hope - and i'm working as a construction foreman since 2007.


----------



## DubaiM

Daniel2011 said:


> I can't believe that it will be ready on time. Such an unusual supertall unlikely will complete in three years, considering the experience of Burj Khalifa construction. hno:


Why? Were there problems during the construction of Burj Khalifa? Yes there were, but it had nothing to do with the tower itself. The issues were external ones like financial problems in 2009 during the crisis and the cladding company that went bankrupt.


----------



## germantower

^^ One issue that the Burj Khalifa had was that during daytime pouring concrete was impossible. Even after sunset, they still had to add ice to the conrete mix to be able to pour which delayed construction. The same will apply here.


----------



## The-Real-Link

That is true, but even figure if they're able to pour say, 4 meters or a floor at a time:
--365 Days a year.
----Minus 52 days for a day off per week.
----Minus the other 13 days for Holidays / etc. (probably conservative)
=300 days of work time
At a 3 day cycle per formwork rise, that's an estimated 100 jumps at 4 meters a jump so 400 meters per year.

Two years straight would bring us to about 800 meters mid-2019 by the time they are working on the steel section of the tower probably. So while finishing this by mid-2020 seems honestly very close, it's doable I think. Depends on if they achieve a 3 day cycle and how many days off (if any) are taken. Also to a lesser extent depends on how much concreting needs to be done for the superstructure. 

No sources, just my observations and guesses.


----------



## noir-dresses

As far as completing the tower by Expo who says it has to be totally finished? I'm sure they will be happy with just the exterior being complete, and the interior can wait.


----------



## droneriot

Sani Ramic said:


> I can tell you that after they finish the foundation works and first 10 floors, the speed will increase fast, because of the shape of this building you can use the same self-climbing formwork for all the way up until they reach the part which gets wider.
> 
> With this shape and that kind of formwork they are able to cast 2 floors at the same time - 2 floors walls and columns, first floorplate, second floorplate - than again 2 floors walls and columns etc.
> 
> We will see one floor per 2 1/2 days - that's my opinion and also my hope - and i'm working as a construction foreman since 2007.


There are no floors until it gets wider.


----------



## Sani Ramic

droneriot said:


> There are no floors until it gets wider.


I won't be too sure for that


----------



## germantower

^^ Good point, I furthermore find the round plot around the tower a very stupid idea. It´s pedestrian unfriendly in every way possible and doesn´t look modern at all. It actually looks very dated. The only thing about this development that is striking is the towers height, and height of usable floors. The rest of it is pretty much nothing exciting and medicore.


----------



## Gabriel900

Again ... anything other than the tower is a PLACEHOLDER!


----------



## DubaiM

SMCYB said:


> I "love" the juxtaposition of the ultra-modern tower surrounded by the low-cost mid-century eastern block apartment buildings.





germantower said:


> ^^ Good point, I furthermore find the round plot around the tower a very stupid idea. It´s pedestrian unfriendly in every way possible and doesn´t look modern at all. It actually looks very dated. The only thing about this development that is striking is the towers height, and height of usable floors. The rest of it is pretty much nothing exciting and medicore.


Everything you see there except for the tower itself is not even close to final. These buildings are just there to simulate an urban environment and are not a representation of the design they're going for. So no worries, we'll see more detailed and more beautiful renders/models someday  

The layout is not completely circular either since the streets extend to a road system underneath the public space. Technically, just the park is circular and even this one is not final. Be patient and we'll see how the landscape design develops in the coming moths or years


----------



## ballom

I've just go a though.

When the tower will be completed, how the hell they are going to remove the crane(s) on the top? :bash:

Because with the shape of the top, seem it's not gonna be possible to do the same trick than with Jeddah tower


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

mafd12 said:


> When I see those models I think how would be live in those houses of three floors in front of the world's tallest structure?





Daireon said:


> I don't like the surroundings...



These are just PLACEHOLDERS. The full project yet to be announced


----------



## germantower

ballom said:


> I've just go a though.
> 
> When the tower will be completed, how the hell they are going to remove the crane(s) on the top? :bash:
> 
> Because with the shape of the top, seem it's not gonna be possible to do the same trick than with Jeddah tower


Piece by piece with a helicopter propably.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Could always secure the crane to the side of the building like with other skyscrapers maybe...


----------



## Kingdom Tower

What is the final high of the projekt?


----------



## ZZ-II

Kingdom Tower said:


> What is the final high of the projekt?


the final height is a secret yet. But as the title says it probably will be 1100m or more.


----------



## Nahemah

whats the progress?
whats going on on the construction site?


----------



## FreeMarkets

DFDalton said:


> Useless (Dubai already has the world's highest observation deck at Burj Khalifa) and impractical, but also very beautiful - as long as the cables will truly be built to scale as shown in the model. Obviously, Dubai does not want to lose the "World's tallest man-made structure" title to Jeddah. So maybe in that sense it isn't entirely useless.
> 
> It could probably be made much taller too. Wouldn't it be something if it became the world's first mile-tall structure? (Though I'm guessing that doesn't mean much in countries using the metric system.)


The Shanghai Tower's observation deck (at 561m) surpassed the Burj Khalifa's (555m) a couple of months ago. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observation_deck#Timeline_of_world.27s_highest_observation_decks

It's more about having "landmark-views" for the around 100 residential towers around "The Tower". Otherwise they could not charge a premium. Building a tower rather than a skyscraper saves money - and makes a better business case for Emaar.


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Fayez

Did they finish digging? Did they start pilling?


----------



## ZZ-II

Pilling should be well underway since a quite time if not almost ready. Not sure how old the pic is.


----------



## Gabriel900

Piling is almost done ... get ready guys


----------



## 00Zy99

We've got piles of piles.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Gabriel900 said:


> get ready guys


 Will it go vertical soon then?
Do you have info from inside of the project?


----------



## Kernowkid66

PKlover said:


> Dubai going forward and forward....


You mean upwards and upwards!


----------



## lFurqanl

:colbert: Who said this tower is going to be 1100m+ Like not even 1 single site said it was going to be more than 1000m... Don't get your hopes up and the way the Jeddah tower is designed would allow the Kingdom Holding company to extend their spire even up to another 200 or so meters. Originally the Burj Khalifa, it was designed to only be 510 meters or so but the the design of the building allowed to be be much taller than anticipated. Also the Jeddah tower is not stacked like the Burj Khalifa but is more circular in design which allows to Jeddah tower to push even taller without dealing with intense winds.:cripes:


----------



## Ingenioren

FreeMarkets said:


> The Shanghai Tower's observation deck (at 561m) surpassed the Burj Khalifa's (555m) a couple of months ago.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observation_deck#Timeline_of_world.27s_highest_observation_decks


Mecca clock tower page claims it has an ob at 558m aswell.


----------



## goodybear

lFurqanl said:


> :colbert: Who said this tower is going to be 1100m+ Like not even 1 single site said it was going to be more than 1000m... Don't get your hopes up and the way the Jeddah tower is designed would allow the Kingdom Holding company to extend their spire even up to another 200 or so meters. Originally the Burj Khalifa, it was designed to only be 510 meters or so but the the design of the building allowed to be be much taller than anticipated. Also the Jeddah tower is not stacked like the Burj Khalifa but is more circular in design which allows to Jeddah tower to push even taller without dealing with intense winds.:cripes:


Two things I have to say about that. 1. Jeddah towers top part of the spire is metal, which means it could be extended but it would totally ruin the design of the angled sides of the tower. Also, wind loads at such a height are so great I doubt the spire could be increased by very much. Furthermore, Burj Khalifa's height increase was easier due to the straight setbacks the tower had, not the angled sides. 2. A few sites and diagrams have acknowledged this tower has a top floor of 1014m height (although I'm not sure if this figure is correct) which means the tower will be taller than 1000 meters. Also, I do not see the point of Dubai building a tower taller than the Burj Khalifa without it beating Jeddah Tower. The construction on Jeddah Tower has been slow lately so even if it will be smaller than Jeddah Tower, the Tower at Dubai Creek Harbor will most likely surpass Jeddah Tower at least temporarily due to the difference in construction speeds.


----------



## Gabriel900

lFurqanl said:


> :colbert: Who said this tower is going to be 1100m+ Like not even 1 single site said it was going to be more than 1000m... Don't get your hopes up and the way the Jeddah tower is designed would allow the Kingdom Holding company to extend their spire even up to another 200 or so meters. Originally the Burj Khalifa, it was designed to only be 510 meters or so but the the design of the building allowed to be be much taller than anticipated. Also the Jeddah tower is not stacked like the Burj Khalifa but is more circular in design which allows to Jeddah tower to push even taller without dealing with intense winds.:cripes:


Okay I am soooooooooo tired of this bullsh*t ... A local news site said internal sources told them it will be higher than 1100m that is first.

Second are you calling H.H. Sheikh Mohammad bin Rahed Al Maktoum a *LIAR*? Because he said himself this tower once done will be the TALLEST in the world in 2020. Emaar confirmed his statement that this tower will be the TALLEST in the world in 2020. So what about you stop trolling. thank you.


----------



## lFurqanl

goodybear said:


> Burj Khalifa's height was increased during the planning stage, not while the building was already under construction.


I agree with everything you said except this part. The Burj Khalifa was already under construction even before the final height was agreed upon..

Here's the documentary.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mt8SifFqZQ


----------



## lFurqanl

Gabriel900 said:


> Okay I am soooooooooo tired of this bullsh*t ... A local news site said internal sources told them it will be higher than 1100m that is first.
> 
> Second are you calling H.H. Sheikh Mohammad bin Rahed Al Maktoum a *LIAR*? Because he said himself this tower once done will be the TALLEST in the world in 2020. Emaar confirmed his statement that this tower will be the TALLEST in the world in 2020. So what about you stop trolling. thank you.


:cripes: Lol I'am not trolling if you read what I said you might have understood what I meant by the height extension and nothing is confirmed. Both the Jeddah and "The Tower" say they will be the tallest one so roll your dice and take your bet. Also There is a reason why the Kingdom Holding company wants the tallest building to increase jobs and to attract foreigners to Saudi Arabia and especially in the city of Jeddah. By letting the tower beat the Jeddah tower would completely destroy Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Al Saud Plans to transform Jeddah and to attract foreigners. So yeah. :smug:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ then maybe before you post, make sure it what you write make sense. The tower might top out in 2020 and when HIS HIGHNESS revealed it will be tallest, it was when Jeddah Tower was still expected to finish in 2020.

So to summarize for you, Dubai knows how to play this game, they did it before with burj khalifa, so I won't role my dice but I will assume just like you did in your post above the opposite of what you said, this one won't only be taller but will be taller with a huge difference.


----------



## lFurqanl

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ then maybe before you post, make sure it what you write make sense. The tower might top out in 2020 and when HIS HIGHNESS revealed it will be tallest, it was when Jeddah Tower was still expected to finish in 2020.
> 
> So to summarize for you, Dubai knows how to play this game, they did it before with burj khalifa, so I won't role my dice but I will assume just like you did in your post above the opposite of what you said, this one won't only be taller but will be taller with a huge difference.


We will see. We have to pull up our pants for this one.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Good for you ...

Anyways next week I should be heading back to the site ... hopefully this time will try to get close up pics of the construction ... I am so excited for this one to start going vertical :banana:


----------



## lFurqanl

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Good for you ...
> 
> Anyways next week I should be heading back to the site ... hopefully this time will try to get close up pics of the construction ... I am so excited for this one to start going vertical :banana:


We are all exited because this project is unlike any other supertall we have ever seen.


----------



## AP Design

Mohamed Alabbar said it will be 100m taller than BK. Which is still going to be the tallest in 2020. Plus, the latest scale model that we see on the previous pages confirms it's projected to be around 930+m.


----------



## The-Real-Link

That may be true, AP, but wasn't 705 meters for the Burj the confirmed height by people in the know for the longest time too (I thought that was the only figure even remotely hinted at by press releases by Emaar)? 

I'm with Gab on this one. No way they're going to build something between 829 and 1,000 or whatever JT ends up being. That'd just be silly. 170m or so isn't too gargantuan a height to overcome on it's own especially looking at how the Burj exceeded Taipei 101 by over 300 meters at the time. It's tallest or bust. Dubai wants to win, badly, and has the drive to make it happen.


----------



## Gabriel900

AP Design said:


> Mohamed Alabbar said it will be 100m taller than BK. Which is still going to be the tallest in 2020. Plus, the latest scale model that we see on the previous pages confirms it's projected to be around 930+m.


Please link me to when he himself said that then? bcz you are only believing a baseless rumor started by CNN. I know people in Emaar and they themselves never heard him say it 

So unless you can prove it with an interview or something because his highness for the trillion time for all thickheads out there and Emaar said it will be tallest in 2020 when Jeddah tower was still supposed to finish then.

So unless you are suggesting that you will believe the dumbest media outlet out there over his highness and the developer? 

And don't make me start on you baseless claim on the latest model .. you don't know half of it, plus we has an insider who tipped us that LAST FLOOR (before spire) will be on 1015m

Oh wait No we shall not believe them you are right if CNN gods spoke then they are right! :lol:

It is amazing, some local media now said this one will be higher than 1100 and we have insiders who tipped us of the last floor being on 1015, plus the RULER of dubai said it will be tallest BECAUSE DUBAI WONT ACCEPT ANYTHING ELSE and EMAAR said the same but NOOOOOOO who cares about all these rejects when CNN says one thing 2 years ago, we shall believe CNN :stupid:


----------



## Emarati2009

AP Design said:


> Mohamed Alabbar said it will be 100m taller than BK. Which is still going to be the tallest in 2020. Plus, the latest scale model that we see on the previous pages confirms it's projected to be around 930+m.


*Mohammad bin Rashed* said it will be the tallest in the world :cheers:


----------



## Tom_Green

Can`t they build it on Palm Jumeirah or close to SZR. Right now there is nothing there. It will take ages before the area will be interesting to visit. 


So i have to walk through an entire district under construction like i did it with BK hno:
But i am a skyscraper nerd so i will do it again :lol:


----------



## lFurqanl

Emarati2009 said:


> *Mohammad bin Rashed* said it will be the tallest in the world :cheers:


Where? and When did he say that?


----------



## BinSuroor

^^There you go









https://twitter.com/hhshkmohd/status/785532452307697664


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Binsuroor thank you ... hopefully they believe his highness ... some give CNN more credibility than him hno:

Edit: there is another post for him that day where he said something like "Dubai won't settle for anything but first place" ... but what does he know .. some here claim they know better :lol::bash:


----------



## DubaiM

AP Design said:


> Mohamed Alabbar said it will be 100m taller than BK.


God is it so hard to understand? The tower will be *at least* 100m taller than BK, not exactly 929m! The term ''at least'' means that the tower could be 931m, 1000m, 1200m or 1600m tall. Doesn't matter!
Oh and btw don't trust every source. His Highness is for sure the one person to know the height best and not some random CNN journalist who can't get his facts straight.


----------



## 00Zy99

Of course, it can be said that that statement was made without full knowledge of the height of JK. And we don't know how much higher it was implied to be. Finally, while the prince may have inside knowledge, he also has reason to brag. I always try to be skeptical of EVERY source and never take anything blindly.


----------



## lFurqanl

I don't know if anyone has posted these pictures before but ill post them again anyways.

Looks Amazing Can't wait for new pics. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## goodybear

Just a question: Is only The Tower meant to be completed by 2020 in time for the Expo, or the whole Dubai Creek Harbor district including the skyscrapers that surround the tower in the model? Also is "The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbor" the final name of this structure or will it be renamed once completed?


----------



## lFurqanl

I seriously don't think its going to be that tall like how are cables supposed to hold this 1k+tall stick and the construction of his tower is going to be very weird. The cables will be attached near the end of this project so what is going to hold and keep the core stable at this height? Literally this building is going to look like an space elevator during its construction phase. :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900

lFurqanl said:


> I seriously don't think its going to be that tall like how are cables supposed to hold this 1k+tall stick and the construction of his tower is going to be very weird. The cables will be attached near the end of this project so what is going to hold and keep the core stable at this height? Literally this building is going to look like an space elevator during its construction phase. :lol:


^^ They normally use magic to do so ... it involves blue fairies cyclopes and some good witches. I heard thu this time they will use dragons in construction!


----------



## lFurqanl

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ They normally use magic to do so ... it involves blue fairies cyclopes and some good witches. I heard thu this time they will use dragons in construction!


^^ Savage. :lol:


----------



## lFurqanl




----------



## ballom

lFurqanl said:


> ^^ Dubai doesn't care about efficiency? :hm:


The middle east in general doesn't care much about skyscraper efficiency, not like they have ton of free space in the desert anyway.
It's more about style and luxury than building them to save space 

But this tower got the cake, while burj khalifa is way more efficient 


Just look at chineses or western skyscrapers, they have a better ratio usable space/heigh.


----------



## BinSuroor

This video shows how would Dubai look like in 2050 and they included The Tower in the future skyline 






I doubt that Dubai will have only 2 tallest building/Tower by then


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ If this was made for any other city I would be like yeah right ... that's science fiction but for Dubai this is def an understatement for how will the city look in 2050! 

As you said no way Dubai will only go for 2 megatalls ... I gotta say the part where it shows SZR is really cool and how far Dubai is already on that track .. great one.

Anw if I am not mistaken this vid is taken from the World Government Summit 2017 that started today ... I am pretty excited to see what the Crown Prince will launch during this event ... he said he will be launching a new future project for Dubai


----------



## Taner07

This will be an icon for the region, can't wait !

Hope it starts rising soon.


----------



## ballom

BinSuroor said:


> This video shows how would Dubai look like in 2050 and they included The Tower in the future skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that Dubai will have only 2 tallest building/Tower by then


How dubai will be by 2050





 :cheers:



Seriously , i also doubt dubai will not build at least 3th megatall by 2050

After don't forget there is alway a difference between project and reality...rip Pentominium


----------



## Fayez

This one and Jeddah tower need patience while being patient is so difficult for projects like these


----------



## Gabriel900

ballom said:


> After don't forget there is alway a difference between project and reality...rip Pentominium


RIP? The tower is on hold due to restart any day  ... anyways this is not the thread to talk about this.


----------



## goschio

Is this telecommunication tower?


----------



## Gabriel900

goschio said:


> Is this telecommunication tower?


This question has been asked so many times ... no its a hotel and recreational/touristic (observation decks, restau, sky gardens, bars) tower!


----------



## Tom_Green

The approach to Dubai and the view from that thing on the airport will be amazing :cheers:


----------



## Julito-dubai

Tom_Green said:


> The approach to Dubai and the view from that thing on the airport will be amazing :cheers:


This is what is worrying me a bit. It is pretty close to the flight paths of dxb


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Emaar market this tower in one of their videos that it will be very close to the flight paths in a good way :lol: 

One question and I know this might sound utterly insane but is it possible that in the long run, like in the far future, DXB won't be used for commercial flights anymore and all flights will be diverted to Maktoum airport?


----------



## Gabriel900

Newest render from Emaar :drool: Look at how FAT it looks now ... looks to me floors are even extended further downwards :drool:
And can we talk about how the highest cables will be hang from between 900m and 1000m :drool: Dubai is no doubt the modern day Atlantis 









emaar.com


----------



## Julito-dubai

Seems to have floors from bottom to top


----------



## keber

lFurqanl said:


> I seriously don't think its going to be that tall like how are cables supposed to hold this 1k+tall stick and the construction of his tower is going to be very weird. The cables will be attached near the end of this project so what is going to hold and keep the core stable at this height?


Cables will have to be attached pretty soon during construction phase or else some serious storm could overtop half constructed tower.


----------



## GulfArabia

Gabriel900 said:


> Newest render from Emaar :drool: Look at how FAT it looks now ... looks to me floors are even extended further downwards :drool:
> And can we talk about how the highest cables will be hang from between 900m and 1000m :drool: Dubai is no doubt the modern day Atlantis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emaar.com


As I suspected, its going to be a grey glass tower.. not as white ... hno:


----------



## Gabriel900

GulfArabia said:


> As I suspected, its going to be a grey glass tower.. not as white ... hno:


I think its wayy better than white (if it is really the case) .. white in some cases might make it look cheap and tacky  the darker the better


----------



## DubaiM

lFurqanl said:


> I seriously don't think its going to be that tall like how are cables supposed to hold this 1k+tall stick and the construction of his tower is going to be very weird. The cables will be attached near the end of this project so what is going to hold and keep the core stable at this height? Literally this building is going to look like an space elevator during its construction phase. :lol:


I still don't quite get this issue. The cables are not all attached to one point underneath the bulb. The cables are attached all the way up from the bottom part to right underneath the bulb. They will just install the cables from 100m or so up and add more and more the taller the tower gets.


----------



## 00Zy99

Wait, are you saying that they won't install any telecom gear on this tower? That sounds quite wasteful to me. I know its going to be used for various other purposes, but that doesn't mean that the tallest structure in the world wouldn't be amazingly useful for an antenna.


----------



## Ingenioren

Aubviously it will have some temporary support during construction period.


----------



## ballom

00Zy99 said:


> Wait, are you saying that they won't install any telecom gear on this tower? That sounds quite wasteful to me. I know its going to be used for various other purposes, but that doesn't mean that the tallest structure in the world wouldn't be amazingly useful for an antenna.


Who said there will be none (Unless they stated the opposite )

It's just than this is not the main purpose of the tower


----------



## AltinD

lFurqanl said:


> ... Also the Jeddah tower is not stacked like the Burj Khalifa but is more circular in design which allows to Jeddah tower to push even taller without dealing with intense winds.:cripes:


What circular in design? If you are referring to the setbacks (in BK), those actually facilitates the wind sheer resistance of the structure :tongue3:


----------



## 00Zy99

ballom said:


> Who said there will be none (Unless they stated the opposite )
> 
> It's just than this is not the main purpose of the tower





Gabriel900 said:


> This question has been asked so many times ... no its a hotel and recreational/touristic (observation decks, restau, sky gardens, bars) tower!


Here. I got a bit confused by this.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Roughly extrapolated the image to about 170 floors equivalent, if we assume 20-30 below the vantage point of the render, and the brightest blue top parts being skipped in the count (though I did count the mechanical floors or unlit gaps in the main shaft of the tower). The spire section is about 35 floors by itself so again something in the 200 floor equivalent range makes sense.


----------



## Munwon

This is becoming more and more a skyscraper


----------



## AP Design

Munwon said:


> This is becoming more and more a skyscraper


It still remains a tower, the way it's been presented previously. This raster collage was probably made by somebody's left foot outside of Emaar, and probably for other than advertising "The Tower" purposes.


----------



## droneriot

A famous Austrian-German political leader seems to be on The Tower judging by the render guy's greeting.


----------



## Gabriel900

All buildings are presented as towers, Burj Khalifa is presented as a tower (Burj = Tower) Jeddah Tower and so on ... it is just very silly to take the term "tower" when used by developers seriously. This one we have 0 idea about number of floors at this point or how many will be usable. Emaar didn't specify we just guessed from early renders released. Any guess is a fair guess at this point, nothing is set in stone.


----------



## StaticTehFox

Well one thing thats for sure is that whenever it gets at least ten meters off the ground we'll immediately know if it's actually going to have floors running up the entire length of The Tower, whether they're usable or not is another question, but really. Why would they have so many floors up the entire thing and not use them?


----------



## AP Design

StaticTehFox said:


> Well one thing thats for sure is that whenever it gets at least ten meters off the ground we'll immediately know if it's actually going to have floors running up the entire length of The Tower, whether they're usable or not is another question, but really. *Why would they have so many floors up the entire thing and not use them?*


Because they want to finish it by 2020. If it will have occupied floors on most of its height, then it will be topped out at least 2 years later, and opened only in or after 2023.


----------



## 00Zy99

Or they could just "rough in" the floors as they race up.


----------



## AP Design

^^ Cool! "When it never rains we take a shower of champagne"  Why would anybody care about any safety measures, right?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ No one knows .. you don't know anything about the tower AP Design! No matter what you think you know you don't! So chill Mr. smarty pants :lol: Oh aren't you busy working, what are you doing here, you don't want to waste your time on such a vain and boring project when you are working on something amazing!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

It wouldn't be practical to have floors running down the entire side of the tower. Every floor needs an access elevator, a fire escape, ventilation ducts, water pipes, and electricity; and all of those would need to be routed through the floors below. Since the floors would be so small (just narrow "donuts" wrapped around the core), including all those amenities would not leave much room left for occupation.


----------



## Tom_Green

The only reason would be that they want the titel of the tallest skyscraper in the world. Jeddah Tower would be "only" the tallest freestanding skyscraper in the world. :lol:


----------



## AP Design

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ No one knows .. you don't know anything about the tower AP Design! No matter what you think you know you don't! So chill Mr. smarty pants :lol: Oh aren't you busy working, what are you doing here, you don't want to waste your time on such a vain and boring project when you are working on something amazing!


I've been too busy working, indeed. But it's not an endless process: I've already done it, and when you see it published (after Miami Boat Show - Feb 16 to 20) - you will be even more jealous.


----------



## AP Design

In order to sustain almost 1,000,000 tonnes of the Lagoon tower's weight on the tiny spot of 700m², the foundation will have to be quite unusual.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ When did this tower become lagoon tower? :lol: you mean harbour tower! Anw its good time to fix the title a bit to its current official name


----------



## S.K.A.Y

the appearance of the home more often associated with the television tower, and not the house


----------



## AP Design

^^ You better don't use English. It makes no sense at all.



Gabriel900 said:


> When did this tower become lagoon tower?


The moment it was announced by Argaam citing MEED citing Emaar, perhaps?


----------



## Gabriel900

AP Design said:


> The moment it was announced by Argaam citing MEED citing Emaar, perhaps?


Please don't tell me you mean the "google translate" name from the arabic article? :lol: :lol:

bcz the arabic article didn't say that! I know arabic ... keep it for the experts 

Here is a free lesson, "برج الخور" means "the tower of the creek" it is not meant as name but as a description of the tower by its location since no official name is yet given by Emaar and it doesn't mean "lagoon tower" is anyway whatsoever ...

Hopefully they instead will relaunch the awesome lagoon towers once canceled hno:


----------



## Protected Lucifers

so this project aiming to beat Kingdom Jeddah and no 1 back to Dubai


----------



## brandpb

awesome!


----------



## Fayez

My question is: *Shouldn't they dig the whole circle like this?
*


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> My question is: *Shouldn't they dig the whole circle like this?
> *


I think it depends, sometimes construction doesn't require any excavation at all, some other time excavation happens after piling is completed. 

I don't think there is a right and a wrong method in this case. One thing is for sure thu, foundation has been carried on without digging, and I wouldn't expect any major depth even if they did dig afterwards.


----------



## AP Design

^^ I estimate the concourse level plaza will cover around 180,000 sq.m of the underground facilities. So it won't be just a small round "hole" like on the picture.


----------



## Ryer

Wait, is this tower going to be 70 meters wide? I honestly find that hard to believe, given its use. You guys (particularly Gabriel) seem to be saying that is the case. If it is then this tower is massive...


----------



## Gabriel900

Ryer said:


> Wait, is this tower going to be 70 meters wide? I honestly find that hard to believe, given its use. You guys (particularly Gabriel) seem to be saying that is the case. If it is then this tower is massive...


Well that's what I wish for  the truth is no one knows any detail about it so nothing is off the table but it might be smaller in diameter, 2 years ago first it was released (before the latest design change) they said diameter will be if I remember correctly 30m! Then again, no one really knows at this point, this year we should get the answer to this question


----------



## Ryer

Gabriel900 said:


> Well that's what I wish for  the truth is no one knows any detail about it so nothing is off the table but it might be smaller in diameter, 2 years ago first it was released (before the latest design change) they said diameter will be if I remember correctly 30m! Then again, no one really knows at this point, this year we should get the answer to this question


Let us hope. I do remember the 30 meter number being thrown around a while ago. That makes a lot more sense to me, as that would make the bulb 60-80m wide. Its an interesting foundation nonetheless.


----------



## soulbringer87

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ the piling is happening only on the perimeter of the tower (70m) ... This pic from google earth is like 4 months and you see the footprints of some of the piles. Concerning piles for cable they might happen way later while this is under construction. Emaar most prob will appoint these to a specialised contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pic it looks too small is because the tower is slender and very very tall with cable all around it gives it the impression of being "small"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dubai continues being a pioneer in the field of construction  

What are your thoughts about the current property investment scene? Would the prices fall untill 2020 and then rise after the property show or would the slump continue and make 2020 show a flop show?


----------



## uakoops

The foundation slab is very likely wider than the tower itself in order to spread the load. Look at almost any bridge pylon.


----------



## DubaiM

Gabriel900 said:


> 2 years ago first it was released [...]


Why is everybody saying that this project was released 2 years ago? As far as I know, we heard of the Tower at DHC the first time pretty much one year ago :dunno:


----------



## AP Design

Gabriel900 said:


> 2 years ago first it was released (before the latest design change) they said diameter will be if I remember correctly 30m!


From what we can see on the last renders: proportionally, in order the width to be 30m, the height is estimated at above 1,220m. But if they choose to be a bit noble and respect KSA's efforts to have the tallest tower some time later in 2020ies by making "The Tower" as high as it was announced in the news (929m), then the trunk's width is going to be 23m.


----------



## ballom

AP Design said:


> From what we can see on the last renders: proportionally, in order the width to be 30m, the height is estimated at above 1,220m. But if they choose to be a bit noble and respect KSA's efforts to have the tallest tower some time later in 2020ies by making "The Tower" as high as it was announced in the news (929m), then the trunk's width is going to be 23m.


When you said width, you mean diameter or radius?
because a 30m radius for 1220m , that's a 1:40 ratio, insanely thin :sly:


----------



## Gabriel900

It was *never* announced as 929m :lol:


----------



## AP Design

ballom said:


> When you said width, you mean diameter or radius?
> because a 30m radius for 1220m , that's a 1:40 ratio, insanely thin :sly:


"Width" is not a "half-width", right? A fiber-reinforced-concrete guy-wired mast can easily have 1:80 slenderness ratio with a diameter of 30m, but it would make it way too impractical and expensive. Also, impossible to complete before 2025.



Gabriel900 said:


> It was *never* announced as 929m :lol:


Keep calm, and listen to this, starting from 1m0s:






You *do* know that CNN is *not* a fake news agency like RT *definitely is*, don't you?


----------



## Gabriel900

DubaiM said:


> Has anyone noticed the uncanny resemblance between Downtown Dubai in 2005 and Dubai Creek Harbour? It seems like everything is planned very similarly!
> For me it's a clear sign that the Dubai Creek Harbour project is not another pipe dream, but really happening - just like Downtown Dubai! We should all appreciate the exciting times which lie ahead! Dubai has never seen such a big project before and has never built a new tallest tower since the Burj Khalifa, but now the time has finally come :cheers:


This is so great never thought of comparing but this is so exciting ... Definitely Dubai is writing its history and we are living in a very exciting era.



DubaiM said:


> We were disappointed lots of times, e.g. about the cancellation of Jumeriah Gardens City, Nakheel Harbour, the Waterfront City or Dubai Lagoons, but this development is real - it's happening!


Are they really cancelled  

- Nakheel tower have lots of signs that it is only sleeping and not dead.

- Waterfront City just woke up last week, they announced they will resume working on it.

- Meraas still own the land of Jumeirah Gardens 

- Dubai Lagoons was always part of Dubai holdings, who are big participants in Dubai Creek Harbour, I really wish they bring back one of their most iconic projects, the Dubai Towers 












DubaiM said:


> As you can see, both districts were at the exact same construction stage with residential towers well u/c, a sales centre and the landmark tower's finished foundation
> So maybe, Dubai Creek Harbour in 2018 is going to look close to Downtown in 2007 in terms of construction progress? That would be absolutely awesome :banana: :banana: What do you guys think about this?


This year they will definitely start with the retail section of it, which is supposed to be one of a kind, add to that all this construction is only done by Emaar while Dubai Holdings are a co-owner of the district, we can only hope they bring some awesome projects of their own soon as well.

I think this is just the beginning, and everyone should know that all this construction is going on while the market is in its low cycle, we only can imagine what will happen when it picks up again.

The question I would like to end up asking is, will Dubai is another 10 years time, beat its own record and build a taller tower AGAIN? only time will tell


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

The interesting thing too that the first residential projects in both distracts is The Residence and Dubai Creek Residence which is similar to each other!


----------



## BinSuroor

If Emaar is following a similar plan
Expect to see a new address hotel soon :cheers:


----------



## casadu93

desolée,j'espere ne pas avoir ete hors sujet,si je comprend bien c est une nouvelle tour en construction c est ca??


----------



## ballom

casadu93 said:


> desolée,j'espere ne pas avoir ete hors sujet,si je comprend bien c est une nouvelle tour en construction c est ca??



hno:hno:hno:

Tu arrive sur un forum anglais, tu affiche clairement que t'es français en ne parlant pas anglais et tu pose une question qui peut être répondu en utilisant 3 sec de réflexion + google .

Après je m'étonne plus qu'à l’international qu'on nous crache dessus



Sinon pour répondre à ta question, oui c'est une "nouvelle" annoncée depuis 2016 et dont la construction semble bien partie.
Même si sa hauteur exacte n'est pas connue, elle devrait être la plus haute tour construite jusqu'à présent.



Sorry for french, just answering that fool


----------



## enrigue8

casadu93 said:


> desolée,j'espere ne pas avoir ete hors sujet,si je comprend bien c est une nouvelle tour en construction c est ca??


Tu es sur un foum anglais mon ami,donc je te conseille de parler anglais.
Mais je te comprend bien.


----------



## BinSuroor

English please


----------



## Gabriel900

Cmon let's only parle en anglais ici! I do love my french but its not the place guys


----------



## Just_in_Key

Hi everyone! im new here, and has been a silent reader for the past 3/4 months. Really love this project and hope to see it rising up soon. Love from Jakarta, Indonesia. 
btw trying to align the map and rendering 



Map


Render


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ loving this ... thank you and please no more silent reading


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

BritBangla said:


> Wow just looked up Nakheel Tower it looks amazing. Shame it's cancelled.


 Looked it up and found out that this project was also called "The Tower" before it was called Nakheel Tower and that this building would have been the most expensive building ever built had it been built ($38 billion+)


----------



## BritBangla

Shame that water is going to disappear, looks like those ponds were artificial in the first place so I wonder why they created them initially?


----------



## AltinD

^^ They were created because the initial masterplan for the area was totally different. Those were not ponds BTW, rather waterways and canals


----------



## droneriot

The current masterplan is of course a lot better. Less of that Nakheel-style "this will look cool from space" and more of "this will look cool from the ground, where 99.9999999% of us actually are."


----------



## KillerZavatar

the links to nearly all pictures in that old Dubai Towers thread are dead by now, is there still a picture like the one below that shows the original layout for the area?



Just_in_Key said:


> Render


----------



## Blizzy

^^ Like this?:











Also stumbled on this. I'm wondering if it means that the twins are definitely out of the picture? I dislike The Tower, but if it cost us world's tallest twins, then I dislike it even more.


----------



## Gabriel900

Although the old plan had major flaws I really thought it was one of a kind. Alas but at least the new masterplan is great as well.


----------



## droneriot

There will be world's tallest twins in Dubai, we just don't know them yet.


----------



## BritBangla

SkyscraperLover2K16 said:


> Looked it up and found out that this project was also called "The Tower" before it was called Nakheel Tower and that this building would have been the most expensive building ever built had it been built ($38 billion+)


That figure is ludicrous, I don't know how they got to that considering this one is $1bn and the 1km tower in Jeddah is $1.25bn. Unless it was going to be 2km+ tall or they're including other developments in that figure it makes no sense.


----------



## droneriot

The figure is for the whole Nakheel Harbour development, which among other things included 20 or so other towers and an artificial waterway. Remember Wikipedia is cool for things with a huge knowledge base but poorly updated on a lot of subjects fewer people are well-versed in.


----------



## Shahid

Very interesting, I have just found out about this project today..

I have been reading all the pages from 1 to 88!!

Question, what type of fundation are they doing?

Shouldn't it be something like this?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

No.
This is a raft foundation on circular piles for the entire Burn Khalifa.

The Dubai Tower has Barrette piles and a circular foundation for the tower (vertical force downwards).
And longitudinal foundations for the cable sets, probably of enormous weight (pulling forces upwards and sideways, varying with the rope inclination).


----------



## Shahid




----------



## GulfArabia

Having this monument built next to a large industrial area is strange


----------



## 00Zy99

That's not an industrial area. Its just a construction site.


----------



## germantower

^The area south of the new district is an industrial erea. This is what GulfArabia has meant.


----------



## Gabriel900

This isn't a big deal ... its Dubai, they will demolish that whole district overnight if they felt its necessary


----------



## BinSuroor

The industrial area will be very important in few years
It will be between two mega projects, DCH and Meydan one
Am sure at some point they will develop the area :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

A good resolution image


----------



## ZZ-II

:drool:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The building in the foreground is nice. Is that an actual project?


----------



## victor del rey

fayzoon said:


> A good resolution image


What are those twin towers on the background?


----------



## germantower

^^ You can see the Elite Residence tower in the background of the far right side of that render.


----------



## Gabriel900

By the way these 2 twins next to THE TOWER are making alot of appearances in the latest Emaar Renders!! 

They definitely look like 500-600m high! Most prob Emaar will release these when THE TOWER starts rising.


----------



## Fayez

^^ I would expect them to be around 300m if I'm not wrong. At least 500m is way too high and would not look like that in the render! the floor count doesn't make the 500m logically possible


----------



## BinSuroor

If they where 500-600m that will make them the world tallest twins
Something was planned for DCH before the tower :nuts:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ exactly and that's why I've heard a lot that the original twins weren't cancelled! Plus this tower is crazy high so 600m in close proximity will look as tiny as the address boulevard (370m) looks next to Burj khalifa 

If they actually turn out to be 600m the world will lose its mind, 3 megatalls close to each other! That would be insane (just like the tallest block back 10 years ago  )


----------



## city of the future

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ exactly and that's why I've heard a lot that the original twins weren't cancelled! Plus this tower is crazy high so 600m in close proximity will look as tiny as the address boulevard (370m) looks next to Burj khalifa
> 
> If they actually turn out to be 600m the world will lose its mind, 3 megatalls close to each other! That would be insane (just like the tallest block back 10 years ago  )


I think its just a perspective issue, if you approximately count the floors, its less then 80, they are about 320-350 tops.


----------



## Gabriel900

city of the future said:


> I think its just a perspective issue, if you approximately count the floors, its less then 80, they are about 320-350 tops.


I am basing what I am saying according to my sources who told me that tallest twins aren't canceled, and Emaar latest rendering of the district that had these twins appearing in all of them. I am just connecting dots, plus nothing is yet certain about anything in that masterplan, so floors number based on a much changing renders isn't reliable at all. It is maybe a perspective issue but the other way around :lol:


----------



## Awkward_Engineer

A reason to go back to Dubai! However, building megatalls in a place with abundant land is a bit ridiculous


----------



## Protected Lucifers

yeah, building manhattan in a place with gigantic free land like america is an enigma :lol:


----------



## Scion

Sentinel satellite image of the site taken on 15 March


----------



## DubaiM

Great find thank you! 

Works on draining the lakes have continued and the small lakes north of the tower are completely gone while the largest lake east of the tower has become smaller. 

I don't know if it's because the satellite image is a little unclear, but it looks to me like all dust roads south of the tower where the mall is supposed to be are gone. It looks a lot like the area where the mall is going to be built is getting cleared now! 
You can even see the outline of the plot :cheers: 

Concerning the DCH island, a little more land has been created just north of the finished promenade. It's just a small bit of land, but it shows that works on shaping the island are progressing as well 

And of course works on The Tower's foundation have progressed well :cheers:

Here's the picture from December 27th and below the picture from March 15th to show you the change in direct comparison 

*December:*









*March:*


----------



## droneriot

Oh I've been posting LandViewer updates in the Dubai section all afternoon, wanted to do one for DCH but didn't realise someone had the same thought.


----------



## 00Zy99

Protected Lucifers said:


> yeah, building manhattan in a place with gigantic free land like america is an enigma :lol:


Manhattan has actual geographic constraints, namely the Hudson, Harlem, and East Rivers. By the time that the skyscrapers really got started there wasn't any land in immediate proximity that was available. Starting a whole new city in empty space would have been much more expensive (not that it wasn't happening at the same time anyways, since America is much bigger than a single city/emirate).


----------



## Protected Lucifers

00Zy99 said:


> Manhattan has actual geographic constraints, namely the Hudson, Harlem, and East Rivers. By the time that the skyscrapers really got started there wasn't any land in immediate proximity that was available. Starting a whole new city in empty space would have been much more expensive (not that it wasn't happening at the same time anyways, since America is much bigger than a single city/emirate).


agree. i mean, it's irrelevant comparing how the city and building growth in 10 decades ago with nowday. i think, middle east cities, chinese cities, both of is a new wave of how city is growing. totally different with USA. now, gigantic and madness on height is normal, all empty space will occupied by megatall a.s.a.p. so, it's irrelevant to worried about empty land beside a new megatall project in middle east and chinese cities


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Dubai is amazing, always with beautiful projects.


----------



## robertitoam

Hey! I'm new to this thread! sorry for asking what might be an obvious question but why are those lakes being drained? Was there another project planned in the area but that got cancelled? Thanks for clarifying! Excited for this project! I went to dubai a few weeks ago, was impressed by the burj khalifa so can't even imagine how awesome this is gonna be, cheers!


----------



## Blizzy

^^



The-King said:


> thanks malec I didn't know that, here are a few more pics of the model:


----------



## Tom_Green

It`s great to be a skyscraperfan at this times :cheers:


----------



## NK2

Do you see the resemblance.... the second one is Opera Grand.


----------



## Gabriel900

Oh yeah true


----------



## AP Design

NK2 said:


> Do you see the resemblance.... the second one is Opera Grand.


Looks like a typical Emaarish-plan thingy. Again, The Tower shows lit floors all over. Expect the completion date after 2022 (if there will be quite favorable market conditions).


----------



## droneriot

00Zy99 said:


> Manhattan has actual geographic constraints, namely the Hudson, Harlem, and East Rivers. By the time that the skyscrapers really got started there wasn't any land in immediate proximity that was available. Starting a whole new city in empty space would have been much more expensive (not that it wasn't happening at the same time anyways, since America is much bigger than a single city/emirate).


The geographic constraint of Dubai is that people want to be near the water, not in the middle of nowhere. Physically it is possible to build lowrises all the way to Al Ain, but who'd buy or rent any of them? The strip near the coast is the area of Dubai that's attractive to people.


----------



## GulfArabia

Locals prefer to live in houses not skyscrapers...


----------



## droneriot

What does that have to do with building anything, though? Locals make up 15% of the population and their total number barely grew while the city's population grew fivefold in the past 20 years, there'd be no need to build anything if it was just locals. There's also not many Native Americans living in skyscrapers in Manhattan...


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

I know that no one really knows when the structure will rise, but I can't wait for the real construction to begin.


----------



## Swagy

Any new actual construction photos?


----------



## Tpakcac

This is gonna be great.


----------



## Nahemah

When was the last time we had some construction update photos?


----------



## Artfully

GulfArabia said:


> Locals prefer to live in houses not skyscrapers...


So who buys all these? Tons of speculators?


----------



## GulfArabia

Artfully said:


> So who buys all these? Tons of speculators?


Investors and non-locals.... google the population of dubai... u wont find alot of locals there


----------



## germantower

^^ Figures say that between 85 - 92% of residents in the UAE are foreigners.


----------



## ZZ-II

xavier0986 said:


> will this tower be taller than jeddah tower?


We don't have official heights for both towers but it's quite sure that the Dubai Tower will be clearly taller.


----------



## moataz89

So the update is the foundation work for the tower is completed !!!

Source:
http://www.constructionweekonline.c...k-completed-on-emaars-the-tower/#.WNj3miOEbqA


----------



## Scion

WOW! That is fast! :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

moataz89 said:


> So the update is the foundation work for the tower is completed !!!
> 
> Source:
> http://www.constructionweekonline.c...k-completed-on-emaars-the-tower/#.WNj3miOEbqA


This deserves to be fully posted :banana:

Emaar Properties has announced the completion of the pile foundations for what will be the world’s largest building, The Tower, upon completion in 2020.

The first structural facets of The Tower will be visible with several dedicated teams already on-site to accelerate the development work within the next couple of days, the developer said in a press statement.

*The pile was tested to a load of over 36,000 tonnes, setting a record for the maximum carried by a single foundation pile to date.
*
More than 145 barrette piles have been used to form the foundation for The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour, which was designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, laid the foundation stone for the tower at the official ground breaking ceremony in October 2016.

The project is currently on schedule for a 2020 completion with the final height of the structure yet to be revealed.

*The Tower will be part of the 6sq km Dubai Creek Harbour, which will include one of the largest retail districts in the world.*

Emaar has also unveiled several other projects at the Dubai Creek Harbour, with residential projects including Creek Gate, Harbour Gate, The Cove, Dubai Creek Residences, Creekside 18, Harbour Views and Creek Horizon homes.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

Can't wait to see it rising


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

From the article, I conclude that only the piling is finished, not the foundation itself.

Not sure if the foundation itself will come below "zero", or above.
We will see it soon, I hope.


"We want pictures...!" :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Emarati2009

:banana:


----------



## Sandy88

Numbers make your head spin ....... I hope to take a trip to Dubai and see live the wonders that are building


----------



## Sani Ramic

great news  I'm just thinking about the statement for a sheduled completion 2020


----------



## Gabriel900

This tower is so unique will trump all other towers out there! We can't expect anything less from Dubai 

This will start rising very soon ... As the article states, expect to see things go upwards very soon 

Edit: "More than 145 barrette piles" .. I think this qualify this project to more than just a "tower"


----------



## ZZ-II

Lets see how long it will take until the raft foundation is also ready.


----------



## Redzio

I also hope that we are going to see more pictures in this stage of construction. Any webcam or official updates would be nice to see.


----------



## AndyMEng

Gabriel900 said:


> This deserves to be fully posted :banana:
> 
> Emaar Properties has announced the completion of the pile foundations for what will be the world’s largest building, The Tower, upon completion in 2020.
> 
> The first structural facets of The Tower will be visible with several dedicated teams already on-site to accelerate the development work within the next couple of days, the developer said in a press statement.
> 
> *The pile was tested to a load of over 36,000 tonnes, setting a record for the maximum carried by a single foundation pile to date.
> *
> More than 145 barrette piles have been used to form the foundation for The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour, which was designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, laid the foundation stone for the tower at the official ground breaking ceremony in October 2016.
> 
> The project is currently on schedule for a 2020 completion with the final height of the structure yet to be revealed.
> 
> *The Tower will be part of the 6sq km Dubai Creek Harbour, which will include one of the largest retail districts in the world.*
> 
> Emaar has also unveiled several other projects at the Dubai Creek Harbour, with residential projects including Creek Gate, Harbour Gate, The Cove, Dubai Creek Residences, Creekside 18, Harbour Views and Creek Horizon homes.


The apparatus for the pile load test is something I'd really like to see!! The other large pile testing in Dubai of note was at the Burj, which was a crazy monstrosity just to measure 6000 tonnes.


----------



## indu963

*Pile load test for Burj Khalifa*








[/url]image03_pile load test by indu963, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Whisky Peak

360 Meganewton :O absolutely unbelievable...


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

Gabriel900 said:


> This deserves to be fully posted :banana:
> 
> Emaar Properties has announced the completion of the pile foundations for what will be the world’s largest building, The Tower, upon completion in 2020.
> 
> The first structural facets of The Tower will be visible with several dedicated teams already on-site to accelerate the development work within the next couple of days, the developer said in a press statement.
> 
> *The pile was tested to a load of over 36,000 tonnes, setting a record for the maximum carried by a single foundation pile to date.
> *
> More than 145 barrette piles have been used to form the foundation for The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour, which was designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls.
> 
> Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, laid the foundation stone for the tower at the official ground breaking ceremony in October 2016.
> 
> The project is currently on schedule for a 2020 completion with the final height of the structure yet to be revealed.
> 
> *The Tower will be part of the 6sq km Dubai Creek Harbour, which will include one of the largest retail districts in the world.*
> 
> Emaar has also unveiled several other projects at the Dubai Creek Harbour, with residential projects including Creek Gate, Harbour Gate, The Cove, Dubai Creek Residences, Creekside 18, Harbour Views and Creek Horizon homes.


Over 145 barrettes in just 5 months, that is really impressive and relatively fast for a project like this


----------



## spiderman555

I just found out that one newspapers said that the name of the tower is " Lagoon Tower "


----------



## AndyMEng

hodisut said:


> WHAT? :bash:


So excited for this tower, any new updates?


----------



## AndyMEng

AndyMEng said:


> So it's like the following photos...


Oh no... now its the top of a new page :nuts:


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Building a suspension Bridge is very very different from a tower. On a suspension bridge u put up two towers first then run one or two enormous steel cables over, and then take wires from it down to the bridge deck as u move along.


----------



## Gabriel900

For all CNN and fake news lovers this will be a huge disappointment 



> Design Confidence is working on the Fire and Life Safety strategy of the iconic Observation Tower, which is going to be *over 1,100m high*. The tower will house a boutique hotel, vertical gardens, a 360-degree observation platform, restaurants and function hall spaces.


http://designconfidence.com/portfolio-view/the-tower/

This is coming from an engineering company so now in addition to the ruler and developer an official company is stating this one is 1100m+.


----------



## Whisky Peak

Great find Gabriel  !


----------



## goodybear

Any news on when this will start rising above ground level? I'm so anxious I can't wait!


----------



## AP Design

goodybear said:


> Any news on when this will start rising above ground level? I'm so anxious I can't wait!


There is some end of March dated pic on Dubai local thread. Not above ground though. Leveled with the ground @TM.


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## Scion

^^ The occupied section of the tower is almost the same size (height and width) as the Chrysler Building. Even if it gets classified as an obs tower, it'll still be the first of its kind.


----------



## Miguel Portela

This Buildings from Dubai are Nuts!!!
So Cool!


----------



## Gabriel900

I'm going to the site today ... fingers crossed they will let me in  if my mission is successful we will have updates today


----------



## Mohammed Al Shalan

Gabriel900 said:


> I'm going to the site today ... fingers crossed they will let me in  if my mission is successful we will have updates today




Photos pleaaaaaase and info as much as you can


----------



## EL_3grab

Vlad Chernykh said:


>


I correct the link 












Vlad Chernykh said:


> here's another





Vlad Chernykh said:


> Correct it


https://www.google.ru/maps/contrib/...6!1m5!8m4!1e2!2s111901802020673882939!3m1!1e1


----------



## Gabriel900

Annnndd as promised guys ... up close and personal with the construction of this tower!

The site was huge I lost my way walking in it and literally had to use google maps to get out, the circle is just out of this world!! The great news is I was able to make it to the CENTER of the action ... here's a taste of it ....  Enjoy

*The Site from Afar:*



















*Into the Circular Plaza:*














































*AAAANNNNDD FINALLY, THE CENTER OF THE ACTION!*























































*And to give you an idea of how huge the place is I took a couple of videos :cheers:
*

*The Drive to the site:*






*Inside the Plaza:*






*The core * 






Finally to those who are wondering, yes there was activity on site, and lots of cement trucks drove by me! the place is insane


----------



## 0095914

amazing best update so far !!!!!!!


----------



## Fayez

What a very good update that wev waited so long for, hope they will finish the foundation soon and see it rising very fast and surpass Jeddah Tower


----------



## Redzio

Omg, i'm so exited! It's something different from Kingdom Tower or any towers on earth, moreover the design is great and i completly fall in love with this project. 

So the fundations are done, now the only way is up :cheers:

Thank you *Gabriel900* for all effort!


----------



## Fayez

Redzio said:


> Omg, i'm so exited! It's something different from Kingdom Tower or any towers on earth, moreover the design is great and i completly fall in love with this project.
> 
> So the fundations are done, now the only way is up :cheers:
> 
> Thank you *Gabriel900* for all effort!


The foundations are done?? Sure?? :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ It is all over the media ... Emaar announced completion of foundation 2 weeks ago


----------



## AP Design

Only the major piling works and the retaining walls are done. They are parts of the "foundation", indeed :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ It is all over the media ... Emaar announced completion of foundation 2 weeks ago


But I mean, when will we see it ABOVE ground level? Because, there is still a space there under the ground, how long will this take to be filled up??


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

Gabriel900 said:


> Annnndd as promised guys ... up close and personal with the construction of this tower!
> 
> The site was huge I lost my way walking in it and literally had to use google maps to get out, the circle is just out of this world!! The great news is I was able to make it to the CENTER of the action ... here's a taste of it ....  Enjoy
> 
> *The Site from Afar:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Into the Circular Plaza:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AAAANNNNDD FINALLY, THE CENTER OF THE ACTION!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And to give you an idea of how huge the place is I took a couple of videos :cheers:
> *
> 
> *The Drive to the site:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside the Plaza:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The core *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally to those who are wondering, yes there was activity on site, and lots of cement trucks drove by me! the place is insane


The tower is so huge


----------



## isicman

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ It is all over the media ... Emaar announced completion of foundation 2 weeks ago


But your recent pictures show that the piling contractor is still busy


----------



## Gabriel900

isicman said:


> But your recent pictures show that the piling contractor is still busy


The piling for the tower is finished! The piling required for the cables is yet to be completed and no when I visited there it was obvious they were getting ready for the raft foundation while didn't see any piling activity whatsoever (on the tower)

Just as a general reminder, they wont start working on cables and tower at the same time :lol: so expect to see more piling happening all around the tower while this one is going up


----------



## Vlad Chernykh

Why the pit on the photo is less than a circle with piles in Google Map


----------



## ballom

Vlad Chernykh said:


> Why the pit on the photo is less than a circle with piles in Google Map


Because google map isn't alway up to date?


----------



## Jaldepiqui

It makes sense they start later with the cabling as, as you can see in the pictures, until a height of around 200 m the tower has no cable connected to it, which means:


As long as the tower is not higher than 200 m, no cable is necessary.
The tower shall support itself until that height.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ 200m is too low, the cables are not for support but more for stability, so expect to see it very tall before they start on them cables.


----------



## Redzio

Jaldepiqui said:


> as you can see in the pictures, until a height of around 200 m the tower has no cable connected to it,




Source?


----------



## Jaldepiqui

Redzio said:


> Source?


No source. Just estimation looking the renders. I just meant that the base of the tower has no stabilisation through cables.


----------



## AP Design

ballom said:


> Because google map isn't alway up to date?


*Never up to date. Usually 6 months behind - on average. The earliest I've seen was years old, the latest was updated about 3 months prior to publishing (the policies, I presume). :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

Check Land Viewer instead, latest image is from April 14th:

https://lv.eosda.com/?lat=25.19898&...170414_40RCN_0&ir=480,3929,782,3017,1077,2593


----------



## droneriot

Rest assured it's enough piling. Piling for a 100m tower and piling for a 1100m tower will look the same at the surface because by its very nature and purpose you only ever see the top 1m or so of it, but if you had x-ray eyes and could look beneath the surface you'd see there's more piling than for a 100m tower.


----------



## Gabriel900

entry said:


> Seems like very little piling for such a tower.


Just wait till they excavate the hole ...


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


> Annnndd as promised guys ... up close and personal with the construction of this tower!
> 
> The site was huge I lost my way walking in it and literally had to use google maps to get out, the circle is just out of this world!! The great news is I was able to make it to the CENTER of the action ... here's a taste of it ....  Enjoy
> 
> *The Site from Afar:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally to those who are wondering, yes there was activity on site, and lots of cement trucks drove by me! the place is insane


That's way wider than I expected. If the whole tower is this wide, with the core taking up such little space in the center, how does it make sense to leave so much empty space? A quick guesstimate, but it seems to me that each floor could have about 150-200sq/m of usable space. Every floor could be used for something. They could easily make two and three floor luxury units in it, and they could certainly fit four or more hotel rooms per floor. I don't get why they intend to keep most of this tower empty.


----------



## AP Design

^^ The base of it will be around Ø 30 m, no core.


----------



## The Quiet Storm

It's so exciting at this point. The start.


----------



## phamnguyenvusg

Dubai is one of the best. Too great.


----------



## Gabriel900

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> That's way wider than I expected. If the whole tower is this wide, with the core taking up such little space in the center, how does it make sense to leave so much empty space? A quick guesstimate, but it seems to me that each floor could have about 150-200sq/m of usable space. Every floor could be used for something. They could easily make two and three floor luxury units in it, and they could certainly fit four or more hotel rooms per floor. I don't get why they intend to keep most of this tower empty.


Exactly ... this tower is soo shrouded in mystery no one knows anything about it at this point  Lets wait and see how this will unfold


----------



## Gabriel900

Found the plot land of this tower at municipality, it has the following remarks on it:



> Burj Dubai Creek, Unlimited Height, Commercial Center = 76,000 sq m, hotel = 22,000 sq m observation deck = 51,000 sq m Culture = 55,000 sq m


----------



## SiriusCane

I've found an article which dates back from may 2013. Visibly Emaar already announced its plans a long time ago. 
http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTallNews/tabid/4810/Article/225/language/en-US/view.aspx


----------



## Scion

Saw this on Google Maps


----------



## Vlad Chernykh

Google maps updated


----------



## AP Design

^^ Great news! The Dubai map has been updated, indeed.
Here is The Tower's site location with the updated map: wikimapia.org/#lat=25.198&lon=55.355&z=19
The new map looks around 3 months old, right? My estimation is based upon the Business Bay sites condition, mostly.


----------



## Vlad Chernykh

Go through google earth on it can be seen an update, though the tower itself has not been updated


----------



## ZZ-II

That raft foundation will be absolutely gigantic!


----------



## Vlad Chernykh

Construction contractor soletanche bachy


----------



## GreatSuccess

When will the final height be known?


----------



## Ch.W

GreatSuccess said:


> When will the final height be known?


I guess they will keep it more or less secret until it will be topped out.


----------



## DubaiM

Originally posted by 'The Dubai Guys' in the local forum :cheers:


----------



## AP Design

ZZ-II said:


> That raft foundation will be absolutely gigantic!


It will be at least 2x bigger (by volume) than The Address the BLVD's, but significantly less massive than the one of Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Swagy

Extremely exited for this monster to rise.


----------



## KavirajG

Wow so excited...read about 1000 m towers or more in futuristic mags back in the days...and now to see this thing rising! :cheers::lol:


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Scion

This is probably the fastest ground works in Dubai in recent memory. Mad props to the workers!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well, even though I'm sure the foundations are complex for a tower of this scale, it's still not quite the same as a tower like Burj Khalifa. Most of the other towers are substantial in the master plan but nothing so groundbreaking that I'm sure they couldn't be engineered "quickly" in a sense. 

But at the same time, they have probably already been busy digging for a year or two. We are only just now seeing the fruits of their labor so to speak. This certainly reminds me of the early days of say, 2005 when the Burj block was being built. 

I'd imagine this entire development will look radically different a year from now!


----------



## Fayez

This will be very scary for the workers, I hope that no one will go into a coma or something while working ..

I mean, the construction processes this much high without much floors underneath !! Oops


----------



## Emarati2009

fayzoon said:


> This will be very scary for the workers, I hope that no one will go into a coma or something while working ..
> 
> I mean, the construction processes this much high without much floors underneath !! Oops


What do you know about SAFETY?


----------



## Fayez

Emarati2009 said:


> What do you know about SAFETY?


I know about it, that's why I said the worker might go into a coma from the height (not an accident)


----------



## Ingenioren

Don't think height causes coma anyway.


----------



## Braudian88

SiriusCane said:


> I've found an article which dates back from may 2013. Visibly Emaar already announced its plans a long tile ago.
> http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTallNews/tabid/4810/Article/225/language/en-US/view.aspx







Minute 5:26


----------



## AP Design

Ingenioren said:


> Don't think height causes coma anyway.


I presume fayzoon meant losing consciousness, not a long-term comma. And he talked only about a possibility of it, not a regularly happening incident.
The first of the *three altitude regions* of the lowered oxygen amount that is regularly capable of invoking a medical condition is 1,500–3,500 m, because the atmospheric pressure at 1,500 m is 17% lower (0.83 atm) than at the sea level (1 atm, by definition).


----------



## Fayez

AP Design said:


> I presume fayzoon meant losing consciousness, not a long-term comma. And he talked only about a possibility of it, not a regularly happening incident.
> The first of the *three altitude regions* of the lowered oxygen amount that is regularly capable of invoking a medical condition is 1,500–3,500 m, because the atmospheric pressure at 1,500 m is 17% lower (0.83 atm) than at the sea level (1 atm, by definition).


I'm sure you are smarter than a lot :lol:

Not only I didn't mean a long-term coma but, it also was meant to be a joke. I don't know why every one is replying seriously


----------



## Gabriel900

can we go back to the subject of this thread please ...


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

New pictures for the tower it self This should rise very soon :banana: :banana: :banana:
Source @EmaarDubai From Instagram


----------



## Gabriel900

History in the making


----------



## ZZ-II

Soon the complete hole will be dug out :cheers:


----------



## SiriusCane

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> New pictures for the tower it self This should rise very soon :banana: :banana: :banana:
> Source @EmaarDubai From Instagram
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ag4Tpowh.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7DeTEEuh.png


Thanks for these amazing pics ! ^^ :banana:
Does anyone of you know if the diameter of the base of the tower will be the one defined by the piles (green circle) or the one created by the wall delimiting the foundations (red circle) ?








(sorry for this awful draw :lol


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Piles you see are only the ones that are dug up ... I am sure many more are waiting to be unearthed during excavation. Concerning the diameter, well we are basically months away from having this question answered before our eyes.


----------



## DubaiM

Every time I see the foundation, I find it fascinating that such a tall and massive structure is going to emerge out of a pit of sand and dirt. Amazing :cheers:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

To my estimate, the ring wall is far too thin to act as a foundation, or a part of it.
The actual foundation will thus come on the piles that are now being dug out.


A few months patience is all we need...


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing how far we are in construction! This was announced just a year ago after all


----------



## ballom

DubaiM said:


> Every time I see the foundation, I find it fascinating that such a tall and massive structure is going to emerge out of a pit of sand and dirt. Amazing :cheers:


What do you expect emerging from?
Chocolate? :lol::lol:


----------



## DubaiM

ballom said:


> What do you expect emerging from?
> Chocolate? :lol::lol:


Yes, but only mixed with hazelnuts for extra stability


----------



## SiriusCane

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTl4jFslzys/
:nuts: Marvellous !! :drool:


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

^^
EMAAR: Sneek peek into the future.
I love that future :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## DubaiM

We need an HD version of exactly this render :drool:


----------



## cristianer

Wow, thanks for the photos.


----------



## ovaron

Gabriel900 said:


> History in the making


Sure, as this will become the most useless building of all times, because it as not a single function beside being a landmark and observation deck.

The Eiffeltower send the first radio signal in Europe, the World Trade Center was a business hub with a lot of working space, Burj Dubai has at least a hotel in the base, but wtf it this?

Of course it is interesting to watch it being build and breaking height limits. But even more interesting will bw how it looks like in 30 years.


----------



## spiderman555

Well , CTBUH says that this is not a building it's a supported-tower.
http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/the-tower-at-dubai-creek-harbour/23572


----------



## DubaiM

New York City comes up with an innovative hybrid-skyscraper and it would be the revolution of architecture. Dubai comes up with an innovative hybrid-skyscraper and it's a an inefficient and useless architectural nightmare. :| 

Dubai haters will always exist. They really don't have a problem with the tower itself, but with the city it's located in. Dubai's projects can be as good as they want, but haters gonna hate, cuz it's Dubai. 

I don't know why exactly people have a bug up their a** about the UAE, but in my opinion it's no more than prejudices and jealousy


----------



## Emarati2009

ovaron said:


> Sure, the people of United Arab Emirates will have to pay for it.


----------



## CHINA0086

DubaiM said:


> New York City comes up with an innovative hybrid-skyscraper and it would be the revolution of architecture. Dubai comes up with an innovative hybrid-skyscraper and it's a an inefficient and useless architectural nightmare. :|
> 
> Dubai haters will always exist. They really don't have a problem with the tower itself, but with the city it's located in. Dubai's projects can be as good as they want, but haters gonna hate, cuz it's Dubai.
> 
> I don't know why exactly people have a bug up their a** about the UAE, but in my opinion it's no more than prejudices and jealousy


Its human weakness.dont mind this too much.

I want to talk to those jealousy guys,or talk to myself,try to think about that almost everyone here will die in this century, as skyscraper fan,we desire to see what future looks like,so that sometimes i even want to living in 25 century or 1000 years later,see what the world looks like by that time,but that is impossible,we are in here already,but we can cheating,we want to see the future as soon as possible,and we can,Duabi is doing this great thing.

I ever jealousy,but now ,i just want to see the future,dont care which city is,just need to know,we have no much time,only few decades for us.


----------



## droneriot

I agree, and I love the pace at which it is going. The next world's tallest building in Dubai (by next I mean after this one) could be a space launch railgun giving people space travel for the price of a plane ticket, and at the Dubai development pace it'll be under construction in 2025. Just hop in your hyperloop to Dubai and visit the orbit hotel for a weekend.


----------



## ballom

droneriot said:


> I agree, and I love the pace at which it is going. The next world's tallest building in Dubai (by next I mean after this one) could be a space launch railgun giving people space travel for the price of a plane ticket, and at the Dubai development pace it'll be under construction in 2025. Just hop in your hyperloop to Dubai and visit the orbit hotel for a weekend.


Don't dream too much.
It's already fantastic than for 2025-2026 we will see the ITS (best rocket ever made, 100% reusable even bigger than saturn V with an absurd payload capacity and it can be a manned spacecraft)

But a space launch railgun? even IF we finaly got everything for design a functionnal and affordable one, buiding everything for it will probably took at least 10 years


----------



## AltinD

ovaron said:


> Sure, but revenues is not everything. You also have to think about the expences. Maintainance and repair of this building will be horrendous. Pure nighmare.
> 
> Empire State is a simple structure and come on, it stands not somewhere... it stands in New York.


What the hell are you blabbing about?


----------



## ovaron

Only stupid cats build buildings and think the work is done. 

In the end maintaining the building will be much more expensive than building it. Especially with a construction like this. If i just think about painting the cables all couples of years. hno:

It will look like this a lot of time in the future:










They needed like three years to get this bridge im my old neighborhood done. And it is tiny compared to the tower.


----------



## AltinD

^^



ovaron said:


> Empire State is a simple structure and come on, it stands not somewhere... it stands in New York.


:nuts:


----------



## AP Design

ovaron said:


> In the end maintaining the building will be much more expensive than building it. Especially with a construction like this. If i just think about painting the cables all couples of years. hno:


Hopefully, the future graphene-based cables will eliminate the need for maintenance (and at the same time, will reduce their weight at least 10 times).


----------



## sebiart

@ovaron

think about the Eiffel Tower, so many little structures to paint and it is still there for nearly 130 years now. 

If you build an icon, you are willing to pay for the maintenance.


----------



## DubaiM

sebiart said:


> @ovaron
> 
> think about the Eiffel Tower, so many little structures to paint and it is still there for nearly 130 years now.
> 
> If you build an icon, you are willing to pay for the maintenance.


Jesus, do you really compare an almost 130 years old building with this state-of-the-art project? Materials back then in the 19th century were very basic. Today there are many options to minimise maintenance. Your hometown also doesn't have the budget to use the best materials and to maintain the building efficiently. That's why it takes so long.


----------



## AP Design

^^ I think


DubaiM said:


> Jesus


is not entirely wrong comparing it to the Eiffel Tower. AAMOF, the structural material of the currently most advanced tower's upper part is pretty much the same. But let's hope they will be using the new B2-crystalline Fe-Al-Ni steel at least here (it was invented 5 years after the BK's opening).


----------



## Joy Machine

DubaiM said:


> Jesus, do you really compare an almost 130 years old building with this state-of-the-art project? Materials back then in the 19th century were very basic. Today there are many options to minimise maintenance. Your hometown also doesn't have the budget to use the best materials and to maintain the building efficiently. That's why it takes so long.


The materials may have improved but the physics are still the same. There will a phenomenal amount of routine inspection and maintenance. You can't just build a building a forget about it bc materials improved. Nature rots buildings, those sand particles, erode buildings and get into the mech system. It takes off paint...so like the golden gate bridge, painting those cables will be a huge expense alone. Think the golden gate has a crew year round just painting cables. The maintenance of this isn't some summer job bc materials improved. If anything, when something goes wrong (which things will bc you have moving parts etc) it will be even more costly than a simple system.


----------



## droneriot

Yeah the tower will need to be maintained, like every other building in the world, and every car, appliance, furniture and even your own body. It's such common knowledge that everything needs maintainance that duh obviously that was the first thing Emaar factored into their financial projections, so I honestly have no idea how this is a subject of debate. :lol:


----------



## Orion602

What is the projected life expectancy of such structure, bytheway ? 
1-2 centuries or more? can it stand for more than 500 years?


----------



## AP Design

^^ The Eiffel Tower, for example, is supposed to last "forever" - according to its website (as long as it is regularly protected from pollution, rust and birds feces).
"This Tower" can stand for more than 500 years, but it won't - because surely there will be no need for it after 200 years.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I'm curious how these tall towers will be taken down in the future. So far not too many tall buildings have been brought down, I think the tallest are 40-50 stories. And as far as I know they were all brought down by implosion. But how would you bring the Burj Kalifa down, or 432 Park in NY, without damaging the surrounding neighborhood? Just wondering.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Burj khalifa will never be brought down as long as there is humans around to maintain it ... but there is a way to bring structures down gently ... here's an article 

http://www.core77.com/posts/55976/J...-the-Buildings-Weight-to-Generate-Electricity


----------



## victor del rey

AP Design said:


> ^^ The Eiffel Tower, for example, is supposed to last "forever" - according to its website (as long as it is regularly protected from pollution, rust and birds feces).
> "This Tower" can stand for more than 500 years, but it won't - because surely there will be no need for it after 200 years.


There is no need for many old building around the world although they remain where they are due to historical reasons, maybe it won't be needed in the future but it won't be tear down just because of that. Then , the empire state building could also be demolished and replaced but a taller , greener and bigger building but it's not. There are other things apart from money.


----------



## The-Real-Link

There have been a few books and documentaries about skyscraper demolition if I recall, such as a hypothetical future where an old short building called the Empire State was at the end of life. Explosive were of course not an option in crowded NYC so they simply stripped off most materials, then unbolted the steel floor by floor. A lengthy deconstruction, rather, than a fast and sudden implosion. I think the book once said that it took a year to take down the ESB in reverse (ironically about as long as it took to build), and the mooring mast was left in a park as testament to the history and building existing. 

Should The Tower be brought down in hundreds of years, sure; there's a huge plaza that in theory gives it the space to handle an implosion. But hopefully all willing, that will be in a far future once this structure is old and dated and has served its function long past the lifetime of any of us here. 

TLDR, I think any of our skyscrapers today will be deconstructed piecemeal instead of outright imploded unless space allows for it. 

But back to The Tower, yeah maintenance of course reminds me strongly of bridges. I hope with some new material tech today that we can at least reduce how often the cables and connections need maintenance because if they rust or are pooped on, could quickly become unsightly. But as was said, I am sure Emaar has factored in the cleaning and maintenance of such a project from the get-go as part of the lifetime calculations.


----------



## GulfArabia

Arn't all buildings today are designed with deconstruction in mind...


----------



## AP Design

GulfArabia said:


> Arn't all buildings today are designed with deconstruction in mind...


How do you imagine it with the monolithic RC construction method? By preinstalling explosive charges into the structural elements?


----------



## DemolitionDave

Implosion is going the way of the Dodo. It's because of the dust. There are over 4,000 cases of cancer directly attributable to a one time exposure to the dust cloud that emanated from the WTC collapse. The dust cloud is mainly respirable silica with traces of heavy metals. The dust is extremely caustic and scars the lungs. It has the same pH as Drano. There is also a problem with the detonation of explosives creating huge amounts of Phenols, a know carcinogen. That in turns contaminates the sit, the surrounding areas and the debris. They didn't know this until last year when they tested the site of an implosion in Canada. 400 lbs of explosives contaminated 4,000 tons of debris, the site, the surrounding area, the lake next to the area and a canal downstream.

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local...nto-dows-lake-from-new-hospital-site-feds-say


----------



## GulfArabia

AP Design said:


> How do you imagine it with the monolithic RC construction method? By preinstalling explosive charges into the structural elements?


I am no expert lol


----------



## HighwayStar

AP Design said:


> How do you imagine it with the monolithic RC construction method? By preinstalling explosive charges into the structural elements?


Why don't they just install a giant rocket motor underground and launch it into space when the time comes


----------



## DemolitionDave

Environmental considerations aside, when a building is imploded it generates 2 feet of debris per floor and that debris has an angle of repose of 2:1 so you can imagine how much space it would take up.


----------



## GulfArabia

What if it leans like the pisa tower


----------



## Torry Cox

I think this design would not suit anyone except as Dubai. And there it is just in its place. Perfectly!


----------



## DubaiM

To all the replies: I have never said that maintenance won't be needed, but there will surely be less effort in comparison to the Eiffel Tower. Materials have improved and it will make maintenance more convenient. The Tower has lots and lots of cables, so there is much work to do, but you can't imagine it will be like maintaining a 1200m tall Eiffel Tower.

Concerning the recent discussion: I think the Empire State Building will never be deconstructed due to its historical value. I mean, the romans surely didn't expect the Colosseum to be preserved for millennials. 

Towers like 432 PA though will be demolished, because one day, it will be surrounded by way taller towers and it's layout and interiors will be too outdated. There is also no historical value which could prevent a demolition (and there won't be in the future). 

The One World Trade Center will also be preserved for as long as possible due to its symbolic value as well.

Anyway, let's be glad that we can follow the construction of those wonderful landmarks :cheers:


----------



## AP Design

^^ "Never say "never"". When Colosseum was built, it was practically the Golden Age of architecture. We've been living through the age of degradation ever since.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

DubaiM said:


> Towers like 432 PA though will be demolished, because one day, it will be surrounded by way taller towers and it's layout and interiors will be too outdated. There is also no historical value which could prevent a demolition (and there won't be in the future).


432 Park is an important piece of design and it will be protected as such in the future. Also demolitions of that height are economically unviable.


----------



## 00Zy99

AP Design said:


> ^^ "Never say "never"". When Colosseum was built, it was practically the Golden Age of architecture. We've been living through the age of degradation ever since.


Grand Central Terminal might beg to disagree.


----------



## DUBAI10000

This tower is not useless at all, sure its never going to turn a profit, the initial cost of construction and the very high cost of maintaining a building like that will be much too high even if the Observation Deck does rack in $100,000,000 per annum. However was the Eifel Tower or the Burj Al Arab a waste of money or bad investment for Paris and Dubai. No not at all, In fact because of this tower (like the Eiffel tower and the Burj Al Arab) the developer will be able to charge premium prices for flats in the surrounding area. That there is the profit.


----------



## CrazyDave

AP Design said:


> ^^ The Eiffel Tower, for example, is supposed to last "forever" - according to its website (as long as it is regularly protected from pollution, rust and birds feces).
> "This Tower" can stand for more than 500 years, but it won't - because surely there will be no need for it after 200 years.


I don't mean to be rude, but the Eiffel Tower was built as a (temporary structure). It was only built to be used as an attraction for the 1889 Worlds Fair and intended to be taken down in 1909, and here it still stands today.
The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour on the other hand is being built with the intention that it is going to be there permanently.


----------



## ballom

ThatOneGuy said:


> 432 Park is an important piece of design and it will be protected as such in the future. .


Can you please develop?


----------



## AP Design

DUBAI10000 said:


> This tower is not useless at all, sure its never going to turn a profit, the initial cost of construction and the very high cost of maintaining a building like that will be much too high even if the Observation Deck does rack in $100,000,000 per annum. However was the Eifel Tower or the Burj Al Arab a waste of money or bad investment for Paris and Dubai. No not at all, In fact because of this tower (like the Eiffel tower and the Burj Al Arab) the developer will be able to charge premium prices for flats in the surrounding area. That there is the profit.


Plus, I expect the "community fee" to be higher than average, so they will surely cover it.


----------



## Scion

DUBAI10000 said:


> This tower is not useless at all, sure its never going to turn a profit, the initial cost of construction and the very high cost of maintaining a building like that will be much too high even if the Observation Deck does rack in $100,000,000 per annum. However was the Eifel Tower or the Burj Al Arab a waste of money or bad investment for Paris and Dubai. No not at all, In fact because of this tower (like the Eiffel tower and the Burj Al Arab) the developer will be able to charge premium prices for flats in the surrounding area. That there is the profit.


To sum this up, there is a concept in marketing called "loss leader", both The Tower and Burj Khalifa fits the bill.


----------



## AP Design

^^ "in marketing"? Or in maintaining?


----------



## Torry Cox

AP Design said:


> ^^ "Never say "never"". When Colosseum was built, it was practically the Golden Age of architecture. We've been living through the age of degradation ever since.


I agree with you completely.


----------



## The-Real-Link

AP Design said:


> ^^ "in marketing"? Or in maintaining?


Probably both ;p. Or at least in these cases, both do happen to fit. I'd imagine they don't have to be always exclusively together, though.


----------



## DubaiM

AP Design said:


> We've been living through the age of degradation ever since.


Why do you think so? Please be more specific


----------



## AP Design

DubaiM said:


> Why do you think so? Please be more specific


I don't just think so, it's a well known fact. If the development companies of the present times would be putting half as many efforts as the Antiquity age developers, we'd have our real properties at least half as expensive, and twice as good.


----------



## Sector 7

HighwayStar said:


> Why don't they just install a giant rocket motor underground and launch it into space when the time comes


WHAT!?!?!?!? Are you kidding me?


----------



## GulfArabia

New video


----------



## GulfArabia

Its the same fly through but with the updated tower design, its a glass tower now.. i think there will be many more floors than 55


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ totally agree ... it looks glassy and as if it has floors all over!! This might be just for rendering purposes but it is quite interesting ... heres some close up screenshots from the vid!


----------



## GulfArabia

I hope it stays white.. with the surrounding towers being allglass and grey/blue so that it can stand out the same way burj al arab does... otherwise it will dissapear in the skyline...


----------



## droneriot

Disappear in the skyline... Please check the thread title again for the height.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

GulfArabia said:


> I hope it stays white.. with the surrounding towers being allglass and grey/blue so that it can stand out the same way burj al arab does... otherwise it will dissapear in the skyline...


It still has the original white 'columns' up its length, I don't see any change in the design.


----------



## Scion

^^ agreed

It is same video released on 2 March https://youtu.be/YsY4dz1fQ4U by BRAG - the creator of these animations. Every detail of the tower's design is exactly the same.

Emaar only added their permanent logo plus annotations at each scene and reuploaded to their own official channel yesterday.

Given the diameter of the main pillar is something around 70-75m, it would make sense to have some occupiable functions along the length of it. If it is "just" the core, then it's an insanely thick core.


----------



## goodybear

Wait, if this tower did have more than 50% usable floors, does that mean it would qualify as the world's tallest building? Or does a skyscraper have to be freestanding to qualify as one?


----------



## Gabriel900

goodybear said:


> Wait, if this tower did have more than 50% usable floors, does that mean it would qualify as the world's tallest building? Or does a skyscraper have to be freestanding to qualify as one?


But then is this tower freestanding? I was told the tower foundations can support it and the cables are only there for stability nothing more ... Emaar is keeping so many secrets it will be an exciting 3 years


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

IMO 3 years from now is not very realistic.
They would really have to hurry-up...
4-5 years seems more feasible. Even than it could top out before Jeddah.


Exciting.


----------



## Fayez

Actually, these cables are making it look so great. The design is very unique from all aspects


----------



## azey

unique doesnt always means beautiful


----------



## DubaiM

azey said:


> unique doesnt always means beautiful


In this case, it does


----------



## ballom

azey said:


> unique doesnt always means beautiful


If only evolo skyscraper's architect could understood that hno:


----------



## AP Design

DubaiM said:


> In this case, it does


I agree with you very much! This case has some of the most important elements of beauty.



ballom said:


> If only evolo skyscraper's architect could understood that hno:


Yes, evolo shows an astonishing collection of an impossible crap that will never be implemented.


----------



## Whisky Peak

calatrava spoke a little about this tower:

- Q: You're planning the tallest building in the world in Dubai (?).
A: We have a builder with very big ambitions, and we working hard to meet these 
ambitions.
- Q: When will construction be ready?
A: It was supposed to stand for the Expo 2020. We do our best, but primarily we want 
to build a beautiful building.
- Q: They/You make a secret about the height. How high should it be?
A: The builder has announced that it will be even higher than the 826-meter-high Burj 
Khalifa.

source:

http://www.blick.ch/life/wohnen/sta...nicht-mehr-nach-rezepten-bauen-id6589056.html


----------



## Ch.W

So Calatrava says...what...???
This Interview sounds like the pointless bullshit politician speaks everyday. Nice words, but in the end there's no new information. hno:


----------



## AP Design

^^ Basically, one of the answers tells us it's [probably] not going to be completed by 2020.


----------



## Whisky Peak

He said that perhaps the tower will not completed in 2020 because primarily they want 
"to build a beautiful building".


----------



## The-Real-Link

I could see it structurally complete by 2020, just not open for business yet. But who knows. Something this size can only be built so fast.


----------



## ZZ-II

I'm excited to see how fast this will rise.


----------



## Scion

Ch.W said:


> So Calatrava says...what...???
> This Interview sounds like the pointless bullshit politician speaks everyday. Nice words, but in the end there's no new information. hno:


Without a doubt Calatrava had signed a non disclosure agreement with Emaar, with several pages worth of terms and conditions, and dire consequences for any info leak. Can't blame him for doing the politician speak.


----------



## Tom_Green

This is so incredibly tall for what humans can build. But now i have seen the Eiger North Face for the first time. I stood there and imagined how that tower with the Burj Khalifah on top is just as height as the North face. And still, this would be not even the half of the entire mountain. 

Next year in spring i will visit the city again. I hope that the structure will be visible over the ground at that time.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Scion said:


> Without a doubt Calatrava had signed a non disclosure agreement with Emaar, with several pages worth of terms and conditions, and dire consequences for any info leak. Can't blame him for doing the politician speak.


Indeed Not even Santiago Calatrava can afford To reveal Height secrets that Dubai wants to keep a secret. And he is way to professional to do so anyway.


----------



## Scion

Screen cap from https://youtu.be/g7MsVM10sn4


----------



## Gabriel900

Size is out of this world ... this project is out of this world :drool:


----------



## Sani Ramic

This project is going to set milestones in some points we never thought it could happen this decade - and that's for sure


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Look at the amount of trucks cranes piling machinery everywhere the amount of activity is unbelievable !!!


----------



## The-Real-Link

So had a random thought while browsing that other wonderful skyscraper site with diagrams and thought back to the Burj. While we supposedly know from Imre and others back in the day that the BK's height kept getting bumped up, and that supposedly, a height of 1,011 meters was approved, the tower was too far along in construction to extend the height higher than the finalized 828M. 

While the Burj and Emaar had to be happy to exceed the previous WTB of Taipei 101 by a mere ~320 meters, I was thinking well, what other factor is close to 509? 1,011 is not too far off from double the height.

Now ok, looking at The Tower. We can guesstimate for now, sure minimum 1,000 meters to beat Kingdom Tower. But I don't think that is their plan. Look at Canton Tower just above 600m or even Tokyo Skytree at about 630 meters. 

If Emaar's plan was to double any existing record for the WTB putting it (in theory at the time) completely out of reach by a competitor, who is to think that they would not try to double the world's tallest tower record with The Tower?! 

At this rate they'd need "only" about 1,260 meters to do it, too. That's IMO, certainly within reach for this project yet not the pie in the sky mile-ish heights. 

Well, then again I wouldn't exactly complain if The Tower was 1,600m lol. But it was just an idea I had when looking at diagrams and thinking of Emaar's intent with the Burj and now The Tower.


----------



## DubaiM

It's astonishing how little we still know about The Tower @DCH. 

Yes, we have seen a ton of renderings, but there's a lot which remains unknown: 
The height, number of floors, floor plans, the towers width, general architectural drawings of the tower, construction materials, facade materials, interior designs, the exact function of those cables and even if this ends up being a true skyscraper like JT or a tower like Tokyo SkyTree.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Exactly ... Emaar unlike others ... know how to keep things interesting and completely in the dark!! This tower is shrouded in secrecy I won't be surprised if we end up with some jaw dropping numbers  I don't see this tower scoring anywhere lower than 1400m and this sounds crazy now but just remember this post guys and I will be quoting it in 5 years to remind you of it


----------



## Vlad Chernykh

Go to google earth there is an update !!


----------



## GulfArabia

Vlad Chernykh said:


> Go to google earth there is an update !!


U can see the outline of the plaza in the sand


----------



## SiriusCane

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Exactly ... Emaar unlike others ... know how to keep things interesting and completely in the dark!! This tower is shrouded in secrecy I won't be surprised if we end up with some jaw dropping numbers  I don't see this tower scoring anywhere lower than 1400m and this sounds crazy now but just remember this post guys and I will be quoting it in 5 years to remind you of it


^^ I think even taller... :banana:


----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## SiriusCane

^^ We can finally see the foundations for the cables fastening. :banana:


----------



## The-Real-Link

Ah, yeah the two arcing lines in the sand there. I kind of see it I think.


----------



## Franckozzy

Can't figure out what that shape is hanging off the crane on the top of the picture. Looks like wires? Anyone knows?


----------



## droneriot

In the YouTube screenshot? I think that's actually the boom of another crane in the background that just looks connected to the foreground crane due to the perspective.


----------



## Arjundreamcatcher

maybe i am not getting the point but any reason why a kilometer high tower only having 55 floors?


----------



## Fayez

Arjundreamcatcher said:


> maybe i am not getting the point but any reason why a kilometer high tower only having 55 floors?


Actually, the main reason of building this tower is to get the tallest structure title from Jeddah Tower that's why. It is a good step for Dubai


----------



## GulfArabia

Arjundreamcatcher said:


> maybe i am not getting the point but any reason why a kilometer high tower only having 55 floors?


It might change, but all 55 floors are at the top, there is nothing below it.


----------



## Gabriel900

GulfArabia said:


> It might change, but all 55 floors are at the top, there is nothing below it.


We don't know .. this 55 floors number was given by an insider and Emaar could have easily change this! We basically have zero idea about this tower! It's kept in total darkness so anything is possible.


----------



## Emarati2009

[email protected] reviews progress & completion of foundation works of ‘The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour’ accompanied by @HamdanMohammed


----------



## Scion

So Dubai Holding has a stake in this project? No wonder it is speeding ahead so quickly


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ they have in all Dubai Creek Harbour ... but Emaar feels more involved. 

Concerning the recent updates ... it looks like piling was done all over the hole and not only in the center ... I am really excited for what next .... its time to start going up :banana:


----------



## BinSuroor

Great updates:banana:
So what's the next step?
Will it start rising soon?
So excited :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

Emaar just uploaded the following vid on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/emaardubai/videos/1936922359878058/

:banana:


----------



## BinSuroor

delete


----------



## Fayez

Yes! That is the good news we've been waiting for

I expect it to rise above the ground level in a matter of days


----------



## KillerZavatar

Wow, they don't mess around. Unbelievable how far the construction is already! The announcement of the tower feels like yesterday!


----------



## Scion

^^ Ground broke on 12/10/2016, foundation complete on 25/05/2017. The speed here is insane! :nuts: Most 300m- towers in Dubai nowdays spend twice as much time in the ground works stage. hno:


----------



## Whisky Peak

screenshot from the video by emaar:


----------



## Fayez

Scion said:


> ^^ Ground broke on 12/10/2016, foundation complete on 25/05/2017. The speed here is insane! :nuts: Most 300m- towers in Dubai nowdays spend twice as much time in the ground works stage. hno:


Welcome to Emaar


----------



## A7R

Scion said:


> So Dubai Holding has a stake in this project? No wonder it is speeding ahead so quickly


Yes, and Dubai Holding under the new and robust management of Al Habbai (of Meraas fame) will hopefully reveal their own plans for the area around the Burj. :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

Scion said:


> ^^ Ground broke on 12/10/2016, foundation complete on 25/05/2017. The speed here is insane! :nuts: Most 300m- towers in Dubai nowdays spend twice as much time in the ground works stage. hno:


Which is normal ... here they want to finish asap that's why the speed is insane. Other Emaar projects are as well taking forever to finish while this one looks like is gonna be rising in a record time



A7R said:


> Yes, and Dubai Holding under the new and robust management of Al Habbai (of Meraas fame) will hopefully reveal their own plans for the area around the Burj. :banana:


Great another citywalk copy


----------



## A7R

Gabriel900 said:


> Which is normal ... here they want to finish asap that's why the speed is insane. Other Emaar projects are as well taking forever to finish while this one looks like is gonna be rising in a record time
> 
> 
> 
> *Great another citywalk copy*


Nothing wrong with City Walk, at least it will stop the development from just being another Downtown clone.


----------



## Gabriel900

A7R said:


> Nothing wrong with City Walk, at least it will stop the development from just being another Downtown clone.


There is nothing like downtown in that, the whole masterplan doesn't look like anything already built,! But having a 4th citywalk after bluewaters and la mer, is too much! Anyways Dubai Holding track record isn't that great and I won't expect anything unique delivered from their side! We only can hope Emaar have the majority of stake in the masterplan


----------



## A7R

Gabriel900 said:


> There is nothing like downtown in that, the whole masterplan doesn't look like anything already built,! But having a 4th citywalk after bluewaters and la mer, is too much! Anyways Dubai Holding track record isn't that great and I won't expect anything unique delivered from their side! We only can hope Emaar have the majority of stake in the masterplan


Really no similarities at all? A massive tower surrounded by smaller towers in a radial grid layout? Perhaps a boulevard of some sort going around said tower? 

J/K I love Emaar, they will deliver something amazing I'm sure. And DH is a shit developer can't argue with that, but I'm hoping under the new guy we get something interesting (like the marsa al arab project).


----------



## GulfArabia

They just need to turn it into a city, they should have a school, a hospital and diffrent use buildings in the area to give it some life, i want to see people walking to school and that kind of stuff... 99% of the people in downtown dubai are tourists... it just doesn't feel right..


----------



## leogodoy

Why was my post deleted? Is it illegal to post news from The National here?


----------



## Gabriel900

GulfArabia said:


> They just need to turn it into a city, they should have a school, a hospital and diffrent use buildings in the area to give it some life, i want to see people walking to school and that kind of stuff... 99% of the people in downtown dubai are tourists... it just doesn't feel right..


This is Dubai not Melbourne! The city is based on tourism, the weather is hostile and it has all necessary facilities it's just will never be pedestrian nor will it develop mountains magically and become less flat! This is unique for Dubai and I'm happy with it


----------



## ballom

Gabriel900 said:


> nor will it develop mountains magically and become less flat!


well...
http://www.abudhabi2.com/uae-mulls-man-made-mountain-in-bid-to-improve-rainfall/


probably not serious but they though of it :lol:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Emarati2009 said:


> [email protected] reviews progress & completion of foundation works of ‘The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour’ accompanied by @HamdanMohammed



I.M.O. only the piling for the tower core was completed.
In the circular hole, the core foundation itself will be built (raft foundation?).


The piling and foundation for the cable arrays has not even started yet.


Nevertheless: good progress for such huge project. 
Cannot wait to see it go vertical !




Does anybody know if the core will be made out of concrete, or out of steel?
I'm very curious about any construction details...


----------



## Scion

Gabriel900 said:


> But having a 4th citywalk after bluewaters and la mer, is too much!


I would say Jumeirah Central is City Walk 4.0. Creek Harbour is 5.0 :lol:


----------



## droneriot

We don't really know much about what Jumeirah Central will be yet. Just a concept full of placeholders.


----------



## gevorika78

Scion said:


> So Dubai Holding has a stake in this project? No wonder it is speeding ahead so quickly


Dubai Holding owns the land, thats all. But things are changing - to the better - so fast at Dubai Holding after change of management.


----------



## jurog

AWESOME!!!!:nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

wow, amazing progress. soon they can start to install the rebar.


----------



## cristianer

I was watching the Jeddah Tower but this is even taller! Impressive.


----------



## BinSuroor

Cool snapchat filter :lol::nuts:


----------



## Emarati2009

ICONIC :nuts:


----------



## AP Design

^^ It is. Approved as being iconic!


----------



## ROMA_WIN

I want to live in Dubai! My dream to see Dubai!


----------



## Ch.W

ROMA_WIN said:


> I want to live in Dubai! My dream to see Dubai!


Me too, partially. I don't want to live there but i will visit it. Let's do it together^^


----------



## ROMA_WIN

Ch.W said:


> Me too, partially. I don't want to live there but i will visit it. Let's do it together^^


Now I have no money. To fly from Ukraine to Dubai for 7 days, need $ 500


----------



## GulfArabia

Imagine if the "ropes" starts making screeching sounds at the base because of the friction, wind and the heavy loads...


----------



## Sani Ramic

My todays conference with some construction engineers was pretty impressive, i'm not allowed to copy any of the papers but what i can tell you is that they are not talking about if the tower can reach 1000m or 1100m, they discuss what will be next if this tower can DOUBLE the height of the highest buildings in the last decade (there are several towers in china with 600+m for example).


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

GulfArabia said:


> Imagine if the "ropes" starts making screeching sounds at the base because of the friction, wind and the heavy loads...


If they are not properly braced they could vibrate in the wind turning the whole building into a giant harp. It could sound like music or it could literally just give everyone headaches. :nuts:

And if they vibrate hard enough they could snap, like a whip, a whip weighing in several tones, destroying everything directly below it. :runaway:


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

We are living in very interesting times indeed  

But we have gotten to a point now that very few of the buildings in the top 20 including u/c Really turn a profit by itself. The Burj Khalifah Turn a profit all in all because it was built by Emaar wich in turn earns on a successful Dubai with alot of tourism. And the same applies to The Tower. 

And u also get to a point where elevators and core takes up to much space. But this Might be mitigated by Nanotechnology over time tho.

Thoughts on Future worlds tallest buildings below by Adrian Smith and William Baker (structural engineer) Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

https://www.citylab.com/design/2012/08/there-limit-how-tall-buildings-can-get/2963/


----------



## Gabriel900

If anyone can build a 1 mile high tower is Dubai! Such a great city with greater ambitions :banana:


----------



## The-Real-Link

They're thick enough that I don't imagine resonance to be a problem. Even though I still mentally think of them like guy tower steel cables, these'll be far larger in reality. I don't ever recall hearing bridge cables make noise so I'm sure these won't either. 

I think they're also just serving as minor stability anyway. No heavy (aka structural-integrity based) load is required of them, last I read. If the tower itself is all concrete and steel, I'm sure they're planning it to stand on its own.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Well.
Cables on, for instance, suspension bridges CAN give troubles.

In Rotterdam, when the Erasmus Bridge was constructed, vibrations happened in the suspension cables due to wind (frequency related).

It could be solved relatively quick by adding dampers at the lower end of the cable, to the bridge deck. So deck, cable and damper formed a triangle of approx. 2 m
And the problem was gone.


PS
If you don't believe what winds can do to a structure:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFzu6CNtqec


For the tower in Dubai, we look at a completely different scale.
It's all much larger and heavier.
But also finite-element calculation techniques improved over the last 20 year.
So let's hope that cable problems like above can be foreseen and avoided...


----------



## GulfArabia

I don't know why i called them ropes the word cable left my brain, but yeah.. its not just wind we deal with but also sand..


----------



## The-Real-Link

Oh not denying winds being powerful or not capable of destruction on cables. Just saying I think that between their weight plus tension plus dampening that I think they'll be secured well.


----------



## Emarati2009

Emaar: #TheTowerDCH Behind the Scenes: Foundation work has been completed & work has begun on the anchorages for the stay cables #DubaiCreekHarbour


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ WOW ! ,Emarati2009,  Fantastic , a Wonderful, will be Completed !! There's NO doubt in anybody's Mind , Right now, This is U/C and should be Placed on STICKY:righton: on top of the Jeddah Kingdom Tower as the Future Tallest in the World ,Passing the Jeddah Tower, Please any Moderator, you will be awarded putting this Thread as a Sticky at the Top of the World Forums with the Jeddah Kingdom Tower on top now, but this one Will be Completed !!:cheers2:





Emarati2009 said:


> Emaar: #TheTowerDCH Behind the Scenes: Foundation work has been completed & work has begun on the anchorages for the stay cables #DubaiCreekHarbour


----------



## GulfArabia

They need to start marketing the tower, no one knows this thing is U/C.. even in the middle east


----------



## Gabriel900

GulfArabia said:


> They need to start marketing the tower, no one knows this thing is U/C.. even in the middle east


Excuse you??!!! Are you serious :lol: Both in Dubai and my Home country its something everyone is talking about ... that is such a random weird thing to say :lol:


----------



## dreamax00

No that's true ! I'm studying in a civil engineering school and when we talk about projects in the world everyone think that Jeddah Tower is the tallest (sadly). Of course it has been years JT was annonced, The Tower is a very new project that started construction very fast ! I hope it will become more popular before completion.


----------



## GulfArabia

If ur in the civil enginnering or architecture community sure, but the rest of the world has no clue... i am studying civil engineering innthe gulf and the people around me have no idea but thats just me...


----------



## Emarati2009

GulfArabia said:


> They need to start marketing the tower, no one knows this thing is U/C.. even in the middle east


I think you need to read more about EMAAR


----------



## The-Real-Link

GulfArabia said:


> If ur in the civil enginnering or architecture community sure, but the rest of the world has no clue... i am studying civil engineering innthe gulf and the people around me have no idea but thats just me...


That's true of the majority of the public who doesn't follow skyscrapers, architecture, or the WT-whatever race though. As for marketing, this is EMAAR, I am sure they have done their profitability and investment calculations before sinking $20B into this city. 

Basically what we know as Downtown Dubai with BK and the mall succeeded probably beyond some of their wildest expectations, or at least on par. They are simply repeating it.


----------



## TheNorwegian

My first post this, been following this forum for quite some time now Cannot wait to see this marvel rise!:nuts: Anyways, poking through the internet, I stumbled upon an extended version of the "foundation completion-video" by Emaar. If you skip to 1:55/1:56 you can see some interesting construction-simulations showing how much of the current hole is going to be taken up by "The Tower" I thought this might be to someone´s interest (the video is featured down in the article)

http://www.albayan.ae/across-the-uae/news-and-reports/2017-05-26-1.2959246


----------



## DubaiM

Thanks a lot for the video! Here are two screenshots of the most interesting information :cheers:

As we can see, the actual width of the tower is* way* smaller than the diameter of the hole. Kind of disappointing in my opinion since the tower doesn't seem to be wide enough to have floors all the way up. Time will tell


----------



## Redzio

^^ This is probably not tower final look, maybe it's just a core in it, i don't know but in renders The tower is circle in shape and in that screenshot it is square.


----------



## SiriusCane

TheNorwegian said:


> My first post this, been following this forum for quite some time now Cannot wait to see this marvel rise!:nuts: Anyways, poking through the internet, I stumbled upon an extended version of the "foundation completion-video" by Emaar. If you skip to 1:55/1:56 you can see some interesting construction-simulations showing how much of the current hole is going to be taken up by "The Tower" I thought this might be to someone´s interest (the video is featured down in the article)
> 
> http://www.albayan.ae/across-the-uae/news-and-reports/2017-05-26-1.2959246


^^ So many thanks for this marvellous video TheNorwegian !!! :banana: And thank you DubaiM for the screenshots. 
Thanks to it, I could also take others... :nuts:


















(sorry for bad quality)


----------



## brandpb

amazing!


----------



## Prinz Eisenherz

Great hole!


----------



## Whisky Peak

Did you see this website (until now without content...):

http://towerdubaicreek.com/

Is this an official website?


----------



## michalh_dxb

I highly doubt this is an official one since there are many Google ad banners.
It's for the purpose of some real estate agent.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

No photo's since the piling for the core was completed.

Any activity in the pit for the foundation?
Any recent photo's?


----------



## Gabriel900

I really want to visit the site but its scorching hot ... I would need to park the car outside and walk all the distance of the circle to the center of the tower which is a deadly task in this weather.


----------



## SiriusCane

A new video talking a bit of The Tower. :cheers:





https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou8M7nsZ-tE


----------



## Whisky Peak

Screenshot from the video:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Gabriel900 said:


> ..... I would need to park the car outside and walk all the distance of the circle to the center of the tower ......



So, you are involved in this project in some way...?
Lucky you!


----------



## DubaiM

Look at thiiiis :drool:


----------



## husiemam

3 new white cranes are rising inside the hole


----------



## DubaiM

HD versions: :cheers:










https://emaar.com/en/property-launch/the-tower-at-dubai-creek-harbour/










https://emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

husiemam said:


> 3 new white cranes are rising inside the hole



That's good news!


just a question:
Does anybody know if this tower will get a concrete core, or will it be erected entirely of steel?
(I'm an engineer, so very curious...)


----------



## Sani Ramic

There will be a record regarding the height concrete gets pumped. &#55357;&#56842; If that answers your question.


----------



## skyscraper.blog

how about this:

*http://skyscraper.blog/2-amazing-things-you-definitely-didnt-know-about-the-dubai-creek-tower/*


----------



## Scion

^^ Are you the writer/editor of that site? I'm very intrigued by this bit of information:

"The developer is also building a pair of rocket shaped residential towers in the Dubai Creek Harbour scheme. They will be the tallest in the world according to the developer."

Is this referring to the ~500m "Lagoons twin towers" that we see in the older renders? In which case this ~1190m Creek Tower is the replacement for them.

Are they really planning a new pair of megatall residential twins here? I mean not just from inferring from the materplan renders, actual details on those individual towers?


----------



## DubaiM

Scion said:


> ^^ Are you the writer/editor of that site? I'm very intrigued by this bit of information:
> 
> "The developer is also building a pair of rocket shaped residential towers in the Dubai Creek Harbour scheme. They will be the tallest in the world according to the developer."
> 
> Is this referring to the ~500m "Lagoons twin towers" that we see in the older renders? In which case this ~1190m Creek Tower is the replacement for them.
> 
> Are they really planning a new pair of megatall residential twins here? I mean not just from inferring from the materplan renders, actual details on those individual towers?


There's plenty of wrong/subjective information in the article, so don't take this statement seriously.

The writer probably just mixed up some outdated renders or articles. The twin towers were planned in an older proposal of the Creek Harbour and have been replaced by The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour


----------



## TICONLA1

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> That's good news!
> 
> 
> just a question:
> Does anybody know if this tower will get a concrete core, or will it be erected entirely of steel?
> (I'm an engineer, so very curious...)


I would think both, concrete with a structural steel encasement, and one hell of alot of rebar, possible post tensioning as well, the outer cable array is there mainly to thrust the tower downward on to the foundation, some of the thrust provided by the sheer weight of the cables, (which is why they are draped instead of pulled tight) the other function of the cables being stability, 

however they build this "mast", i'll bet all the aforementioned methods or systems are used, in some way, and it will surely be massive and dense


----------



## PaulRubens

It will take a huge effort to get this tower ready by Expo 2020, but then again this is Dubai.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The anchor blocks for the cables must be massive as well.
Pure dead weight to prevent them being pulled out of the ground...


I wonder if the cables are really "draped".
They could start moving in the wind. With certain eigen-frequencies, this could become tricky...


----------



## ZZ-II

They should be close before pouring the raft.


----------



## Fayez

PaulRubens said:


> It will take a huge effort to get this tower ready by Expo 2020, but then again this is Dubai.


I agree, The number of days left for Expo 2020 are almost equal to the number of meters in height :nuts:

*1 meter / 1 day* would be such an interesting construction speed to watch daily in the following years :cheers:


----------



## AP Design

Theoretically, it can be topped out by then. But practically, it's not likely that everything will run smoothly and with no problems at all.


----------



## DubaiM

fayzoon said:


> I agree, The number of days left for Expo 2020 are almost equal to the number of meters in height :nuts:
> 
> *1 meter / 1 day* would be such an interesting construction speed to watch daily in the following years :cheers:


You are right, but then it will only be topped out. 
Remaining cladding works and even interior works would still have to be completed. I believe The Tower at DCH will not be done before 2021. That's just a realistic perspective on this huge development imo


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

It will remain a race with Jeddah Tower.
With much technical excitement !


And, who knows what kind of even higher construction might be announced somewhere on this planet, before 2020...?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Dubai ... they will go for the tallest legit building after finishing this one! I believe they might even announce it just before the EXPO and using this international event to market it.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Is that your personal wish, or some official, inside information?


----------



## TICONLA1

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> The anchor blocks for the cables must be massive as well.
> Pure dead weight to prevent them being pulled out of the ground...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the cables are really "draped".
> They could start moving in the wind. With certain eigen-frequencies, this could become tricky...


Yes the anchor blocks will also be substantial, and i'll bet that the entire arc has the cable anchorages tied together with keyed concrete blocks, so it will act as a monolithic single unit, (one on each side, but not connected to each other) as for cable oscillation and movement, there will be some obviously, but the woven lattice pattern of the cables should inhibit any excess movement, (again the sheer weight of the cables come into play here) and when woven in such a pattern, the cables will act more like a single unit, than individually, and finally, when the mast is built up to the level(s) that the cables tie into, any construction past that point will be stopped until the cable system is built to a reliable support status, if the cables are stranded, this will take a while,


----------



## Gabriel900

Both I would say ... anyways today I was nearby the site and snapped this pic ... cranes are definitely erected and working :banana:


----------



## skyscraper.blog

DubaiM said:


> There's plenty of wrong/subjective information in the article, so don't take this statement seriously.
> 
> The writer probably just mixed up some outdated renders or articles. The twin towers were planned in an older proposal of the Creek Harbour and have been replaced by The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour


Hey DubaiM and Scion, 
this particular post (http://skyscraper.blog/2-amazing-things-you-definitely-didnt-know-about-the-dubai-creek-tower/) you are referring to is a few month old, so possible lots of the information is outdated. I will sit down the next days and get it updated. There is a lot of stuff going on at the site as *Gabriel900* puts correctly.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

Gabriel900 said:


> Both I would say ... anyways today I was nearby the site and snapped this pic ... cranes are definitely erected and working :banana:


Gabriel you are awesome :banana::banana: thank you very much


----------



## Lisimah

^^
Nakheel Tower will rise from the ashes? :grandpa:
In fact, the development of Palm Jebel Ali looks like a logical step after completion The Tower at Dubai Creek opcorn:


----------



## DubaiM

Lisimah said:


> ^^
> In fact, the development of Palm Jebel Ali looks like a logical step after completion The Tower at Dubai Creek opcorn:


Good god no, the Palm Jebel Ali development is the worst pile of nonsense Dubai has ever created. It's an unattractive copy of the Palm Jumeirah and just another wet dream which turns out to be impractical in real life. 

The location close to the huge harbour is very unappealing and the development itself is totally isolated from the rest of Dubai which would practically turn it into another own city with lacking infrastructure. 

It's already enough that the Dubai Marina is 12km away from Downtown. We don't need another city centre which is 30km away. 

The next logic step is perhaps to complete Meydan One, Dubai Creek Harbour and Business Bay (which is full of empty plots) to finally create a dense, connected city. 
From then on, Dubai is able to improve the *existing* districts by constantly redeveloping and expanding them. 

It's absolute nonsense to build even more districts from scratch as the city has enough and many existing ones remain uncompleted to date.


----------



## Redzio

^^ You are completly right. And yeazzz i would love to see Nakheel Tower getting done in original design. That was THE THING, new pathbreaking design and seemles look, oh my god please. :master:


----------



## SiriusCane

Gabriel900 said:


> Both I would say ... anyways today I was nearby the site and snapped this pic ... cranes are definitely erected and working :banana:


Hey Gabriel900, thank you so much for the picture which is I suppose fabulous. :cheers: Actually, could you update the photo ? I can't connect frequently at the moment...


----------



## Gabriel900

SiriusCane said:


> Actually, could you update the photo ? I can't connect frequently at the moment...


Update? I thought this is visible to everyone!!!! what exactly is the problem?


----------



## Redzio

^^ He is probably not able to see the picture. Dunno why.


----------



## victor del rey

SiriusCane said:


> Hey Gabriel900, thank you so much for the picture which is I suppose fabulous. :cheers: Actually, could you update the photo ? I can't connect frequently at the moment...


Now? This is just a screenshot


----------



## Jillestalin

Good progress, but it's progressing slow if they will finished the tower before 2020...


----------



## SiriusCane

Well I don't understand... I can't see any of Gabriel900's recent pics. I don't know why. hno:


----------



## Emarati2009

SiriusCane said:


> Well I don't understand... I can't see any of Gabriel900's recent pics. I don't know why. hno:


----------



## SiriusCane

Thank you so much Emarati2009 !!! And Gabriel900 for being the reporter. 
I thought these cranes were from the different construction sites of the island but we don't see the Dubai Creek Residences...


----------



## Gabriel900

The residences were on my left side when I took this pic


----------



## Gabriel900

I just received these pics from a friend .. (sorry for the quality) with a big caption of "concrete pouring happening right now" and lots of activity around the tower as well


----------



## Fayez

That is what's called a foundation of a giant thing

When will it start rising above ground?

Will it be in 2017 at least?


----------



## ZZ-II

if they really pour the raft foundation right now it's indeed possible this will rise above ground already this year. That would be so awesome!


----------



## Whisky Peak

http://www.batipresse.com/2017/07/1...ementaux-pour-la-tour-la-plus-haute-du-monde/

In this French article, the author addresses environmental concerns ("the good sustainability of the tower" which has often been advertised)
and wonders the following questions:

- How will the safety system be dimensioned in the case of a fire?
- What are the power requirements for air conditioning in a country where the average temperature is 27 ° C?
- How to manage the wide variety of uses, and therefore needs, of the tower (residences, hotels, restaurants, etc.) and more specifically lighting, which is of paramount importance for Calatrava?
- And in a distant future .. how would deconstruction be made?

I thinks these are good thoughts and I hope we will be positively surprised in the future. A "highest" and "eco-friendly" structure in the world would be awesome!


----------



## Gabriel900

Whisky Peak said:


> - How will the safety system be dimensioned in the case of a fire?


I am sure this is one of the things that they will work extra hard on, its Dubai, fires are what they dread the most.



Whisky Peak said:


> - What are the power requirements for air conditioning in a country where the average temperature is 27 ° C?


I am sure very little power requirements since only the bulb will use it! Burj Khalifa consumes way more I assume, and since usable floors are only 700m+ that means it will use less energy since temps will be cooler up there than on ground levels




Whisky Peak said:


> - How to manage the wide variety of uses, and therefore needs, of the tower (residences, hotels, restaurants, etc.) and more specifically lighting, which is of paramount importance for Calatrava?


I don't see how this is an issue ... all these would have been already solved before even they started construction on that tower



Whisky Peak said:


> - And in a distant future .. how would deconstruction be made?


Just like Burj Khalifa, this will never come down as long as there is humans around to maintain it.


----------



## AP Design

Like I said before, the best means of evacuation in case of a severe emergency would be a pneumatic escape pods system.


----------



## _ph_

They cut the wires, launch the engines and escape with the upper part into space


----------



## willyy

How about parachutes


----------



## AP Design

willyy said:


> How about parachutes


The case of 9/11 has showed us, most people prefer to die on the spot rather than run for their lives down the staircase. You expect them to even buy a parachute?


----------



## Gabriel900

Emaar shared these update today titled :"Look beyond today and discover the new icon of the 21st century!" :banana:




























https://www.facebook.com/emaardubai/


----------



## perheps

Having you see google earth this building look like almost same size as stadium?
Absolutely stunning if they complete this would be monster tourists from around the world .... Imagine up to 20 skyscrapers need hotel as well they stare at Tower from inside hotel rather than walk look up Tower 
Anyone else think this when complete I assume?
If stop would be different story?


----------



## Scion

perheps said:


> Imagine up to 20 skyscrapers need hotel as well they stare at Tower from inside hotel rather than walk look up Tower


The preliminary masterplan from CallisonRTKL didn't have 20 skyscrapers, it had *20 supertalls*! 



moataz89 said:


>


----------



## perheps

Scion said:


> The preliminary masterplan from CallisonRTKL didn't have 20 skyscrapers, it had *20 supertalls*!


Are you're seriously?
Few of them 69 storey too close this monster building?
They would not walk after all :nuts:
I just want know who architecture?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ this is only a study guys ... nothing is set in stone yet


----------



## perheps

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ this is only a study guys ... nothing is set in stone yet


If my math correct would've be complete before 2035
175 skyscrapers this area from between 12-107 storey 
Rumour 100 storey would be site old plan like twist tower 
And 107 storey right next old site bank area


----------



## Sergei97

The Pictures are amazing. I'm happy about the Progress :banana:


----------



## Lisimah

Just imagine, if the Tower had panoramic elevators like Burj al Arab :nuts:


----------



## storm67

it looks like a right masterpiece!


----------



## Gabriel900

More from the study done by CallisonRTKL



























https://twitter.com/adcrozier


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

The Tower investment is all about that view analysis ,,, how smart..


----------



## Redzio

This is final plan or just another proposal?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ The plot use and urban planning is final .. towers height is of course just representative for the sake of the study.


----------



## Sector 7

I think Dubai Creek Tower sounds better than The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbor.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

Sector 7 said:


> I think Dubai Creek Tower sounds better than The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbor.


The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbor is just a DESCRIPTION. Till this moment officially it is UNNAMED!


----------



## GeneratorNL

Slightly off-topic: Do we already know where the extended metro line will run through this area? And how many stations will there be? Where will they be located?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DubaiM

GeneratorNL said:


> Slightly off-topic: Do we already know where the extended metro line will run through this area? And how many stations will there be? Where will they be located?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well, a masterplan of DCH was published a while ago in which you can see a metro line with its respective stations going through the area.  
Those plans could change any time though


----------



## AP Design

^^ It's a pity all metro lines in Dubai are designed this unnatural way.


----------



## moataz89

A video for the progress in the DCH Project & the tower :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkgthZXrjTY


----------



## Redzio

^^

:cheers:


















































Other buildings:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Excuse my French but that post was orgasmic.


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai_Boy said:


> Excuse my French but that post was orgasmic.


orgasmic is an understatement lol ... and that's how you do it ... Leave it to Emaar to build tallest towers ... they do it with such a grace and elegance it is just a joy to watch


----------



## DUBAI10000

Leave it to my boy Emaar to pull off something like this. Lol.


----------



## Unviewed

Sales center?


----------



## ZZ-II

So the raft isn't poured yet, but they're installing the steel for it it seems


----------



## city of the future

Not to be off topic but THIS is what kingdom "city" should look at this stage. Roads, buildings and infrastructure all being built simultaneous. This is very impressive of EMAAR. Everything neat and tidy, looks like a construction site in a developed country


----------



## Gabriel900

ZZ-II said:


> So the raft isn't poured yet, but they're installing the steel for it it seems


Well we don't know that  Emaar tend to release their construction update a bit late .. I expect this video isn't very recent and that is because the weather is very clear ... I think it was made in the beginning of this month since weather was horribly dusty in the past 2 weeks while it looks pretty clear in their released video


----------



## Lisimah

Future is rise before our eyes. We are lucky to live in such time :cheers:


----------



## Emarati2009

*Work progresses on Emaar's new $1bn Dubai supertower*



> Structural work is underway at Emaar Properties’ $1 billion (AED3.67bn) The Tower at Dubai Creek Harbour, which when completed in 2020 will be 100 metres taller than Burj Khalifa.
> 
> Its project update video for July, shared with Arabian Business, show structural sheets have been laid in the foundations of the tower.
> 
> The pile foundation was, however, completed in May, with the piles tested to bear a load of over 36,000 tonnes – the maximum carried by a single foundation pile to date.
> 
> More than 145 barrette piles were used to form the foundation for the tower, which has been designed by Spanish-Swiss architect Santiago Calatrava Valls.
> 
> The Tower will comprise residential and leisure features including a 360 viewing deck “The Pinnacle Room”, and a VIP observation deck with landscaping meant to recreate the “splendour of the Hanging Gardens of Babylon.”
> 
> It will also feature fully glazed rotating balconies that extend outward, rotating outside the skin of the tower and a boutique hotel for visitors.
> 
> Emaar Properties is developing the Dubai Creek Harbour master developer in joint venture with Dubai Holding.


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/content/376839-work-progresses-on-emaars-new-1bn-dubai-supertower


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## goodybear

^^Those photos clearly show how large this construction site is. I don't think I've ever seen so many cranes all on the same site. :banana: As for the construction speed, this elevator test tower that was recently built in Germany rose 3.6 meters per day, so I think a 3 meter speed per day is definitely realistic (even though this tower might be 5x as high as the elevator test tower, which is 244 meters high). On a similar note, is there any information on what elevators will be used in the Dubai Creek Harbour Tower and how many there will be?


----------



## m6b7n

goodybear said:


> ...this elevator test tower that was recently built in Germany ...


Thanks for the nice vid! A good visualization showing how different the weather in Germany is compared to KSA / Middle East btw.


----------



## Emarati2009

Emaar plans to complete Dubai Creek Tower *before *2020!

http://www.albayan.ae/economy/local-market/2017-07-24-1.3008668


----------



## BinSuroor

Emaar have just shared this picture 










Building the future, one brick at a time! #DubaiCreekTower 

https://twitter.com/emaardubai/status/889435263075745792


----------



## Gabriel900

Emarati2009 said:


> Emaar plans to complete Dubai Creek Tower *before *2020!
> 
> http://www.albayan.ae/economy/local-market/2017-07-24-1.3008668


It actually says something more very exciting it translates roughly to:

Emaar is aiming to finish the construction of this tower before 2020 *with construction methods and techniques never seen or used before*! :nuts: SO EXCITING


----------



## Lisimah

^^
Wow! It would be nice to see something similar to 3d-printing :banana:
It's hard to believe, but Emaar knows how to surprise :cheers:


----------



## SiriusCane

^^ Yes I also thought some parts of this masterpiece could be prefabricated. I'm overjoyed to hear about revolutionary techniques but if this tower is completed before 2020, no chance it to be taller than 1300m... So maybe a bit dissapointing although it is a dizzying height.


----------



## Gabriel900

SiriusCane said:


> ^^ Yes I also thought some parts of this masterpiece could be prefabricated. I'm overjoyed to hear about revolutionary techniques but if this tower is completed before 2020, no chance it to be taller than 1300m... So maybe a bit dissapointing although it is a dizzying height.


Only in Dubai ... disappointed with 1300m :lol: love it 

Well the truth is Emaar with all their glory keep delaying the completion of their projects at least 2 years ... so I doubt this one will be operational before 2021 .. although I believe it might top out in 2020


----------



## droneriot

I think years ago Emaar hired Elon Musk to come up with their completion dates.


----------



## Emarati2009

https://twitter.com/emaardubai


----------



## Gabriel900

This is soo like Dubai!!! :lol: They want people to start experiencing Dubai even before reaching the city



Scion said:


> From Emaar themselves:
> 
> "Every day following the sunset, Dubai Creek Tower will emit a “beacon of light” from its peak."
> 
> That would be spectacular. And considering how close this thing is to the airport, everyone flying in and out with south side window views will be able to bask in its glory.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> It actually says something more very exciting it translates roughly to:
> 
> Emaar is aiming to finish the construction of this tower before 2020 *with construction methods and techniques never seen or used before*! :nuts: SO EXCITING


Forgive my pessimism, but piloting untested construction techniques tends not to improve one's odds of finishing by a set deadline, especially not on a project of this magnitude.


----------



## AltinD

2023 - 4 is the expected completion time estimate as per the bidders for the main construction package


----------



## Tom_Green

I wonder when we can come closer to the site of tower. The small first residential project should be completed by next year.


----------



## brandpb

#DubaiCreekTower AWESOME!


----------



## Emarati2009

Emaar moves to tender region's largest ever building contract

The contract to build the world’s largest shopping mall in Dubai is expected to be worth about $5bn
 :nuts:

meed


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Emarati2009 said:


> Emaar moves to tender region's largest ever building contract
> 
> The contract to build the world’s largest shopping mall in Dubai is expected to be worth about $5bn
> :nuts:
> 
> meed


They should connect both Dubai mall and this mall together by everything possible !

fantastic pedestrian bridges (great winter walk between malls), one can eat lunch at Dubai mall , burn it off on the way to the new mall and have a second lunch !

metro line,Shuttles ....etc


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai_Boy said:


> They should connect both Dubai mall and this mall together by everything possible !
> 
> fantastic pedestrian bridges (great winter walk between malls), one can eat lunch at Dubai mall , burn it off on the way to the new mall and have a second lunch !
> 
> metro line,Shuttles ....etc


Well I can't reveal much but there is a project underway now to connect Downtown and Dubai Creek Harbour in a very cool and new method never seen before in Dubai and of course it will be the biggest worldwide


----------



## Gabriel900

Today by me


----------



## Orion602

wow. perfect. Looks like its already an attraction for people, taking photos etc.. and its just a model.
When built, it will likely become one of the must-visit places for tourists in Dubai.


----------



## SiriusCane

The "official" video of the introducing of the model. A bit longer than the other one. It shows several lightings. :nuts:





https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8VYSjtz-o


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Redzio

^^ Can you translate it?


----------



## goodybear

^^WOW! If the bud itself is equivalent to an 80 story building, that means it will be between 280 and 320 meters long! That really just shows how massive this whole tower is going to be! Now put that 80 story building at a height of around 700 meters, add a spire and voilà, we have the tower. I can still not believe this is actually happening, everything is so exciting. :banana::nuts:


----------



## Ch.W

I thought before i saw this new pics the bud has a round shape, not edgy. But it looks awesome like this, and definitely heigher than 1200m. :nuts:


----------



## Gabriel900

Here's an HD vid I took yesterday of it!


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

Redzio said:


> ^^ Can you translate it?


Same as post #2255. Some info about the model and the tower


----------



## ZZ-II

i want to see this rising NOW!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Redzio said:


> ^^ Can you translate it?


call me old fashioned , found it easier to write it down and post it here than scroll up and down and type it :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I don't understand the length of foundation .. other sources say its over 72 meters in depth, other say over 100 meters in depth .. here it says 60 meters! Is it more like a combination of all these or what cz its really confusing.


----------



## SiriusCane

Emaar finally gave us a crucial clue ! We can stop debating the height... According to my calculations, it is *1345,5m* !!! :banana: :banana:





(Dubai Mall's new screen, 700sqm), from 20sec. to 26sec.

Here is how I proceeded...

212 500 000 px (~ Dubai Creek Tower equivalent) X 8 = 1 700 000 000 px
130 769 230 (Burj Khalifa equivalent) X 13 = 1 700 000 000 px

Cross products (proportions) :
212 500 000px X 828m (BK) : (~ 130 769 230 px) = 1345, 5m (DCT)


----------



## Redzio

^^ Lol it's wrong... Burji is displaying on 10 panells tall and Creek Tower on about 12,5.... which makes Dubai Creek Tower about 1km tall... Anyway it is just the advertisement diagram it is probably not correct.


----------



## SiriusCane

Lol (bis) :lol: I didn't referred to the number of panels used to display the towers... but to the precisions brought ( X13 & X8 )...
That's no longer the estimate at this stage.


----------



## CrazyDave

I love that last stat "240,000 Cubic Meters of Concrete"


----------



## CrazyDave

If the Bulb is 80 floors this Tower has to have a height of a 300 story building.


----------



## TheNorwegian

SiriusCane said:


> Emaar finally gave us a crucial clue ! We can stop debating the height... According to my calculations, it is *1345,5m* !!! :banana: :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Dubai Mall's new screen, 700sqm), from 20sec. to 26sec.
> 
> Here is how I proceeded...
> 
> 212 500 000 px (~ Dubai Creek Tower equivalent) X 8 = 1 700 000 000 px
> 130 769 230 (Burj Khalifa equivalent) X 13 = 1 700 000 000 px
> 
> Cross products (proportions) :
> 212 500 000px X 828m (BK) : (~ 130 769 230 px) = 1345, 5m (DCT)


Wow, great find SiriusCane! This looks pretty (discreetly) official:lol: In the end of the video (2:55->) the text says "....will reach 11 kilometres", and then clearly shows "Creek Tower X8":banana: 11 000 metres, divided by 8 = 1375 metres:cheers: Only time will tell, but this is pretty exciting!


----------



## The-Real-Link

My thought of seeing it since it says laid on top of each other (though I wonder how thick a pixel substrate is so I think they rather just mean the physical dimensions). 

1,700,000,000 pixels so
1,700,000,000 / 13 = 130,769,230 pixels per BK or 157,933 pixels per meter

So 1,700,000,000 pixels (DCT x? but x8 of it's height) - x meters. 
1,700,000,000 / 8 = 212,500,000.

130,769,230 / 212,500,000 = 0.61
0.61 / 828 = *1,357m*

Or instead we have 212,500,000 / 157,933 = *1,345.50m (about 4,412 feet)*

I figure some of this offset is because of rounding but maybe I'm mistaken. Both heights are close enough IMO though to be reasonable if we take the displayed fact at face value.

Aligns also with everyone I see who did math before I went and did it anyway haha. Woo.


----------



## SiriusCane

I think your little "mistake", which isn't truly one  , is effectively due to rounding...
You round the relation (0.61) down... Indeed, 828m =/~ 1 357 X 0.61 (= 827.77)
But, 130 769 230 : 212 500 000 = *0.6153846118* (or ~ 0.61) lol: obviously this number doesn't exist in the fractional form)

The difference is quite significant, indeed, 1 357m X 0.6153846118 =/~ 835.07m and 828m : 0.6153846118 = *1345.500008m*


----------



## Tom_Green

500m taller than Burj Khalifah would be really something :banana:


----------



## paprys81

Did the project start yet? Why its status is "UNDER CONSTRUCTION"?
Thanks for answers


----------



## oscillation

paprys81 said:


> Did the project started yet? Why its status is "UNDER CONSTRUCTION"?
> Thanks for answers


source: EMAAR


----------



## Cliff

Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me


this made me realise how big this tower actually is!


----------



## TheNorwegian

SiriusCane said:


> I think your little "mistake", which isn't truly one  , is effectively due to rounding...
> You round the relation (0.61) down... Indeed, 828m =/~ 1 357 X 0.61 (= 827.77)
> But, 130 769 230 : 212 500 000 = *0.6153846118* (or ~ 0.61) lol: obviously this number doesn't exist in the fractional form)
> 
> The difference is quite significant, indeed, 1 357m X 0.6153846118 =/~ 835.07m and 828m : 0.6153846118 = *1345.500008m*


Or we could just simplify the whole thing, and do 828x13:8= 1345,5 So somewhere around 1350m (+/-) is a good estimate for now:banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

oscillation said:


> source: EMAAR


Has been posted already. This pic is from mid July


----------



## Gabriel900

The site is always very active .. even at night its on full construction mode!  cannot wait to see the progress and Emaar needs to install a webcam there already


----------



## Scion

Absolutely great find SiriusCane! That's some real detective work, simply amazing! Huge thanks to you :cheers:


Here's the single picture to fully showcase Emaar's inadvertent leak :lol:


----------



## nitramwin

*Another calculation estimate?*



Gabriel900 said:


> The site is always very active .. even at night its on full construction mode!  cannot wait to see the progress and Emaar needs to install a webcam there already


Hi Gabriel - I haven't been to the Dubai Mall in a while but when you go next time, can you estimate the height and width of the model in meters? Assuming the model is more or less built to the correct dimensions, we have another way to confirm the 1345m back-calculated height. Perhaps I should first ask whether the width of the tower is already known? 

Also, do you know which crane company has won the project for the tower? I heard that Liebherr was bidding but saw Potain tower cranes in previous photos... 

:cheers:


----------



## SiriusCane

Thank you very much Scion !! :lol: Thanks all ! :colgate: Yes, we have to be enthusiastic because this is a stunning height. It could almost be a mile high tower... Here are some pics, from above, of the replica in Dubai Mall.









Watch the video : https://www.instagram.com/p/BXVfCvkglhl/?tagged=dubaicreektower









https://www.instagram.com/p/BXVvvS3hsx-/?tagged=dubaicreektower


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> The site is always very active .. even at night its on full construction mode!  cannot wait to see the progress and Emaar needs to install a webcam there already


Indeed, a webcam would be awesome!


----------



## Fayez

OMG, is this height of 1,350 meters is for sure ???

That would be something higher than what I have ever dreamed of if true


----------



## Gabriel900

nitramwin said:


> Hi Gabriel - I haven't been to the Dubai Mall in a while but when you go next time, can you estimate the height and width of the model in meters?


Yeah of course but I am sure the model isn't accurate it terms of dimensions .. there is so many models for it each has a different length of bulb/stem/spire 

Concerning SiriusCane amazing find, I don't want to brag but didn't I push this 1300m+ for a while now and you guys were skeptical  I will always say that when Emaar wants to build the TALLEST they dont do it with a small margin but they try to do it in a way no one would ever beat it in the near future

And believe me its not a "leak" or a slip from Emaar .. they know what to release to the public and what to keep hidden and while my info is that the tower is 1300m+ Emaar new info makes me question how much higher than 1350m will it get cz believe me, they want us to settle on a number to surprise us with an even higher one ... could 1400m+ be a possibility?? time will tell :cheers:

Edit: One thing I noticed is in the latest renders from Emaar ... the tower seems to have a taller bulb while spire is shorter now .. they might have increased the number of floors without us noticing


----------



## Sani Ramic

Sani Ramic said:


> My todays conference with some construction engineers was pretty impressive, i'm not allowed to copy any of the papers but what i can tell you is that they are not talking about if the tower can reach 1000m or 1100m, they discuss what will be next if this tower can DOUBLE the height of the highest buildings in the last decade (there are several towers in china with 600+m for example).


Looks like the guys at the conference didn't cheat on me 👍🏼😊 😀
We are going to see future rising in more than one way. Can't wait to see it when construction works start in fulll swing - long lives his highness - and the construction workers


----------



## Fayez

This liberation tower is a communications tower in Kuwait with 370 meters high !!

So we are going to see almost 4 times as high ??? !!!


----------



## The-Real-Link

SiriusCane said:


> I think your little "mistake", which isn't truly one  , is effectively due to rounding...
> You round the relation (0.61) down... Indeed, 828m =/~ 1 357 X 0.61 (= 827.77)
> But, 130 769 230 : 212 500 000 = *0.6153846118* (or ~ 0.61) lol: obviously this number doesn't exist in the fractional form)
> 
> The difference is quite significant, indeed, 1 357m X 0.6153846118 =/~ 835.07m and 828m : 0.6153846118 = *1345.500008m*


Well thanks, I think. Math isn't my strong suit. But I gave it a shot. Either way we at least a potential yardstick (or is that meterstick) for what could be accurate. Mind boggling if true.


----------



## Gabriel900

Sani Ramic said:


> Looks like the guys at the conference didn't cheat on me 👍🏼😊 😀
> We are going to see future rising in more than one way. Can't wait to see it when construction works start in fulll swing - long lives his highness - and the construction workers


YES ... this structure will trump all other manmade structures once and for all ... Emaar wants to build a height that will be historic and unbeatable for the near future. 

Let us not forget that Emaar did not declare yet the official number of floors on this thing ... they might cheat the system and make it a legit building  Very exciting times we live in .. Dubai is making history again in less than 10 years ... God bless Dubai, its ruler and all its residents


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

CrazyDave said:


> I love that last stat "240,000 Cubic Meters of Concrete"


That is actually exactly the same as the Troll A oil platform. I haven't found a good picture of it that truly conveys the scale of that platform, but this screencap of an SSP diagram might give some idea of how much concrete that is:









(source)

Also, here's an Imgur album. Just imagine those four legs and the ballast cylinders stretched a little and placed on top of each other, and you've got some estimate of Dubai Creek Tower. Good thing they're not planning on moving it, I'd say...


----------



## noir-dresses

I think the official name could be Dubai Mile Tower, or One Mile High Dubai Tower


----------



## Atmosphere

ZZ-II said:


> Has been posted already. This pic is from mid July


I think he posted the picture as proof that the tower is U/C. Not to give an update.


----------



## Hearth

noir-dresses said:


> I think the official name could be Dubai Mile Tower, or One Mile High Dubai Tower


But it's less than half a mile.


----------



## Scion

Just to compare the height of DCT with the others. All diagrams by various makers on SSP.


----------



## noir-dresses

Do honestly believe for a moment they will build this monster so to be 250 meters short of a mile???


----------



## droneriot

Yes, especially considering that the vast majority of the world's population has no exact knowledge of what a mile is.


----------



## leogodoy

droneriot said:


> Yes, especially considering that the vast majority of the world's population has no exact knowledge of what a mile is.


This.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

It is nowhere officially confirmed that this tower will become 1345 m, or even 1100 m.
We'll just have to wait patiently for an official statement, or completion.


(Off course, I also hope for the highest possible !)


----------



## Gabriel900

:nuts::nuts::nuts: and that if this tower wasn't 1400m+!! Don't worry guys after this one most probably Dubai will start on a 1 mile tower in a decade time ... I am so glad we are living in time where we can relive the iconic excitement of the construction of BK but with a tower almost of double of it in height! :drool:



Scion said:


> Just to compare the height of DCT with the others. All diagrams by various makers on SSP.


----------



## victor del rey

I think we're all a bit overexcited here, we don't know the height, that means we could end up with a 1000m high tower which is awesome but not as tall as we're are expecting and that's a possibility , I think we should stick to the proof and stop speculating so much about its height. It's gonna look amazing no matter the final height.


----------



## droneriot

Gabriel900 said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts: and that if this tower wasn't 1400m+!! Don't worry guys after this one most probably Dubai will start on a 1 mile tower in a decade time ...


Yeah I love already thinking about the "what's next?" And considering the follow-up to this tower will follow the same business model of a landmark tower in the middle of a whole new neighbourhood again another question is the "where next?"

Could be something unexpected (which we've come to expect), or maybe something that already exists on paper will be converted into a similar scheme, Al Bawadi for example.


----------



## Gabriel900

victor del rey said:


> I think we're all a bit overexcited here, we don't know the height, that means we could end up with a 1000m high tower which is awesome but not as tall as we're are expecting and that's a possibility , I think we should stick to the proof and stop speculating so much about its height. It's gonna look amazing no matter the final height.


Cmon dude wake up ... Emaar released a video stating the *FACT* that this tower if we stack up 8 of it on top of each other we end up with 11 km!! I mean unless you waiting for CNN to say it then good luck :lol:

Then there is my insider info that it is 1300m+ and we have elevator shaft drawings that states the last floor being on 1015m (which might be outdated and this number is way higher now) ... I mean what more you want! Emaar wont do what others do and spoil the excitement and they wont spend billions on a tower that barely is the tallest ... they will do it with a HUGE margin.



droneriot said:


> Yeah I love already thinking about the "what's next?" And considering the follow-up to this tower will follow the same business model of a landmark tower in the middle of a whole new neighbourhood again another question is the "where next?"
> 
> Could be something unexpected (which we've come to expect), or maybe something that already exists on paper will be converted into a similar scheme, Al Bawadi for example.


Totally :cheers:


----------



## Scion

droneriot said:


> ...same business model of a landmark tower in the middle of a whole new neighbourhood again another question is the "where next?"
> ...maybe something that already exists on paper will be converted into a similar scheme.


For existing ones I can think of:
1. Dubai One at Meydan One
2. Nakheel Tower at Nakheel Harbour
3. Al Burj at Waterfront City

In terms of completely new land:
1. Emaar Hills Estate vicinity of MBR City
2. Jebel Ali horse track
3. Expo site vicinity of Dubai South


----------



## Hearth

Gabriel900 said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts: and that if this tower wasn't 1400m+!! Don't worry guys after this one most probably Dubai will start on a 1 mile tower in a decade time ... I am so glad we are living in time where we can relive the iconic excitement of the construction of BK but with a tower almost of double of it in height! :drool:


They need to make a tower fully habitable to the top floor. No more empty space.

I want a real tower. No more hundreds of meters of spire or elevator shaft.


----------



## Gabriel900

Hearth said:


> They need to make a tower fully habitable to the top floor. No more empty space.
> 
> I want a real tower. No more hundreds of meters of spire or elevator shaft.


I will make sure to forward your needs and demands to Emaar ASAP ... sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Fayez

If only that monitor was a project by Emaar, the information would be very trustworthy cause it is the developer of the tower at the end 

We just want to know it that 1350 meters height is a 100% correct info

And if it is, then why not changing the topic to: DUBAI | Dubai Creek Tower | *1300m*+ | 3609ft+ | 55 fl | U/C


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> If only that monitor was a project by Emaar, the information would be very trustworthy cause it is the developer of the tower at the end


what are you talking about ... it *IS* a "project" by Emaar.


----------



## Fayez

Well, that is over excitement now :banana: , then let's increase the height in the topic

And god help us wait to see this monster :cheers:


----------



## Fayez

In addition, it is 4265 ft+


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ :lol: not sure if we should change the title .. these numbers are scary


----------



## gdipasqu

Whaoooo 1345m ... if only ...
Do we know when are they annonce the final height ?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

If Emaar actually Follow that model Precisely that will be the height indeed its Geometric`s. But i dont think they will and 1125m is not too hard for Kingdom Tower to beat with some Extensions. And also as far as i know 1125m Dozent have any significance as a number on its own. Not that Emaar is really into that stuff anyway tho. But something like 1296m is more logical Good height to hold title worlds tallest and precisely 4 times taller than the tip of the Eifel tower wich was also built for a world expo.


----------



## SiriusCane

So now thanks to the Whisky Peak's photo, we can say that the tower will reach ground level before the end of this year for sure... :nuts:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Whisky Peak said:


> If you skip to 1:30, the lights in facade of the tower looks like moving elevators... maybe there will be "Panoramic Elevators"?


I don't see any reason to build them any other way. Why would one want to put the elevators inside the tower? It would weaken the structure by reducing its cross-section, create a "chimney" for all kinds of rushing air and moisture, and deprive riders of the spectacular view. Might as well stick them on the outside, where they can also be maintained a lot easier.


----------



## Atmosphere

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> 1300+ m seems insane, but it's really happening in our time !
> 
> 
> I'm really curious about the construction methods that we will see here.
> And the crane erection and dismantling plan...


Much faster than I was expecting too. A few years ago (before Jeddah Tower started) I was thinking we won't see 1km high buildings before 2025. But now there will probably be _several_ build in 2025. Some cities truly start to look like Star Wars scenes. :cheers:


----------



## steve1young

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I don't see any reason to build them any other way. Why would one want to put the elevators inside the tower? It would weaken the structure by reducing its cross-section, create a "chimney" for all kinds of rushing air and moisture, and deprive riders of the spectacular view. Might as well stick them on the outside, where they can also be maintained a lot easier.



Could you talk more about how sticking the elevators on the outside would make them easier to maintain? I'm not challenging the notion. It just sounds interesting and I'm really curious about it.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

steve1young said:


> Could you talk more about how sticking the elevators on the outside would make them easier to maintain? I'm not challenging the notion. It just sounds interesting and I'm really curious about it.


It wouldn't be a very big difference, but I suppose the better availability of light would help. Also, I suppose it would be easier to get relevant machinery or equipment in place when you don't have to squeeze everything into a narrow shaft. Workers could work around the elevator shaft, instead of confined inside it.

Of course, one would still be inside a shaft of sorts, the elevator cars would not run up and down the tower dangling in the wind. But the shaft would presumably be transparent, and it would be possible to expand them at some point in the future, without being restricted to the original shaft dimensions in every direction.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I would not recommend open rails on the outside of a building, considering the many sandstorms in this region...


----------



## ZZ-II

Atmosphere said:


> Much faster than I was expecting too. A few years ago (before Jeddah Tower started) I was thinking we won't see 1km high buildings before 2025. But now there will probably be _several_ build in 2025. Some cities truly start to look like Star Wars scenes. :cheers:


still waiting for the first skyscraper to have 200 regular used floors 

Nakheel Tower would have been one


----------



## Scion

I wish Nakheel would use their new found capital to restart their Harbour & Tower instead of Deira Islands and Nad Al Sheba mall, etc. Since most of the 2020 Expo visitors will have to pass through that site by road or rail, they missed the golden opportunity for publicity.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ The real opportunity is having Nahkeel tower side by side with Burj 2020 ... can you image the insanity! :drool:

That whole area is destined for a major revamp ... I mean Marina and Bluewaters from one side and Burj 2020 from the other, its only about time before they relocate all these powerplants to somewhere else and expand the Dubai Marina/JLT skyline downwards


----------



## noir-dresses

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/08/15/architecture/dubai-creek-tower-building-progress/index.html

It seems CNN Still hasnt cought on to the potential height yet.


----------



## naki




----------



## Kyll.Ing.

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> I would not recommend open rails on the outside of a building, considering the many sandstorms in this region...


Of course, some kind of glass tube would have to be erected to function as an elevator shaft. But if one ever needs to replace the elevators, it's as easy as dismantling the tubes and working one's way around the tower, rather than doing complex construction works inside a narrow shaft with several meters of concrete on every side.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ The real opportunity is having Nahkeel tower side by side with Burj 2020 ... can you image the insanity! :drool:
> 
> That whole area is destined for a major revamp ... I mean Marina and Bluewaters from one side and Burj 2020 from the other, its only about time before they relocate all these powerplants to somewhere else and expand the Dubai Marina/JLT skyline downwards


There is a big possibility the Power plants will be moved or just shut down yes. When the UAE Nuclear Power station is up and running. But it isent only power plants there. Its also alot of desalination plants and all Dubai fresh water is made there pretty much. And There is the The Dubai Aluminum Factory. And then further along to the West u have Jebel Ali Free Zone and Jebel Ali Port.


----------



## droneriot

Wasn't part of the idea behind the gargantuan solar park in the far South of the Emirate that it would replace some of the old power plants?


----------



## Sergei97

naki said:


>


Already posted but amazing progress:cheers:


----------



## Whisky Peak

Another fact given by Emaar (on facebook) today:










moon-scope = 10.921.000 meter
x1.5 = 16.381.500 meter

the tower gets 220 cables (4 x 55), according to the model at the mall:










hocus pocus:
if each cable gets 50 "little cables" or "strands", the middle length of the cables would be ~ 1490 meter.


----------



## GulfArabia

Mile high tower ?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

We are already running to the end of 2017.
This tower is so huge, it can never, never complete in 2020 or even 2022.


----------



## Redzio

^^ It's not 'huge', it's tall. And for about half of the height it's just concrete core in the same shape.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

^^ The fenced area is so huge around the tower. Therefore it is so hard to get updates when the structure is under the ground. The only photos we can get now is from EMAAR. Once this one above the ground, the updates will be much more. Just be patient


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah

Is it officially + 1300 meters ?


----------



## fordgtman1992

3baaad 4 Jeddah said:


> Is it officially + 1300 meters ?


 The height likely won't be announced until the tower is at least topped out.


----------



## AP Design

^^ I'd call it declaring in that case, instead of announcing.


----------



## Burj Khalifa fan

fordgtman1992 said:


> The height likely won't be announced until the tower is at least topped out.




Trust me not before the opening ceremony, just like Burj Khalifa


----------



## AP Design

^^ I assume you're talking about the precise amount of the decimal figures? Because I think everybody knew the height almost exactly at least 1y+ prior to its opening. And AFAIR almost the entire 2008 we all knew it will be at least 820m.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

AP Design said:


> ^^ I assume you're talking about the precise amount of the decimal figures? Because I think everybody knew the height almost exactly at least 1y+ prior to its opening. And AFAIR almost the entire 2008 we all knew it will be at least 820m.



Indeed but back then They overshot the current Worlds tallest building by 150m and just kept going all the way to. 319 meters tip height more than Taipei 101.

Taipei 101 509m Burj Khalifah 829m

But this time they got some very real competition in Jeddah and Kingdom Tower. And someone else might come along too but they cant take the title before Dubai creek Tower is finished tho. But Dubai has made it quite clear ,they will never loose the Title worlds tallest building Without a proper fight and keeping height secret helps alot. And another thing is that unlike the Burj khalifah. This tower got a very long section over the Wires, where there is no terraces or anything. So u can stretch it several hundred, meters without affecting the Overall architecture much. The Burj Khalifah was actually stretched more than Adrian Smith wanted.


----------



## AltinD

AP Design said:


> ^^ I assume you're talking about the precise amount of the decimal figures? Because I think everybody knew the height almost exactly at least 1y+ prior to its opening. And AFAIR almost the entire 2008 we all knew it will be at least 820m.


We knew long before that it was 818 meters tall, having got the chance to see the technical drawings of the top steel structure, however at the opening day they declared the height of 828 meters, not because they increased it but because they started counting -10 meters down.


----------



## Gabriel900

So guys I was in site office of this tower today ... Emaar have a very strict rules against taking pictures of the construction progress and posting them online so I had to sneak some pics from a distance BUT here are some major insider news for you guys  :

- Emaar yesterday finished the raft foundation of the tower and by tomorrow or after tomorrow max Emaar should announce this feet on its Facebook page with construction picture updates.

- Tower to go above ground for sure before the end of this year.

- *Tower to have a total of 210 Floors compared to Burj khalifa's 160!* (I couldn't get more info on the usability of all the floors but it looks like they will have legit floors all over it)

Here are some pics: 




























Mall piling is ongoing and there is a signboard now:




























Towers around the district are very well under construction now ... very busy site:


----------



## Whisky Peak

Nice update! Good work Gabe , thanks! 210F wow, and we know there are different and very high floor-heights (for example the "elevated gardens " or the "Pinnacle Room").


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ my jaw dropped when they mentioned it is 210 Vs BK's 160! I am still questioning if these floors will be occupied or just floors to serve a stairways for emergency exits, the more answers I get on this tower, the more uncertain I become :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

As good as it sounds but i doubt all 210 floors will have a regular use. But lets wait and see


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## ZZ-II

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ exactly what I was thinking!


But the more important thing is that the raft is poured and the tower will start to rise now :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

ZZ-II said:


> But the more important thing is that the raft is poured and the tower will start to rise now :cheers:


Yeah I did not personally go to the core of the tower cz I stayed all the time in the offices but from what they said, The tower had its first cement pour yesterday and Emaar will be announcing it tomorrow on social media .. so I assumed they are talking about the Raft foundation .. let's wait and see


----------



## Sector 7

210 Floors? Seriously? This thing doesn't even sound like a tower anymore.


----------



## Scion

Gabriel900 said:


> - Emaar yesterday finished the raft foundation of the tower and by tomorrow or after tomorrow max Emaar should announce this feet on its Facebook page with construction picture updates.


This is awesome! :banana::banana: With Cityscape starting tomorrow as well it is going to be hype frenzy in Dubai!! :cheers:


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Build and they shall come !


----------



## goodybear

I just realized something. Calculating the difference in size between Taipei 101 (the previous record holder) and Burj Khalifa you get a 63% increase in height. Now, if you add 63% to the Burj Khalifa's height (or 522 meters) you get 1350 meters, which is very close to the predicted 1345 m height of this tower. Not sure if this is a coincidence or if it was planned that way .


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Very interesting indeed Goodybear


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## robertsieg

So there was supposed to be a social media announcement by now? Where should we be looking? Emaar Dubai twitter?


----------



## SiriusCane

I think Emaar just said it to avoid pictures of progress to be taken...


----------



## Gabriel900

They said they will this week :dunno: Will recheck on my next visit to the site


----------



## Fayez

If an employer said to you some info be careful, cause he might lie about something or misunderstand some info in the company or even talking about lies made by others. Unless he gives a clear evidence about it. Am sure Emaar is carefully keeping everything about this tower as securely kept secrets. If you Gabriel, visit them again try asking them about evidence and let's see how they will reply ..


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I don't go there to play around with workers and chat over tea! The info I share here are some of what I am allowed to speak of since I go there in a professional capacity.


----------



## city of the future

Hey I was wondering, have there been any new Emaar projects launched at cityscape?


----------



## Gabriel900

city of the future said:


> Hey I was wondering, have there been any new Emaar projects launched at cityscape?


Emaar didn't participate this year at Cityscape ... and this happened last minute


----------



## Tom_Green

SiriusCane said:


> I think Emaar just said it to avoid pictures of progress to be taken...


Someone should get a drone :cheers:


----------



## ballom

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ I don't go there to play around with workers and chat over tea! The info I share here are some of what I am allowed to speak of since I go there in a professional capacity.


so could that mean you could be fired a sued for leak?


----------



## Gabriel900

ballom said:


> so could that mean you could be fired a sued for leak?


When did my personal life became the subject of this thread? :lol: No I won't now let's go back to this tower


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Tom_Green said:


> Someone should get a drone


I don't expect that Emaar will allow a drone flying over this plot, unless it's their own.

I hope they will post some recent photo's soon, somewhere...


----------



## Lion007

*New update 8.16.2017*:banana::cheers:


----------



## Sergei97

Lion007 said:


> *New update 8.16.2017*:banana::cheers:


Amazing :banana:

By the way the date is wrong it's September


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ No it is not .. this image is old .. it dates back to August as the image states


----------



## Sergei97

Oh okay. I have the same photo but more detailed. Should I upload it?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Yeah you can do that if you feel it add something more


----------



## Sergei97




----------



## MICHAELG3000

https://youtu.be/c3MObPNbypM


----------



## Sergei97

New Video by Emaar


----------



## niçois

Thank you. 

So do am i right ? 
The lifts/stairs will be into this black square ? 
The lobby, the corridors and all the space for people will be out of this black square ?


----------



## adrianavarices

this is really amazing


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

This is really very old news.
This video by Emaar was already posted here about 1 month ago.


----------



## WienerKaffee

Emarati2009 said:


>


In Mo Vlogs i have seen this when he is driving with his Rolls&Royce along.


7:21


----------



## N830MH

You got kidding at me?!?! 210 floors? That's too much!! How they do that?


----------



## Emarati2009

Mohammed Alabbar: contract of the tower construction will be signed within a month.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

That's good news !!!


----------



## ZZ-II

Good to hear the project won‘t be delayed too much.


----------



## Scion

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Astaire007




----------



## Fayez

Emarati2009 said:


> Mohammed Alabbar: contract of the tower construction will be signed within a month.


The source, please


----------



## Emarati2009

fayzoon said:


> The source, please


https://www.pscp.tv/w/bL2w3TF6WUtiZ...KeUBIjFhJQfDdj7WCHKJHuDycd2hfICwvQrh0oI4TtIzN


----------



## N830MH

Astaire007 said:


>


Wow! That's very high! I thought you want to go on the top floors. Is that good enough for you?


----------



## KuwaitLover

Emarati2009 said:


> https://www.pscp.tv/w/bL2w3TF6WUtiZ...KeUBIjFhJQfDdj7WCHKJHuDycd2hfICwvQrh0oI4TtIzN


Not likely given that bids for the retender aren’t due to be submitted until 29 November!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ So Al Abbar doesn't know what he saying? I am sure he is more knowledgable about it then us


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Tendering for such project is an enormous job for both sides (customer and supplier).


But if both parties work full-time on it with sufficient people, end of November is certainly possible.


----------



## Swagy

Is there any factual evidence were the tower will be 1200+meters Or is this just a speculation?
Any website links?
Thanks


----------



## SiriusCane

Gif here : https://www.instagram.com/p/Bat7sPBlmq3/?tagged=dubaicreektower



Swagy said:


> Is there any factual evidence were the tower will be 1200+meters Or is this just a speculation?
> Any website links?
> Thanks


Doesn't it look like to be more than 1200m ? (furthermore, we can't see the spire which will radically change the building height (with and without).)


----------



## Haifon

any idea about the residential units cost?


----------



## KuwaitLover

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ So Al Abbar doesn't know what he saying? I am sure he is more knowledgable about it then us


I’d expect an award in January. It will almost certainly be awarded to Samsung/Besix JV the same team that did Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Scion

Sorry about my horrid photoshop skills.

I quickly slapped this together to get a sense of how huge this thing really is!


----------



## jurog

:cheers:


----------



## Sergei97

Thanks for the picture


----------



## Emarati2009

jurog said:


> :cheers:


:banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

wasting no time :banana:


----------



## city of the future

So they have a contractor now?


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome :cheers:


----------



## Sani Ramic

Great  Impressive project and more impressive that we all can follow how it rises.


----------



## ZZ-II

Looks like the formworks in the middle are almost at groundlevel already


----------



## Lisimah

We need more dancing banana here!
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## niçois

WOOOOW they make it happen can't believe


----------



## N830MH

city of the future said:


> So they have a contractor now?


Yes! They do have a contractor now.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

This is not a Mega project.
It is a Giga project.


Man-man, what an enormous amount of work this tower is gonna be.


----------



## CrazyDave

ФЫПЩЁГДЯЙЦ;143228695 said:


> It's a piti Emaar was too rushy to come ap with sach a non-appealing design.


The lighting that this Tower will have is amazing, you can see it if you go back a few pages!


----------



## Heinrich Harrer

Whow, now i have to visit this thread more often, i guess!


----------



## medhat9

ilkamoi said:


> I wonder if this scale is valid. Assuming that it is, it's possible to measure the height of The Tower in floors. The highest scyscraper on the right of Tower... I counted 50 floors (+- couple) and it is 115 pixels high. The Tower is about 590 pixels high, which is about 256 floors from foundation to tip. If it makes any sense...


I believe such that amazing view and that type of tall .. they should keep the other buildings little far from that tower to give enough space to show how much beauty of that tower not to be close like that .. please Emaar think of this.


----------



## Ryer

medhat9 said:


> I believe such that amazing view and that type of tall .. they should keep the other buildings little far from that tower to give enough space to show how much beauty of that tower not to be close like that .. please Emaar think of this.


The tower is surrounded on all sides by 250 meters worth of plaza (500m diameter) After that, there are decently wide roads, which are then a few more meters wide. Even beyond that, there are models and diagram out there of all the towers' massing models and the potential views of the towers they have. 

This tower is mostly being built to raise the value of the surrounding district. You can charge extra for a view of this tower. Emaar almost surely thought of the different views of the tower, as that is its main purpose.


----------



## medhat9

That's fine ..
But when you imagine about that over 1200 m tall tower, you can recognize that this 250 m is maybe still not enough to give the eyes the suitable space to enjoy this exception view .. (it will be surely amazing view) !!
I believe if it will be more (400 m for example ) will be better. 
Even for the Festive events and fire shows it will be better.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ that doesn't make any sense


----------



## toxtethogrady

Scion said:


> Sorry about my horrid photoshop skills.
> 
> I quickly slapped this together to get a sense of how huge this thing really is!


That is one major hazard to aviation...hno:


----------



## Gabriel900

toxtethogrady said:


> That is one major hazard to aviation...hno:


Oh no how will planes now fly above Dubai!!?? thank you for your wise warning you just woken up the Dubai gov to stop this tower since they were oblivious about how dangerous it is for the aviation industry! The project now shall be canceled :lol:


----------



## robertitoam

Gabriel900 said:


> Oh no how will planes now fly above Dubai!!?? thank you for your wise warning you just woken up the Dubai gov to stop this tower since they were oblivious about how dangerous it is for the aviation industry! The project now shall be canceled :lol:


The amount of sass in this comment caught me off guard.

I liked it


----------



## Tom_Green

toxtethogrady said:


> That is one major hazard to aviation...hno:







They building 4 Towers over 200m right now in that area.


----------



## Quicksilver

Tom_Green said:


> They building 4 Towers over 200m right now in that area.


I really hope this is sarcasm


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

toxtethogrady said:


> That is one major hazard to aviation...hno:


Yes I'm sure this 1km tall tower is way worse for aviation than the 8km tall, and 4000km wide, Himalaya. Or 6km tall, and 3000km long Andes. Or the 4km tall Alps, and the other thousand mountain ranges all around the world that are several km taller and more massive than this tower. Like Trump would say, it's Huuuge... ...Huuuge problem this tower. It's too high... ...planes can't fly. :cheers:


----------



## Ryer

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Yes I'm sure this 1km tall tower is way worse for aviation than the 8km tall, and 4000km wide, Himalaya. Or 6km tall, and 3000km long Andes. Or the 4km tall Alps, and the other thousand mountain ranges all around the world that are several km taller and more massive than this tower. Like Trump would say, it's Huuuge... ...Huuuge problem this tower. It's too high... ...planes can't fly. :cheers:


While I agree that the tower is no problem to aviation, it is not because there are taller things on earth. There is also not an airport within 10 km of those things. There is an airport quite close to this tower, but both runways are perpendicular from the location of the tower, and the only flight routes that appear to come close to the tower is an exit route that flys out of the west side of the airport, then it turns heading back southeast just south of the tower but the altitude by then is almost 5 kilometers and poses little danger to the tower. I do believe the image on this thread is from that route.


----------



## The-Real-Link

At least from that aerial photo we can definitely guesstimate again at a 3,000-4,000+ foot range for height. Taking into terrible perspective guesses we see Festival City Helipad on the left there with D1 Tower (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D1_(building)). It's already really tall, and this Tower of course makes that look like a mid-rise haha. 

Source, my own guesses and the fact I took the heli tour from that area in the image.


----------



## Yolo 1844

Quicksilver said:


> I really hope this is sarcasm


Not even close dont ever think like that not good negative thought 👈👈👈


----------



## Scion

Marketing material from Emaar's upcoming Island Park property launch in Shanghai on 18 Nov.


----------



## medhat9

Excellent 👍


----------



## Atmosphere

If the clouds are covering the city and the top part will stick out above it, it will look straight out of a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Atmosphere said:


> If the clouds are covering the city and the top part will stick out above it, it will look straight out of a sci-fi movie.











source:https://timeglobalspin.files.wordpr...raper-tallest-building.jpg?w=720&h=480&crop=1


----------



## Lisimah

Scion said:


> Marketing material from Emaar's upcoming Island Park property launch in Shanghai on 18 Nov.


Looks like magic tower :nuts:


----------



## Astraios

Looking good!


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Every time I see renders of this tower this song starts playing in my head.


----------



## ilkamoi

Higher resolution


----------



## 0095914

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Fayez

ФЫПЩЁГДЯЙЦ;143465751 said:


> This is laik the tollest minarette in the world. Its pinacle will sureli tickle the gods belli :lol:


Please use a Spell Checker app


----------



## Ryer

ФЫПЩЁГДЯЙЦ;143465751 said:


> This is laik the tollest minarette in the world. Its pinacle will sureli tickle the gods belli :lol:


This is one of the most amusing comments I have seen on this site in quite a while... I don't really even know why :lol:


----------



## Tom_Green

ZZ-II said:


> With 600mm i guess you should roughly see whats going on at the site. I combination with an APS-C Camera it would be even better


I have the 24Mpix Crop 77D wiht me in Dubai....









Link:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BacOvC0j_j7/?taken-at=287323032

Maybe.... i should take the lens with me.....


----------



## husiemam

I have seen some concrete pourings this morning. Since the ground level is covered by the piled up excavated sand in that area. Its visible only from higher area.


----------



## husiemam




----------



## husiemam




----------



## husiemam




----------



## husiemam




----------



## husiemam

Lot of work in the Dubai Creek Harbour Tower Mall area only. There is 3 ready mix plant in the area. Sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## KuwaitLover

Main construction contract bids were due in today but deadline has now been extended until January due to a further addendum issued by Emaar.


----------



## N830MH

Folks,

Please do resized the pictures. You must have 800 x 600 pixels, but the pics is too large for me. So please resized it. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Tom_Green

KuwaitLover said:


> Main construction contract bids were due in today but deadline has now been extended until January due to a further addendum issued by Emaar.


I don`t get it. They pouring concrete right now.... how is that possible?
What contracts do they have?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ means we dont know what is really going on with Emaar and its contracts .. its easy to believe media or what they choose to share with the world


----------



## KuwaitLover

Tom_Green said:


> I don`t get it. They pouring concrete right now.... how is that possible?
> What contracts do they have?


The main construction contract is the main contract to build the superstructure up to about 1028 meters. It is separate from any specialist enabling, piling, dewatering or basement works ongoing. It is however by far the largest and most crucial element of the project and will likely be worth in excess of $1 billion.


----------



## ZZ-II

So if the work is going on the contract for the superstructure could be signed already?


----------



## TRINACRIA FELIX

No more new pics?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thought they were still working on foundations so that wouldn't have changed hands yet?


----------



## Neutral!

Oh yeah, let's go !!!


----------



## Fayez

One of the best videos, yet (I know it might have been posted here before)


----------



## Tom_Green

A Video that makes a thrill of anticipation for the future


----------



## BinSuroor

New update


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome! Many thx for the pic :cheers:


----------



## husiemam




----------



## husiemam




----------



## husiemam

Sorry for the big image, What size i should set in ImageShack ? So next time ill do that!! Sorry for the picture im uploading. Im taking Rough Picture... Taken from my phone only.


----------



## keber

don't use more than 1300x900


----------



## niçois

Thank you very much for the new pics


----------



## BinSuroor

@EmaarDubai “What lies between vision and reality!”










https://twitter.com/emaardubai/status/941999803826950145


----------



## victor del rey

Certainly above ground level now!


----------



## ZZ-II

Above ground before January, can‘t be better!


----------



## niçois

I can't believe my eyes


----------



## Emarati2009

YES


----------



## Largechris

Blimey, looks like this is going to be built at a very fast pace. It's not particularly clear to me what 'it' really is, in terms of will it have useable space or is it more of an amazing observation platform, from which you could look down at BK....

But I'm guessing the less useable space it has, the less services, windows etc. The quicker it will go up. Maybe it will overtake Kingdom tower in 18 months?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

It could indeed overtake JT.
Time will tell.


But the first 800 m or so is the easy part.
Then come the cables, and then the "bulb".
And the higher it gets, the more time consuming.


Exiting years to come on this Forum... ! :banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> It could indeed overtake JT.
> Time will tell.
> 
> 
> But the first 800 m or so is the easy part.
> Then come the cables, and then the "bulb".
> And the higher it gets, the more time consuming.
> 
> 
> Exiting years to come on this Forum... ! :banana:


Very true. If this one will rise in a similar speed it'll overtake JT without a problem think.


----------



## droneriot

Yeah chances are it will. Even at its fastest JT was always slow.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I was saying that to myself yesterday too.  Even if JT gets back on a 3-4 day/floor schedule, there's no way it'll stay ahead of the Tower now. Since The Tower is probably pouring a simple cylinder without comparatively much in the way of floors or structural complexity, it should hopefully be able to maintain a quick pumping schedule.

Unless the Saudis are wanting to stall JT just to see how high The Tower will go and modify JT to beat it. But we're talking 300+ meters difference here probably if guesses are on point. I don't think they can just "mod" JT to cover that much of a height difference.


----------



## Gabriel900

As promised by Emaar, this is now above ground level before 2018, I love how the district is all coming along .. residential towers are all U/C, mall is U/C and a tower is U/C, Downtown Dubai 2.0


----------



## Scion

Just to recap on the speed of this thing: :nuts:

12/10/2016 - groundbreaking ceremony

--- 225 days later --- 

25/05/2017 - foundation complete

--- 205 days later ---

16/12/2017 - concrete core above ground level


----------



## Scion

New diagram comparison...

Special thanks to Keenster 6000 for drawing up this detailed 3D model of the Creek Tower https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model/c93b4e46-e6e1-4b93-a64d-91f969d799a2/Dubai-Creek-Tower

33199lF by Dalianon, on Flickr


----------



## Cadaeib

Hope we'll get new pic soon .. Emaar, just put a webcam please !


----------



## Vito Corleone

What is the source for the 1345 m. height?


----------



## ZZ-II

poshbakerloo said:


> Why guess? Surly there are some actual offical plans for this tower?


Of course there are plans. But none has been posted yet here.


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## Gabriel900

Still insisting on this finishing in 2020!! Although almost impossible but with Emaar passion we might witness a construction speed not witnessed before! We so need a live cam on that site

https://m.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/Photos:-How-Dubais-next-tallest-tower-is-shaping-up


----------



## KhadimApka

As I have seen the site work of "Dubai Creek Harbor". It might be ready till 2020 Expo.


----------



## ilkamoi

KhadimApka said:


> As I have seen the site work of "Dubai Creek Harbor". It might be ready till 2020 Expo.


Fingers crossed


----------



## jain ladda

SOURCE : 
https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice/status/945548598980333568


----------



## Fayez

Actually, faster than 1 meter per day is a LESS THAN MUST type of requirement to finish before 2021 with 1200m < 1300m

Which means that we should be able to see it clearly with at least 40 meters height BY THE END OF JANUARY and be targeting 100 meters BY MARCH

Seems so difficult to me ... but, time will till


----------



## Fayez




----------



## Ryer

fayzoon said:


> http://yazdanistudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/DubaiCreek_S070_EXT_Balcony02_Final5000-CDI-Edits-20170425-min.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> See, this is why I am just confused. That stem is MUCH wider than 30 meters, it looks just as wide as the avenue in front of it, which must be around 80-100 meters wide.


----------



## SiriusCane

^^ This render has not to be considered because it ain't accurate. It has been made for The Address Harbour Point, not for DCT.


----------



## Morpheus

*99*

99


----------



## aarhusiensis

KhadimApka said:


> As I have seen the site work of "Dubai Creek Harbor". It might be ready till 2020 Expo.


Amazing speed.


----------



## Fayez

aarhusiensis said:


> Amazing speed.


*The height secret* matters Emaar much more than *speed* and *completion date*


----------



## Zenru

The hype is for real  however I would be surprised if it is taller than 1100 Meters.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ You are late to the party .. Emaar called, this one is 1300+ .. Surprised?


----------



## Zenru

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ You are late to the party .. Emaar called, this one is 1300+ .. Surprised?


Emaar called, what do you mean, if so thats awesome!


----------



## BinSuroor

DCT at Emaar’s new light show :cheers:

https://instagram.com/p/BdRCXZfg7s6/


----------



## goodybear

I have no idea what the cladding on this tower will be, but slipform construction allows concrete to be poured so that a structure rises 0.3 meters per hour, which could mean it theoretically would be possible for it to rise 7.2 meters per day. However, we can assume this tower might rise 1-3 meters a day (more realistic assumption) up until the 800 meter mark when the bulb starts if they manage to use this form of construction. This speed would mean the tower could reach bulb height by the end of 2018 or middle of 2019, which seems very quick, but considering the speed on the foundations here, anything seems possible. Obviously cladding the tower and attaching the cable will also take time but the actual concrete pouring can be done quite quickly these days. So, it could be possible finish the tower by 2020 at least externally.
https://www.concretecentre.com/Building-Elements/Formwork/Slip-form.aspx


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayzoon said:


> Actually, faster than 1 meter per day is a LESS THAN MUST type of requirement to finish before 2021 with 1200m < 1300m
> 
> Which means that we should be able to see it clearly with at least 40 meters height BY THE END OF JANUARY and be targeting 100 meters BY MARCH
> 
> Seems so difficult to me ... but, time will till


I have seen some skyscrapers rise 350m in a year. This is a tower, so it seems possible, but we will see. the tricky and slow parts will be much further on the top though. Especially the part where the wires connect to the main tower will be quite interesting. :cheers:



Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ You are late to the party .. Emaar called, this one is 1300+ .. Surprised?


are you referring to the Dubai Mall Leak or did we get an official word as well?


----------



## Jillestalin

I must see how grows this beauty! We need a webcam on site :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
haven't been this excited since Nakheel Tower :cheers:


----------



## Sani Ramic

Technologies invented for this special tower will be used in further developments and boost the speed of construction. 
Doka formwork enhanced to reach the requirements for a faster workflow.
Concrete to get mixed when pouring to the top.
Elevator shafts and technologies for higher possible single shaft elevators.

All this and more will be a gamechanger for the future. If they succeed now - with all their plans, they will impress with future residence projects we all dreamed of.

Gabriel, it was nice to meet you, looking forward to meet again.


----------



## Gabriel900

Sani Ramic said:


> Gabriel, it was nice to meet you, looking forward to meet again.


You are an awesome dude ... it was great meeting you  waiting for your trip back to the UAE


----------



## salmankhan

*1345 m*

According to rumours if it is 1345 m height approx it will look like this


----------



## robertsieg

Yep, the new diagram on skyscraperpage looks great!


----------



## Gabriel900

Oh god it makes the rest of the towers look like midgets :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

I just love how ridiculous this is compared even to Megatalls that already stretch your belief. :cheers:

On SSP megatalls just about fit on my laptop screen. But this Tower doesn't even fit on it when I display everything at 50% lol.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Its real floors start where Burj Khalifa's are finishing...


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ there is no real floors in any of the towers above when this one's floors start  ..


----------



## Victhor

Where does the 1350m figure come from? It is already taller than the Bionic Tower visions released in 1998!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Developer .. Dubai is a place where visions become reality


----------



## Jillestalin

^^ Not always :lol:


----------



## leogodoy

About the diagram... Isn't Suzhou Zhongnan Center on hold AND a tad shorter, at 729m? The diagram puts it higher than BK.


----------



## robertsieg

leogodoy said:


> About the diagram... Isn't Suzhou Zhongnan Center on hold AND a tad shorter, at 729m? The diagram puts it higher than BK.


Well that particular design might have been 830m at one point and then downsized. A lot of diagrams on SSP haven't had a chance to be updated. ... but I think it this one may have fell through? There have been more recent designs proposed more recently with unknown heights. Perhaps it should be reclassified as a stale proposal on SSP.


----------



## Meehoowk666

Julito-dubai said:


> Its real floors start where Burj Khalifa's are finishing...


as Gabriel9000 said, there are no USABLE Floors about 200m apart between the uppermost of the Burj and where probably those of the Creek Tower start... probably around where the Burj's tip is situated (828m tip, 829.8m with spire girder and signal antennae)

The Burj's usable ones go up to 154th at 584.5m above the lower side of its podium (not the same above ground height on the other two sides!); the 9 floors above are for maintenance only (160 split into 3 Mezzanines aka 163d) and the rest is 46 spire access levels; the Wiki Article is pretty helpful: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa

it now includes a moving dimetric projection of the Burj with floors color coded by usage (ceiling heights not representative as they change throughout the building!)

*SORRY FOR BIG OFFTOPIC SIDENOTE: (don't read if you're not "Julito-dubai" or if you're not interested)* 

As to your "Developing Story of Andrea Rossi and the Ecat. A new technology to produce heat and electricity through a new nuclear process called LENR" 

Read me out please. First: I'm by no means a nay-sayer and sometimes like a Hype if it seems feasible, like in the case of skyscrapers, but a critical eye and mind are crucial if somebody wants to avoid huge failure and misspent funds; concepts have to be tried and tested, sometimes for decades like in this case was done. 

Sorry to burst your bubble, but cold fusion will highly likely never have any positive outcome for following reasons:

1. Researchers who continue don't claim fusion is occuring, and they complain of a chronic lack of funding and no possibilities of getting their work published in the highest impact journals. The lack of funding also limits the researchers for needed technologies to prove or disprove their concepts, as seen how costly and sophisticated getting necessary accuracy or energy can be (for example LHC, LIGO, ITER etc.)

2. University researchers are often unwilling to investigate cold fusion because they would be ridiculed by their colleagues. In 1989 there has been the biggest scientific interest in this direction, but since it has been dropped and is widely stigmatized. Maybe that's unfair but it is the case.

3. Lack of a shared set of unifying concepts and techniques has prevented the creation of a dense network of collaboration in the field; researchers perform efforts in their own and in disparate directions, making the transition to "normal" science more difficult; 

Conclusion: as David Goodstein from Caltech (who advocated for attention to the concept) said in 1994: "Between cold fusion and respectable science there is virtually no communication at all. Cold fusion papers are almost never published in refereed scientific journals, with the result that those works *don't receive the normal critical scrutiny that science requires*. On the other hand, because the Cold-Fusioners see themselves as a community under siege, *there is little internal criticism*. Experiments and theories *tend to be accepted at face value*, for fear of providing even more fuel for external critics, if anyone outside the group was bothering to listen. In these circumstances, crackpots flourish, making matters worse for those who believe that there is serious science going on here"

*Why it is unlikely that Rossi will make a breakthrough* (not impossible):

*Rossi is a known deceiver and was a criminal, having dumped toxic waste into the environment, disguised as a waste processing company*
-> Rossi was jailed and later convicted for tax fraud and environmental crime (see court case in 1990s) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Rossi_(entrepreneur)

Don't get me wrong, i really wish this would work, but don't expect anything, since it sounds not even too good to be true.

For comparison to one of your other statements: the probability that even an unmanned device visits an extrasolar planet in this century (one-way takes at least maybe 40 years even to proxima centauri with envisioned technology if we had everything planned and constructed right now) is much higher, and that are many "ifs" (discovery today is primarily done by Telescopes, satellites and unmanned devices, delivering humans to such a planet will sadly most likely not be witnessed by us, but we are still lucky to live in such times)


----------



## CrazyDave

I looks like they don't want anything close to the Dubai Creek Tower to be over 70 stories.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Meehoowk666 said:


> as Gabriel9000 said, there are no USABLE Floors about 200m apart between the uppermost of the Burj and where probably those of the Creek Tower start... probably around where the Burj's tip is situated (828m tip, 829.8m with spire girder and signal antennae)
> 
> The Burj's usable ones go up to 154th at 584.5m above the lower side of its podium (not the same above ground height on the other two sides!); the 9 floors above are for maintenance only (160 split into 3 Mezzanines aka 163d) and the rest is 46 spire access levels; the Wiki Article is pretty helpful: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa
> 
> it now includes a moving dimetric projection of the Burj with floors color coded by usage (ceiling heights not representative as they change throughout the building!)
> 
> *SORRY FOR BIG OFFTOPIC SIDENOTE: (don't read if you're not "Julito-dubai" or if you're not interested)*
> 
> As to your "Developing Story of Andrea Rossi and the Ecat. A new technology to produce heat and electricity through a new nuclear process called LENR"
> 
> Read me out please. First: I'm by no means a nay-sayer and sometimes like a Hype if it seems feasible, like in the case of skyscrapers, but a critical eye and mind are crucial if somebody wants to avoid huge failure and misspent funds; concepts have to be tried and tested, sometimes for decades like in this case was done.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but cold fusion will highly likely never have any positive outcome for following reasons:
> 
> 1. Researchers who continue don't claim fusion is occuring, and they complain of a chronic lack of funding and no possibilities of getting their work published in the highest impact journals. The lack of funding also limits the researchers for needed technologies to prove or disprove their concepts, as seen how costly and sophisticated getting necessary accuracy or energy can be (for example LHC, LIGO, ITER etc.)
> 
> 2. University researchers are often unwilling to investigate cold fusion because they would be ridiculed by their colleagues. In 1989 there has been the biggest scientific interest in this direction, but since it has been dropped and is widely stigmatized. Maybe that's unfair but it is the case.
> 
> 3. Lack of a shared set of unifying concepts and techniques has prevented the creation of a dense network of collaboration in the field; researchers perform efforts in their own and in disparate directions, making the transition to "normal" science more difficult;
> 
> Conclusion: as David Goodstein from Caltech (who advocated for attention to the concept) said in 1994: "Between cold fusion and respectable science there is virtually no communication at all. Cold fusion papers are almost never published in refereed scientific journals, with the result that those works *don't receive the normal critical scrutiny that science requires*. On the other hand, because the Cold-Fusioners see themselves as a community under siege, *there is little internal criticism*. Experiments and theories *tend to be accepted at face value*, for fear of providing even more fuel for external critics, if anyone outside the group was bothering to listen. In these circumstances, crackpots flourish, making matters worse for those who believe that there is serious science going on here"
> 
> *Why it is unlikely that Rossi will make a breakthrough* (not impossible):
> 
> *Rossi is a known deceiver and was a criminal, having dumped toxic waste into the environment, disguised as a waste processing company*
> -> Rossi was jailed and later convicted for tax fraud and environmental crime (see court case in 1990s) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Rossi_(entrepreneur)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i really wish this would work, but don't expect anything, since it sounds not even too good to be true.
> 
> For comparison to one of your other statements: the probability that even an unmanned device visits an extrasolar planet in this century (one-way takes at least maybe 40 years even to proxima centauri with envisioned technology if we had everything planned and constructed right now) is much higher, and that are many "ifs" (discovery today is primarily done by Telescopes, satellites and unmanned devices, delivering humans to such a planet will sadly most likely not be witnessed by us, but we are still lucky to live in such times)


Well you are entitled to your own opinon about this stuff... I have mine.

This is about the Dubai Creek Tower, its construction and people commenting about it.


----------



## goodybear

What?! In those diagrams (which do appear to look correct), the bulb alone is 450 meters tall. So it would already be the second tallest building in NYC and Dubai and the tallest in Chicago. The scale of this project is almost impossible for me to comprehend. :nuts: So this project is basically a 450 meter skyscraper on top of a 800 meter tall structure plus a spire. AMAZING


----------



## T1000

Exactly. It's truly incredible what they are making. It's almost a shame that most of the cool and interesting technologies they are bound to develop will remain hidden and few people will truly know how much went into it and what a huge challenge it is. For the average Joe it's still going to be just a freakishly tall concrete tower tied with cables, when in fact it's so much more. As others said previously, it will give a lot of new tech and methods for all types of future construction projects.


----------



## Scion

goodybear said:


> What?! In those diagrams (which do appear to look correct), the bulb alone is 450 meters tall. So it would already be the second tallest building in NYC and Dubai and the tallest in Chicago. The scale of this project is almost impossible for me to comprehend. :nuts: So this project is basically a 450 meter skyscraper on top of a 800 meter tall structure plus a spire. AMAZING


That's right. A forumer here on SSC said that his company supplies elevators to this tower; and according to his detailed numbers, the bulb section is 435m. So even if the tower is not >50% habitable, it is still an absolutely stunning behemoth. Who knows, CTBUH might actually redefine their "skyscraper" criteria, or add a new catagory to better fit this groundbreaking thing.


----------



## KillerZavatar

CrazyDave said:


> I looks like they don't want anything close to the Dubai Creek Tower to be over 70 stories.


we will see about that. Dubai often builds taller than expected. :cheers:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

This Tower looks like magic, even for an engineer.

But it's really happening before our own eyes. In our moment in history... !


----------



## Gabriel900

CrazyDave said:


> I looks like they don't want anything close to the Dubai Creek Tower to be over 70 stories.


I guarantee it, this is 100% incorrect


----------



## Sani Ramic

Gabriel900 said:


> I guarantee it, this is 100% incorrect


Like I said, if they succeed with their technologies for this tower, this could probably be the next tallest block on earth 😊


----------



## Gabriel900

Sani Ramic said:


> Like I said, if they succeed with their technologies for this tower, this could probably be the next tallest block on earth 😊


I am hoping this will be tallest block the Megatall version


----------



## ZZ-II

CrazyDave said:


> I looks like they don't want anything close to the Dubai Creek Tower to be over 70 stories.


I don‘t think so. 70 Stories are absolutely nothing against this tower.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Slightly OT. Any chance I could get a PNG of the tower drawing from SSP? Would want to do my typical stick-it-in-city Photoshop but trimming around the cables is hell. I'd credit the original illustrator for sure.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well, a pretty horrible PS job but as usual, I used my in Detroit series and put The Tower in my state's largest city.


----------



## Gabriel900

A proof of how unpredictable Emaar is, check out the masterplan of Downtown Burj Khalifa 11 years ago .. None of the towers look higher than 40 floors except The address, but now we have 6 supertalls in downtown (till now - in all stages of construction) and rest of towers are almost all 60F+



NK2 said:


>



So no masterplan or study could tell us how tall Dubai Creek Harbour will go


----------



## KillerZavatar

and that only accounts for Emaar themselves. There will probably be dozens of companies lining up to buy plots to build their own supertalls.


----------



## droneriot

I don't think Emaar were unpredictable, I think they simply underestimated how successful Downtown Burj Dubai would be and adjusted their masterplan accordingly. I think the opposite happened with Business Bay, I don't think it was originally intended to be all 20 storey towers. The height of towers in Dubai Creek Harbour will therefore most likely be determined by the success of the development. If people go crazy for it, it'll definitely be a couple of megatalls while the worst case could be just a supertall or two if it doesn't generate much hype. I expect it to be very successful though considering what an impressive structure the tower is - something that is bound to reach instant global fame and icon status.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
still hoping for Business Bay to make a come back though. The opening of the Canal should make the whole area more attractive :cheers:


----------



## LitenStorm

Is there a webcam for this tower?


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> I think the opposite happened with Business Bay, I don't think it was originally intended to be all 20 storey towers.


Well Business Bay height limitation did not change at all .. towers are built according to the original masterplan .. only change is some plots alongside Al Khail Road are now divided to 2 but height wise is still the same.


----------



## Fayez

LitenStorm said:


> Is there a webcam for this tower?


We are all hoping and waiting for it


----------



## Sector 7

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Developer .. Dubai is a place where visions become reality


Agreed.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Today a strange story in a leading Dutch newspaper:


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/dubais-nieuwste-woonreus-zet-burj-khalifa-in-de-schaduw~a8e0a59e/


They state the following:
- DCT is a "plan"
- it will be at least 928 m high
- it will be a residential building
- it can house 470.000 people




? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ They can make it a fully habitable tower if Emaar intended to do so .. BUT I believe this article is wishful thinking and not to be taken seriously .. I think if such info are correct local newspapers in Dubai would have talked about it already

Who knows apart from height being 1300m+ and number of floors (whether habitable or not) nothing else is confirmed so anything is possible.


----------



## The-Real-Link

So I was watching one of my old videos, having been to the Renaissance Center downtown in Detroit many times for events. The elevators there are fast, doing the climb from 3F to 70F in about 40 seconds (gauging a climb of 650' or 200m), rated at 1,000fpm or 5m/sec. But even at that relatively fast speed, it'd take almost 3 minutes to climb to some of the observation levels of The Tower! 

Which then begs the question. 10m/sec aka Taipei 101 speeds get us to a minute and a half time (reasonable). Speeds like that shown in Lotte Tower or Shanghai Tower are far faster though. Do you think Gab, that we'll be seeing record elevators for The Tower, just because of the amount of height to be climbed? Even if they're not 20m/sec units, I'd imagine most people are used to a minute, tops, in most high speed and high rise elevators. 

Personally, eh, as long as it gets to the floor safely I could care less ;p. I think the CN Tower's deck is about a minute, and I know the one for Willis Tower and 1WTC are both something like 50 seconds or a minute. 

But one day when this tower is built, we shall see someone's video on YouTube to show us!


----------



## germantower

^^ If the ob deck is anywhere above 600m, people will need to take 2 seperate elevators, because the cables are way too heavy to operate an elevator from the bottom to the top in one shot. Except if they use other technology for it.


----------



## N830MH

Reducto said:


> Mind blowing. Can't wait to see this building to rise.


Absolutely! I would like to see that. Be sure if they can share a construction photos.



Redzio said:


> But not as google earth file.


No, it's not on Google Earth yet. You have wait for a while.


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

*Sheikh Mohammed inspection visit. *




























*SOURCE* [URL="https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice"]https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice[/URL]


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ SO HUGE!!! :drool:

Video of this visit: https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice/status/955781344210104320


----------



## Tom_Green

Great picture :banana:


But i don`t get it. I haven`t seen such a concrete structure before. Any reason why it is not sleek?


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

The Tower spiral slabs foundation system.










The first slab progress.


----------



## Gabriel900

I cant handle the excitement here OMG .. i am fangirling like crazy :banana:


----------



## Redzio

I wonder if they will wait for completion of the spiral flabs foundation system (which will take 2 or 3 months i guess) or meybe the tower will start to rise immediately. Do they have a deal with main constructor?


----------



## Sani Ramic

I worry about what impact it will be when the construction workers stop the work at 1000m because they are afraid of heights  

This foundation makes the wait way too long.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

It could be that they start rising, and build the spiral foundation in phases during the rising of the core.


This has to do with the setting of the piles, and the soil around the Tower.




This is also a reason why around Jeddah Tower, construction of other parts (podium) started a period well after setting of the ground due to the heavy tower.
Now Jeddah Tower is at approx. 250 m, the heaviest part was built and soil has settled.


----------



## Emarati2009

Mohammad Al Abaar said "The Tower will rise in June"!


----------



## Fayez

Emarati2009 said:


> Mohammad Al Abaar said "The Tower will rise in June"!


The source, please


----------



## dubai 26




----------



## dubai 26




----------



## DJaCoNdA




----------



## maksnikiforov

Why is the title written 210 fl, although it is obvious that most of the building will be just a metal pipe, without floors?


----------



## Jaldepiqui

So then, the cube of concrete they just built in the middle, is it the red part on this drawing? If not, what is that actually?

Honestly it does not seem to be only the red part, as the relationship between the size of the cube and the cylinder looks different from that drawing.


----------



## Redzio

^^ On this diagram the tower height is about 1050-1100 metres. I honestly doubt it will reach more than 1200...


----------



## ilkamoi

Redzio said:


> ^^ On this diagram the tower height is about 1050-1100 metres. I honestly doubt it will reach more than 1200...


Did you calculate it from the diameter of round foundation? Is it known yet?


----------



## Redzio

^^ Yeah, exactly. It is known, you can measure it in google earth. It's about 73 metres.


----------



## Fayez

Redzio said:


> ^^ On this diagram the tower height is about 1050-1100 metres. I honestly doubt it will reach more than 1200...


Don't worry about the height in the diagram because the final height is a SECRET

Any secret is useless if the secret is publicly shown


----------



## Gabriel900

Redzio said:


> ^^ On this diagram the tower height is about 1050-1100 metres. I honestly doubt it will reach more than 1200...


The last floor/spire entry is around 1120m .. so are you saying that spire is less than 80m? 

This diagram is not meant to give any info related to height so using it as basis for any calculation is meaningless, plus we have so many clues it is going to be 1300m+ from developer and elsewhere and its Dubai ..


----------



## ed500

Not sure if mentioned before but the Burj khalifa is 63% taller then the Taipei 101. A structure 63% taller then the Burj Khalifa would be 1350m. Seems like Emaar are going for the same height increase again..


----------



## Redzio

Gabriel900 said:


> This diagram is not meant to give any info related to height so using it as basis for any calculation is meaningless



Yeah, and the giant led tv in Dubai Mall with some contour diagrams is more reliable :troll:


----------



## Gabriel900

Redzio said:


> Yeah, and the giant led tv in Dubai Mall with some contour diagrams is more reliable :troll:


thats not what I said .. and the Dubai Mall thing wasn't displaying any diagrams plus the info given there was intended to compare heights not discuss foundations .. add to that its not our main source of info .. it is fine you can be bitter now but just said 4 years then will talk


----------



## Ryer

A few pages back we had a discussion about the width of the tower. It now it pretty clear that it is slightly wider than the box being built there now. I dont forsee habitable floorplates in the stem based on that width


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Yeah I think this is now confirmed ... the only habitable floors will be on the bulb part of it


----------



## N830MH

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Yeah I think this is now confirmed ... the only habitable floors will be on the bulb part of it


Is that officially already? :?


----------



## Gabriel900

N830MH said:


> Is that officially already? :?


Not official but from the diagram released you can see the core shrinking to the diameter of the current cube and rising from there without leaving any extra space for habitable floors, it will have some sort of floors all over it but I now doubt it will be wide enough to sustain residential or commercial uses ... but will wait for more confirmation


----------



## keogt

Probably the craziest project in the world. :cheers:


----------



## Tom_Green

Now we can say for sure it`s 3m above ground. 

I also now understand why the main contractor is still not chosen. The main frame of the base is still not finished. Actually they don`t loose time right now.


----------



## austinsteev1

i want to see a full building section of this thing without the cables.


----------



## SiriusCane

Redzio said:


> Yeah, and the giant led tv in Dubai Mall with some contour diagrams is more reliable :troll:


Don't you think it's very easy for the developers to create "false" renders ? Just to remind something, we haven't seen the model used for the wind tests...


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

austinsteev1 said:


> i want to see a full building section of this thing without the cables.







Then we propose you write a letter to Emaar, to ask them for it.
Bet they won't give it to you...? :banana:


----------



## Jimmies

I really believe this will be a very very tall tower.

If you look at the basement this is way different (and heavier) than on other supertalls.

The cone will it make possible to divert heavy weight over a larger amouth of space. Smart.


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah

This structure should be tv tower like any structure in the world


----------



## keber

Jaldepiqui said:


>


Finnaly some real diagrams - would be nice to have them photographed closer. It appears that cut-off of a base area is from the actual project. Red appears to be already built cubus with all the rebar protruding out.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Would love a closer look to the numbers given for foundation, Interesting fact I just noticed they still call it THE TOWER!


----------



## BinSuroor

https://twitter.com/emaardubai/status/956845416326287360


----------



## Tom_Green

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Would love a closer look to the numbers given for foundation, Interesting fact I just noticed they still call it THE TOWER!


I think the real name will be something else. But i hope "Dubai" will be included in the official name.


----------



## BinSuroor

^^Hopefully not Burj Al Hayaticard:



BinSuroor said:


>


----------



## Scion

From Six Construct's instagram:



> On Tuesday 23 January 2018, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum reviewed the progress of the raft foundations at Dubai Creek Tower.
> 
> The visit of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed comes after an important contractual milestone was achieved with the construction of the raft foundations. *On 21 December 2017, the team successfully cast the top layer of the central core pile cap area at the level +5.80, and over 50% of the pile cap has now been finished with completion scheduled for mid-2018.*
> 
> Well done to all the team at the Dubai Creek Tower for this outstanding achievement!


----------



## Pohtija

New Dubai Tower by Betty Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## city of the future

Can’t wait for actual start of construction


----------



## Fayez

city of the future said:


> Can’t wait for actual start of construction



Actual start of "rising", construction actually looks magnificent and promising


----------



## ZZ-II

city of the future said:


> Can’t wait for actual start of construction


From the last informations we got it seems we've to wait until summer until the tower itself will rise.


----------



## adribb

Gabriel900 said:


> Translated from Arabic:
> 
> - His Highness Mohammed bin Rashid describes the new tower's unique architectural masterpiece as equally great and glorious to Burj Khalifa tower and the famous "Eiffel" Tower and will rival them.
> 
> *- "masterpiece" Tower would be a monument and tourist and cultural landmark and construction will start within months and its height will be known after completion and official opening of it*
> 
> - The Tower is designed by the architect Calatrava
> 
> - Tower will be developed by Emaar
> 
> Name of tower is as well translated from Arabic so it might have a different name in english it is either Masterpiece or Iconic
> 
> https://twitter.com/emaardubai
> https://twitter.com/DXBMediaOffice
> 
> Location is within the Dubai Creek but exact location is still unknown


I am passionate about its architecture, technological advances and development that this city has, simply wonderful.

"Adriana"


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

On the model, we can see clearly that then lowest cable connection to the core is (I estimate) at +/- 300 m.
From there on, there is a cable attached every (estimate...) 30-40 m.


So the cable attaching process is not a job, some where in the total schedule.
It is a continuous thing, up to the bulb...


----------



## luukardinho

Gabriel900 said:


>


We can see one model with a section of the top of the tower!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ The models reposted above are all the first version of it .. it has changed after this .. it doesn't look like that anymore


----------



## germantower

I bet Sheikh Moh reads SSC and is angry that the heigh might have been already figured out.


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ They can always keep us guessing by a little bit at least, even if our numbers are almost accurate. Unless we get confirmed finalized plans then we know .


----------



## city of the future

I hope it is a steel frame, that way it will rise faster


----------



## ZZ-II

city of the future said:


> I hope it is a steel frame, that way it will rise faster


Won‘t happen ^^


----------



## city of the future

Why not? have you seen the structural plans?


----------



## ZZ-II

city of the future said:


> Why not? have you seen the structural plans?


I don‘t know even 1 project in dubai which is made out of steel (except spires or crowns). So i‘m 100% sure this will be made out of concrete as every other tower in dubai.


----------



## city of the future

ICD brookfiled place (currently UC), tiara twins (UC), emirates towers, rose rotana etc. Steel is a far superior material choice


----------



## ZZ-II

Rose tower for example has an concrete core and floors out of steel. 

The part below the bulb of this project will be more or less just a „core“. Pretty unlikely it will be mde out of steel.
Maybe the bulb or spire will be.


----------



## city of the future

Most likely, concrete core and maybe a steel to support the cladding


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


>


The top and the cables are elegant, but the shaft is not. It's just a pole. I wish it had a slight concavity to it so that it is slightly slimmer in the middle gently curving out at the bulb and the same down to the base like the Guangzhou TV tower. The shaft doesn't really match the rest of the tower.


----------



## toxtethogrady

0095914 said:


> it's like the eiffeltoren all over again but than in Dubai


Well, why not? After all, Dubai now has a Louvre...:bash:


----------



## booboomoneta

toxtethogrady said:


> Well, why not? After all, Dubai now has a Louvre...:bash:


Abu Dhabi

https://www.louvreabudhabi.ae/

^^


----------



## Whisky Peak

a short video posted by Emaar on twitter (screenshot):










link: https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/971731540488146945


----------



## Whisky Peak

update of an aerial-view (illustration) with the current design:










for comparison here the old one:


----------



## Whisky Peak

out of topic ...but i thought its time for a remake


----------



## Fayez

Whisky Peak said:


> out of topic ...but i thought its time for a remake


A remake in real life :banana:


----------



## The-Real-Link

At the top of the Blue Tower, the ever-watching eyes of the Chairman of Nakheel, positioned in a horrible unseen coup against former Emaar! And at the top of the White Tower, leaders of Emaar still stand, defiant against any who would out-develop them.

Call Peter Jackson on this. It could be a dramatic three part construction drama involving science, technology, the plights of your average working man, shouting, contracting, art, poetry, greed, and more! 

Like PBS' "Skyscraper" but more modern . 

...and who am I kidding, you know most of us on this forum would watch that. I would. 

Not as off-topic. That's great that Emaar is able to still successfully develop not one but two structures as world's tallest. Any developer would be happy with one record breaking project, but not them. Always pushing ahead in a good way.


----------



## goodybear

Just a question: Since we have the same developer for both the Burj Khalifa and this tower, can we also expect Samsung to be the contractor for (at least part of this project), like it was with the Burj Khalifa? 

Also, I am really happy with the progress this tower is making, going much quicker than expected of a project this size.


----------



## ssoott

Tom_Green said:


> what is the maximum speed a tower made out of concrete can rise per week?


Dunno how to calculate per week, but Kuala Lumpur's Exchange 106 rose 400m a year in 2017


----------



## jain ladda

*Dubai Creek Tower - World's Tallest Building - 1300m+ Tall Building! 2018 Construction Update*


----------



## isicman

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/12/sau...er-over-prince-alwaleed-kingdom-holdings.html

Looks like competition is over


----------



## droneriot

Almost down to two - we were all holding our breath on Wuhan Center.


----------



## brainsound

*Shangri La Webcam*

It would be awsome, if we could watch the Dubai Creek Tower rising via this webcam. It should be between Index Tower and Central Park Towers from this point of view...

Can somebody go there and turn it a little bit left! :lol:

http://www.shangri-la.com/dubai/shangrila/webcam/#shangri-la-dubai-uae


----------



## Le Comte

Really don't like it...


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ thank you for letting us know


----------



## ÉLBACANO

I HOPE THIS TOWER WILL BE NOTHING LESS THAN ITS PROMISE NOW THAT IT WILL SURPASS JEDDAH TOWER BE ICONIC AS IT SAID . ÉXITO Y PROSPERIDAD WISHES FROM BOGOTA COLOMBIA AND ALL LATIN AMERICA


----------



## Gabriel900

a proposal for the surrounding area



dreamax00 said:


> Proposal on the edge of the retail district by WhiteSpace architects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitespace.ae/dch/


----------



## ssoott

Can't wait to see the completion of this tower :cheers:


----------



## saintm

More like an observation tower


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ An observation/hotel/culture tower/mast/building that is taller bigger and THICKER than any of your residential/commercial towers in your city or anywhere else for that matter.

This project will trump labels and throw everyone in a loop


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Generally speaking, could this be engineered to stand still without cables? 

If I were Emaar, and if I was building such a massive project, I would definitely double secure it but making it strong enough to stand on its own as a fail safe? They are spending billions on the project I would not be surprised if they did that.

Of course cables might play a role in making the structure more resistant to earthquakes and hurricane levels wind, but I do believe it will be built to withstand moderate earthquakes and your Dubai occasional strong winds.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Depends on how thick the core is. As others said I could imagine that it could stand up without the cables, but the cables buy the design the necessary safety overhead in worst case weather, quake, etc., scenarios. Of course who knows if they'll be putting in dampers in the core every 100 or so meters or multiple within the publicly accessible part of the core too; maybe both. 

Maybe I'm wrong. But once we get construction methodology reports and studies back, similar to how articles eventually came out about BK and you can see it as you tour the observatory there, it'll be neat to see "how they did it". At least this time we are far more privy to watching things happen almost live since people are more aware of this tower.


----------



## germantower

^^ We had our livestream called Imre during BKs construction. Every friday he used to post up dates.


----------



## Gabriel900

The-Real-Link said:


> At least this time we are far more privy to watching things happen almost live since people are more aware of this tower.


Just wait for it to go above ground, we will get daily updates and quite possibly a live stream as well.


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ Speaking of Imre, miss him. Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Gabriel900

The-Real-Link said:


> ^^ Speaking of Imre, miss him. Hope all is well with him.


He's well .. I spoke to him a while ago .. he just left Dubai and went back home


----------



## CrazyDave

Captain Chaos said:


> This is an interesting render. I can see what are either photography flashes or sunlight sparkles on the building but it's these smaller white flecks around the tower (circled) that interest me.
> 
> I can only think it'll be birds, and what their reason is for congregating up there. Besides an observation deck, maybe the architects have also designed an open 'birdfeeding' deck where visitors can go feed them their old bread? I dunno, just a thought.
> 
> :lol: :cheers:


 Those sparkles are "tooth fairies" They pay only 25 cents rent and they get to stay there until another child loses a tooth.


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ I'm guessing they're the same as light beams, lens diffusion effects, and lens flares, added for extra bling, nothing more. Have to add 100% more sparkles .


----------



## Леонид

Gabriel900 said:


> He's well .. I spoke to him a while ago .. he just left Dubai and went back home


Good to know that .. his pictures where amazing!


----------



## Captain Chaos

Meh, besides CrazyDave, Y so serious?!


----------



## UHED

Twopsy said:


> I do not know if it was already mentioned, but the circular square (can you still call it "square" if it is circular?) is big enough to house Apple's new "spaceship" headquarters in Cupertino. That gives you an idea of the scale of the tower:
> 
> {chakram image here}
> 
> These images have exactly the same scale. The houses north of the Apple headquarters give you a good idea of the size.


The inner space of the Cupertino campus is ridiculous 96,000 sq.m. The building makes it very inconvenient to travel one hemicircle away - it's 640m via the circular gallery.


----------



## UHED

Scion said:


> Emaar's AED 3.67 billion tender for the main structure is not a generous sum at all. If we assume this figure includes all the interior systems and furnishings then it's near impossible to turn a profit (without cutting corners). It makes sense to award the contract to China State (CSCEC), only with their renowned efficieny and gigantic economies of scale can this tower go up at such a price.


Just take a look at how BK is done inside: expensive finishes here and there, but the entire composition of the interior is quite a pitiful hoop-la. Corners are cut everywhere, although huge commissions are made on the materials.


----------



## The-Real-Link

UHED said:


> The inner space of the Cupertino campus is ridiculous 96,000 sq.m. The building makes it very inconvenient to travel one hemicircle away - it's 640m via the circular gallery.


--Apple Marketing, go talk to Apple Engineering!
--Okay, so just around the circle then, huh?
--Yep. You could say that's a roundabout way of getting there 

That's a good thought regarding the campus I suppose. But maybe they have departments stacked in each wing rather than sections perhaps? 

But back on topic, yeah my thought is while $1B may seem like a lot, for a truly state of the art project akin to how the Burj is, I'm really surprised Emaar would want to cut corners so badly when they know similar to how Downtown Dubai turned out (ie. bringing them untold amounts of tourism and profit). But then hey, I don't work for them and have no idea. Maybe $1B is more than enough to engineer and build this type of tower structurally.


----------



## Twopsy

To be honest, $1 billion is very little money for such a project. To put that number into perspective: The new ferris wheel in Staten Island (New York City) will cost at least $570 million. Of course the labour costs are much higher there, but in the end it is just a (very big) ferris wheel. Or think about the Los Angeles Stadium, which will cost at least $2.6 billion. Or just look how much money some cities spend for three weeks of Olympics.

Just think about how much money they will make with such a tower. Let's say 5000 people a day visit the observation deck. That would be about half the number that visits Empire State Building. That alone will bring more than $50 million per year. Then of course they will have a VIP observation deck like in Burj Khalifa (floor 148) and very expensive restaurants, souvenier shops and all that stuff. And there is a lot of additional money to be made in the remaining of the 54 floors. Maybe with a hotel or ultra expensive apartments. This building should pay off in less than ten years.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Twopsy said:


> To be honest, $1 billion is very little money for such a project. To put that number into perspective: The new ferris wheel in Staten Island (New York City) will cost at least $570 million. Of course the labour costs are much higher there, but in the end it is just a (very big) ferris wheel. Or think about the Los Angeles Stadium, which will cost at least $2.6 billion. Or just look how much money some cities spend for three weeks of Olympics.
> 
> Just think about how much money they will make with such a tower. Let's say 5000 people a day visit the observation deck. That would be about half the number that visits Empire State Building. That alone will bring more than $50 million per year. Then of course they will have a VIP observation deck like in Burj Khalifa (floor 148) and very expensive restaurants, souvenier shops and all that stuff. And there is a lot of additional money to be made in the remaining of the 54 floors. Maybe with a hotel or ultra expensive apartments. This building should pay off in less than ten years.


Oh no, totally agreeing with you. I can see how "only" $1B is feasible but at the same time, even if this tower cost 2-3+B or more, they're still going to be getting a pretty fast ROI. Not like any place short of NYC is doing stuff on this level anyway so Dubai can spend how they want.


----------



## AltinD

Not again with this ..... 1B is the main construction package, i.e. concrete work, nothing else


----------



## The-Real-Link

AltinD said:


> Not again with this ..... 1B is the main construction package, i.e. concrete work, nothing else


Sorry AltinD, makes sense then. About the same as the Burj.


----------



## ramses59

pics pics pics !!!


----------



## ssoott

If this tower is indeed just $1Bil, China can build more than 10 similar ones :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

Better read the posts above before 



AltinD said:


> Not again with this ..... 1B is the main construction package, i.e. concrete work, nothing else


----------



## germantower

I wonder how they are going to maintain and paint those cables to prevent them from rust and such. For instance, at the Eifel Tower, Canton tower or so, they have a solid tower to climb on to reach all parts, with towers like the CN tower , it is equally easy to perform that. Bug here, the ca les are weirdly alligned and kinda free hanging in the air. Itll be a heck of a job to do this here. Calatravas projects are also known to be flawed, look at the water leaks at the wtc transit hub, this might add more issues.


----------



## Gabriel900

Unlike other corroding cities, Dubai is spending millions on new technology just for this tower .. so be ready to be blown away.

And who said they are using steel for the cables anyways .. exciting times ahead


----------



## Captain Chaos

Gabriel900 said:


> Unlike other corroding cities, Dubai is spending millions on new technology just for this tower .. so be ready to be blown away.


Let's just hope they do it better than their roads. Silky smooth but without drainage :nuts:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

germantower said:


> Calatravas projects are also known to be flawed, look at the water leaks at the wtc transit hub, this might add more issues.



Something like water leakage has more to do with the detail design of a building or structure.
Most often, these details are worked out by other contractors and companies than the architect himself.
And the actual execution/construction is made by yet another company.


The architect is mainly concerned with the basic shape, basic design and such.
Not in the first place with construction details or even "common sense details" like watertightness.


----------



## upuptothesky

Gabriel900 said:


> Unlike other corroding cities, Dubai is spending millions on new technology just for this tower .. so be ready to be blown away.
> 
> And who said they are using steel for the cables anyways .. exciting times ahead


You mean wheels were reinvented only for Dubai? 

Yes there are exiting times ahead, but not only for this tower. Most exiting time will come in like 30 years, when all the brand new infrastructure and buildings need their first refurbishment. 

Dubai should start to save money right now.


----------



## Cranesetc

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Something like water leakage has more to do with the detail design of a building or structure.
> Most often, these details are worked out by other contractors and companies than the architect himself.
> And the actual execution/construction is made by yet another company.
> 
> 
> The architect is mainly concerned with the basic shape, basic design and such.
> Not in the first place with construction details or even "common sense details" like watertightness.


The architects you know must be very lazy then. Architects I have worked with are just as interested in the detailing, as that can make the difference on a project.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Off course architects are involved and concerned..
But even at well-respected companies with proven quality, things can go wrong.
And thing DO go wrong from time to time...


----------



## germantower

^^ True, but Calatrava is known for delays, his projects always go over budget and some have failures that given how expensive they are shouldnt occur. His style is also associated with huge maintainance costs, a reason why his projects arent liked at times.


----------



## Twopsy

germantower said:


> ^^ True, but Calatrava is known for delays, his projects always go over budget and some have failures that given how expensive they are shouldnt occur. His style is also associated with huge maintainance costs, a reason why his projects arent liked at times.


I think you are talking about Chicago Spire, which was stopped after it turned out that it would be more than twice as expensive as thought. That will not happen this time, as labour costs are very low in Dubai. Adding a thousand workers more to get things done faster will not not cost too much.


----------



## Scion

germantower said:


> I wonder how they are going to maintain and paint those cables to prevent them from rust and such.


My guess is there will be wire ropes bolted along the entire length of all of those damping cables. Maintenance and cleaning workers would simply use their safety harnesses to slide/glide/dangle along those wire ropes to perform their tasks.

What I am interested in is if Emaar will add some sort of strobe and laser show to those cables, after the successful reception this year at BK...


----------



## leogodoy

Twopsy said:


> I think you are talking about Chicago Spire, which was stopped after it turned out that it would be more than twice as expensive as thought. That will not happen this time, as labour costs are very low in Dubai. Adding a thousand workers more to get things done faster will not not cost too much.




Calatravas traditional combo of delays+overbudged+high maintenance costs go way beyond the Chicago Spire. I agree Dubai has the dough to stand behind this, of course, but we cannot ignore the fact that this architect has a less then stellar track record:

https://theculturetrip.com/europe/spain/articles/santiago-calatrava-architectures-biggest-scandal/

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/09/2...latrava-collects-critics-as-well-as-fans.html

https://amp.fastcodesign.com/3039658/santiago-calatrava-the-worlds-most-hated-architect

https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2012/may/08/architect-santiago-calatrava-valencia

https://www.dezeen.com/2014/01/02/santiago-calatrava-city-of-arts-and-sciences/


----------



## leogodoy

But I must say most of his designs are stunning, Valencia’s cluster is breathtaking and I do believe this tower will be iconic.


----------



## Whisky Peak

@Scion:

"....and the structural core and tension cables *will be gently and dynamically illuminated*. As a result, The Tower will be visible for miles around."

source: http://www.timeoutdubai.com/aroundtown/news/70535-the-tower-at-dubai-creek-harbour-unveiled


----------



## m6b7n

Scion said:


> Maintenance and cleaning workers would simply use their safety harnesses to slide/glide/dangle along those wire ropes to perform their tasks.


Uh oh, what a job, respect to those workers!


----------



## ssoott

leogodoy said:


> Calatravas traditional combo of delays+overbudged+high maintenance costs go way beyond the Chicago Spire. I agree Dubai has the dough to stand behind this, of course, but we cannot ignore the fact that this architect has a less then stellar track record:
> 
> https://theculturetrip.com/europe/spain/articles/santiago-calatrava-architectures-biggest-scandal/
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/09/2...latrava-collects-critics-as-well-as-fans.html
> 
> https://amp.fastcodesign.com/3039658/santiago-calatrava-the-worlds-most-hated-architect
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2012/may/08/architect-santiago-calatrava-valencia
> 
> https://www.dezeen.com/2014/01/02/santiago-calatrava-city-of-arts-and-sciences/


Wow these articles suggest that Calatrava is a bigger scumbag than I thought. I hope Emaar know how to deal with this guy.


----------



## germantower

leogodoy said:


> Calatravas traditional combo of delays+overbudged+high maintenance costs go way beyond the Chicago Spire. I agree Dubai has the dough to stand behind this, of course, but we cannot ignore the fact that this architect has a less then stellar track record:
> 
> https://theculturetrip.com/europe/spain/articles/santiago-calatrava-architectures-biggest-scandal/
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/09/2...latrava-collects-critics-as-well-as-fans.html
> 
> https://amp.fastcodesign.com/3039658/santiago-calatrava-the-worlds-most-hated-architect
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2012/may/08/architect-santiago-calatrava-valencia
> 
> https://www.dezeen.com/2014/01/02/santiago-calatrava-city-of-arts-and-sciences/


You perfectly nailed it with those articles.


----------



## upuptothesky

Scion said:


> Maintenance and cleaning workers would simply use their safety harnesses to slide/glide/dangle along those wire ropes to perform their tasks.
> 
> What I am interested in is if Emaar will add some sort of strobe and laser show to those cables, after the successful reception this year at BK...


:lol: Yeah man, thats going to be really easy, just take your paint pot and toolbox and slide down man. :banana:

But let us talk about more important things like lasercableshows and stuff.


----------



## Psych

One month since the last update. Any picture?


----------



## madrasi7777

upuptothesky said:


> You mean wheels were reinvented only for Dubai?
> 
> Yes there are exiting times ahead, but not only for this tower. Most exiting time will come in like 30 years, when all the brand new infrastructure and buildings need their first refurbishment.
> 
> Dubai should start to save money right now.


Dubai saves money by making money on construction. IF construction slows down it is not a good sign for Dubai. Unlike other Middle East economy Dubai does not depend on oil nor does it have oil.


----------



## BinSuroor

https://www.instagram.com/uaeproject


----------



## Scion

^^ Gabriel hates that guy , at least he finally gave us some good original content


----------



## city of the future

They did not make any progress


----------



## Twopsy

How much can the tower grow each week? To be completed on October 20, 2020 (when EXPO 2020 starts), it needs to grow almost 10 metres each week. Maybe the tip will be very fast. If the elements at the top are prefabricated, they could possibly do the last 100 metres or so in single week. Still very optimistic.


----------



## germantower

^^ Are you serious with that post?


----------



## ZZ-II

city of the future said:


> They did not make any progress


the last construction update was on February 25th, and i definitely see progress when i compare it with the new one. Also we don't know when exactly the pic has been taken.

can anyone find this pic by clicking on the link? I can't...


----------



## Emarati2009

city of the future said:


> They did not make any progress


JUNE


----------



## Ryer

city of the future said:


> They did not make any progress


The area surrounding the central box has begun rising up to meet the top of the box. This section appears to have risen as much as 15 meters, which considering that this is the foundation of the tower still, is a pretty good rate.


----------



## goodybear

Good news! The official skyscraper ranking website CTBUH has now listed this project as being at least 1300 meters tall! I wonder how they got that info, did someone of their staff read through this thread? :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/dubai-creek-tower/23572


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Hahaha now if anyone could ask them to fix their other Dubai data it will be great .. Aykon City for starters


----------



## Twopsy

I am still a little sceptical about that height figure. It is used here, on Skyscraperpage and Skyscrapercenter and now at the CTBUH, but this thread seems to be the source that height is based on.

If I remember it right, this height is based on the relation of the height in the model and the diameter of the circle, which has a diameter of 500 metres. That is not official yet. My fear is that they still might reduce that height to complete it faster.

Is a model really reliable? Why would they show the height indirectly through the model, but not directly on their website?

Of course the uncertainty goes in both direction. The tower as well turn out much taller than expected. Maybe 1500 metres. Just remember Burj Khalifa.


----------



## ZZ-II

From left to right, January to March for comparison:

https://i.imgur.com/05S0Lha.jpg

I think it's clearly visible that between February and March they finished one ring and starting the next already.


----------



## germantower

^^ I think the source is what you have said and some visualization and counting of pixels in the Dubai Mall that brought up a height of 1300m+.


----------



## germantower

ZZ-II said:


> From left to right, January to March for comparison:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/05S0Lha.jpg
> 
> I think it's clearly visible that between February and March they finished one ring and starting the next already.


There is definitly progress, but Iam unsure if that is a lot of progress for 3 months.


----------



## ZZ-II

germantower said:


> There is definitly progress, but Iam unsure if that is a lot of progress for 3 months.


it's alot of rebar they have to install, and also a lots of concrete. Every ring is smaller than the one before so they should finish with that in June as promised i think. Still 3 months until end of June.


----------



## Scion

Twopsy said:


> If I remember it right, this height is based on the relation of the height in the model and the diameter of the circle, which has a diameter of 500 metres.


Actually no. The developer Emaar Properties advertised that "13 times the height of Burj Khalifa equals 8 times the height of Creek Tower". This advert was displayed at the giant screen in Dubai Mall above the aquarium. Simply do the math and we arrived that Creek Tower is approx 1345 metres.


----------



## Gabriel900

ZZ-II said:


> it's alot of rebar they have to install, and also a lots of concrete. Every ring is smaller than the one before so they should finish with that in June as promised i think. Still 3 months until end of June.


thank you and that's very true ... They are working on this 24/7 .. I think they will finish it by the end of May and it will be actually rising in June .. exciting times ahead


----------



## AltinD

goodybear said:


> Good news! The official skyscraper ranking website CTBUH has now listed this project as being at least 1300 meters tall! I wonder how they got that info, did someone of their staff read through this thread? :lol:
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/dubai-creek-tower/23572


The founder/owner of this site is a member :tongue3:


----------



## Jan

^ I haven't had any contact with the ctbuh since I left there in 2011. Marshall Gerometta, who's been the godfather of skyscraper data for the better parts of this and the previous century, manages the numbers there. Marshall is known for winning bets involving large amounts of beer with architects and developers about the height of their own buildings. If he says 1300+, the damn thing will be 1300+.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

As structural material "steel" is mentioned.

I think most on this forum expected this tower to get a concrete core.
But with steel only, the rising may go much faster.

Parts for the tower should already be under manufacturing, or parts even be completed.
Does anybody know...?


----------



## Twopsy

Jan said:


> ^ I haven't had any contact with the ctbuh since I left there in 2011. Marshall Gerometta, who's been the godfather of skyscraper data for the better parts of this and the previous century, manages the numbers there. Marshall is known for winning bets involving large amounts of beer with architects and developers about the height of their own buildings. If he says 1300+, the damn thing will be 1300+.


Nice to hear that Marshall is still active. I think I have not seen him since the Emporis Awards in 2008 or so. His "Marhall's Hot 500" still define my definition of skyscrapers. If I visit a city, I still try to see all buildings over 500 feet and ignore the ones with 499 feet or less. 

I really hope Marshall will be right this time. That would the height of more than eight skyscrapers on top of each other.

By the way, when does every one her think Dubai Creek Tower will be completed? If they really work another two months on the ground floor, completion before Expo 2020 seems even more optimistic. That would mean more than 1.50 metres per day. Has any building eber risen so fast? I think the fastest in recent times was the elevator tower in Rottweil, Germany, but Dubai Creek Tower will be much wider.


----------



## germantower

^^ This tower wont be done for the expo.


----------



## A7R

germantower said:


> ^^ This tower wont be done for the expo.


Was it supposed to?

I mean it would be nice, but not everything has to be done for the expo, Dubai needs this tower to bring in the new wave of investment and tourism after the expo is done.


----------



## germantower

^^ I dont know if it was, but some assume it is possible which i dont think given all the work that has to be done on such a project.


----------



## Twopsy

In the past many iconic buildings were built for the EXPOs. Eiffel Tower in Paris for example, the Atomium in Brussels, the Unisphere (that giant globe) in Queens and the Space Needle in Seattle.

Dubai Creek Tower was planned to become the Space Needle of Expo 2020, just a little taller. 

Wikipedia still says that it is expected to be completed before the Expo, but I think that is outdated: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubai_Creek_Tower


----------



## germantower

^^ Never use Wikipedia when it comes to anything skyscraper related. :-D


----------



## droneriot

germantower said:


> ^^ Never use Wikipedia when it comes to anything skyscraper related. :-D


Unless you are an active editor and want to update the hundreds or thousands of outdated articles on skyscrapers.


----------



## isicman

germantower said:


> ^^ Never use Wikipedia when it comes to anything skyscraper related. :-D


Never use local media too


----------



## Gabriel900

Jan said:


> If he says 1300+, the damn thing will be 1300+.


Where you at now all you who doubted me when I said the same  now this is pretty much set in stone.

Wait for more great surprises from this tower .. I think humanity still didn't digest the fact that this monster will not only break the 1000m mark, it will do it with a supertall on top of that  Plus the engineering behind it will be groundbreaking


----------



## Scion

Photo also by UAE Project https://www.instagram.com/p/BhBYsQ_Fm0H/?taken-by=uaeproject


----------



## ZZ-II

"More than 87 percent of the tower’s foundation has been completed."

That sounds great :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ YAAAASSSS can't wait :banana:


----------



## goodybear

^^I can't wait for it to start rising as well! :banana::banana::banana:








Source


----------



## TICONLA1

One things for sure, that is one giant ass footing, the first 1000 feet of this tower, or I prefer, mast, will slipform pretty fast, but i am sure that once it reaches the first cable Anchorage, upward travel will be slowed considerably, any details on the cable system yet ??


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## UHED

germantower said:


> ^^ Never use Wikipedia when it comes to anything skyscraper related. :-D


Somehow I'm sure that if I ask you "what's the exact definition of a skyscraper?", the first thing you'll do in order to answer that question will be opening the Wikipedia. Don't bother to convince me otherwise, just don't reply at all.


----------



## BinSuroor

By @UAEProject


----------



## ZZ-II

Great shot! Since the last shot a few days ago they startet to install the rebar on the other half of the ring.

A webcam in this Position would be cool


----------



## Munwon

BinSuroor said:


> By @UAEProject


Great shot! In the background you can appreciate Dubai's skyline and why Dubai is #1 in number of supertalls in the world with more to come.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I can't even start to imagine how tall towers around this one will be .. Dubai is just on another level.


----------



## paco280

It looked so thin in the renders and the perimeter is looking now huuuge compared to all the gear next to it, is going to be very impressive really


----------



## Scion

Higher quality version of that UAEProject photo, posted by Emaar.

"Marking a new milestone on the construction of #DubaiCreekTower as we achieve today one million man-hours without any lost time incidents!"


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ it is not the first time that UAEproject page take something not theirs and claim it their own! it happened with members of the this forum as well ... it used to always take our contents and slap their logo on it!


----------



## maxxell

Scion said:


> Higher quality version of that UAEProject photo, posted by Emaar.
> 
> "Marking a new milestone on the construction of #DubaiCreekTower as we achieve today one million man-hours without any lost time incidents!"


Apology for this stupid question.
What is the box structure inside the circle foundation?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^ Its the core of the tower


----------



## germantower

Lets make a guess game and guess at which height this tower will be by April the 6th 2019.


----------



## goodybear

^^450-500 meters

If this tower can rise using slipform construction, it could theoretically rise 3.5 meters per day. However, since it is very wide, I would assume 1.5 to 2 meters a day at top speed.


----------



## DesertKnight0

germantower said:


> Lets make a guess game and guess at which height this tower will be by April the 6th 2019.


500 meters at least? Keep in mind that the tower is really skinny, and there probably aren't any floors except on the top part, unlike Jeddah Tower and Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ The tower is *NOT* skinny .. it looks skinny because of its height! This tower's core is as thick as 23 Marina and most probably will have some kind of "maintenance floors" all over it

To put it in perspective ... 










Concerning the height forecast, I would say around 400m


----------



## Emarati2009

*the Iconic Mosque at Dubai Creek Harbour*

Call for Architectural Design Competition for the Iconic Mosque at Dubai Creek Harbour

Emaar Development is hosting an International Open Design competition for the Design of the Iconic Mosque at the heart of the ambitious new world-class mixed-use waterfront development Dubai Creek Harbour. The Development is a 5.6 Million sqm site and is expected to have 48,500 residential units with a population of 175,000 residents, when completed. 

Design Brief: 

Emaar’s vision for Dubai Creek Harbour is to create an urban city that respects the culture and climate of Dubai, a place where people can live, work and play in harmony with nature and a community where families can reach their aspirations for generations to come.

In line with this, EMAAR is seeking a Concept Design for the development’s Iconic mosque which: 

- Should be Iconic in design. 
- Can house 7,500 worshippers internally. 
- Has an accessible roof with a capacity to take 2,000 worshippers

Technical Brief: Click here to download

Deliverables: 

Competitors submissions shall depict sufficient information, drawing, CGI’s, diagrams and narratives which explain their Concept Design and innovative approaches at its best way. The 3D perspectives shall be of highest quality. 

Eligibility:

Competition participants must be officially recognized professional architects, Architectural Firms or Architectural Students.

Submission Date: 

• Design competition opens on April 2nd, 2018 
• The deadline for submitting the competition entries is 12:00 noon (UAE Time) May 21, 2018 
• Five entries will be shortlisted and designer will have an opportunity to present to the judges themselves.

Awards:

The winning Design entry will receive a prize of USD 40,000/- while the remaining four shortlisted entries will receive USD 10,000/- each. The winning entry will also be invited to enter into a Design Contract to deliver the scheme.

Language: English

Enquiries: For any further enquiries regarding the competition, please email: [email protected] 

How to apply: Digital submission only, all documents to be saved under one zip file and sent through a WeTransfer link to this email: [email protected]

http://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/...-mosque-architectural-design-competition.aspx


----------



## KuwaitLover

First things first and that is you have to find someone to agree to build the damn thing. Only a handful of contractors in the world can do it, and they are not exactly queuing up to win the contract - hence the delay. The delivery risk on such an innovative engineering exercise is enormous and overrides any potential PR that a firm may get from winning the job. 
Just look at the Dubai Eye and the millions lost trying to engineer the largest structure of its kind. Nonetheless, it does look as if the Chinese are willing to take this on provided the price is right. We will see in due course.


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## Redzio

^^ 1300m easily, more like something around 1450m.


----------



## Gabriel900

From the same source as above ... the following render confirms that there will be some sort of floors going over the length of the core.


----------



## BinSuroor

I live somewhere there, i feel so lucky already :banana:


----------



## Whisky Peak

*"Contractor celebrates 1 million safe hours as concrete raft nears completion"*










source: https://www.thebig5hub.com/news/2018/april/dubai-creek-tower-reaches-1-million-safe-hours/


----------



## The-Real-Link

Emarati2009 said:


> (Pictures snipped)


I'm getting a lot of malware alerts from that site. Any chance someone can re-link the images on Flickr / Imgur / etc. please?


----------



## Emarati2009

The-Real-Link said:


> I'm getting a lot of malware alerts from that site. Any chance someone can re-link the images on Flickr / Imgur / etc. please?


https://imgur.com/a/jwhQ7

https://imgur.com/a/8Drkn

https://imgur.com/a/3aGEa


----------



## NanoDesu

looks like 986 meters


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks for the re-upload and original relinking. Wow that first image makes it just appear as was said, even higher than 1300m if we look at the nearby 60-70 story buildings. I see Emaar is also focusing on making sure there are not only plenty of green areas, but that they are either naturally or artificially shaded so people may walk about outside. Even though the plaza may be artistically beautiful yet elementally barren, it has tons of water jets and is all white to reflect the heat much like the Grand Mosque. Hopefully it'll be somewhat tolerable to walk in during the summer and very comfortable during the winter. 

Very cool!


----------



## Scion

Picture also from that Emaar brochure


----------



## Fayez

ilkamoi said:


> Then let's rise our expectations as high as possible! 1500 meters! :banana:


Well, obviously I meant expectations based on the heights on the renders


----------



## DubaiM

germantower said:


> The tower itself looks nice in the latest renderings, but the surrounding areas just look like copy and paste of a combination of the marina and Burj Khalifa downtown.


The surrounding buildings are only fillers and not final designs. 
Emaar only wants to showcase how the skyline proportions are planned to turn out. This way, we can guess how tall the towers are going to be in a certain district, but not what they're going to look like precisely.


----------



## GulfArabia

Scion said:


> Picture also from that Emaar brochure



I’d love to see the towers around it in the same style... white and pointy... the district will unique and sexy


----------



## Gabriel900

DubaiM said:


> The surrounding buildings are only fillers and not final designs.
> Emaar only wants to showcase how the skyline proportions are planned to turn out. This way, we can guess how tall the towers are going to be in a certain district, but not what they're going to look like precisely.


If downtown Dubai is an indication, the current placeholders towers can end up twice taller of what Emaar envisioned 

Thats Downtown Pre Burj Khalifa Era .. Midgets turned to highrises


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

^^ Iconic Mosque? 

Maybe they should make this project into a Mosque. The glass covered plaza would make a beautiful gigantic Mosque and the tower its single but gigantic minaret. It could fit thousands of people and would no doubt become the most iconic Mosque in the world. It might even start taking pilgrims away from Mecca.


----------



## Gabriel900

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> ^^ Iconic Mosque?
> 
> Maybe they should make this project into a Mosque. The glass covered plaza would make a beautiful gigantic Mosque and the tower its single but gigantic minaret. It could fit thousands of people and would no doubt become the most iconic Mosque in the world. It might even start taking pilgrims away from Mecca.



Taking pilgrims from Mecca?!! icard: That's not something to joke about FYI

A mosque is about humility and a place to connect with God, this tower can never fit in as a mosque plus it doesn't make sense and is impractical for so many reasons


----------



## Emarati2009

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> ^^ Iconic Mosque?
> 
> It might even start taking pilgrims away from Mecca.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: OMG :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Get a life


----------



## DubaiM

Turning the base of Dubai Creek Tower into a mosque would be super impractical because its religious use would interfere too much with all the other tourists and visitors. 

I think it's a great idea to hold a design competition for a separate mosque in the neighbourhood. It will bring more iconic architecture and more tourist attractions to the area :cheers: 

Of course the idea of DCT to represent a giant minaret is pretty awesome. Actually, the mosque is located directly on a sightline to Dubai Creek Tower. If I were the architect, I would design the mosque in a way that it looks like Dubai Creek Tower extends harmoniously above the mosque like a giant minaret while actually being hundreds of meters in the background


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

:lol: Some of you guys take things wayyyy too seriously. :cheers:

Of course no one is going to turn this into a mosque, I was just taking a jab at the headline on the latest render which made it seem like the tower itself, Was the mosque. 



Scion said:


> Picture also from that Emaar brochure


----------



## DimadimaAsia

My first thought looking at this tower is WTF a giant needle in the middle of the desert


----------



## Dubai_Boy

DimadimaAsia said:


> My first thought looking at this tower is WTF a giant needle in the middle of the desert


Its been almost 40 years since the UAE has been constructing towers, high-rises and mega-talls and only today it shocks you to see them in a desert setting ? :tongue3:


----------



## GulfArabia

DimadimaAsia said:


> My first thought looking at this tower is WTF a giant needle in the middle of the desert


In the middle of the desert ? U know dubai is a city right ?


----------



## leogodoy

This “middle of the desert” is closer to the ocean than most cities in the world, anyway.


----------



## droneriot

Yeah and it's actually in the middle of the city, close to the airport and not far from "old Dubai" - only East of Emirates road is "middle of the desert."


----------



## Twopsy

I wonder how many of those surrounding towers will be completed before Dubai Creek Tower.


----------



## city of the future

I can’t wait to see this masterpiece rise! And what’s great is that all surrounding projects are well underway, clearly a well initiated project. Just hope to see more stunning towers rather then the overdone Emaar style


----------



## ssoott

Sometimes I always imagine Dubai was built on some oversized beach instead of desert.


----------



## germantower

Dubai_Boy said:


> Its been almost 40 years since the UAE has been constructing towers, high-rises and mega-talls and only today it shocks you to see them in a desert setting ? :tongue3:


Dubai has built many highrises so far, a number of supertalls but only one megatall so far.


----------



## Scion

Drone footage


----------



## univer

germantower said:


> Dubai has built many highrises so far, a number of supertalls but only one megatall so far.


If the definition of supertalls is between 300m and 599m. So Megatalls could be between 600m and 1199m. 

Dubai Creek Tower would be the first Gigatall tower.


----------



## germantower

^^ Maybe Emporis or the CBTUH are already thinking of this.


----------



## DubaiM

univer said:


> If the definition of supertalls is between 300m and 599m. So Megatalls could be between 600m and 1199m.


If I were the CTBUH, I would consider the following classification:

300m+ - Supertall 
600m+ - Megatall
1000m+ - Hypertall
1600m+ - Milescraper


----------



## droneriot

The megatalls category was only created because there were a number of towers of that height being built. No category will ever be created for a single building.


----------



## ilkamoi

DubaiM said:


> Milescraper


^^
That's a nice sounding word, i should say


----------



## ssoott

I would rather go for "Ultratall"


----------



## Whisky Peak

from propsearch.ae


----------



## Twopsy

When will Dubai Creek Tower and all those surrounding buildings be connected to the metro network? I could not find out anything about that. The metro is already a problem in Downtown Dubai. There is one metro station for Burj Khalifa and Dubai mall, but it not really close. You have to walk one kilometre from the station to the mall. There should be a station inside the mall and one near the opera house. I hope they do not repeat the same mistakes in this new second (or third) downtown. If you build a district from scratch, public transport can be built much easier. Dubai should not become a car city like Los Angeles.


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai *IS* a car city! and there is 4 metro stations but I doubt they will be directly next to the tower or the mall.


----------



## AltinD

The Dubai Metro's Green line extension does pass through the neighborhood, and haven't we seen a render some times back with a few stations.


----------



## Fayez




----------



## seabeeman

Twopsy said:


> When will Dubai Creek Tower and all those surrounding buildings be connected to the metro network? I could not find out anything about that. The metro is already a problem in Downtown Dubai. There is one metro station for Burj Khalifa and Dubai mall, but it not really close. You have to walk one kilometre from the station to the mall. There should be a station inside the mall and one near the opera house. I hope they do not repeat the same mistakes in this new second (or third) downtown. If you build a district from scratch, public transport can be built much easier. Dubai should not become a car city like Los Angeles.


They should get an inspiration from big cities in Japan like Osaka and Tokyo where stations are a short distance walk to popular destinations. Dubai Mall/Burj Khalifa Station is too far to the mall.


----------



## Blizzy

The metro stations can be seen in this PDF. 

http://www.emaar.com/assets/pdf/Iconic-Mosque-DCH-Design-Breif.pdf


----------



## KillerZavatar

with so many pictures i cannot decide which one should be my desktop wallpaper :cheers:


----------



## Twopsy

The only time I was in Dubai so far was in 2014 for a week and it would not have been possible without the Red Line. Only twice I had to use a taxi. Back then about 90% of all skyscrapers in Dubai were within a few hundred metres from the Red Line. I chose a hotel (Rose Rayhaan) very close to a Red Line station and even the airport and all the major shopping malls very near that line. 

However that line (and the smaller Green Line) seem quite small for a city with the ambitions to become a world metroplois that competes with New York, London, Tokyo and Shanghai. Dubai often wants the best and most expensive of everything, but forgets the basics. They are thinking about a "Hyperloop" to Abu Dhabi, but do not even have a normal train connection so far. 

Labour costs almost nothing in Dubai and the city is surrounded by empty land. So the chances to build the best and fastest metro network in the world are better than almost anywhere else. Unlike in Los Angeles where building new metro lines is very complicated and expensive. I would be sad if Dubai missed the chance. 

Shanghai should be a role model for Dubai in that regard. You simply do not need a car there. The city already has 500 kilometres of subway lines and another 200 kilometres are under construction. Cheap labour (like in Dubai) makes that possible. 

I think something in the minds of the UAE population has to change. Many still see metro lines as a way of transporation for people who can't afford a car. Sadly this thinking is still present in many parts of the world. Even in China, which has some of the best metro systems in the world, many people just use a subway because they can't afford a car. In western cities that is quite different. In London or New York City even rich stock traders use the subway to get to work in the morning. Simply because it is the fastest and cheapest way. The rulers and planners of Dubai perhaps never take the metro lines.

Dubai already has some smog problems and if the city will triple or quadruple in a few years, the air quality could really go down further, public transport does not improve significantly. 

My fear really is that Dubai Creek Tower will be completed in 2020 and you will have to take a taxi to get there.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ What the .. there is a metro connecting DCH soon!! 

Dubai is only 20 years old and we have 2 metro lines stretching all over the the city, and 2 trams on Palm and Marina/JBR, and 2 more extensions under construction (one to DCH, the other to Dubai south/EXPO2020)!

Plus Dubai has a hostile climate so cars are a must in it, since pedestrian access during 4/5 months in summer is just near impossible.


----------



## A7R

Metro will expand eventually as the population grows, at the moment Dubai is still a relatively small city with only 3million inhabitants whereas cities like Shanghai have 24million. 

There's also the issue of the summer heat, and the impending arrival of the driverless car which will change everything.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Twopsy said:


> Shanghai should be a role model for Dubai in that regard. You simply do not need a car there. The city already has 500 kilometres of subway lines and another 200 kilometres are under construction. Cheap labour (like in Dubai) makes that possible.


If there is one thing I would improve in both cities, it's the same problem: metro closes at around midnight at night. When I visited Dubai I slept from 8-16 and traveled the rest of the day/night. Many restaurants have tons of people, even at 4 in the morning, but the metro doesn't run, which is really sad. I get it though, metro lines are expensive to run in the middle of the night and cabs are cheap and everywhere. So overall it's just a minor annoyance that let's face it nearly all cities (only exception I experienced was New York) have. Just in Dubai it is a bit more apparent, when you try to avoid the sun.



A7R said:


> Metro will expand eventually as the population grows, at the moment Dubai is still a relatively small city with only 3million inhabitants whereas cities like Shanghai have 24million.
> 
> There's also the issue of the summer heat, and the impending arrival of the driverless car which will change everything.


Dubai would be the perfect city for driverless cars as well. I know that Singapore will have its first cabs this year, but I think Dubai should invest in it as well. Dubai is a high tech city, has a street layout that would allow for easy driverless car usage with it's several big avenues thru the downtown. A large percentage of cars are already cabs, which means a change in driverless cars would be easier to implement, by lowering the amount of other cabs. And of course the large number of tourists that don't have a car, need a ride. Also getting driverless cars on the streets currently still makes some nice headlines, which is always welcome for a city with a large tourism sector.

/offtopic


----------



## univer

droneriot said:


> The megatalls category was only created because there were a number of towers of that height being built. No category will ever be created for a single building.


Sure, if I remember correctly the megatalls category was created around 2010-11 when Burj Khalifa was already completed, other 600m+ Mecca Royal Hotel, Shanghai Tower was rising and various others was already planned.


----------



## Macedonianskyscraper

Hello, I'm new here and I've been following this development for quite some time, so I made a paper model.
























The model in reality would represent the tower being around 1250m.


----------



## Macedonianskyscraper

*Note:
Adjust the base in MS Word to have the smallest circle in the center the same diameter as the stem of the tower.
Also adjust the cables to be the same height as the stem.
Also note that the 3 pages are misscaled
It should end up looking like this:







*


----------



## Fayez

In some renders, I see all cables attached only to the bottom of the ball

But, in some other renders, I see the cables attached to different heights up to the ball

Not sure which one is the right design


----------



## brainsound

^^ I think thats just an optical illusion, depending on the angle of view...


----------



## Macedonianskyscraper

Actually, the cables are attached from approx. 150-200m to the "bud" of the structure, but because they are folded you get that illusion of 2 different designs.


----------



## YaelSD

The whole cable connection is insane! Dubai's ambitions for breaking the limits is inspiring haha


----------



## ZZ-II

no new construction pics since the beginning of april, would be pretty interesting to see which progress they made in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Whisky Peak

view from the tower to the "The Address Harbour Point":










source: http://vyonyx.com/


----------



## Emarati2009

Those two :nuts:


----------



## RichardStar-Line

Even super tall buildings seem to be small compared with this mega tall! 

Does anyone know which (high) Dubai buildings around are accessible for public to go to the top?


----------



## ÉLBACANO

I counted 115 windows going up on the right skyscraper , does anybody have an idea how meny floors how tall this buildings will be around the dubai creek tower ? - كم عدد الطوابق التي ستحتويها هذه الأبراج حول البرج الشهير؟


----------



## droneriot

There are no concrete plans for towers surrounding the main tower yet. But since we keep seeing visualisations of tall twin towers, having a set of those is most likely part of the masterplan.


----------



## Gabriel900

These towers could easily be megatalls but the tower is just insanely huge!! Tallest megatall block .. here it comes


----------



## DubaiM

I would love to see something close to the skyline of Guangzhou, just on steroids! Imagine the Dubai Creek Tower instead of the Canton Tower with a neighbouring megatall skyscraper duo and various other supertalls :cheers:








[/url]
IMG_0363 by Kevin Ho,


----------



## Scion

Emaar wanted that boulevard from Address Harbour Point to the Creek Tower to be some kind of "festive axis" where marching bands and what not are paraded there on special occasions. It makes sense to have an iconic gateway twins to be built there.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I can see this turning into a classier Bawadi! Although Emaar took over that area of land as well so who knows the inspiration might have gotten to this masterplan! Plus I have seen some crazy designs running thru that road so lets wait and see


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

Whisky Peak said:


>


Welcome to City 17... it's safe here.


----------



## oscillation

For this structure, I will need from this thing to see the top: :lol:


----------



## BritBangla

Are those twin towers different heights? I know it's not confirmed yet but it would look much better if they were the same height.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

oscillation said:


> For this structure, I will need from this thing to see the top: :lol:


And from the top, you'd need it to see the ground.


----------



## kasta creative

wow its great,very cool,, but this is a sign of worlds end


----------



## ballom

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ I can see this turning into a classier Bawadi! Although Emaar took over that area of land as well so who knows the inspiration might have gotten to this masterplan! Plus I have seen some crazy designs running thru that road so lets wait and see


on the left
shangai tower
taipei 101
one tower from kuala lumpur

on the right

chrisler building


ah the shameless copyright :lol:


----------



## Meehoowk666

goodybear said:


> ^^Hmm I tried and both options didn't work. I must be doing something wrong...


sorry i left my computer and forgot to change the message, that the latter at least doesn't work for me aswell, sadly those Html commands aren't supported here :/
as for the first method: maybe it has to do with different keyboard layout/command? you also tried "alt gr" plus "2" or "3"? 

Anyways i wanted to actually write something different and you're absolutely right about the assumptions you made in the former post about the GFA etc.



goodybear said:


> [...]
> Sears (Willis) Tower, Height: 442 meters, Floor Area: 423,000 m^2 [...]


soemthing always bothers me as i am very nitpicky with official numbers:
not sure how ctbuh measures GFA, but they give 416,000 m² for Willis Tower, i guess they just round it and have their own method compared to "inhouse" data or measurements conducted by someone else? Google gives 423,568 m²

http://www.willistower.com/history-and-facts as well as the Skydeck state a floor area of ​​418,064 gross square meters of which 353,032 are rentable

http://www.thesearstower.com/building-information/history-and-facts/ gives ~423,638 m² gross and ~353,032 m² rentable

so the biggest difference of 7,656 m² would be a core-/column-free square floor with about 87.5 m side length, the floors of the lower portion up until the 50th in Willis Tower have about 68.58 m inside and 69.8 outside length, resulting in total floor footprint of 4,872 m² and maximum theoretical floor area of 4,703 m², which of course is reduced by the inner core and columns

so about one floor in difference in the numbers i guess, which is not an accurate statement in itself, since Willis Tower tapers in tiers... not sure about the average GFA. When you combine the outer Volume that the tower takes compared to the ICC it is hard to grasp, that the latter only provides 274,064 m² GFA while seemingly being on par in total volume, but ctbuh states an "Area of 356,838 sq. m.", probably a big part is taken by the core layout and MEP/service

i wonder when the numbers stand for the tower itself and no adjoining lobby/extension or if floors below ground are added, if at a point in time criterias changed to the new standard how to designate GFA http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/...rAreas/tabid/7601/language/en-US/Default.aspx

if one takes ctbuh for reference the biggest GFAs in the supertalls are provided by:
Ping An Finance Center 459,187m²
Gate to the East 450,000m²
China Zun Tower 437,000m²
Shanghai Tower 420,000m²
who all have kind of different layouts, dimensions and usable floor percentages


----------



## Meehoowk666

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ that was supposed to be a Vegas type of strip! It is only shameless because it is in Dubai .. elsewhere its just mesmerising and beautiful, aint it?


nah, there are many places around the world having "tacky" buildings and skyscrapers, while this is of course a subjective assessment by one's "taste" mostly limited to geometry, ratio, the arrangement of external features, material, visibility of structural elements (i almost always prefer at least a semi-clear glass and cross-bracings etc.) and their placement in their surrounding

i also often find landscape design at the buildings "feet", connection to public space and the other way, accessibilty for the public like observation decks and how well they are placed inside the tower, quality not only of the materials but staff, ambience and other aspects very important; a tacky looking building mustn't necessarily be a bad one depending what you care for

For me Dubai is no exception here, especially at or near Sheikh Zayed Road i find some towers to be out of place, which you could get used to if you're exposed long enough. Don't get me wrong, Dubai also has many positive examples of quality in design, downtown is very well designed, spacious, seems pedestrian-friendly, accessible, while of course not being "perfect", which is hard to achieve, but it also isn't finished yet

due to the extreme climate cars are necessary for most people i guess? by the traffic roads and the many highrises, which are by definition closed off spaces, having shaped the city and not the way around in many instances i can think of, i feel like a potential is sadly often wasted; i feel like Dubai wasn't playful enough especially in the landscaping of more green areas where it counts, not things like golf courts and places in front of signature buildings, but also more venture with different elevations, horizontal geometries as well as more biomass and different plants in the dense areas, which of course could be very hard to implement in the climate and without revenue, but in the long-term i guarantee this would pay off like it did in several instances worldwide and possibly in downtown

organically-oriented array in urban planning always feels better at a pedestrian level, except when you have to coordinate roadways, but instead of being separated by such big distsnces, they should mabye intertwine more often with the necessary security/barriers where needed; maybe i am very picky here, since dubai still has so much empty land and gaps between built areas, and also the population probably needs time to grow to even need all the space
maybe in some decades we can see this aspect really catching on, for now i can think of The Tower's base as a positive upcoming example 

sorry if i chose the wrong terms, but i hope one could understand what i mean


----------



## ÉLBACANO

THE WIRED MAS WON'T BE NECESSARY IN THE NEXT 20 YEARS IT WILL BE POSSIBLE TO CONSTRUCT CHEAP


----------



## ÉLBACANO

Im short of words , how can i known to invest in this project via emar!!!


----------



## Bligh

Gabriel900 said:


> .. elsewhere its just mesmerising and beautiful, aint it?


Ummmm no, I don't think so. It'd still be just as tacky.


----------



## KuwaitLover

salmankhan said:


> A Timelapse of Dubai’s
> 
> At the end of the video 4:20 showing The Tower completing on 2021 means it going to miss the deadline of 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For it to have been finished it in time for Expo 2020, Emaar needed to award the main contract by October 2016. After it became clear this wasn't going to happen, the pace of development was able to slow. 2021 is not really doable either at the current rate of development.


----------



## Fabouninou

This amazing tower would have been amazing with Zaha Hadid's Opera House


----------



## UHED

Bligh said:


> Ummmm no, I don't think so. It'd still be just as tacky.


True. That example of naive architecture is a lazyman's poop.


----------



## Emarati2009

One month and this monster will RISE :banana:


----------



## ZZ-II

Time for new pics


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Emarati2009 said:


> One month and this monster will RISE :banana:


Inshallah :cheers:


----------



## observadorurbano

amazing tower


----------



## doudousouli

New pictures of the progress ?


----------



## jogiba

KuwaitLover said:


> salmankhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Timelapse of Dubai’s
> 
> At the end of the video 4:20 showing The Tower completing on 2021 means it going to miss the deadline of 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For it to have been finished it in time for Expo 2020, Emaar needed to award the main contract by October 2016. After it became clear this wasn't going to happen, the pace of development was able to slow. 2021 is not really doable either at the current rate of development.
> 
> 
> 
> But it should be topped out by the time Expo 2020 opens on October 20, 2020 and be the tallest tower on the planet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabriel900

This won't top out in 2020! icard:


----------



## nNika

Any updates on constructions?


----------



## jogiba

Gabriel900 said:


> This won't top out in 2020! icard:


So what height do you think it will reach on Oct 20, 2020 ? I think it will pass BK's height by then and be the tallest tower.


----------



## ilkamoi

jogiba said:


> So what height do you think it will reach on Oct 20, 2020 ? I think it will pass BK's height by then and be the tallest tower


I think it will pass BK by far. Maybe it will be topped out. Don't forget about exterior and all other things meant to be finished by 2021


----------



## ÉLBACANO

It will top out on 12 7 2020


----------



## ZZ-II

No doubt, that‘s the exact date! :lol:


----------



## Dnyan

Amazing information on construction status of tower. you all made me fan of it.


----------



## Whisky Peak

Hand scetched water drainage at the stem:










concept / detail of the facade:










source: http://www.wrbi.de/calatrava-dubai-creek-harbour-tower.html


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

The Calatrava source says: "... the 1000 meter tower..."


So: no 1350 m, or is this false info on purpose...?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Please let's not start this all over again .. its *NOT* a Calatrava source .. this doesn't mean anything, this article isn't official, they don't care about height they are discussing other matters, "1000m" is used to describe a hyper tall tower, height wont be disclosed until its completed, many sources confirm this is 1300m+, 1350m is not official either for all we know this tower could end up being 1400m icard:


----------



## ÉLBACANO

The ((THE TOWER WILL BE A MILE HIGH)) a little more than a mile


----------



## N830MH

ÉLBACANO said:


> The ((THE TOWER WILL BE A MILE HIGH)) a little more than a mile


Oh yes, it will. They will. You'll see. 



ÉLBACANO said:


> It will top out on 12 7 2020


Really? They will top out in 2 years?


----------



## UHED

ZZ-II said:


> Time for new pics


Fire it up! Will you?


----------



## Lion007

*New update on Google Earth 4/8/2018*:cheers::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ÉLBACANO

Good progress , but they can due better تقدم جيد ، لكن يمكن أن يكون أفضل


----------



## ZZ-II

The update is from April 8th, that‘s arround the same date from where we have the last regular update. Now we‘ve almost the middle of may. So they should have progressed alot already.


----------



## ssoott

All these rumors but no recent on-site pic updates really make me feel anxious


----------



## jogiba

https://twitter.com/emaardubai










https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/dubai-creek-harbour/dubai-creek-residences.aspx


----------



## Slodi

^^I expected more expensive apartments at that location. Not bad at all.


----------



## The-Real-Link

While lots of their communities show units for AED 1.45M-7M, breaking that down it's "only" around $400K to about $2.5M. I mean, a lot for most of us but if you're already in a position where you're paying high rents in a city like London, NYC, SF, etc., those prices aren't really that bad at all.


----------



## ÉLBACANO

Wen completed how long due you think this tower will hold the record as worlds tallest and were due you see dubai going in the next 50 years or so sky wise , can dubai keep the record holder in the future ??? استكمل ون الفترة التي كنت تعتقد أن هذا البرج سيحمل الرقم القياسي كأطول عوالم ، ويرجع ذلك إلى أنكم ستشاهدون دبي في الخمسين سنة القادمة أو ما يشبه السماء ، هل بإمكان دبي أن تحتفظ بحامل الرقم القياسي في المستقبل؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## BinSuroor

^^ 10-15 years
I think Adrian Smith is already working on a 1600 meter tall skyscraper for a middle eastern client


----------



## city of the future

Probably Chinese client, or Russian


----------



## Gabriel900

Can we have someone else working on the design .. we don't need a third version of Burj Khalifa!


----------



## tikkasriharsha




----------



## Hollie Maea

city of the future said:


> Probably Chinese client, or Russian


If it's Chinese, they'll design it for 1600 meters, and then when they get to 600 they'll say "oh, we have to stop it now, we forgot there is an airport near by."


----------



## noir-dresses

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/construction/397801-1bn-dubai-creek-tower-hits-construction-milestone

Looks like foundation work is finished two months before schedule.


----------



## Scion

noir-dresses said:


> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/construction/397801-1bn-dubai-creek-tower-hits-construction-milestone


The image from that article:


----------



## Pohtija

Nice! Just like in this diagram: 




Jaldepiqui said:


>


From this video:


dubai 26 said:


>


----------



## Gabriel900

Twopsy said:


> I do not want to start a discussion about freedom and security in Dubai in general here. That would be off topic. As a photographer I have experienced that problem in many places in the world. Even in the US and London. The area around Dubai Creek Tower might be the largest of its kind ever though. Even larger than Canary Wharf in London, where they will also stop you, if you have a tripod. If I can't use a tripod within a mile or so around Dubai Creek Tower, it almost feels like Mecca where In can't see that nice megatall tower, because I am not a muslim.


Ah my friend, I am Christian and I can access anywhere anytime in Dubai, for the past 2 years no one stopped me .. Even when I go to Dubai Creek Harbour I can access all streets just not the site of the tower itself! I can go offroad and take pics and no one will say anything .. just entering to where construction is happening isn't allowed for obvious reasons.

The tower is under construction so its only a matter of time to see what rules will it be there for taking pics, although Dubai is heading into a more liberal mindset every year passing.


----------



## Gabriel900

The sheer size of it is insane omg look at these tiny ants  :banana:



Scion said:


> The image from that article:


----------



## Scion

Chinese real estate media 梁霄地产天下 was invited by Emaar to visit the site on 28/05/2018:


----------



## ZZ-II

Nice Video. Can anyone Translate?


----------



## Gabriel900

OMG this video gives me chills ... the whole thing is confidential ... they even asked about the *1300* number .. I wonder who was the first to mention this number on this forum  

This is insane .. Dubai is just on another level.


----------



## Twopsy

Gabriel900 said:


> Ah my friend, I am Christian and I can access anywhere anytime in Dubai, for the past 2 years no one stopped me .. Even when I go to Dubai Creek Harbour I can access all streets just not the site of the tower itself! I can go offroad and take pics and no one will say anything .. just entering to where construction is happening isn't allowed for obvious reasons.
> 
> The tower is under construction so its only a matter of time to see what rules will it be there for taking pics, although Dubai is heading into a more liberal mindset every year passing.


It is not only about construction pics. Construction sites are often fenced off anywhere around the world. It is just very frustrating if I travel 10.000 kilometres to Kuala Lumpur basically just for Petronas Towers and then I am not allowed to use my tripod at the public accessible Plaza in front of the towers. In Kuala Lumpur I still can go back a 100 metres to the street and nobody can stop me there. In Dubai even the street is owned by Emaar. That ist the problem.

Of course daytime shots are not a problem. You can see many of my daytime shots of Dubai here: http://beinling.com/dubai 

I really hope you are right with the less restrictive photo rules in the future. Buildings like Dubai Creek Tower deserve the best photos possible.

PS: So the tower diameter will be the diameter of the smallest ring? That is about 50 metres. Much wider than I thought. With that diameter plus the cables the tower could become much taller than we all expected.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Great update . Wow that foundation is HUGE!


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

*SOURCE* https://www.menaherald.com/en/economy/real-estate-construction/dubai-creek-tower-sets-new-milestone-completion-pile-cap


----------



## ilkamoi

So, the diameter of the tower will be like this or?..


----------



## salmankhan

Diameter of the Tower


----------



## KillerZavatar

how many elevators will fit into the tower and where will they reach up to?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

secret...?


----------



## Gabriel900




----------



## Twopsy

Once they start building the shaft, it will be exciting to see how many metres they can do per week or month.

I just checked it: The concrete shaft of CN Tower in Toronto grew *6 metres* (!) per day and that was in the seventies. Of course overall construction time was 40 months, but that included the foundation, that is already complete at Dubai Creek Tower. If you think about how engineering has progressed since the seventies, it might still be possible that Dubai Creek Tower is completed before EXPO 2020.


----------



## ilkamoi

salmankhan said:


> Diameter of the Tower


That's pretty queerly. Cause there's no contraction at the bottom of the tower on the renders. Where did it come from?









Or you mean Plaza will be lifted up for 20 meters above the ground we see?


----------



## alexandre haas

^^


----------



## Macedonianskyscraper

Macedonianskyscraper said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I've been following this development for quite some time, so I made a paper model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The model in reality would represent the tower being around 1250m.











This is a concrete version of The Tower, complete with white windows.:tiasd:

Can anyone please build it and post pictures of how it turned out???


----------



## Scion

Twopsy said:


> it might still be possible that Dubai Creek Tower is completed before EXPO 2020.


It can very well top out by 2020. But if Emaar wants to luxuriously deck out all the interior furnishings and systems, then it won't be "open for visitors" until probably 2022. Don't forget the "occupied" portion of this tower stretches for some 430m. If we look at Emaar's Address hotels and Dubai Mall extension as examples, we can see it takes them a very long time to finish all the interiors...


----------



## Macedonianskyscraper

Macedonianskyscraper said:


> *Note:
> Adjust the base in MS Word to have the smallest circle in the center the same diameter as the stem of the tower.
> Also adjust the cables to be the same height as the stem.
> Also note that the 3 pages are misscaled
> It should end up looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If anyone wants to build the model, please keep this in mind.


----------



## Whisky Peak

It's just an estimate:

The stem could have a diameter of ~28m
an the bulb ~38m


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

I wonder when the taperpart above ground is ready.


After that, the climbing formwork and the highrise cranes can come.
I estimate after summer, not earlier.


----------



## trustevil

Why was my post deleted im the guy that tried to get things on the topic lol kinda rude but thats the rules anyway that foundation pit is huge


----------



## Twopsy

Scion said:


> It can very well top out by 2020. But if Emaar wants to luxuriously deck out all the interior furnishings and systems, then it won't be "open for visitors" until probably 2022. Don't forget the "occupied" portion of this tower stretches for some 430m. If we look at Emaar's Address hotels and Dubai Mall extension as examples, we can see it takes them a very long time to finish all the interiors...


They could assemble some parts of the occupied portion on the ground, before the shaft has even reached that height, and then lift it up. Something like that was already done on a smaller scale for the Berlin tv tower fifty years ago:









I think building stuff on the ground often is much easier than building it 800 metres above ground. At least a public observation deck could be built before EXPO 2020 that way.


----------



## goodybear

While that might work for "smaller" observation decks, don't forget the bulb of the tower itself is around 300 meters tall, enough to rival the height of the whole Berlin TV Tower. 
Although they could assemble the deck in pieces and lift them up...


----------



## erbalaji




----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

deleted


----------



## Victhor

ZZ-II said:


> Nice Video. Can anyone Translate?


Funny, when I read your message, I expected to hear arab in the video, not chinese :lol: good for China!.


----------



## SiriusCane

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjKInvpAbtK/?taken-by=dubaicreektower


----------



## trustevil

Heres a relevant question that may have already been answered but how many meters and floors will be occupiable?


----------



## Tom_Green

I always thought it will be impossible to complete the tower till the expo 2020. But actually it`s an 2020-2021 Expo. Maybe they will finish the tower to the end of the Expo in 2021.


----------



## ssoott

Where's the door???


----------



## Fayez

Guys, the size and the height of the tower doesn't make it possible to complete in two years, not even three years


----------



## jogiba

Expo runs from 20 October, 2020 to 10 April, 2021 so it should be higher (829.8 m /2,722 ft) than Burj Khalifa by April 2021.


----------



## Fayez

jogiba said:


> Expo runs from 20 October, 2020 to 10 April, 2021 so it should be higher (829.8 m /2,722 ft) than Burj Khalifa by April 2021.


But 830 is less than 1350 by more than 500 :lol:


----------



## goodybear

fayzoon said:


> Guys, the size and the height of the tower doesn't make it possible to complete in two years, not even three years


It is unlikely to be fully complete in two years, but it could very well reach the final height by 2021. A 244 meter tall elevator test tower was built near where I live and it grew 3.6 meters per day, and I think in width it is comparable to the mast section of Dubai Creek Tower. So, using slipform construction the main section of around 800 meters could very well rise within a year, with one more year taken to build the bulb plus the spire, it could be at least externally finished by 2021.

The finished test tower:








source


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Don't forget the extensive cablework, which was never done on this scale.


But maybe Emaar will surprise us...


----------



## droneriot

Yeah a concrete shaft for a tower is quick to build, I expect that part to be done quite quickly, too. On top of the shaft however is a supertall skyscraper and that'll definitely take its time to build.


----------



## Tom_Green

Maybe the shaft will rise all the time and the cables and the bulb will be put in an own process on the Tower. That would safe a lot of time.


----------



## Fayez

goodybear said:


> It is unlikely to be fully complete in two years, but it could very well reach the final height by 2021. A 244 meter tall elevator test tower was built near where I live and it grew 3.6 meters per day, and I think in width it is comparable to the mast section of Dubai Creek Tower. So, using slipform construction the main section of around 800 meters could very well rise within a year, with one more year taken to build the bulb plus the spire, it could be at least externally finished by 2021.
> 
> The finished test tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


But, why it took 3 years according to skyscraperpage ??

If we say the first year is the foundation work, still so far

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=104738


----------



## goodybear

^^The foundation took one year, the actual concrete pour took only half a year. The rest of the time was completing the outside wave cladding by attaching metal and fabric. Here is a timelapse that I think I have posted before of the actual concrete pouring. Notice the day/night cycle which indicates the speed at which it rose. 




In conclusion, I wouldn't be surprised if Emaar could pull of the feat of at least partially completing this within 3 years. High speeds are always possible if wanted, the Empire State Building was completed in just 13 months including the foundation and the interior.


----------



## ÉLBACANO

How is it looking?


----------



## ÉLBACANO

This tower is going up very slow👈👈👈


----------



## Twopsy

Don't forget that large manpower that is available for such projects. More people can build a tower faster. At towers in the west, construction usually only takes place at daytime. In Dubai they can easily do three shifts per day and work on the tower around the clock. They could also use a mixture of concrete that is more expensive, but dries much faster. 

If it is really the symbol of EXPO 2020 like the Unisphere in New York, the Atomium is Brussels or the Eiffel Tower in Paris, it has to be completed before EXPO 2020 starts.


----------



## ÉLBACANO

Im sure it could go at a beter pace in the future👆bleesings


----------



## Cranesetc

Twopsy said:


> At towers in the west, construction usually only takes place at daytime. …….. They could also use a mixture of concrete that is more expensive, but dries much faster.


Er, no and er, no. Concrete does not 'dry' .


----------



## Scion

Nicolas V. from Flickr did this photoshop, using J. Eduardo Segundo Hernandez's diagram on SSP:

Although it was shopped onto the wrong location of the Creek Harbour

Creek Tower (Vision) by Nicolas V., on Flickr


----------



## DesertKnight0

AA


----------



## Meehoowk666

DesertKnight0 said:


> Most of the video is in Chinese, but there are good views and they ask an American project employee some questions in English about the height, to which he offers no useful information.


that same video already was posted by Scion on May 29th, 2018, 02:08 PM  (2 pages before)


----------



## blackfire1624

This tower is going to be incredible to see.


----------



## Roger____

Isn't this observation tower? Why the title says 210 floors?


----------



## T1000

Because there will be usable (although probably just for service reasons) floors in the stem. And there's a 300+m supertall in the bulb featuring lots of useable floors. It's not going to be just an observation deck


----------



## Sasha 74

Scion said:


>


Very beautiful photo


----------



## Nahemah

^^
Great question! as escape possibilities are rather "narrow"!


----------



## Whisky Peak

source: https://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/milestone-reached-on-record-breaking-dubai-tower


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Flancrest said:


> I wonder how the fire escapes will work. Zip line down the cables?


Parachutes. Escape and fun all in one. :cheers:


----------



## insidebrisbane

210 floors!? Wowza's thats impressive!


----------



## Tom_Green

Beside the height, is the rising speed of the construction what i am most curious of.


----------



## vandemolengraaf

Burj kalifa started te same way


----------



## Mefu

It *is* a bit too far away. Come on..
Dubai has 2 Skylines, one with the SZR and the Burj Khalifa, and one at Dubai Marina.

Its a pity that the tower is not a part of one of both skylines.
I hope its possible though to see it as a part of the SZR skyline. But I think its only possible with the SZR skyline as the background of the tower.

I would also prefer to see this tower being built closer to the SZR Skyline or the Dubai Marina Skyline. Im happy though that it will be possible to get this tower on one picture together with the burj khalifa. could be just a bit closer imo


----------



## droneriot

It's possible that Dubai Creek Harbour will help development in Al Jaddaf on the other side of the Creek which would fill much of the gap between the old and new skylines.


----------



## DubaiM

To set things into perspective here: The edge of Dubai Creek Harbour is as far away from the edge of Downtown as Lower Manhattan is from Midtown. 

Also, the distance between Burj Khalifa and Dubai Creek Tower is pretty much the distance between Columbus Circle (Central Park South) and Battery Park in Lower Manhattan (8km). 

So yea, that's not too far away in my opinion as there are many spectacular shots of Midtown with Lower Manhattan in the background or vice versa. Now imagine those NYC buildings scaled up to heights close to and even over 1000 meters. 
Both BK and DCT will be very prominent even if they are 8km away :cheers:


----------



## ssoott

Well, one good thing to happen if two prominent skyscrapers are placed far apart is, you can get an awesome skyline panorama from a vantage point. Dubai might be the first Coruscant on Earth


----------



## hodisut

So what do you all expect to be done for 2020? 500mts? 900mts? Maybe it raises to 1km, even uncompleted that'd be breathtaking sight.


----------



## Gyurma13

dct by György Rácz, on Flickr


----------



## Mefu

Gyurma13 said:


> dct by György Rácz, on Flickr



wouldnt it be smaller and on the left side of this pic / seeing it from this angle? cant wait to see it rise =)

i think i would prefer to see pics from this side of it.. it will be so awesome!


----------



## cethegus

Mefu said:


> wouldnt it be smaller and on the left side of this pic / seeing it from this angle? cant wait to see it rise =)
> 
> i think i would prefer to see pics from this side of it.. it will be so awesome!


From this angle, the Creek Tower will be almost straight behind Burj Khalifa. The Tower will be within a whole new district - like Dubai Marina...


----------



## HappyNihilist

Anybody in a position to take photos of the site?


----------



## jogiba

Screenshots from video :


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDJjnaGeXw0


----------



## hodisut

So what do you all expect to be done for 2020? 500mts? 900mts? Maybe it raises to 1km, even uncompleted that'd be breathtaking sight.


----------



## Twopsy

jogiba said:


> Screenshots from video :


That photo is very misleading, as all floors of the tower will be much higher up. They start almost at the height of Burj Khalifa. The tower will also be much firther away from Downtown Dubai than it looks in the photo.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

hodisut said:


> So what do you all expect to be done for 2020? 500mts? 900mts? Maybe it raises to 1km, even uncompleted that'd be breathtaking sight.



2 years from now: I would say more than 500 m at least.


But we have no official schedule, so we have to be patient and lets us be surprised by the builders...


----------



## Fayez

I'd say let it start rising first to rate the rising speed. Cause the rising speed will help us in predicting the completion date and the construction schedule as well


----------



## ilkamoi

The future has never been closer


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

On this forum, it is relatively quiet concerning this exciting project, the highest structure in the world.


I wonder:
- Is there any significant site activity going on at the moment? To the outside world, ik looks they are taking their time. Updates are rare.
- Was the main contract already granted?
- Any planning when they really start rising?


I think all of us are impatient...


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ When there is major news to report it will be posted first thing here


----------



## BinSuroor

A sneak peek into the future










https://www.forbes.com/sites/duncan...cities-spectacularly-reimagined/#3b399f2a5377


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

this last render really makes me think of Coruscant...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ajkFR-Hwjc


----------



## Jay

This tower is absolutely insane. It's roughly as many meters as the WTC roof is/was in feet.


----------



## N830MH

germantower said:


> ^^ The location and lack of above ground structure yet. And maybe heavy security around anything that could be photographed at this point.



Yeah, you may be right. They don't like taking a pictures. If you taking a pictures. You could be arrested. Just stay away from security by approximately 500 feet.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Not true .. if this was the case I would be serving life in prison right now lol


----------



## Twopsy

I wonder if somebody will launch a drone for footage like that of Apple Campus 2. I enjoyed the monthly drone updates there. Of course getting close to that site was much easier than getting close to Dubai Creek Tower. I do not think they would shoot the drone down though.


----------



## DubaiM

How do you create those diagrams on skyscraperpage with buildings of your choice?



jogiba said:


>


----------



## ILITS

Why are there no any updates? Is it on hold?


----------



## Mefu

DubaiM said:


> How do you create those diagrams on skyscraperpage with buildings of your choice?



Theres a "compare" link at the bottom right under the name of the building you look at. But you can only compare it with the same buildings all the time (burj khalifa, pyramid of gizeh, empire state building, eiffel tower)


----------



## KillerZavatar

DubaiM said:


> How do you create those diagrams on skyscraperpage with buildings of your choice?


he used compare, but if you want to use buildings of your choice you can do that as well by using the building ID. 

for example DCT has ID 107747 and the Burj has ID 7787.

So this link:

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747

shows both buildings. The ID you get from clicking on the building and looking at the url and you can just add comma and the number to make a diagram. It is that easy.

When I look out of the window I see this building. So i can just add its number to the list and my sense of reality can get thrown out of the window in an instant:

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747,18017


----------



## spholcombe

KillerZavatar said:


> he used compare, but if you want to use buildings of your choice you can do that as well by using the building ID.
> 
> for example DCT has ID 107747 and the Burj has ID 7787.
> 
> So this link:
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747
> 
> shows both buildings. The ID you get from clicking on the building and looking at the url and you can just add comma and the number to make a diagram. It is that easy.
> 
> When I look out of the window I see this building. So i can just add its number to the list and my sense of reality can get thrown out of the window in an instant:
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747,18017


That is excellent thanks kay:

Can't wait to see updates on this incredible building.


----------



## droneriot

KillerZavatar said:


> When I look out of the window I see this building. So i can just add its number to the list and my sense of reality can get thrown out of the window in an instant:
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747,18017


Here with the structure that absolutely dominates my city and its surrounding region:

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747,63228


----------



## DubaiM

KillerZavatar said:


> he used compare, but if you want to use buildings of your choice you can do that as well by using the building ID.
> 
> for example DCT has ID 107747 and the Burj has ID 7787.
> 
> So this link:
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747
> 
> shows both buildings. The ID you get from clicking on the building and looking at the url and you can just add comma and the number to make a diagram. It is that easy.
> 
> When I look out of the window I see this building. So i can just add its number to the list and my sense of reality can get thrown out of the window in an instant:
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747,18017


Thanks a lot! Those diagrams really set things into perspective. Just take a look at the Cologne Cathedral, the most dominant building in my home city, in comparison to BK and DCT!
It looks so large and proud in Cologne's skyline but pretty ridiculous next to Dubai's skyscrapers :lol:

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=7787,107747,1767


----------



## niçois

No worries guys, next picture about the construction will be around October ...


----------



## Emarati2009

Emaar launches the world's largest retail destination next Tuesday :cheers:


----------



## jogiba

DCT core looks just as wide as 111 West 57th Street in NYC that will have the second highest roof height in NYC.
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=84768,107747


----------



## Meehoowk666

KillerZavatar said:


> he used compare, but if you want to use buildings of your choice you can do that as well by using the building ID.
> 
> for example DCT has ID 107747 and the Burj has ID 7787.


thanks for reminding me of the IDs, totally forgot about them 

i suspect you don't live even on the administrative outskirts of Düsseldorf, otherwise that would mean a 50 m tall building is still visible from ~24 km linear distance through forest that is about on the same elevation of max. ~40 m higher in comparison to DUS; you probably are closer to the Weststadt-Türme or around Velbert if i am not fooled by the topography http://de-de.topographic-map.com/places/Nordrhein-Westfalen-833946/ 
i sadly never visited the Pott and surroundings though (or NRW) 



jogiba said:


> DCT core looks just as wide as 111 West 57th Street in NYC that will have the second highest roof height in NYC.
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=84768,107747


 remember, while the shaft is circular and not squared, Steinway is angled in the diagram, which gives a wider appearance; diagonally it might rival DCTs pillar diameter though


----------



## Gabriel900

Well .. 



Emarati2009 said:


> *Emaar to build Middle East’s largest Chinatown at Dubai Creek Harbour
> *
> 
> Dubai developer Emaar has announced plans to build the Middle East’s largest Chinatown within the retail district of its mega development Dubai Creek Harbour.
> 
> The retail precinct will occupy a central location within the 6 sqkm mega project, the developer said in a statement.
> 
> More details of the district, which will feature local brands and global fashion brands that appeal to Chinese tourists, will be revealed over the coming months, the statement added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wider Dubai Creek Harbour will feature commercial districts, leisure developments, residential neighbourhoods, parks and Dubai Creek Tower – set to become the tallest tower in in the emirate.
> 
> The development will also have a marina, a museum and cultural facilities, canals, landscaped promenades, pedestrian walkways and cycle paths.
> 
> The Retail District in Dubai Creek Harbour is also set to become one of the largest in the world.
> 
> Currently, Nakheel-operated Dragon Mart serves as the largest Chinese retail destination in Dubai. It is also the world’s largest Chinese trading hub outside mainland China.
> 
> Emaar’s announcement comes ahead of the visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping to the UAE this week.
> 
> The company also announced that it will open three dedicated pavilions in China – in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou – to promote tourism, education, trading and investment between the UAE and China.
> 
> In a third announcement, Emaar said it will expand its premium hotel brand, Address Hotels + Resorts, to China.
> 
> “Discussions are ongoing to develop and operate Address branded hotels in key cities in the country, given the strong appeal and familiarity that the brand enjoys among Chinese tourists,” the statement said.
> 
> China is the fourth largest visitor source market for Dubai, with tourist and business traveller arrivals standing at 401,000 between January 1 and May 31, 2018, a growth of 9 per cent over the same period in 2017.
> 
> Mohamed Alabbar, chairman of Emaar Properties, said: “The UAE and China share strong bilateral trade and cultural relations, which are bolstered by the presence of over 200,000 Chinese citizens who live in the UAE and the hundreds of thousands of Chinese visitors that the nation welcomes annually.
> 
> “The development of the new Chinese retail and lifestyle district at Dubai Creek Harbour – as well as Emaar’s expansion into China, both in property and hospitality – highlight our commitment to the country, and our focus on contributing to the strength and success of UAE-China relations.”
> 
> Trade exchange between the two countries grew 15.1 per cent last year from $46.3bn in 2016 to $53.3bn in 2017.



http://gulfbusiness.com/emaar-build-middle-easts-largest-chinatown-dubai-creek-harbour/


----------



## upuptothesky

What is going on here? I came for watching construction pics and all i got were these lousy renderings of a shopping mall. I guess the tower is on hold.


----------



## Twopsy

Emarati2009 said:


>


Finally a map of the metro stations. That is what I was hoping for. I already had the fear that you can only reach Dubai Creek Tower by taxi, as some people here mentioned that Dubai is a "car city" like Los Angeles.


----------



## Blizzy

upuptothesky said:


> What is going on here? I came for watching construction pics and all i got were these lousy renderings of a shopping mall. I guess the tower is on hold.


Then you guess wrong.


----------



## Gabriel900

upuptothesky said:


> What is going on here? I came for watching construction pics and all i got were these lousy renderings of a shopping mall. I guess the tower is on hold.


Hahahaha oh I am happy you are triggered


----------



## zeeron

germantower said:


> I find this construcion site totally cool. It looks like either something ouf of an ego shooter map or some alien sci fi technique being constructed.
> 
> What are those flower like patterns for?


I'm wondering about the same thing? Anyone got any idea or info about how the tower will rise from this? Will the flower/club like petals be columns?


----------



## ZZ-II

^^



alexandre haas said:


>


----------



## Gabriel900

I got news today that they took down all white cranes here as they finished what they were meant to achieve anw.


----------



## droneriot

LitenStorm said:


> Compared to these, Dubai is still on another level.


I can make my point just as well with Basra or other cities in Iraq that have an average high above 40C in summer and have streets full of markets. Again those markets are probably full of people who'd rather be in a mall.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ What about Humidity .. I know for the fact Dubai compared to Saudi cities is insanely humid making it way hotter than it actually is? Anyways diversity is nice .. we don't need the same exact carbon copy of typical middle eastern street markets and life all over the mediterranean.


----------



## Khaleejian

@droneriot: you shouldnt compare places in the mediterranean with places in arabia.

algiers, tunis and casablanca have better street life than dubai because theyre cooler, whereas dubai is blazing hot.


----------



## zeeron

ZZ-II said:


> ^^


Thanks for the diagram photo. From where in the bottom will the towers height be calculated? As tower access will be underground the plaza, will they calculate it from the plaza floor or underground it from the real groundlevel of the area?


----------



## Scion

Gabriel900 said:


> I got news today that they took down all white cranes here as they finished what they were meant to achieve anw.


Makes sense, since the main core structure is about to start rising, those 3 hammerhead tower cranes would be obstructive rather than helpful to the job. 

I guess they will place luffing tower cranes much closer to the core structure and bolt the base down onto the Creek Tower's foundation, then use the standard tie-ins when masts are added. 

- OR -

Do what ICD Brookfield Place is doing, have a big luffing crane in the central elevator shaft. But since this is a concrete construction this method is unlikely...


----------



## Gabriel900

Scion said:


> Makes sense, since the main core structure is about to start rising, those 3 hammerhead tower cranes would be obstructive rather than helpful to the job.
> 
> I guess they will place luffing tower cranes much closer to the core structure and bolt the base down onto the Creek Tower's foundation, then use the standard tie-ins when masts are added.
> 
> - OR -
> 
> Do what ICD Brookfield Place is doing, have a big luffing crane in the central elevator shaft. But since this is a concrete construction this method is unlikely...


What is more interesting is when they surpass the megatall height, I am guessing we will witness new technology/methods for such crazy altitude.

and then there is the cables, the installation on its own will be marvellous to watch.


----------



## doudousouli

any idea of when it will start to to rise above ground level ?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I believe September .. August will be the month when Contractor will move in and settle and real upward construction will start then.


----------



## ZZ-II

I absolutely can‘t wait :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

The masterplan might have minor redesigns ... Metro will be connecting to the district from 2 sides!

"Local developer Emaar is working with the Roads & Transport Authority on plans to build a metro link directly connecting the Dubai Creek Harbour development in Ras al-Khor with Dubai International Airport."
https://www.meed.com/emaar-working-dubai-airport-metro-link/


----------



## Weodo

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ I believe September .. August will be the month when Contractor will move in and settle and real upward construction will start then.


Will it still be completed by 2020? :hmm:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ No way in heavens


----------



## N830MH

ilkamoi said:


> You know, I have a 300 feet yacht... in my pool... at my place on 200th floor.


Wow! I'm sure you will like it. Enjoy the heat weather. 



Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Not true .. if this was the case I would be serving life in prison right now lol


Haha! Don't get into trouble! Just stay away from there. Don't go there. 



Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ I believe September .. August will be the month when Contractor will move in and settle and real upward construction will start then.


Good. Please posts any new construction photos.


----------



## tstormers

Not sure if anyone has posted or has seen these numbers, but a website I frequent just posted a height of 928m. See link below
https://skyrisecities.com/news/2018/08/middle-easts-largest-chinatown-coming-soon-dubai


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ 2 years old outdated info ... height will be 1300m+ from many reliable sources


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Whatever they state about the height in that article, I don't think it is reliable.


Neither that they can "develop" a Chinatown.


A real Chinatown develops out of it's own, in a real historical context.
Not by just building some Chinese-like houses and -shops, and importing some Chinese people.
That can never be even an image of a real Chinatown.


----------



## Gabriel900

There is nothing to think about .. the tower is 1300m+ it is a fact


----------



## Gabriel900

The district will be accessible to the public by December with the opening of the Creek Marina there!! 



> Preparing to receive its first residents early 2019, Dubai Creek Harbour to unveil state-of-the-art Creek Marina in December this year
> https://www.emaar.com/en/media-centre/detail.aspx?itemId=tcm:223-126614


----------



## Gabriel900

Kyll.Ing. said:


> It's a huge bet to take. The surrounding area can be developed without the tower, but the tower can't be developed without the surrounding area. But the tower will also be the main attraction of the area, so if it's not built, the area won't make as much money. Will they go for the small bet, selling apartments without a tower view for relatively modest prices, or the big bet, pouring billions into the tower and hoping that it will increase the value of the area high enough to make the money back? The small bet involves accepting a loss, and lower potential income, but also a smaller cost. The big bet requires an enormous investment, but could potentially turn into another Burj Khalifa success story. Or another The World, it all depends on there being anybody to actually buy the finished product.
> 
> Overall, I could see this fall both ways. Maybe they will come through and build as planned. Maybe they won't. Maybe they will even wait for a while and see how many apartments they can sell just from the renderings. Either way, all we can do is sit and observe.


The buildings on that district are under construction and are selling because of the Tower, not the other way around, everyone is buying because Emaar promised a tower there that will push the value of their units up once its completed, so basically if Emaar wants to ruin its reputation beyond repair, they would cancel the tower which again is nearly impossible at this point, they will cancel the district itself if they decided to cancel the tower, Dubai landmarks are the main drive of the city not districts and communities. 

Compared to 2009, Emaar currently is very capable of building many similar towers and money is available for this one, they are not depending on sales from other projects, basically the tower is already paid for but, what is causing delays here are 2 things:

1) the risk of building such a tower, and the fact that it is so intricate, complicated and high just make it too scary to be undertaken by a contractor. Add to that all the new technology I keep hearing about that is just being worked out for this tower, and the tight schedule Emaar wants this one to be completed by.

2) the sudden mid construction changes, this happened with BK and it happened here, the tower wasn't supposed to be this high (~1200m) but during piling Emaar decided to push it to even higher altitudes (~1400m) making all previous studies and plans virtually useless which caused engineers to go back to the drawing board on this one.

I totally agree this can go both ways but currently everything is tilting to the positive side of things, although its not on the original schedule of construction.


----------



## droneriot

Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai landmarks are the main drive of the city not districts and communities.


You should write that on a big banner and hang it up in DubaiLand so every developer there knows nobody really wants their stuff.


----------



## Scion

Emaar's US$1billion offer for the main structure is likely nowhere near enough for any contractor to take on such a large risk. Let's hope everything gets worked out well in the end.


----------



## ssoott

No contractor dared to take one of the most significant construction and engineering job of the decade?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Apparently.


Considering the economical risk, I can fully understand that.


----------



## Twopsy

If construction really has stopped and it can take months to find a construction company for the main structure, this tower should technically be "ON HOLD".


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Consider that most remarks above are personal impressions and/or gossip.


We have no official info whatsoever.


So be patient...


----------



## Cranesetc

Scion said:


> Emaar's US$1billion offer for the main structure is likely nowhere near enough for any contractor to take on such a large risk. Let's hope everything gets worked out well in the end.


The way it normally works is that the Client gets tender documents prepared which will include design info and so on. If the Client has poor advice the docs will specify silly risk allocation / unachievable deadlines / stupid damages for late completion.

Contractors will receive the docs and decide whether to bid. For a project like this any bids will have many qualifications to make the risks manageable, and the price will be high.

Bids will be sent in. On a project like this the schedule gets bust at the start because the tower is unbuildable / unaffordable / will take longer than hoped for /contractor will not accept risks. Extensive re-engineering / repricing / contractual negotiations will go on for as long as it takes to reach agreement with a contractor. Or abandon. Or go for another tender competition.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Is there a chance that this tower might not happen? 

The only reason it was conceived in the first place was to defeat Jeddah Tower, and keep "the tallest" crown in Dubai. But now that Jeddah is no more, Dubai is king and will be king for a long time, so this tower is no longer necessary. :dunno:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Is there a chance that this tower might not happen?
> 
> The only reason it was conceived in the first place was to defeat Jeddah Tower, and keep "the tallest" crown in Dubai. But now that Jeddah is no more, Dubai is king and will be king for a long time, so this tower is no longer necessary. :dunno:


As has been stated, it has been used as the main draw of an area to sell apartments, so I guess it comes down to whether building the tower is necessary to ensure the financial success of the area. If a lot of apartments have already been sold, without any contractual obligation to build the tower, I guess they could just bank the money and not build the tower. If few apartments have been sold, and it's uncertain whether building the tower will help sell that many more, they could choose not to build it

Building the tower requires a lot of additional development in the area, while the area could get by on a smaller scale without the tower. It's all a question of risk vs. reward, I guess. 

There's also the possibility of "putting a lid on it", keeping the completed foundations in place while waiting to see what the market turns out like. It's not like they would go anywhere, the tower could be built on top of them tomorrow or in ten years. Might be a good idea to evaluate the situation for a few years before committing a giant piece of real estate to a single, hugely expensive structure that requires completion before it starts making any money back.


----------



## Twopsy

Is it normal to build a foundation (in this case the largest foundation ever) without having a contractor for the rest of the structure? Shouldn't normally a single contractor build the whole building? 

Shouldn't there be at least one contractor who says that this building is possible BEFORE construction starts?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Twopsy said:


> Is it normal to build a foundation (in this case the largest foundation ever) without having a contractor for the rest of the structure?


It's not normal, but not unheard of either. It becomes quite abnormal when the project is of this size, though.



> Shouldn't normally a single contractor build the whole building?


No, foundation work and construction work are different areas of expertise. It is quite common to split those contracts. One contractor surveys the land, takes care of excavation, and provides firm points for the next to build on. In some cases, the same company may have the capacity to do both ground work and construction, but it's more common to split them.



> Shouldn't there be at least one contractor who says that this building is possible BEFORE construction starts?


That's the design consultant's job, and it was probably done way before construction started. The tower has been deemed possible to build, but it's likely that neither the cost nor the uncertainty of the cost has been determined with sufficient accuracy. Since it's such a novel project, there's very high financial risk, and it appears that the sum Emaar offers for construction isn't high enough to cover both the expected cost and the expected uncertainty.


----------



## Gabriel900

Twopsy said:


> Is it normal to build a foundation (in this case the largest foundation ever) without having a contractor for the rest of the structure? Shouldn't normally a single contractor build the whole building?
> 
> Shouldn't there be at least one contractor who says that this building is possible BEFORE construction starts?



it is never that simple ... and they are not stupid, of course construction is possible! The tower is under construction it is not a conspiracy theory to question it.

This is a *1300m+* .. the only place on planet earth where this was done before with BK was Dubai, theoretically this could have been done better, but in reality, it is different.

It is not your tiny 300m tower that you find in the city next door so we cannot compare how construction goes for a normal tower to this one and as long as no other city has achieved to build anything remotely tall compared to this one (except for Dubai) we cannot take such experiences and apply it and judge it as if it applies here.

Basically, humanity is lucky to have a place like Dubai for us to see our dreams come to life, now will this be built, absolutely, but will it finish as soon as 2021, 2022 or 2025!? No one knows

I know the lack of images might be causing some to have questions but lets wait and see what will happen from now and September.


----------



## Twopsy

Yes,* because* the building is so exceptional, there should be a contractor before you start building it. For the "tiny" 300 metre tower you can still find a contractor later, but what if no contractor wants to take the risk?


----------



## Mefu

Didn't they just finish the foundations much earlier as planned? and so come that nothing happened the last months? 
That's how I understood everything.


----------



## Cranesetc

Gabriel900 said:


> it is never that simple ... and they are not stupid, of course construction is possible! The tower is under construction it is not a conspiracy theory to question it.


I will speak from experience and say that as a contractor I have received tender drawings and specifications prepared by well known engineering consultants and they have shown things which are unbuildable / 'impossible'. And that is for much simpler projects than this!

So it would be no surprise on this project if there was a lot of re-engineering and re-pricing going on to reach a position where a contract can be finally agreed. In the meantime the clock ticks on and we watch and wait.


----------



## Fayez

When was the last update?


----------



## Gabriel900

A new article about "the Mall", although it is supposed to be the biggest, it is still defined by its proximity to the tower, this tower is the district, without it there is no Dubai Creek Harbour!



> Located right by Dubai Creek Tower, the new Dubai Square will represent a whopping 2.6 million sqm of shopping, hotels and even residential areas.
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/travel/asia-middle-east/dubai-building-epic-new-mega-13075787


----------



## Gabriel900

Another article from Forbes in Arabic from TODAY about Yu Tao president of CSCEC talking about Dubai Creek Tower, since they are ones of the possible contractors for the tower stating (and I translate roughly):



> - His company spent more than a year to prepare to fight and win the contract for the construction of DCH that will be future tallest tower and if won, the biggest project for the company yet.
> 
> - He states that today all his efforts and focus are on winning that bid to build that tower alone.


Basically he is very excited for it and obviously this is NOT on hold, something is brewing .. lets wait and see.

https://www.forbesmiddleeast.com/عملاق-ناطحات-السحاب/


----------



## germantower

Tbh, my feelings for this project had a sort of evolution.

At first I was like, well that is ambitious. Then when they started the foundation, i felt like, well, they can surely do it. Emaar has pulled off the BK. But then I started to feel like you cant really compare these two projects at all. Then I was simply waiting for June to arrive, meanwhile i started to get reminded what has occured to the Nakheel tower roughly a decade ago. Now my feeling is more or less like "i believe it, when i see it".


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ lol .. how is Nakheel Tower and the crisis related to this one!! You just want this one to fail

Of course Emaar decided to throw millions of dollars on foundation as a practical joke :lol:

People love to jump on the gloom and doom train when it comes to projects U/C in Dubai, lets be positive people, and let's see what will happen from now till September.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

The government of Dubai cannot afford to fail at such a huge project. Delays will or might have already taken place for whatever reason. Perhaps this is the reason why they are going crazy on other phases of this project and the site is buzzing with activity. To save face, keep people pre-occupied while they put things in order for the tower and get things started again full swing.

one thing they can do now since this tower will not be ready for EXPO2020. They can showcase high-tech material and construction methods being used for the tower at the UAE pavilion and take people who are interested on tours of the tower site and show them live how its all implemented


----------



## DubaiM

I don't really get the uproar in this thread. Did anyone really expect a project of this size and innovation to be a executed smoothly from day one to completion? Delays of a couple of months here and there are completely normal and nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Mefu

DubaiM said:


> I don't really get the uproar in this thread. Did anyone really expect a project of this size and innovation to be a executed smoothly from day one to completion? Delays of a couple of months here and there are completely normal and nothing to be worried about.



I totally agree, especially because they completed concrete placement for the pile cap 2 months too early. 
That means they originally planned to finish it two weeks ago. 
So they are still in their time schedule i believe.


----------



## univer

Twopsy said:


> If construction really has stopped and it can take months to find a construction company for the main structure, this tower should technically be "ON HOLD".


Last update from late May or early June. So officially U/C before any new update.



Whisky Peak said:


> source: https://www.geplus.co.uk/news/pile-cap-installed-for-1km-tall-tower/10031956.article


----------



## gevorika78

The Tower will happen. Sit down, relax and watch Dubai does it for millionth time.


----------



## Cranesetc

Mefu said:


> I totally agree, especially because they completed concrete placement for the pile cap 2 months too early.
> That means they originally planned to finish it two weeks ago.
> So they are still in their time schedule i believe.


Although I have not seen a published schedule, actual progress suggests they are not on schedule. 

A properly planned project aiming for a completion date would have the superstructure contractor appointed well before base completion. There will be design and procurement together with other mobilisation activity before the superstructure can rise.

I am expecting this tower will be built. Time and money are the variables. Both may be much more than was originally hoped for...


----------



## Mefu

Cranesetc said:


> Although I have not seen a published schedule, actual progress suggests they are not on schedule.
> 
> A properly planned project aiming for a completion date would have the superstructure contractor appointed well before base completion. There will be design and procurement together with other mobilisation activity before the superstructure can rise.
> 
> I am expecting this tower will be built. Time and money are the variables. Both may be much more than was originally hoped for...



EMAAR announced in the end of May that they are 2 months ahead of their schedule. Thats what i was referring to. Sure we don't know the schedule / no schedule has been published.


----------



## The-King

google has recently updated their imagery, new picture is from 14/07/2018. Only one crane is left on site, doesn't look like much actvity on the tower


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ As I said last month, ALL has to be removed, google earth is not really up to date .. the white cranes cannot be used in construction once contractor move it officially


----------



## trustevil

So we're all waiting on the contractor to move in and actually get things in place then but nobody knows when that will be. I'm assuming that's why some are thinking it's on hold. Two months ahead of schedule sounds good my a bit optimistic


----------



## PaulRubens

I know Dubai can be fast, but I don't see this tower anywhere above 1000 meters in 2020 for Dubai Expo.


----------



## Menininho do mal

Woool best tower


----------



## kony

Probably not finished for the Expo but well advanced and already a tourist attraction >>> will give a reason for people to come back and visit once it's finished


----------



## jogiba

Maybe they are waiting for the concrete to cure. It also will be much cooler in a few months.


----------



## Menininho do mal

hahah


----------



## Gabriel900

The updated designs around the tower ..



Killuminari said:


> ^^ Done!


----------



## Pohtija

^^
Looks very appealing! I hope it becomes real.. and I get to visit once again.  love the gardens and palm trees.


----------



## Thirteen13

I imagine everything under the white slatted roofs is ac units to cool all those indoor glass walkways


----------



## The-Real-Link

Looks like it, Thirteen. Also while I don't know how often outdoor sports courts are used in Dubai (not into that), at least here we use the traditional nasty shadows caused by tall buildings in a beneficial way. This'll help keep a lot of the areas cooler to an extent toward the ground. Happy to see so many trees and outdoor spaces too.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Oh and was going through pictures but couldn't find it. Anyone have a site plan with each of the regions (Mall, Village, Island etc., divisions) of the creek development please? I knew there was one in this thread somewhere. Was just wondering what percentage of the Mall we're actually seeing in that photo! I thought the Mall district goes even further into the foreground by at least 50%?


----------



## ssoott

^^
That rendering. I came. I'm gonna set it as my September desktop wallpaper.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Oh ok found it. Gab, do you happen to know if the mall is just what we saw in the previous huge render, or does it extend below the four pedestrian bridges halfway through that white region, too? Basically any mall below "District" in the image? If so, man that's insane. If not, then that's still huge!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ As far as I know all the district will be a "Mall" expect this isn't really your typical roofed mall so I am guessing they only showed half of it as part of Phase 1 and later phases will be launched. 

What I wish Emaar will do, and maybe they will since Dubai Holding is involved, is making the roof of the mall openable in some parts of it, so tourists can enjoy the winter sun.


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

This is a good summary video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7NViloMFqs


----------



## pdvd

Mall's really? In Europe mall's are closing because everybody is buying online. I guess the Dubai peple are stil living in the 90's (when each city in Europe did get its own mall).


----------



## goodybear

^^Hmmm. This discussion has been had over the past 5 pages of this thread. PLEASE READ THEM. 

Hint: It's got to do with A/C and the climate in Dubai that malls are so popular.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ It will be built .. Dubai will do it again .. grab your popcorn sit down and watch it happen, or if you don't like to wait a bit longer, Dubai offers a dozen of supertalls under construction you can watch grow till we go back to our original programming 

Plus citizens will move in the district in less than 6 months and the marina will be operational shortly, so except more pics to pour from around the site.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

I'd say the next picture update whose date we can verify will determine whether the thread status should change. "On hold" means that no construction is currently going on, it's not like we've passed a collective commitment to the idea that the tower will never happen. If the tower is waiting for something in order for construction to progress, that's being on hold. It's not a death sentence, not a condemnation, just a reflection of the current status.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ It will be built .. Dubai will do it again .. grab your popcorn sit down and watch it happen, or if you don't like to wait a bit longer, Dubai offers a dozen of supertalls under construction you can watch grow till we go back to our original programming
> 
> Plus citizens will move in the district in less than 6 months and the marina will be operational shortly, so except more pics to pour from around the site.



Your reaction does not contradict my statement(s).

I am also convinced (as a senior engineer) that this tower can be built in our era, from a technical point of view.


But the stakes are high. Very high...
Probably too high for a company to jump in.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I am not contradicting your statement and I agree with you .. I am just saying if it was any other city I would worry, but these projects are made for Dubai.

And Kyll.Ing., no need for such negativity on this thread, we were having a lovely and fun discussion no need for it to turn so angry. On Hold, On gold or on diamonds it doesn't matter, I live in the city and I know people, this project is a bit delayed but construction will start and it will be completed, unless something apocalyptic happened then okay. lol


----------



## niçois

SO SLOW, where are the pics ??


----------



## Gabriel900

I passed by the site 3 days ago, the tower plot is silent, but the mall plot next to it was undergoing heavy excavation .. this pic of the main residential towers of the district was posted online recently and it is relatively recent.









https://www.thenational.ae/uae/new-...rst-residents-expected-by-early-2019-1.764286


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> And Kyll.Ing., no need for such negativity on this thread, we were having a lovely and fun discussion no need for it to turn so angry. On Hold, On gold or on diamonds it doesn't matter, I live in the city and I know people, this project is a bit delayed but construction will start and it will be completed, unless something apocalyptic happened then okay. lol


Sorry for coming across as negative or angry, that was not the intention. But you can say I'd like the thread to be correctly labelled. It has to do with how we present information to the site visitors.

If the construction site is quiet and the project is delayed, then by definition the thread should be labelled On Hold. Even if you are certain it will continue in the future. If it's not continuing right now, and it hasn't done so for a while, the site is on hold. When it starts back up again, it will be proper U/C. The U/C tag means progress is happening and that new pictures from the site will document that progress. If nothing is happening on the site, and we don't know when it will start up again, we're in the exact situation the On Hold tag was invented for. 

Nothing personal, it's just that you tend to be very defensive whenever anybody suggests that a Dubai project isn't progressing. I'm not saying the tower is cancelled, just that the current break in pace warrants a change of tags for a little while.


----------



## droneriot

No thread on SSC since I joined has ever been changed to "On Hold" just for two months of sparse activity. Needs a little more than that for that label.

You're jumping the gun. Most active projects have some delays here and there without being on hold. Hell, most projects go "on hold" every Sunday when workers have a day off. :lol:


----------



## Twopsy

droneriot said:


> No thread on SSC since I joined has ever been changed to "On Hold" just for two months of sparse activity. Needs a little more than that for that label.
> 
> You're jumping the gun. Most active projects have some delays here and there without being on hold. Hell, most projects go "on hold" every Sunday when workers have a day off. :lol:


Te reason for the stop of construction is that they do not have found (or at least not publically announced) a construction company who is willing to built this tower. If a building is labeled "U/C", there should at least be a construction company. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## frankfurtgermany

I’ve a question. How can a project be under construction if they don’t even have a construction company who is willing to built it? 

Sorry but this doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Tom_Green

Hmm....a contractor build the base for the tower. A different one will build the rest of the tower. Is it possible, that the first contractor building the base, miscalculated? So that the contractor coming next say, we can not use the base?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Tom_Green said:


> Hmm....a contractor build the base for the tower. A different one will build the rest of the tower. Is it possible, that the first contractor building the base, miscalculated? So that the contractor coming next say, we can not use the base?


If so, we definitely would have heard about a lawsuit by now.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Meehoowk666 said:


> Hi Yellow Fever, thank you for the help. I have a question for you and Gabriel: *Sometimes i see posts with random arrangements of letters (even some multiple in a row)*. I guess they tend to be overlooked since they are so small compared to the massive discussions and updates. It certainly would be very time-consuming/frustrating to search for and delete all of them. Do you get a notification when a post is reported?


Im sorry, can you give me an example?


----------



## leogodoy

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> I allways thought that this would be a webside of grown man/woman, but it seems like I got a little bit disapointed.




No need to call him childish, I believe he will be back with updates as soon as the construction resumes.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I am not going anywhere. I just needed to sleep on it and shake off all of the negativity and I'm back baby better than ever, I hope y'all ready.


----------



## Fayez

leogodoy said:


> If it is your thesis of delaying/putting everything on hold on purpose until they know how tall their adversary is just to be able to increase the height and reign as number one... wow... again? Please say you gave up on this nonsense.


I did not say that I'm sure, I just said it is not impossible to be the real situation


----------



## Hamadals

This thread & almost all other Dubai's threads are lively because of Gabriel's updates/posts, thanks for your effort!

I'm a frequent silent visitor & had to say this


----------



## EL_3grab

Hamadals said:


> This thread & almost all other Dubai's threads are lively because of Gabriel's updates/posts, thanks for your effort!
> 
> I'm a frequent silent visitor & had to say this


This


----------



## BinSuroor

Hamadals said:


> This thread & almost all other Dubai's threads are lively because of Gabriel's updates/posts, thanks for your effort!
> 
> I'm a frequent silent visitor & had to say this


Totally agree
Thank you Gabriel!


----------



## Gabriel900

That is so sweet thank you guys :grouphug: I just am doing what I love


----------



## DubaiM

Kyll.Ing. said:


> And if there is no ground works construction and no above-ground construction, is the tower still undergoing construction? The process of building the tower is still going on, but for the moment, construction itself is not.


Exactly! The building process is still ongoing, which means that the project is not on hold. Progress beyond the construction site is also important to consider. If the developer is actively seeking a contractor to build the tower, the thread should not be labeled on hold. Only if there is no intention to continue the construction process in the near future, it is reasonable to change the thread title.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

DubaiM said:


> Exactly! The building process is still ongoing, which means that the project is not on hold. Progress beyond the construction site is also important to consider. If the developer is actively seeking a contractor to build the tower, the thread should not be labeled on hold. Only if there is no intention to continue the construction process in the near future, it is reasonable to change the thread title.


That's a very valid perspective, but for the purpose of this site, I think the U/C tag should be restricted to ongoing construction only. This is because U/C implies that the thread will display progress in construction. That new pictures from the construction site will provide an update. It has something to do with how we present information to site visitors.

Consider the lowly newcomer to SSC, who heads into every thread he finds and marvels at the towers he sees. He knows from the thread tags that "Pro" means a proposal, but there may be renderings. "App" means there is some political will behind it, and renderings posted may very well be final. "Prep" shows excavation and piling action. "U/C" means pictures will show construction going on. "On Hold" means no news can be expected, that every picture from the site will show the tower in the same state until construction restarts. This is where Dubai Creek Tower stands right now. The site is quiet, and will not change until a contractor is appointed and moves in. Newcomers should know not to expect construction updates at the moment. The one update we're all waiting for is "when will construction resume?", which is by and large the same thing we're waiting for in the Pentominium thread. 

There may be an ongoing process, but it does not translate into the message behind the U/C tag: "Come to this thread to see updates on the project". That's why I think it should be On Hold.


----------



## Twopsy

This is the official CTBUH definition of "on hold":

"Construction works had begun, but work on-site has been halted indefinitely. However there is still an intent to complete the construction to the original design at a future date."

So "on hold" still means that the tower will most likely be build. It just means that construction has stopped and it's unclear when in will resume. So "on hold" does just means a temporary stop.

If it is likely that construction will never resume, CTBUH uses the status "never completed":

"Construction works had begun, but work on-site was halted and never resumed. The site may go on to accommodate a new building, different to the original design, that may or may not retain the original construction."


----------



## Gabriel900

We look at the district as a whole to determine the status here not only as a tower, plus remember we never had visual proof of inactivity and Emaar barely release updates for their projects trice a year, absence of updates doesn't mean on hold, since the place is inaccessible and when I go there I am forbidden from taking pics since I go there a part of my job.


----------



## goodybear

Is there a possibility of seeing the site from above? I'm flying to Dubai airport in a month and was wondering if it is possible to see the construction site from the plane...


----------



## Gabriel900

goodybear said:


> Is there a possibility of seeing the site from above? I'm flying to Dubai airport in a month and was wondering if it is possible to see the construction site from the plane...



If you planning to stay in Dubai let me know through Private Messaging, I will show you around the city 


But I don't think you can see it from the plane thu, I tried it many times before, the plane normally lands from the sea or sometimes it does a uturn farther above the desert before landing and in both cases, the site is always in the blindspots of the plane.


----------



## ALBERT SOLER

Another big economic crisis is about to start and the stop of the construction of both towers is the signal that the world economy is going to hell?.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

ALBERT SOLER said:


> Another big economic crisis is about to start and the stop of the construction of both towers is the signal that the world economy is going to hell?.


Wait what??:bash::bash::lol::lol:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

ALBERT SOLER said:


> Another big economic crisis is about to start and the stop of the construction of both towers is the signal that the world economy is going to hell?.



Trust me, if an economic crisis was looming, the construction business would be just about the last place you'd see it. That industry works for contracts already negotiated, won't put their tools down until they're certain they won't be paid anymore - at which problem whoever is paying them has very visible problems indeed. Have a look at Pentominium, for instance. The economic situation that made it viable effectively vanished in 2009, but work didn't halt until 2011. The construction business tends to do the work they are contracted to do, unless they themselves go bankrupt (we'd have heard about it if that was where the problem lay), since taking payment without delivering tends to lead to some pretty expensive legal tangles. It's usually cheaper for all parties to let work continue until the contractual obligations run out, otherwise a lot of legal paperwork needs to be sorted out and that is expensive.


----------



## Memo840

Well actually there is a non to serious theory called the Skycraper Index, which notes that the world's tallest buildings have risen on the eve of economic downturns. I personally do believe that a economic crisis is due to happen in the next year o two due to over speculation in the markets. But I do NOT believe any of this has anything to do with the present halt in the building process of this tower. 

As many have noted, this is probably due to unforseen construction hurdles when trying to build such a huge tower, Dubai in my opinion will do whatever it takes to deliver on such promises that pretty much have built and sustained its reputation and value as a real estate paradise. Burj Kalifa is a great example, they finished it in the middle of a major economic crisis, and its name will always reminds of who loaned the money for its completion (Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan of Abu Dhabi).

This is NOT a money related issue.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Memo840 said:


> Well actually there is a non to serious theory called the Skycraper Index, which notes that the world's tallest buildings have risen on the eve of economic downturns.



I've heard about that one before, but I believe in the explanation that suggests that a typical boom-and-bust-cycle is just long enough for such a tower to be commissioned during good times, and by the time they're finished the cycle is over and a recession occurs again. Just look at those downturn towers and see how good the economy was a couple of years before they finished (or halted), that's when they were planned out.


----------



## Gabriel900

The crisis propaganda started in 2013, and from then, every year it is the next one .. and here we are in 2018 fearing a crisis to catch up to us by next year.

Crisis will hit no doubt but no one can really predict them, it takes one thing to happen for it to ripple through space and time and then it happens so fast no one would see it coming, or at least, see it coming early enough to warn about it.

Just let's hope whatever comes next won't be as bad as back in 2008, because construction will slow down worldwide and not only Dubai.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

DubaiM said:


> It is actually very necessary. The Dubai Creek tower was presented and advertised so much in the media that a cancelation of the project would ruin Emaar's image as
> Dubai's leading developer.


How about downscaling? Say, building a 900 m tower instead of 1300 m? It's not like the final height has been advertised a lot (or for that matter, at all), and as long as they'd beat the world record, they'd be true to their word. Obviously, their reputation among those who have paid attention would take a hit, but that's more preferable than their finances suffering.

Anyway, I believe the tower will proceed as planned, but it may take a while. The intention to build the tower is still very much alive, but the fact that nothing seems to be happening on the construction site suggests there are still details to be sorted out. The most likely thing they're negotiating over is the contract sum, but I wouldn't rule out design changes either. It's unlikely, but possible. I guess we'll just have to want and see.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

And be patient... 

It will be built. I'm sure.


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Dubai Creek Beach. *










A place, where the city meets the beach... over the horizon of Dubai Creek. Introducing by Emaar https://bit.ly/2OHTCvj

Coming soon


----------



## Gabriel900

lol you people don't know Dubai .. 

first thing first, City Vs City is against the rules

Second thing second only a 5 years old would think this massive project that is costing a fortune and that has a city built around it with it being the centerpiece is an answer to any other project on this planet.

Third thing third, Dubai has already plans for a 1600m+ tower after this one is completed, and it is not a dream or an answer to anyone :lol: but this is what Dubai is and will always be, the city of wonders.

and finally to all philosophers and modern age clairvoyants, Dubai is not down-scaling anything :lol: This tower is built for Dubai, because of Dubai, from Dubai, to Dubai.

You need to watch some of the interviews with the ruler of Dubai, you will understand how Dubai works. And if you did not visit Dubai yet, do it and then bless us with ideas on what Dubai should and shouldn't do.


----------



## fatman744

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ OUT OF TOPIC


 Sorry buddy, not out of the topic at all. Salary to workers is part of the construction costs. This is relevant and to the point question.



I am not bashing on anyone. I am asking a question and trying to have a conversation. Part of the whole point of having a forum, wouldn't say?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Salaries are not what we discuss on this forum ... OUT OF TOPIC buddy


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> lol you people don't know Dubai ..
> 
> first thing first, City Vs City is against the rules


I've said it before and will say it again: You seem to take any statements of Dubai that aren't glowing praise far too personally. Whenever somebody questions anything, you respond as if somebody insulted the city. 

"Is this feasible?" we ask. "This is Dubai, city of wonders, unicorns, rainbows and infinitely tall buildings, don't be mean to it," you respond.

"Similar projects have been delayed or cancelled before" somebody points out. "Don't start a city vs. city argument!"

"Shouldn't we care about workers' rights?" "No bashing of Dubai in this thread!"

"Nothing seems to be happening on the site, shouldn't we change the thread statu-" "Off-topic posts deleted!"

Whenever anybody posts anything but glowing praise, you're there to imply that they should. Whenever anybody points out project delays, you double down on the lofty visions, stating over and over again how wonderful Dubai really is. It comes across as way too propaganda-like, particularly when it comes from a moderator. 

It is an indisputable fact that Dubai has severe problems with human rights, and its developers have a history of promising more than they can deliver. This should neither be forgotten nor silenced, as long as it doesn't go totally overboard. And when the feasibility of projects is discussed, it is certainly not meant as a personal attack on you. Go look at any thread about supertalls in Mumbai, their glacial construction pace or the stark contrast with next-door poverty is routinely pointed out of without any Indians crying their eyes out.


----------



## KalafiorWWA

BinSuroor said:


> I had a dream last night where the tower was rising


And all sweaty, you woke up in the morning...


----------



## avishar

Wouldn't the Jeddah Tower still be the tallest building in the world(if built) since this is just a tower? Nobody considers the Tokyo Sky Tree to be the tallest building in Japan. There is a great prestige attached to tallest building than the tallest tower - like the Burj Khalifa - since they are a greater engineering challenge than an observation tower.


----------



## Gabriel900

avishar said:


> Wouldn't the Jeddah Tower still be the tallest building in the world(if built) since this is just a tower? Nobody considers the Tokyo Sky Tree to be the tallest building in Japan. There is a great prestige attached to tallest building than the tallest tower - like the Burj Khalifa - since they are a greater engineering challenge than an observation tower.



Exactly .. it is not even the same category


----------



## Mefu

Gabriel900 said:


> lol you people don't know Dubai ..
> 
> first thing first, City Vs City is against the rules
> 
> Second thing second only a 5 years old would think this massive project that is costing a fortune and that has a city built around it with it being the centerpiece is an answer to any other project on this planet.
> 
> Third thing third, *Dubai has already plans for a 1600m+ tower *after this one is completed, and it is not a dream or an answer to anyone :lol: but this is what Dubai is and will always be, the city of wonders.
> 
> and finally to all philosophers and modern age clairvoyants, Dubai is not down-scaling anything :lol: This tower is built for Dubai, because of Dubai, from Dubai, to Dubai.
> 
> You need to watch some of the interviews with the ruler of Dubai, you will understand how Dubai works. And if you did not visit Dubai yet, do it and then bless us with ideas on what Dubai should and shouldn't do.



Damn, and I thought a friend of mine was talking about the Dubai Creek Tower, I was a bit confused because he was talking about an Indoor City.
I will definitely ask him about more info, but this is what he wrote, when he visited the Burj Khalifa:


- Agreed, it's a must see. I also got to see the new one their building that is even bigger. It's going to be crazy.


- yeah bro, I'm definitely going back. So much to see and so much to do. They're still years away with the new one, but its going to be bigger, taller, and include a whole indoor city. It's crazy, and right across opposite of the Burj Khalifa. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Dubai Creek Beach*

https://twitter.com/emaardubai/status/1044649483253030915


----------



## Fayez

Dubai Creek Beach?? Really?? Emaar is ignoring the fact that all people are waiting for an update for the tower construction!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> Dubai Creek Beach?? Really?? Emaar is ignoring the fact that all people are waiting for an update for the tower construction!


I think they're aware of it, but their lack of updates suggests there isn't really anything new to show. Maybe they're even trying to draw attention away from it. Hence the questions about the thread status tag.


----------



## DubaiM

What 1600m+ tower are you all talking about? Do we have more information?


----------



## Gabriel900

DubaiM said:


> What 1600m+ tower are you all talking about? Do we have more information?



I am only talking about it .. more of a 2030 plan .. there is a far future plan for Dubai, for a 1600m+ Building and many more.


I had the chance to meet someone who's in a very reaching position about this tower why it is not a building and why it is that close to a mile tower but yet far.


basically it is because that's the next milestone Dubai is looking at after this tower.


Dubai has 2 plans, the near future public plan (EXPO 2020, DCT, Bluewaters ... ) and the far future private plan (post EXPO 2020, Palm Jebel ali, 1600m+ Building ...)


----------



## goodybear

^^So I could see a mile-high tower in my lifetime? Neat. :cheers:


----------



## Quicksilver

Two main industries of Dubai is speculation and hype. This thread is all about it.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ this goes both ways .. some just refuse that this is under construction in Dubai, they are gonna start debating Burj Khalifa's existence as a mirage. The only thing hyped on this thread is the hate some has veiled by free speech and PC propaganda.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ this goes both ways .. some just refuse that this is under construction in Dubai, they are gonna start debating Burj Khalifa's existence as a mirage.


Burj Khalifa certainly does exist and it is a marvel. But that's not to say that all other planned marvels will automatically become a reality. Nakheel Tower, Pentominium, 106 Tower, The Lagoon, Dubai Pearl, Dubailand, Palm Deira, Dubai Waterfront, and the Universe islands were all launched with great fanfare and are now more or less abandoned. The city has a history of starting a lot of great projects, many of which are completed, but some go quiet one day and are never heard from again. It is not "hate" to be concerned when a new project stops reporting. You frequent the Dubai Developments forum, so you've presumably noticed how often the "on hold" tag is used in there (See here, for instance, never mind the dedicated Never-built subforum). 

In a city with so many canceled projects, it is natural to be worried when a project halts construction, however temporary. It is not hate, or city bashing, or a personal attack on your feelings. It shows that we care about the project. Likewise, expressing some doubt over those future projects seems to me to be healthy skepticism. I would love to see these future projects become a reality, but given the history of such announcements, I'd hold off the confetti until building is well underway.


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

Msradell said:


> That's a science-fiction solution that will never work in a real-life situation for many reasons. To start with there's only room for a very limited number of people in each car, much fewer than would numbly be on the floor of an office building, the loading may be all right for residential. However even if you put 2 or 3 of these in the shame shaft you are still only evacuating 6 or 9 floors and then the people in the top module going to have to descend 9 floors to get out of the building. Obviously he put more than that and I shaft they are going to have many more floors to descend.


It evacuates up to 120 persons per floor. Do you think it wouldn't be enough if there is 1 or 2 of such shafts per building, and they're used only for the topmost floors? Maybe VVIP only. At least for royal offices and the highest majlises in Creek Tower it may be an important solution to equip with.


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Dubai’s Emaar Development replaces CEO in less than a year*

Bader Saeed Hareb replaces Chris O’Donnell with immediate effect










http://towerdubaicreek.com/dubais-emaar-development-replaces-ceo-less-year/


----------



## Architecture lover

Can someone explain why the title says 210 floors where there won't be much usable space in the tower, except for that small space close to the top that seems to have actual floor space?
This is more of a structure instead of a skyscraper with real usable floors, am I right? It can even be perceived as a sculpture.


----------



## Fayez

Ignore the title because it also says 1300m+ while it is not 100% surely will be

I guess the title does not represent how the project shall be. All are expectations


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

So basically, the entire thread title apart from the tower's location city and name is conjecture?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ it is all fiction ..

210 floors including mechanical/refuge/occupied floors .. the habitable floors are less.


----------



## Fayez

Kyll.Ing. said:


> So basically, the entire thread title apart from the tower's location city and name is conjecture?


The tower *design*, *location* and *to be higher than BK* are the only true facts for sure, yet

Edit: and *to be world's tallest structure*. Because the ruler of Dubai said it


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Because we got the elevators diagrams to prove it .. alongside 10 other proofs. Please do not ask for it to be repeated!


----------



## ZZ-II

The waiting for news is horrible


----------



## Weodo

https://www.designboom.com/architecture/qastic-light-dubai-creek-harbor-mosque-proposal-10-01-2018/


----------



## Middle-Island

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ it is all fiction ..
> 
> 210 floors including mechanical/refuge/occupied floors .. the habitable floors are less.


This finally explains why it says 54 floors for this tower on the SSP diagram.


----------



## Gabriel900

I noticed in today's Cityscape Global, many towers/projects around Downtown and Creek are marketed as having Creek Tower view, and it is not even above ground :lol: Love it


----------



## Twopsy

If most of the tower consists just of an emergency staircase like this (sorry for my bad drawing!), would each of the flat areas (or at least every second) add one floor to the floor count? What if there will be some kind of circular staircase? Would each 360 degree turn count as a new floor? 

That is an interesting question because many old churches have those circular staircases which sometimes make more than ten or even twenty full rotations.


----------



## panelalbano

This tower is like "squaring the circle"
how many floors?
how tall it will be?
someone will ever take a picture of the construction site?
is the designer Calatrava, the same as the not realized Chicago spire?
will there be another hole in the ground?


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ Fair question, Panel, yes Calatrava is the same architect as the defunct Chicago Spire project. But while that was badly timed with the recession and I believe, somewhat of a lack of an ultra high end Chicago residential space, Dubai is in a totally different situation. The entire Creek project development - not just the tower itself, relies on this tower to be built successfully. Even if Emaar bids "low" it's probably them just being cost-conscious. Not that they couldn't literally afford it if it were say, $2B+. Compared to the Spire, it was funded privately by the selling of residential units. Some sold but many didn't, hence not enough money to really continue the project. I don't know about the value of Emaar as a developer but I'm sure they have literal Billions available. 

A couple other small observations. The Spire was a residential tower. This one is mixed use. The Spire didn't have a planned public observatory to help defray some of the costs; this tower does.


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Dubai Creek Harbour*










Construction update
From last week. By Silent Observer

http://towerdubaicreek.com/dubai-creek-harbour/


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Too bad the Tower plot isn't visible in that picture. It would be approximately one picture-width further to the right, and in the very background.


----------



## Gabriel900

People fail to notice and understand that this is a city under construction! literally! Not seen anywhere else in the world.


----------



## droneriot

There are a number of cities under construction in the world.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ with the same number of towers and same size mall and main tower?


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*CREEK BEACH*

Creek Beach at Dubai Creek Harbour. Coming soon










http://towerdubaicreek.com/creek-beach/

New video by Emaar


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ with the same number of towers and same size mall and main tower?



Given that those things have to be under construction, then yes. :troll:


----------



## KuwaitLover

As I understand it, discussions around the project have moved from the technical challenges to the commercial viability, and there are very real questions about whether the whole thing will go ahead in its current form. The two bidding groups are now no longer actively negotiating with Emaar, and the feeling is that the expected sales impact on having a the world's tallest building as part of the development hasn't materialised. I guess we will have to wait and see, but I have a feeling it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> "free speech" :troll:


Not sure what you're trying to say here, but I don't think you've succeeded.



KuwaitLover said:


> As I understand it, discussions around the project have moved from the technical challenges to the commercial viability, and there are very real questions about whether the whole thing will go ahead in its current form. The two bidding groups are now no longer actively negotiating with Emaar, and the feeling is that the expected sales impact on having a the world's tallest building as part of the development hasn't materialised. I guess we will have to wait and see, but I have a feeling it's going to be a long wait.


Any sources for this?


----------



## Gabriel900

KuwaitLover said:


> As I understand it, discussions around the project have moved from the technical challenges to the commercial viability, and there are very real questions about whether the whole thing will go ahead in its current form. The two bidding groups are now no longer actively negotiating with Emaar, and the feeling is that the expected sales impact on having a the world's tallest building as part of the development hasn't materialised. I guess we will have to wait and see, but I have a feeling it's going to be a long wait.



The main issue and what is causing this is what is going on in Emaar itself .. there is a major "re-shaking" happening and it will take some time for things to settle down, I am not in liberty to give details but the issue is not financial.

on a side note: all free speech PC Dubai haters don't expect this to be canceled, delayed yes .. sorry for the disappointment lol


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> The main issue and what is causing this is what is going on in Emaar itself .. there is a major "re-shaking" happening and it will take some time for things to settle down, I am not in liberty to give details but the issue is not financial.
> 
> on a side note: all free speech PC Dubai haters don't expect this to be canceled, delayed yes .. sorry for the disappointment lol


Good to hear that the project is going on behind the scenes. As I've said repeatedly, I hope this tower will become a reality as advertised one day. However:



Gabriel900 said:


> there is a major "re-shaking" happening and it will take some time for things to settle down (...) delayed yes


Doesn't this imply a direct acknowledgment that the construction site itself is quiet at the moment, has been quiet for a while, and will be quiet for an indeterminate time still? Does that not justify or even warrant the thread status to be updated to accurately reflect this information?



Ch.W said:


> Are there rules in this forum given a definition of U/C and on hold?
> Or is it just U/C because a mod says so?


This thread in the Skyscrapers forum has a short bit of information, quoted from one of the mod forums it seems:


> Basically it goes in this order:
> 
> Pre-planning = Project is still in the design and consultation phase
> Pro = Project has been submitted for planning permission
> App = Project has been approved
> Demo = Demolition underway on site
> Prep = Site clearance/excavation/piling/foundations
> U/C = Core and superstructure rising
> T/O = Topped out, the tower has reached its maximum height
> Com = Internally and externally complete.
> 
> In the UK forum we usually include "Prep" towers in the U/C section.


----------



## cethegus




----------



## Dubai_Boy

cethegus said:


> View attachment 6274


928 meters ? disgraceful !! I must rename myself to HK_boy now


----------



## Redzio

^^ I don't care about the height in the article, it's this information is true this is some good news!


----------



## cethegus

Redzio said:


> ^^ I don't care about the height in the article, it's this information is true this is some good news!




It’s straight from the weekly email I get from Protenders... the link in the email links through to the Dubai Creek Tower, stating the superstructure will be 3045ft high, concrete core with steel frame structure on top of concrete core and cables.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Height is updated on Protenders as well  it says 1000m+ now ..


----------



## cethegus

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Height is updated on Protenders as well  it says 1000m+ now ..


^^ Indeed, got updated in the last hour or so.

_Dubai Creek Tower

Part of Dubai Creek Harbour
Ongoing Retail, Commercial, Hospitality, Residential Dubai, UAE
The project's scope of work consist of tower located at Dubai Creek, Dubai. The Tower, part of the multi-billion-dollar Dubai Creek Harbour project in Dubai Creek, is inspired by a blooming lily and will be an architectural and engineering marvel due to its eye-catchingly slender design, the delicate mesh-like structure around it and, of course, its mammoth size. If completed, it will be the tallest tower in the world.

*An observation tower surpassing 1000m in height* will be linked to the central island district of the upcoming Dubai Creek Harbour development. It will feature a VIP observation garden deck and glazed rotating balconies. Other features of 'The Tower' include 679 million square meters of residential space; 851,000 square meters of commercial property; 22 hotels with 4,400 rooms; and 11.1 million square meters of retail.

The superstructure comprises three key elements: a concrete core, a steel frame structure on top of the concrete core, and cables descending down from the tower to the ground.

The building’s striking design includes a distinctive net of steel stay-cables stays that attach to a central reinforced concrete column that will reach into the skies. At the top of the tower is an oval-shaped bud that will house several observation decks, offering unprecedented, 360-degree views of the city and beyond. It will also serve as a beacon of light at night, with a lighting system that will evoke the features of a flower bud, as it seemingly hovers atop the structure._


----------



## Cranesetc

cethegus said:


> Other features of 'The Tower' include 679 million square meters of residential space;


WOW! just wow! If we say each floor of the tower has 10000 square metres (=100 x 100 metres - big, but let's be generous!), then this tower has 67,900 floors!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ They are talking about the district icard:


----------



## Cranesetc

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ They are talking about the district icard:


Great! So if there is 100 tall buildings in the district they will average 679 floors each!

Even more wow! :nuts:


----------



## Scion

Great news that a contractor has finally been appointed, we just have to see when Emaar decides to make that info public.


----------



## Cranesetc

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ It is Dubai so anything is possible.


Good to hear. Maybe it will even be possible for some people to learn to question what is written rather than be blinded by need for positivism.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ exactly it is a sqft to sqm type of issue .. now lets sue Emaar lol or rejoice the contractor's arrival!


----------



## Cranesetc

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ exactly it is a sqft to sqm type of issue .. now lets sue Emaar lol or rejoice the contractor's arrival!


Or better still wait for some official confirmation. After all, it seems that not everything that is published is accurate.


----------



## Gabriel900

So Contractor is awarded, the name should be made public soon .. away from all the hate and negativity .. here's what's coming .. Building the future :drool:


----------



## Gabriel900

At Cityscape 2018, MAG had a stand showcasing most of Dubai including this tower ..


----------



## The-Real-Link

@Gab, do you think there's any chance they'll now low-ball the tower height since Jeddah Tower is in jeopardy / stalled? I'd hope they'll continue with the plan to, hopefully, build far beyond 928M. But still at least at a minimum 100 meters higher than the Burj is still impressive.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Nah nothing changed as far as I know, Jeddah Tower if completed will still claim the tallest building title but not tallest structure .. in the worst case scenario, if they decided to reduce the height (which they won't) I believe it won't be lower than 1000m!


----------



## goodybear

Gabriel900 said:


> At Cityscape 2018, MAG had a stand showcasing most of Dubai including this tower ..


That moment you realize the square tower to the left of DCT is 711 meters tall shows you how massive this beast will be. Since the contractor got chosen, when can we expect a construction start on the actual tower section? I can't wait. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Gabriel900

goodybear said:


> That moment you realize the square tower to the left of DCT is 711 meters tall shows you how massive this beast will be. Since the contractor got chosen, when can we expect a construction start on the actual tower section? I can't wait. :banana::banana::banana:



it will take the usual time for the contractor to move in and settle on site and then let the magic begin  I would say by the end of November/December .. I am just guesstimating here, it might start before that


----------



## Gabriel900




----------



## ZZ-II

Great news :cheers:


----------



## KuwaitLover

Who is saying this project has been awarded?


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

goodybear said:


> That moment you realize the square tower to the left of DCT is 711 meters tall shows you how massive this beast will be. Since the contractor got chosen, when can we expect a construction start on the actual tower section? I can't wait. :banana::banana::banana:


2.48 times taller. If anyone really observed the proportions here, we're talking about a 1,767m tall thing. That's a mile plus one of the JLT towers (with 40+fl) on top of that! I.e. 5,800 feet.


----------



## Gabriel900

KuwaitLover said:


> Who is saying this project has been awarded?



"Awarded contractor" and Emaar  should be made public this month .. Protenders announced it yesterday as well


----------



## KuwaitLover

I have spoken to both Tishman/Besix and China State (the two competing bidders) in the last two days and they know nothing about this.


----------



## Gabriel900

KuwaitLover said:


> I have spoken to both Tishman/Besix and China State (the two competing bidders) in the last two days and they know nothing about this.



I'm guessing they don't want it to be made public as of yet. Protenders announced yesterday  the winning contractor should be announced soon anyways ..


----------



## Tom_Green

I was in Dubai in January and in Seoul this months. Should not have done that. The Lotte World Tower is not that impressive when you have seen the Burj Khalifah some months ago. Also the location of that tower really really sucks. Same with the 100 floors residential towers in Busan when you have seen the Dubai Marina before. But at least they get a sea view and no one will build something in front of them. XD

I just realized with the Lotte World Tower, that there is only one structure in the world, that will really impress me and this is the Creek Tower. Nothing else will come close to that. And they should build it. I will also visit it during the construction. Dubai Expo i will come :banana:


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

U_H_E_I_D said:


> 2.48 times taller. If anyone really observed the proportions here, we're talking about a 1,767m tall thing. That's a mile plus one of the JLT towers (with 40+fl) on top of that! I.e. 5,800 feet.




I dont think we should use that modell for a calculation. The position is wrong and even BK seems to be above 1000m there. Its a modell, nothing to use there.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> I dont think we should use that modell for a calculation. The position is wrong and even BK seems to be above 1000m there. Its a modell, nothing to use there.


Not to mention that the creek harbour seems about one quarter as wide as the tower is tall, while the Jumeirah Beach hotel is also a stone's throw from Burj Khalifa and also hundreds of meters tall. The proportions of the model seem to be all wonky upon closer inspection. And that's not even mentioning all the floating buildings...

It's a really cool model, though!


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Emaar: A sneak peek of our Creek Beach agents event, launching soon in Dubai Creek Harbour*










http://towerdubaicreek.com/emaar-sneak-peek-creek-beach-agents-event-launching-soon-dubai-creek-harbour/


----------



## Gabriel900

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> I dont think we should use that modell for a calculation. The position is wrong and even BK seems to be above 1000m there. Its a modell, nothing to use there.



Jumeirah Beach hotel is now shifted to downtown side as well :lol:

One very interesting development ... Emaar just launched its first project outside of island, just between it and the Tower itself ... buildings will start to pop close to the Dubai Creek Tower now 



Mohammad-Almarri said:


> First residential development beyond the island, old town style.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBooG6KdHO3m/


----------



## nitramwin

Gabriel900 said:


> Jumeirah Beach hotel is now shifted to downtown side as well :lol:
> 
> One very interesting development ... Emaar just launched its first project outside of island, just between it and the Tower itself ... buildings will start to pop close to the Dubai Creek Tower now


Very interesting IG post however, does anyone have knowledge of how the water in the creek will continue to be refreshed/cycled such that it is clean enough for swimming? I feel like the water circulation problem in the Marina must have been a teaching moment...


----------



## city of the future

Notice the woman in behind the model, guess what she is holding, a falcon city of wanders bag 🤮 🤢 the dreaded project from 2005


----------



## Gabriel900

city of the future said:


> Notice the woman in behind the model, guess what she is holding, a falcon city of wanders bag 🤮 🤢 the dreaded project from 2005


First thing first this is sooo out of topic .. but to answer your question about Falcon .. well all villas are now under construction as well as 2 pyramids! yes it is not as dead as we thought it is, its coming back to life.

Anyways let's discuss this in the project correct thread .. not here!


----------



## Emarati2009

KuwaitLover said:


> I have spoken to both Tishman/Besix and China State (the two competing bidders) in the last two days and they know nothing about this.


Sorry but you think they will tell you that before Emaar announcement?


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Creek Beach*










http://towerdubaicreek.com/creek-beach-2/


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Enjoy the breathtaking sunset view from the comfort of your home in Creek Beach located in Dubai Creek Harbour*










http://towerdubaicreek.com/creek-beach-3/


----------



## city of the future

This has nothing to do with this project


----------



## ssoott

Ok ok nice beach. But what about the tower?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

ssoott said:


> Ok ok nice beach. But what about the tower?


The foundations apparently sit there waiting, in anticipation for the contractor to move in. If the news of the other day are correct, I guess there will be a photo session for the press release there soon, where a bunch of guys in uncomfortably hot suits pose in front of the foundation, wearing construction helmets that have just been removed from their packaging, and carrying copies of the contract on opulent sign boards. Sunglasses, red carpets, bowls of iced fruit and party tents are optional, but to be expected.


----------



## cethegus

Kyll.Ing. said:


> The foundations apparently sit there waiting, in anticipation for the contractor to move in. If the news of the other day are correct, I guess there will be a photo session for the press release there soon, where a bunch of guys in uncomfortably hot suits pose in front of the foundation, wearing construction helmets that have just been removed from their packaging, and carrying copies of the contract on opulent sign boards. Sunglasses, red carpets, bowls of iced fruit and party tents are optional, but to be expected.


^^ There is a launch event for another Creek Harbour development planned on Saturday morning. Would this be the time where they announce the big news?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

cethegus said:


> ^^ There is a launch event for another Creek Harbour development planned on Saturday morning. Would this be the time where they announce the big news?


Good question!

On one hand, it seems like a nice occasion. I mean, they've probably already got the big roll-ups with the logos, the red carpet, the iced fruit, the canapes, the photographers and all the big-wigs booked, so it would seem logical to do both announcements then. Saves the hassle of setting up all that one more time.

On the other hand, when you're doing such events for publicity, it doesn't seem too smart to have two announcements fighting for attention. One of them could easily end up stealing the thunder from the other, which is bad news for any party that's only involved on the "lesser" project.

On the third hand (or first foot?) ...when you have two big pieces of news to drop, and make a big event for one of them, it would be strange not to say anything about the other. I mean, it would be relevant at the same time, "big contract signed two weeks ago" doesn't quite have the same ring to it.

So I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Gabriel900

let's clear up some things here:

-Emaar never did a party ever to announce any contractor getting awarded one of their projects.

-Emaar normally doesn't announce when they award a contractor a project, they leak the news to the press for them to publish it when it is time for it to be public, sometimes weeks after the official agreement was made.

-Emaar news are like their construction updates, weeks old and only news to the public.

-Emaar only celebrate when they reach a milestone in construction or celebrate any achievement made by the company itself or a totally new project.


----------



## Scion

I think some time after the main contractor is done moving in, with everything set up nicely, Sheikh Mohammed will pay his 3rd visit to the site, accompanied by a big media entourage.


----------



## droneriot

Well just speculating for the launch, but for a complete copy of Downtown there's still something missing. They have the signature tower (Burj Khalifa/Creek Tower), the big mall and the lowrise neighbourhood (Old Town/Creek Beach), but they still need the signature "companion supertall" like Address Downtown.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ My guess is when the tower is high above ground  whenever it breaks some type of record ..



droneriot said:


> Well just speculating for the launch, but for a complete copy of Downtown there's still something missing. They have the signature tower (Burj Khalifa/Creek Tower), the big mall and the lowrise neighbourhood (Old Town/Creek Beach), but they still need the signature "companion supertall" like Address Downtown.


There is something(s) iconic towards the mall side


----------



## salmankhan

Edited But it going to be look like this in next few month


----------



## Twopsy

droneriot said:


> Well just speculating for the launch, but for a complete copy of Downtown there's still something missing. They have the signature tower (Burj Khalifa/Creek Tower), the big mall and the lowrise neighbourhood (Old Town/Creek Beach), but they still need the signature "companion supertall" like Address Downtown.


There will be - likely supertall - twin towers on both sides of the mall. And most of the other towers in the rendering are just placeholders for future towers of unknown height. So there is still a chance of even 400+ metre towers beeing built there in five or ten years. Downtown Dubai still has some empty plots and on some of them some of the tallest buildings of Downtown Dubai will be built soon. 

The most iconic structure in Dubai Creek Harbour (besides the tower) will probably be the mosque. 

I hope there will be some space in Dubai Creek Harbour that can grow more organically. It would be cool to have some nightlife there that is not somehow planned or owned by Emaar.


----------



## Fayez

It will require the speed of 1 meter per day to finish in 2022. So, in few months it should be a bit high


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> It will require the speed of 1 meter per day to finish in 2022. So, in few months it should be a bit high


There's 1543 days between today and Dec. 31, 2022, so they have some leeway. An average speed of 1 meter per day should be reasonable, some days it will probably rise faster (during a continuous pour), other days not at all. If they manage a speed of 1 m/day from initiation until completion, they can start building in late June next year and still technically make it before 2023 rolls around. 

By the way, is there a bit of an edit war going on between the mods with regards to the thread title? I've seen it changed to "On Hold" twice in the past few days, but then it's changed back again. I think I've made it all too clear what camp I'm in by now, but I'd like to see the mods' reasoning for changing it. I mean, the core or superstructure is clearly not rising (SSC definition of U/C), but it's not like the project is on a hiatus either (and SSC doesn't have a definition of On Hold). Maybe leaving it as Prep would be a good compromise, since they are clearly preparing for, but not presently executing, the construction of the tower? Then again, that's my reasoning, I'd like to see that of the moderators too.


----------



## Fayez

Kyll.Ing. said:


> There's 1543 days between today and *Dec. 31, 2022*, so they have some leeway. An average speed of 1 meter per day should be reasonable, some days it will probably rise faster (during a continuous pour), other days not at all. If they manage a speed of 1 m/day from initiation until completion, they can start building in late June next year and still technically make it before 2023 rolls around.


Yes but, keep in mind that it is 1345 meters high as of our highest expectation. it should start before April 26th 2019 to finish in 2022 at this speed, not in June. But, keeping in mind that the first almost 700 meters are just a core without much floors. It should average a very fast speed

Although this speed looks almost impossible to me. But let's see


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> Yes but, keep in mind that it is 1345 meters high as of our highest expectation. it should start before April 26th 2019 to finish before 2022 at this speed, not in June. But, keeping in mind that the first almost 700 meters are just a core without much floors. It should average a very fast speed
> 
> Although this speed looks almost impossible to me. But let's see


The CN Tower rose six meters per day back in the early 1970s, so it's certainly feasible for such towers to rise fast. I bet we'll see a top speed of much more than 1 m/day during the concrete pour. But the concrete pour is only a small part of the construction project; even outfitting the topped-out tower with technical equipment will probably take months. Overall, it took two years and two months of construction before the CN Tower could be topped off, way less than one meter per day on average (553 m over ~760 days). Even after that, the tower didn't open for another year and two months.

Still, I believe an average speed of 1 m/day is within reason for this tower. Technology has progressed a bit since the 1970s, so the pour itself will probably go pretty fast, and assembling the steel spire on top is a pretty quick job. What will take time is the outfitting of the raw building, but with labour being so cheap, they can have loads of workers on round-the-clock shifts, so it might be completed in a few months.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I'd just wonder about how fast they could affix the rebar cages for the corewalls to go up at >2M a day, unless they were pre-assembled and hoisted in in tall sections. But it's not like a cylindrical concrete tower is a new thing. I'm sure the logistical engineers have it all figured out


----------



## Gabriel900

This tower will be roughly 1400m, 700m of it will be easy to build, and the top 700m will be a challenge since it is new in terms of height (never done before) and complexity, so the top section might take twice the time than the first 700m!


----------



## BinSuroor

droneriot said:


> Well just speculating for the launch, but for a complete copy of Downtown there's still something missing. They have the signature tower (Burj Khalifa/Creek Tower), the big mall and the lowrise neighbourhood (Old Town/Creek Beach), but they still need the signature "companion supertall" like Address Downtown.


i heard that Emaar didn't drop the idea of having world tallest twin towers, so we might end up having the world tallest tower + tallest twins :laugh:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Gabriel900 said:


> This tower will be roughly 1400m, 700m of it will be easy to build, and the top 700m will be a challenge since it is new in terms of height (never done before) and complexity, so the top section might take twice the time than the first 700m!



:banana:  :banana: : banana:


That fully justifies a holiday to Dubai a few years from now...!


----------



## Twopsy

fayzoon said:


> It will require the speed of 1 meter per day to finish in 2022. So, in few months it should be a bit high


One metre per day would be very slow at least until the "real" floors start. Keep in mind that CN Tower in Toronto had a construction speed of up to six metres per day. That was decades ago. Today they could be even faster. 

I am not sure if the dry and hot climate will speed up or slow down the construction, but it is very likely that one year after the start of the overgrund stucture it will already the tallest building in the world. The 54 occopied floors seem more complicated though. They can take much longer.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Twopsy said:


> One metre per day would be very slow at least until the "real" floors start. Keep in mind that CN Tower in Toronto had a construction speed of up to six metres per day. That was decades ago. Today they could be even faster.



As stated above, the CN Tower had an overall average speed of less than one meter per day. It took 2 years 2 months from start of construction until topping out, and one year 2 months from topping out until opening. Sure, at some point it rose pretty quickly, and Dubai Creek Tower probably will too, but all the other stuff takes a lot of time as well, during which the tower won't rise at all. I imagine construction will take longer they further up it happens. Heck, at a speed of one meter per second it will take almost twenty minutes to lift something from the ground to the 1000 meter mark by crane, one way. That's a lot of lost time in "commute" alone.


----------



## BinSuroor

Kyll.Ing. said:


> all the other stuff takes a lot of time as well, during which the tower won't rise at all.


When the tower will reach this phase don't panic and ask the mods to change the title to "On Hold" :lol:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

BinSuroor said:


> When the tower will reach this phase don't panic and ask the mods to change the title to "On Hold" :lol:


Well, the SSC definition of U/C is "core and superstructure rising", so you'll never know... :lol:

Jokes aside, don't worry. I only ask the mods to change the title to On Hold when there is clearly nothing indicating any sort of activity on the construction site. Such as now. 

Apparently, there are mods that agree with me (the title was changed at least twice in the past few days), but others who disagree (and changed the title back). I'd like to see the arguments for why this tower should be considered U/C at the moment, since the status tag reflects *activity on the construction site*, not that there is an ongoing process to get the tower built in the future. But I guess asking that question counts as "hate, negativity, bashing Dubai and insulting our ancestors".


----------



## Gabriel900

BinSuroor said:


> When the tower will reach this phase don't panic and ask the mods to change the title to "On Hold" :lol:


This made my day :lol:


----------



## pdvd

Kyll.Ing. said:


> But I guess asking that question counts as "hate, negativity, bashing Dubai and insulting our ancestors".


So true! But that's a cultural thing... aways feeling insulted.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I think a few rubbish posts need to be removed


----------



## U_H_E_I_D

BinSuroor said:


> When the tower will reach this phase don't panic and ask the mods to change the title to "On Hold" :lol:


Are we there yet? :nuts:


----------



## Emarati2009




----------



## TNAT

outstanding!


----------



## maxxell

Truly a Landmark !!


----------



## Tom_Green

Emarati2009 said:


>


Beautiful. I hope every tower gets an EMAAR Sign <3


----------



## GeneratorNL

Tom_Green said:


> Beautiful. I hope every tower gets an EMAAR Sign <3


I love your sarcasm. :lol:

Seriously, I understand that a developer wants people to know what they're building, but Emaar is overdoing it. Their signs make their projects less appealing in my opinion. hno:


----------



## Durbsboi

lol


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Breeze in Creek Beach*










http://towerdubaicreek.com/breeze-creek-beach/


----------



## Investor254

Wow


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

Manuela Miracul™ said:


> *Breeze in Creek Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://towerdubaicreek.com/breeze-creek-beach/


Even if it is nice to see, that you want to keep us updated. This thread is about the tower and not Dubai Creek Harbour in General. Pls post it in the right thread. ty


----------



## CHINA0086

Emarati2009 said:


>


Rendering always looking better than the real building, i still think those tons of cables will cover the sight,not lucency like the rendering.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Great find, Mefu! Compared to the Google Earth pics, something appears to be going on on the east side of the site, but the picture is too low-res to figure out what. Could be vegetation, or ground water intrusion, looks a little too irregular to be man-made.



fayzoon said:


> Why the height in the title is not changed? Isn't it only about the proofed official information like what's said previously?
> 
> So let's change it to 828m+. Not to let it be disappointing by then


I think official documents have said 1000+, so I wouldn't go lower than that. But based on released information (scale drawings, models, renders), 1300+ is a pretty trustworthy estimate too. It's what CTBUH goes for, and while their estimation of construction status might not be up to date (or use different criteria than SSC), they got the height from the same sources we did. Keeping it at 1300+ is fine by me, but if we're being strict, 1000+ is the lowest we should go.


----------



## Gabriel900

1300m+ is the *official* number, CTBUH, Emaar, Elevators diagram and I confirmed this! we won't repost the same posts posted 50 times before because some tend to have short selective memory.

What is truly astonishing in the above pic is how big the mall (phase 1) will be and how it is directly connected to the tower .. Downtown Dubai style.

Notice how big and glorious the tower's diameter is, it easily can fit all towers U/C on the island district.


----------



## Kuba07

0:04 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9xnISCqrvY


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Emaar Development plans $283m special dividend payout*










http://www.dubaimetro.eu/emaar-development-plans-283m-special-dividend-payout/


----------



## pdvd

Blablabla... but it;s still on hold.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

pdvd said:


> Blablabla... but it;s still on hold.


Just because it's on hold doesn't mean it's not happening. There was a delay of some sort, since a new contractor wasn't ready to move in on site once the ground works were finished, but at no point was it indicated that the project is cancelled. If anything, the article above should dispel any doubts that Emaar can afford this tower. They clearly have the money and then some. The reason why the thread is on hold is because there's no activity on the construction site itself. However, we've got enough insight in the negotiation work behind the scenes to determine that the process of getting the tower built is still going on, more-or-less according to plan. All available information suggests that construction will begin again in the near-ish future, it's just not happening right now.


----------



## KuwaitLover

Gabriel900 said:


> "Awarded contractor" and Emaar  should be made public this month .. Protenders announced it yesterday as well


I don’t know where you’re getting your info from but the main contract has definitely not been awarded as claimed


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

KuwaitLover said:


> I don’t know where you’re getting your info from but the main contract has definitely not been awarded as claimed


Can you elaborate? This screenshot from Protender suggests that it was. I might be open to the notion that whoever wrote that article made a mistake, but until any contrary information surfaces, it seems like the evidence points towards a contract award. It seems like Gabriel900 has some inside knowledge too. I'm not saying I don't believe your word, but it would be nice if you could point to an external source as well.


----------



## KuwaitLover

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Can you elaborate? This screenshot from Protender suggests that it was. I might be open to the notion that whoever wrote that article made a mistake, but until any contrary information surfaces, it seems like the evidence points towards a contract award. It seems like Gabriel900 has some inside knowledge too. I'm not saying I don't believe your word, but it would be nice if you could point to an external source as well.


Protenders is absolutely NOT a reliable source of info. I can’t prove a negative but I have spoken to both bidders and it is definitely not awarded to anyone, in fact I would be surprised if it proceeds in its current form at all. And before anyone asks, yes they would tell me if it’s been awarded - there’s no way the tallest tower In history would have been awarded two weeks back and the market didn’t know - that’s not how it works. For example when burj Khalifa was awarded, the news was out in hours.

I’d be happy to be proven wrong by the way - and if it has been then the status should definitely not be on hold.


----------



## Gabriel900

KuwaitLover said:


> Protenders is absolutely NOT a reliable source of info. I can’t prove a negative but I have spoken to both bidders and it is definitely not awarded to anyone, in fact I would be surprised if it proceeds in its current form at all. And before anyone asks, yes they would tell me if it’s been awarded - there’s no way the tallest tower In history would have been awarded two weeks back and the market didn’t know - that’s not how it works. For example when burj Khalifa was awarded, the news was out in hours.
> 
> I’d be happy to be proven wrong by the way - and if it has been then the status should definitely not be on hold.


First of all status is On Hold, so I am not sure what are you angry and pissed about or trying to argue on.

Second, You honestly think they will give *you* any details if you called contractors? ever heard of Non-disclosure agreement? I don't care honestly if you or anyone else believe me, I cannot disclose my sources just because you are butthurt, try your luck with Protenders maybe they can help you.

Finally, I really hope this gets canceled, and then let's see which other city will ever achieve or try to build a tower with such a height or grandeur in our flailing human life :troll:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

KuwaitLover said:


> Protenders is absolutely NOT a reliable source of info. I can’t prove a negative but I have spoken to both bidders and it is definitely not awarded to anyone, in fact I would be surprised if it proceeds in its current form at all. And before anyone asks, yes they would tell me if it’s been awarded - there’s no way the tallest tower In history would have been awarded two weeks back and the market didn’t know - that’s not how it works. For example when burj Khalifa was awarded, the news was out in hours.
> 
> I’d be happy to be proven wrong by the way - and if it has been then the status should definitely not be on hold.


Thank you for elaborating. I personally don't think we have enough solid information to conclude anything to one side or the other, but there are indications. First and foremost, the fact that they went as far as completing the foundations. But also the fact that the site appears to be quiet. Apart from those observations, it seems to be all down to hearsay, and I for one am not informed enough to gauge how valid that is. I will be following any news closely, however! This is pretty exciting!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Don't be excited .. the tower is canceled .. forever .. I bet now y'all believe me :lol:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Don't be excited .. the tower is canceled .. forever .. I bet now y'all believe me :lol:


As far as I can tell, nobody in this thread seems to believe this tower will be cancelled. Delayed? Maybe. Shortened? Wouldn't exclude the possibility. Outright cancellation? Not buying that. The main notion of everybody in the thread seems to be uncertainty. Something is happening, we just don't know when, how or who will end up being involved, and exactly _what_ the outcome will be may also be questioned if you're so inclined. But I haven't seen anybody argue that complete cancellation is in the cards. There will be a tower, I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Fayez

So, the last update photo was in May, 5 months ago. And shows the foundation was almost done back then

It doesn't look like a contractor problem. It is a silly competition issue with Jeddah Tower. That's why they are both stopped. Everyone waiting for the other one to grow first to get the chance to finish the tower at a higher height.

I said before that this is so difficult to be the real situation but, it really seems to be. And we sadly might have to wait too long to see DCT rising!


----------



## Fayez

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Nah, the reasons why Jeddah Tower was stopped were pretty clearly political. They're well documented somewhere in that other thread.
> 
> Besides, Jeddah Tower was already designed with one height in mind, and changing it is nigh impossible. The piles were built to take a certain weight, the slenderness of columns were designed so they could carry exactly the load they were specified for, etc. Those loads simply can't be increased without re-doing everything they've built so far, which means a total redesign of the entire tower from scratch. It'd be ludicrously expensive. The moment they started building on top of Jeddah Tower's foundation piles, the tower's maximum height was written in stone. Maybe they could extend it by a small handful of meters, but any substantial height upgrade would be fundamentally impossible. Dubai Creek Tower has foundations prepared for a much taller height, which Jeddah Tower is in no way designed to exceed. And if it was, why did construction of Jeddah Tower commence for so long after Dubai Creek Tower was announced?
> 
> Besides, stopping your own construction project to see if somebody else plans to beat you is also ridiculously bad economically speaking. Then you have to tear up tenant contracts, re-negotiate with your contractors, pay for all the expenses of running a building site for an indefinite amount of time, and possibly put other projects on hold. A construction project of that scale employs a small army of project managers and a rather large army of workers, and it's really, _really_ bad for your wallet to ask them to "hold on" for an unspecified time. You're paying people tons of money for doing nothing, tying up labour force that could be used elsewhere, and pushing back the date your tower may begin to give a return on your investment. Not even a Saudi prince has that much money to waste on a tower contest.
> 
> Whatever the delay in this tower is, it is almost certainly not related to Jeddah Tower. Whatever the delay in Jeddah Tower is, it is _definitely_ not related to Dubai Creek Tower.


Political? Yes it could be. But, it's not for sure. Yes we have a proof but not a 100% proof

Actually there are some redesigning possible ways without making it to too ugly and without changing the weight so much but, I have to disagree on your last statement cause competition is also a possibility since, they both are on hold and both are higher than any existing structure. *This reality alone makes it possible*


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

fayzoon said:


> Actually there are some redesigning possible ways without making it to too ugly and without changing the weight so much


As a general rule, the tower is already as slender as it can be made, since otherwise it would just be a waste of money. Both in the form of materials and lost real estate space. You don't make columns thicker than they need to be, since each added kilogram of load would have to be compensated for by a heavier support structure below it, resulting in a cascade of added weight just to support added weight. Materials are expensive, and thick columns eat into the real estate space, i.e. the space you sell or rent to tenants, which is what makes the tower earn money. This goes all the way down to the foundation piles. Adding several hundred meters to a tower's height is functionally impossible after one has started to build on them. 

Besides, it would require scrapping all the drawings and plans that have already been paid for, pushing back a completion date indefinitely, tearing up all contracts that have been made, and then paying for entirely new versions of it all to be made from scratch. It would have been much, much cheaper for the Saudis to complete Jeddah Tower as planned, so it could recoup its already ridiculous investment, and then launch their own tower designed to be taller than Dubai Creek Tower from the beginning. The enormous wastefulness of putting a half-built tower on hold just to rebuild it taller is a pretty impenetrable argument why this is not the reason why their construction stopped.

I could _maybe_ see Dubai Creek Tower losing some of its reason to exist with the termination of Jeddah Tower (Dubai would have the tallest building anyway, why build an even taller one then?), but it's pretty flimsy reasoning, and I doubt that alone would stop the project. One simply does not start a project like this without fully committing to finishing it, since there are a lot of stakeholders involved that would justifiably be quite pissed off if you halted construction and tore up every contract just for the sake of challenging your neighbour for a record. Those expenses would quickly add up to much, much more money than you could ever hope to make by having the world's tallest tower.

This sort of shenanigans might be possible to do when both towers are in the planning stage (indeed, it seems like that's how they started), but once actual construction has begun, fundamental changes like that are waaaaaaay too expensive to be feasible.


----------



## Fayez

Any ways let's wait and see, even when I'm really tired of waiting. The fact that they are both in the "on hold" status is really disappointing


----------



## Gabriel900

Okay I think we need to do some fact checking and summarising of some truths and what we know:

1) The idea of a 1Km tower in Dubai Creek Harbour was there waayyyy before Jeddah Tower, there is an news article about it as well dating 2 years before Jeddah tower announcement.

2) DCT is not a tower, hence not even a competition for Jeddah Tower.

3) Emaar sold thousands of units and still selling thousands more and launching more projects based on the Tower being the centrepiece of the district, Emaar main drive to build an Iconic tallest structure is, the vision of the ruler mixed with financial gain.

4) Let's consider I am not in contact with Emaar's inner circle and I have no idea what is going on, but all signs, from construction of infrastructure to residential towers to Mall indicate that this tower WILL happen, no matter what.

Finally when I said tower is canceled or whatnot I was joking nothing serious there


----------



## Fayez

They both will happen (also that one reached a no looking back point) and I really agree that they will both happen. But, when? nobody is *sure*, which is what really matters. And by sure I mean really sure not a "some source said" kind of sure


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I don't think it is looking good for Jeddah Tower, again, these 2 towers are both built for 2 totally different reasons, by 2 totally different parties, but the major issue is, Jeddah Tower is having major political and financial problems with the developer and financier of it and is as well under fire from the government, while Dubai Creek Tower is being delayed due to issues with contractor while the developer is loaded and backed up with the government.


----------



## Blizzy

Surprising typos in the video for something attempting to be professional.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I think this goes back to the same fact that this video is made to showcase the engineering behind the tower not numbers dates and grammar. The animation is too professional to be fanmade.


----------



## Tom_Green

Awesome video.... :banana:

And now...do exactly the same in reality. The construction will be more awesome than of the Burj Khalifah. 

Lucky times we live in.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Gabriel900 said:


> Was this ever achieved anywhere before .. jacking something with such a mass!!



I don't think so.
650 m buildings are scarce, so where should 650 m ever have been jacked up?


It looks insane.
Hence the enormous amount of temporary steelworks. (Also never archived before).


Whas the construction of this tower, with this method, really contrcated recently?


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

A strange aspect in the total construction sequence seems the attachment and tensioning of the cables.
That is in a rather late stage, when the tower has almost reached it's final height.


I imagine that the stabilizing effect of these (correctly tensioned) cables is relevanrt much earlier in the sequence...


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> I don't think so.
> 650 m buildings are scarce, so where should 650 m ever have been jacked up?


Mass-wise, I believe similar masses have been jacked up in the construction of offshore oil platforms. There's also the aforementioned jackup rigs, which may weigh upwards of 25,000 tons, that lift themselves on enormous legs attached to the seafloor. Even heavier objects have been moved at sea, but then it's just a matter of controlling buoyancy instead of directly lifting anything.

But this seems pretty revolutionary either way. Almost makes it understandable why they allegedly had such a hard time finding anyone willing to take on the project. So much mass in motion for so long, so high up, on a structure whose only stabilization is itself. A billion dollars seems like it should hardly cover the project managers' fee.


----------



## BinSuroor

moataz89 said:


> Hi,
> I just found a really interesting video that simulate the process to build the tower and it shows the following:
> the tower height which is mentioned is 1000M
> the tower will be delivered by October 2022, but the construction in the video mentioned it will start by the beginning of 2018 so there is a delay of 10 months from now.
> Enjoy the video but I am not sure if this official or not.


OMG the construction documentary will be so amazing icard:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

From a technical point of view, that side-stability of the structure is what bothers me most.


From a financial point of view, I wonder which lunatic company dares to accept this contract...


I remember a story of The Thunderbirds, where the entire Empire State Building is relocated, enclosed in a large steel construction.
It did not end up well...

http://thunderbirds.wikia.com/wiki/The_Moving_of_the_Empire_State_Building


----------



## Scion

So it needs a good 5 years for the main structure works. Then throw in an extra 3 years to fit out all the interior decor to Emaar standards...

Creek Tower won't open to tourist until 2026...


----------



## toxtethogrady

Tom_Green said:


> Beautiful. I hope every tower gets an EMAAR Sign <3


It will be as iconic as the Trump logo...:nuts:


----------



## Twopsy

Scion said:


> So it needs a good 5 years for the main structure works. Then throw in an extra 3 years to fit out all the interior decor to Emaar standards...
> 
> Creek Tower won't open to tourist until 2026...


I don't see why lifting the main portion up and fitting it out should not happen at the same time. The lifting happens very slowly.


----------



## uakoops

^^ because the outside shell of the bud is being built around the stem and then pushed up. The interior of the bud (floors etc.) can't be built until it clears the top of the stem. They could do it from the top down as they go. Also, the cables will be attached in sequence as the bottom of the bud shell clears the attachment points.


----------



## Gabriel900

So building this tower the "traditional" way is cheaper than this jacking methodology? I would assume Emaar would choose the cheapest anyways.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow that's just mind-boggling. I mean thinking about it it does make logical sense instead of trying to build with light cranes and very tight spaces at over 700 meters. I'm not sure if the bulb would be able to be jacked up all at once but it does again make logical sense. That steel framing support structure is just insane, and if I was understanding it correctly, it appears that each of the cable setters are set into a track so that the highest or lowest could be anchored and then the sled moves up to the next part. What connections go into this would be fascinating in more detail for sure.

Just... wow. 
No wonder there are no tenders accepting the "only" $1B price tag. Casinos and things cost much more and they're just normal buildings, more or less. I'd imagine at least a 2-3 Billion expense for this method but I mean I can only speculate as those are hard numbers to rationale and put into any perspective. 

But it looks like the jack pushes from the inside with the whole bulb sitting on supports. So cool.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Also that V5D stuff is phenomenal. I wonder if it was Samsung or someone else who used their software and schedule planning to show how the tower was to be built? I also wonder if this was one of the rejected operational logistics schemes for building the tower, unless well, it's legit. But since the tower isn't under construction right now who knows? 

Gab, would you know if this presentation is legit or are you not at liberty to say?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ my knowledge isn't the strongest when it comes to the engineering factors of it. V5D are a legit company. It is very peculiar to see such video a week after I was told they chose a contractor, but won't be made public anytime soon.

I will try to contact Visual5D next week to get more info on this! Since they work with contractors and construction bids they might have some more hidden details to share.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> So building this tower the "traditional" way is cheaper than this jacking methodology? I would assume Emaar would choose the cheapest anyways.



I think jacking is the only feasible way to do it, otherwise they'd need a crane taller than the structure it's constructing. The spire would certainly have to be lifted up from inside, and thus assembled inside too. I guess they could build the bulb with an array of cranes mounted on the core itself, but those cranes would have to carry more than a kilometer of cable - which then couldn't lift very much in one go, since their own weight would be dominating the total strain on the anchor point. When they have to lift a kilometer of cable in addition to the load itself, the load can't really be that heavy.



Anyway, I imagine this would be a very expensive process, with huge uncertainties. Easily 2-3 billion dollars, give or take a billion or so. Who's going to carry that financial risk? Heck, just insuring the project would be a monumental cost. Sure, the project could be very prestigeous to a contractor, and potentially profitable too, but also possibly ruinous. It'll be exciting to see who will take up that risk, if any.


----------



## KillerZavatar

What the hell did I just watch! they build the spire and I am like, are they doing what I think they are doing?!?

this will be the most exciting construction to watch. Ever! not only because of its height now. I wondered how they would build this tower with so little space in over 1000m up, but I guess, they don't! Can't wait. WOW. Want to visit Dubai twice now, once the upper section is done, and once the spire is where it belongs!


----------



## DubaiM

Wow, building this tower seems to be more complicated than expected! 

I am wondering if it would have been easier just to build a true 1200m+ skyscraper as most difficulties of the construction progress seem to result from the small floor space of the stem, the bulb section and the cable support system of the tower. 

Would all those problems not be resulted if they build a normal skyscraper with floor spaces big enough to follow the traditional construction method and a structure supportive enough to constantly hold its own weight and that of the attached cranes?


----------



## T1000

Kyll.Ing. said:


> ...I guess they could build the bulb with an array of cranes mounted on the core itself, but those cranes would have to carry more than a kilometer of cable - which then couldn't lift very much in one go, since their own weight would be dominating the total strain on the anchor point. When they have to lift a kilometer of cable in addition to the load itself, the load can't really be that heavy.


They don't necessarily need to do it like that. There was a similar video for how Jeddah Tower is/was going go be built and it's quite a simple set up (on paper that is):

They would build shorter exterior crane platforms at several places up the building. Each crane reaches above the base of the platform of the crane above it. And each crane above reaches to the base of the platform below it.

So, they basically lift the load to their own platform. From there the crane above picks it up and brings it up to its platform and so on. When the tower is complete, each crane below "helps" the crane above to dismantle and brings it down. Then a 200m or so ground crane dismantles the last crane and its platform and is then also dismantled traditionally.

For this tower though such a set up would be tricky with all of the support cables which are going to be in the way. It's quite the challenge :nuts:


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

"You need to have the desire, the passion, you have to be brave and take actions. You might fall a few times, but you will get up”. 

Wise words from Mohamed Alabbar, Founder and Chairman of Emaar Properties. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SYllAnM95o


----------



## Largechris

Just to add to the interesting spitballing ideas of how to build this - seeing as the bulb is wider than the stem, how about a design where the bulb slides over (up) the stem (so with vertical rails/tracks temporarily around the stem to guide internal locators on the bulb). 
In other words build the whole slipform stem first (which I think we have some conscsensous on that that part should be fairly straightforward) and use it as the 'scaffolding' for building the bulb (at ground level) around it, before jacking the bulb upwards. 
If cable stays are already attached to the stem, when the bulb is at ground level, then have enough redundancy in them to remove and reattach some of them as the bulb slides up. 
Obviously the narrower spire is needed to top it out still, would be neater if some of the spire could be built inside the stem then raised internally at the end (which projects did that, the Empire State?)


----------



## Twopsy

Largechris said:


> Just to add to the interesting spitballing ideas of how to build this - seeing as the bulb is wider than the stem, how about a design where the bulb slides over (up) the stem (so with vertical rails/tracks temporarily around the stem to guide internal locators on the bulb).
> In other words build the whole slipform stem first (which I think we have some conscsensous on that that part should be fairly straightforward) and use it as the 'scaffolding' for building the bulb (at ground level) around it, before jacking the bulb upwards.
> If cable stays are already attached to the stem, when the bulb is at ground level, then have enough redundancy in them to remove and reattach some of them as the bulb slides up.
> Obviously the narrower spire is needed to top it out still, would be neater if some of the spire could be built inside the stem then raised internally at the end (which projects did that, the Empire State?)


Something like that was done for the construction of Berlin TV Tower, but in a much smaller scale. I could imagine doing it in several steps though. Like ten floors at the time, but I don't see why that would be much cheaper or faster than the construction method in the video.


----------



## Largechris

Twopsy said:


> Something like that was done for the construction of Berlin TV Tower, but in a much smaller scale. I could imagine doing it in several steps though. Like ten floors at the time, but I don't see why that would be much cheaper or faster than the construction method in the video.


Cheers for that, interesting about Berlin. I don't doubt the abilities of hundreds of engineers working with all the data on this project to obtain the optimum solution..... but good grief as has been said it is almost impossible to imagine such an gargantuan scaffold structure as shown in the video.


----------



## droneriot

Twopsy said:


> Something like that was done for the construction of Berlin TV Tower, but in a much smaller scale. I could imagine doing it in several steps though.


Also recently for the construction of the TV tower in Istanbul, you can see on the last page of the thread in the Turkish local forums.


----------



## Fayez

From Emaar's Twitter


----------



## BinSuroor

https://twitter.com/DesignMidEast/status/1056863564395360256?s=20


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

Santiago Calatrava was in #Dubai earlier this week engaging with industry peers at #CTBUH2018 and sharing insights on polycentric developments in #MENA.


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai is a dreamland for architects .. absolutely anything can be approved here.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Can the above pictures mean that this tower is still a go-ahead ?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Of course .. who said otherwise?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I was just being sarcastic


----------



## Cranesetc

Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai is a dreamland for architects .. absolutely anything can be approved here.


Yes, you are right there. As a result you get some great buildings, and equally some terrible ones. 

Away from the headline buildings the architectural quality is not great. As Dubai matures hopefully the average standard will improve.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

If we can assume that the picture of Calatrava and the foundations was taken during this week's visit to Dubai, this would be the first official update on the tower's construction status since late May. Looks like the site is quiet, but regularly maintained. They're at least going over it with a broom every now and then, as I see no piles of sand anywhere on the foundations. While no proper construction has happened since the last update, they're definitely keeping the site ready for it.


----------



## Philip Marlowe

Have they announced the main contractor yet?


----------



## Fayez

^^ No

BTW, a "latest news" section just below the title of the thread would be a great addition


----------



## Gabriel900

Cranesetc said:


> Yes, you are right there. As a result you get some great buildings, and equally some terrible ones.
> 
> Away from the headline buildings the architectural quality is not great. As Dubai matures hopefully the average standard will improve.


How dare you .. Al Attar Tower is a beauty queen in the world of towers!! :lol: 



Kyll.Ing. said:


> If we can assume that the picture of Calatrava and the foundations was taken during this week's visit to Dubai, this would be the first official update on the tower's construction status since late May. Looks like the site is quiet, but regularly maintained. They're at least going over it with a broom every now and then, as I see no piles of sand anywhere on the foundations. While no proper construction has happened since the last update, they're definitely keeping the site ready for it.


Yes .. Yes it is taken recently


----------



## KuwaitLover

Thirteen13 said:


> If they didn’t make it public, they have not announced it.


Because no contract award has been made ......


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ You are kinda right .. as long as the contractor isn't made public and it hasn't moved on site yet, we cannot consider it awarded ... but hopefully soon something will start


----------



## Fayez

Can anybody please try to take a picture


----------



## StratoCaster9

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I had a look around Skyscraper Center, the website of CTBUH, and it appears they've changed the page for Dubai Creek Tower. Now the height is listed as "minimum 828 meters", as opposed to 1300+ m as it said earlier. The tower is still listed as under construction, though, so it appears that somebody in the know have reviewed the page and revised the height information, but determined that the tower does not meet their criteria for On Hold. So nothing has actually changed, but they've changed the way they're presenting the information, which is interesting.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/dubai-creek-tower/23572



Their site is not a good source. They still have Jeddah tower as under construction.


----------



## Weodo

Not looking good....


----------



## lezgotolondon

Looks more like a modern christmas tree than a skyscraper. 
SAD!


----------



## Emarati2009

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> That actually sounds like the city is dying? Is it a little bit to hard, or should we really be scared of the future?hno:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## krkseg1ops

Dubai stockmarket loss of 20% Y2Y is biggest news IMO.


----------



## Tom_Green

:lol:

Looks like Dubai is the new Shanghai. 2 years before the expo the property prices fell. Looks like the same thing is happening in Dubai. I think we will just see less activity as we have seen after Burj Khalifah was completed. 

I just hope they will build it. But i could also imagine they will annouce the construction at the closing of the EXPO 2020. So people will continue to talk about Dubai.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

Gabriel900 said:


> Why are you scared? I never knew Cologne was part of the UAE


Just because I live close to Cologne, doesnt mean, I never was in Dubai or that I dont care about the UAE. The News this guy postet sounded pretty bad, so I thought asking would be kinda okay. But seems like you dont get answers herehno:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I'm sorry but what kind of a question is asking if a city is dying!? 

Market goes up and down it is normal .. no one is dying .. for now.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ I'm sorry but what kind of a question is asking if a city is dying!?
> 
> Market goes up and down it is normal .. no one is dying .. for now.


We all remember 2009. If we think about Dubai and 2009, I think pretty much nobody got good memories. And of course it wasnt dying, but it was really really bad. So dying might be the wrong word, but I think if somewhere a question about the economy is in the right place, it is here. 

But I think neither of us will give up, so I will end it right here. Maybe the people who said you destroy any point of critizism are right. Hust* On Hold or Not Hust*

If you dont like the question I asked, dont answer, but giving provocating answers leads to nothing good.hno:hno:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Chill dude .. I honestly don't deserve your hate 

And as I said before it is a cycle, Dubai is in a low market cycle currently and this has nothing to do or is remotely similar to 2008/2009 crisis. Of course, this can get worse or get better .. time will tell.


----------



## Jay

lol at people being surprised by/not understanding this being on hold


----------



## Scion

Emaar is simply too naive for thinking this Calatrava tower can be built for US$1billion. 

From the construction simulation video, I guess that $1billion can only get you as far as the 600m tall concrete stem plus the 600m tall external scaffolding. Everything beyond that will be overbudget.

Emaar simply have to throw in extra funds, something in the zone of $3-4billion to have any chance of building this thing. They may ask Abu Dhabi for help once again and rename this thing to Burj Al Nahyan...


----------



## noir-dresses

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> We all remember 2009. If we think about Dubai and 2009, I think pretty much nobody got good memories. And of course it wasnt dying, but it was really really bad. So dying might be the wrong word, but I think if somewhere a question about the economy is in the right place, it is here.
> 
> But I think neither of us will give up, so I will end it right here. Maybe the people who said you destroy any point of critizism are right. Hust* On Hold or Not Hust*
> 
> If you dont like the question I asked, dont answer, but giving provocating answers leads to nothing good.hno:hno:


Many government projects still got completed in the thick of 2009 and on such as the Dubai Metro, Terminal Three/concourse B, Burj Khalifa plus alot of downtown projects, the tallest block, and so on, and so on.

Dubais cycles can be extreme from relentless building to hard down turns, but in the end it keeps on pushing.

I would not write this project off no matter what its going to take to complete it. Worst case scenerio it will be delayed, and cost more to build, but considering the height, and design that should not come as a surprise.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

noir-dresses said:


> Many government projects still got completed in the thick of 2009 and on such as the Dubai Metro, Terminal Three/concourse B, Burj Khalifa plus alot of downtown projects, the tallest block, and so on, and so on.
> 
> Dubais cycles can be extreme from relentless building to hard down turns, but in the end it keeps on pushing.


Aye, but consider which projects were continued and which were put on hold. Dubai metro and the airport expansion were both infrastructure projects, which rightfully got top priority. Burj Khalifa was already completed by 2009 (with the aid of some loans from the neighbouring emirate, but those economic problem were unrelated), and on the tallest block Marina 101 stood unfinished for years while Pentominium is still a big bird toilet. Other plans such as the Palm Deira, Dubai Waterfront, Dubailand, Nakheel Tower and Dubai Pearl crashed completely. When the crisis hit, the important projects (or those already close to completion) were prioritized, while "vanity projects" didn't make it, and some have not seen a worker on site since.



noir-dresses said:


> I would not write this project off no matter what its going to take to complete it. Worst case scenerio it will be delayed, and cost more to build, but considering the height, and design that should not come as a surprise.


Agreeing with this, though. The existence of Dubai Creek Tower proves that the apetite for huge and spectacular projects will remain, and when the next boom cycle appears, someone will draw lofty plans again. Even if it comes to the worst, and the tower is delayed right now, in a few years they might have a second look at those perfectly serviceable foundations lying ready in the ground and decide to revive the plans.


----------



## Gabriel900

noir-dresses said:


> Many government projects still got completed in the thick of 2009 and on such as the Dubai Metro, Terminal Three/concourse B, Burj Khalifa plus alot of downtown projects, the tallest block, and so on, and so on.
> 
> Dubais cycles can be extreme from relentless building to hard down turns, but in the end it keeps on pushing.
> 
> I would not write this project off no matter what its going to take to complete it. Worst case scenerio it will be delayed, and cost more to build, but considering the height, and design that should not come as a surprise.


Someone gets it .. cheers



Kyll.Ing. said:


> Aye, but consider which projects were continued and which were put on hold. Dubai metro and the airport expansion were both infrastructure projects, which rightfully got top priority. Burj Khalifa was already completed by 2009 (with the aid of some loans from the neighbouring emirate, but those economic problem were unrelated), and on the tallest block Marina 101 stood unfinished for years while Pentominium is still a big bird toilet. Other plans such as the Palm Deira, Dubai Waterfront, Dubailand, Nakheel Tower and Dubai Pearl crashed completely. When the crisis hit, the important projects (or those already close to completion) were prioritized, while "vanity projects" didn't make it, and some have not seen a worker on site since.


Maybe you did not get what he was saying, it is not that no project was canceled or had difficulties .. he was saying in the worst time of the crisis some projects moved on and were completed. (you only focused on 2 of the tallest block when the majority of ~8 towers were done and completed back then). He did NOT say ALL were completed, he said despite how bad it was, some DID around Dubai. It is nice to always look at both sides of the coin to make sense of things, but then again what is happening for 2 years now, the slowdown in market has nothing to do or is remotely similar to 2008/2009, which was 20 billion times worse.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I'm having serious doubts on the completion of this tower. Here's the problem. This tower was only funded as a reaction to Jeddah tower taking the "tallest tower" crown from Burj Kalifa in Dubai. Now that Jeddah tower is canceled, Kalifa is still king, and it's an Emaar project. If Emaar goes ahead with this tower, they will be competing against themselves. That's not good. And these guys at Emaar know what they are doing. Building a tower to compete against another country is one thing, but to compete against your own other tower, in the same city, no... not a good idea. 

And this is a real problem becasue this tower will not double the tourist visits to Dubai. It simply won't. Instead it will take, quite possibly, a majority of tourists now visiting Burj Kalifa. Tourist are not skyscraper enthusiasts like us. They just want to visit the tallest tower with the tallest observation deck. Now that's Kalifa, but in the future it will be Creek Tower, so they'll just go there. By building this tower they are splitting the tourist profits while doubling, in reality tripling, maintenance costs. 

Jeddah Tower might have taken a chunk of tourist money from the Burj Kalifa so having Creek Tower made sense, but without Jeddah Tower, the Creek Tower no longer makes sense. It is not necessary for the development, and not building this tower will make the entire development much more profitable. I'm sure that emotionally, many at Emaar want this tower built, but in the end pragmatism may force them to abandon it, and build something more sustainable on that spot.


----------



## kony

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Jeddah Tower might have taken a chunk of tourist money from the Burj Kalifa so having Creek Tower made sense, but without Jeddah Tower, the Creek Tower no longer makes sense..


I don't think at all...how can a jeddah Tower take any tourists from Burj Khalifa ??

Not the same country or city but most important : Saudi arabia will never be a tourist powerhouse...and i think at the moment it's not even a tourist destination at all (maybe some business men, then all the mecca goers).

And with all this story with the guy killed in their consulate in Istanbul, it's even less likely anyone would want to spend theit vacation there


Now about the rest of what you said : Tourists will not really "abandon" Burj Khalifa to jump into the next big thing for the simple reason that Downtown is much more central than Ras Al Khor

And anyway, Dubai expect ton increase their tourist count from 15 millions now to 20 millions by 2020, so i'm sure there is a market for 2 or even 4 great observation Towers, even if all owned by EMAAR

The magnitude of a tower going beyond 1 000 meters is going to be as big as Eiffel Tower at the time...so that's even more worldwide publicity for Dubai, and Burj Khalifa itself


If you think about tourism money, not only Creek Tower will compete with Burj Khalifa, but any other tourist attraction, Water Park, Amusement park, etc...so no big deal if there is more observation platforms

already Dubai Frame is competing, and soon the Ferrys Wheel

I think all this is all good for Dubai...if ever that Creek Tower comes to reality...


----------



## DubaiM

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> That's not good. And these guys at Emaar know what they are doing. Building a tower to compete against another country is one thing, but to compete against your own other tower, in the same city, no... not a good idea.


That's a really good argument. If Jeddah Tower was still under construction, the Burj Khalifa would have lost its title as the tallest building in a few years. Emaar therefore decided to reclaim the title with a new project in order to keep tourists interested in Dubai. Now, it would be unnecessary to build an even taller tower in the same city. It doesn't matter if the building is 1300m or 828m tall, tourists are interested in visiting the tower anyway simply because it's the #1. 

Maybe Emaar should have kept to their old plan to build the tallest twin towers in the world. Both Dubai Creek Harbour and Downtown would have each their iconic attractions which don't overshadow the other.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ but this tower is not really a building .. even if it was built, Burj Khalifa would remain the tallest. Plus the reason for building this is to recreate Downtown Dubai success and not to keep them as number 1, since this whole masterplan was an idea from before even Jeddah tower was proposed.

Tourists will want to visit both simply because both are number 1 in something, plus if a building is iconic enough on its own, no need to have it the tallest to have tourists visit it, like Burj Al Arab and Atlantis ..

Even if Jeddah Tower was built, who would want to spend a vacation in Saudi Arabia! (not like you can anyways).

The building of this tower has so many reasons but is not because of Jeddah Tower, simply because it was proposed even before Jeddah tower.


----------



## noir-dresses

good morning, I think theres more to this tower than competing with JT and BK. We are focusing to much on this tower, and forgeting the much more important fact of all the land around it which is a gold mine if it gets built.

Basically if they build the tower the land or area around the tower is a location which will fetch top dollar. If they dont build this tower then Emaar are just selling sand in that location, that simple.

They need this tower to pump and dump real estate. Another question is can they sell this real estate with an over capacity of units in Dubai already and more coming in the pipelines. its not really a hard sell because most buyers will be emotional buyers wanting to be next to this next big thing.


----------



## droneriot

Unusually sharp image, looks like something is going on in the circle around the tower.

https://eos.com/landviewer/?s=Senti...DEx-MzBf-NDBS-Q05f-MA==&b=Red,Green,Blue&anti


----------



## krkseg1ops

They are packing their tools :rofl:


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> Unusually sharp image, looks like something is going on in the circle around the tower.
> 
> https://eos.com/landviewer/?s=Senti...DEx-MzBf-NDBS-Q05f-MA==&b=Red,Green,Blue&anti


Yeah indeed very clear .. I am afraid nothing has changed as of yet .. this is just some shadow effect during pic capture.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

krkseg1ops said:


> They are packing their tools :rofl:


I get the joke, but in all seriousness, I don't think there are many tools on site right now anyway. The contractor who built the foundations did his job and left months ago, he wouldn't leave his tools lying around a site he was finished with. The contractor for the superstructure has yet to show up, and he wouldn't send his tools to the site before he was ready to show up. And I presume nobody else would store their tools there between construction phases, why would they? Or maybe Emaar hires out some storage space while the site is dormant, they would need security to guard it anyway.

I wouldn't start worrying for the project's future unless they started showing renders without the tower, which seems unlikely. Things might go a little slow right now, but as shown on Dubai Marina, in Dubai projects can lie in waiting for many years if necessary. They're not quick to give up down there. Heck, the metro station near the Nakheel Tower plot is still named after the tower, almost ten years after its stalled.


----------



## germantower

^^ The station keeps its name cause Nakheel has bought name rights for it for a certain amount of time IIRC.


----------



## Gabriel900

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I get the joke, but in all seriousness, I don't think there are many tools on site right now anyway. The contractor who built the foundations did his job and left months ago, he wouldn't leave his tools lying around a site he was finished with. The contractor for the superstructure has yet to show up, and he wouldn't send his tools to the site before he was ready to show up. And I presume nobody else would store their tools there between construction phases, why would they? Or maybe Emaar hires out some storage space while the site is dormant, they would need security to guard it anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't start worrying for the project's future unless they started showing renders without the tower, which seems unlikely. Things might go a little slow right now, but as shown on Dubai Marina, in Dubai projects can lie in waiting for many years if necessary. They're not quick to give up down there. Heck, the metro station near the Nakheel Tower plot is still named after the tower, almost ten years after its stalled.


You are over-explaining/over-thinking a joke.


----------



## Mefu

At least alot of things are happening in Dubai lately. Especially for the EXPO contructions.

I don't think this tower is cancelled. But its definetly not going as expected and a bit disappointing that its still not rising.

I hope some here can put their emotions aside and stop bashing others. Jokes are always welcomed though.

We are all enthusiasts and we all wanna see this tower rise i believe. Its just natural that we all discuss what might be the problems for this delay and write down our ideas.

If you ask me: this tower will happen and I don't believe it has something to do with the Jeddah Tower. But I also think that it won't be taller than 1100m. That's just what I'm thinking and what I have heard. Let's see though, because I really WISH and HOPE for it being taller than 1300m.

Financially wise, its not just the observation deck that makes money of this tower, its also the plaza on the ground which will also be used for concerts etc. And this tower is kinda a landmark for this whole new city within a city. Thats why I think it won't get cancelled and is worth its millions or billions ^^

I can't wait to plan my next trip to dubai. Every year new attractions. And i really hope this will be a part of the new attractions in 2020-2021. Lets hope for the best =)


----------



## Gabriel900

2020-2021? whatever you are smoking i want some :lol:


----------



## droneriot

The construction could be part of the attractions at least, the jacking construction method should be spectacular for any tourist.


----------



## Mefu

Gabriel900 said:


> 2020-2021? whatever you are smoking i want some :lol:



Yes thats the officially estimated year.. 

which might not be my own prognosis.


----------



## Fayez

The official estimated year is 2020 as ruler himself said it. Who knows if it will really be built by then and it is a possibility because it is a very high observation tower. Being like that makes it much easier to build compared to BK for example


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> The official estimated year is 2020 as ruler himself said it. Who knows if it will really be built by then and it is a possibility because it is a very high observation tower. Being like that makes it much easier to build compared to BK for example


The ruler? you mean the developer Emaar? Emaar doesn't rule Dubai. Emaar original plan was 2020 like 3 years ago but after this date only mainstream media was using this number as a completion date, not Emaar or the "Ruler".


----------



## Mefu

Gabriel900 said:


> It actually says something more very exciting it translates roughly to:
> 
> Emaar is aiming to finish the construction of this tower before 2020 *with construction methods and techniques never seen or used before*! :nuts: SO EXCITING



:dunno: well, you must have been high like the NASA I guess..



Yes the ruler didn't say anything about a completion date, thats right.


----------



## Gabriel900

Mefu said:


> :dunno: well, you must have been high like the NASA I guess..


How is it finding a historic old post of mine referring to a mainstream media source prove anything, I am guessing English isn't your first language hence you misunderstood .. As I said before Emaar initial date was 2020, now things have changed.

Anyhow I admire the determination you going all over my old posts to find this one


----------



## Mefu

Gabriel900 said:


> How is it finding a historic old post of mine referring to a mainstream media source prove anything, I am guessing English isn't your first language hence you misunderstood .. *As I said before Emaar initial date was 2020, now things have changed.
> *
> Anyhow I admire the determination you going all over my old posts to find this one



I really don't get what's your mission here ^^
I just said it would be awesome if we could count this tower as one of the new attractions in 2020-2021 and *you* were the one who made up these unnecessary comments. 



As we all know, who followed this thread, 2020 has always been the year that MIGHT be the year that this tower will be finished. 
But once theres this delay I assumed 2021 would be more accurate. 

Which is highly optimistic as i KNOW.


So why is this enough for you to act like you did?



This "historic" post is from July 2017. And I didn't quote it to have a prove, I quoted it because you also believed that this tower could get finished within 2 Years. 
So with your own words: _What did you smoke?_


Why you always come up with that personal insults..

The latest source was the animated video of the construction which also kinda said that this tower will get finished within 2 years.


So why are you acting like its not possible at all and makin up stupid statements against me?


If we wanna discuss about* official statements from EMAAR*, then why do you still believe in a tower taller than 1350m? 



I am not the one who started these childish comments. 
I just wanna be optimistic and wanna see this tower rise. 
*And we are all allowed to guess things and discuss, but you seem to be butthurt while contradicting your own statements*.



Your reply to the forum member *fayzoon* was also not necessary in this way. 
Instead of just pointing out that the ruler didn't make a statement about the estimated date of completion, you tried to make him look stupid by presuming that he's thinkin EMAAR would be the ruler of Dubai. 
I'm pretty sure fayzoon knows that EMAAR is not the ruler of Dubai. 
So I don't get the point for making comments like this, *instead of just giving the right info and having a normal, healthy, discussion.*


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> The ruler? you mean the developer Emaar? Emaar doesn't rule Dubai. Emaar original plan was 2020 like 3 years ago but after this date only mainstream media was using this number as a completion date, not Emaar or the "Ruler".


No the ruler, Sheikh Mohammed Al Maktoum

https://twitter.com/hhshkmohd/status/785532452307697664


----------



## Mefu

fayzoon said:


> No the ruler, Sheikh Mohammed Al Maktom
> 
> https://twitter.com/hhshkmohd/status/785532452307697664



Nice find! I did not know that =))


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> No the ruler, Sheikh Mohammed Al Maktoum
> 
> https://twitter.com/hhshkmohd/status/785532452307697664


Ah nice .. I forgot about this post .. but this is still after what Emaar promised back then 

Mefu I don't understand what is your issue, all I said is Emaar plans has changed! I think you are making a big deal out of nothing ..


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel, sometimes you say weird replies, it was really unnecessary of you thinking that I think that Dubai is ruled by Emaar. Especially when I proved to you that I was right and the ruler himself said it. I know that you forgot about this post but, ask before replying to clear things out


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> Gabriel, sometimes you say weird replies, it was really unnecessary of you thinking that I think that Dubai is ruled by Emaar. Especially when I proved to you that I was right and the ruler himself said it. I know that you forgot about this post but, ask before replying to clear things out


No it is not that, it is simply because completion of a tower can only be determined by the developer .. the ruler might give his blessing but I'm sure his only reference with his tweet was Emaar, hence why I replied to you saying Emaar aren't rulers :lol: I understand what you mean though


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> No it is not that, it is simply because completion of a tower can only be determined by the developer .. the ruler might give his blessing but I'm sure his only reference with his tweet was Emaar, hence why I replied to you saying Emaar aren't rulers :lol:


You might be right but, why would Sheikh Mohammed not help the project to resume?

The ruler is above everything in Dubai including Emaar. Very weird


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> You might be right but, why would Sheikh Mohammed not help the project to resume?
> 
> The ruler is above everything in Dubai including Emaar. Very weird


Simply put is because Emaar wants to make sure they build it in the right time in the right market to be profitable for Dubai and them as developers. The ruler can def force its construction, and I am sure they will build it, but not as originally planned completion of 2020 since it is pretty impossible a this point and the economy started going downhill 2 years ago .. making this tower completion and construction better delayed when situation gets better u know.

Here's my thoughts, the island district and the residential towers are Phase 1, Phase 2 will be the tower and mall with residential towers close to them .. and so on .. The only way this city can be built is in phases with the current market conditions .. but who knows if it gets better the whole thing might go U/C as 1 phase.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

My thoughts on this tower's progress are that Emaar must initially have wanted the tower up as early in the development program as possible, and use it to sell the apartments built in the later phases. However, they realized that the finances weren't entirely in shape to commence yet. The tower would only turn a profit after billions and billions of dollars and years of construction had been spent. A very large investment that would only pay off at the very end, given that the market would still be in good shape by then. High risk, high reward, and the payoff would not be immediate. 

With Emaar's stock falling, someone must have decided that the risk was a little too high to commence at the moment. In good times, the company would have the robustness to take that risk, but the way the arrows are pointing right now, it would be better to push the tower back a little. Especially as no contractor had been appointed for the superstructure yet, it would be very simple to bail out without any contract obligations to fulfill. The foundations are already built, and they will be just as ready for construction in five years as they are now. The tower is not in a hurry, and halting its development frees up considerable sums of money the company can invest in other, safer projects. 

The profits generated by the tower would primarily come through observation deck visitors, mall tenants, and higher sale prices of apartments in the area. The former two would only begin to make money after the tower was completely finished, several years and billions of dollars down the line (not to mention that they would compete against Burj Khalifa and the Dubai Mall for customers). For the latter, the tower isn't vitally important. Those apartments could be sold even without the tower present. Either the tower is not important to the individual buyer, in which case the tower would have made no difference on the sale, or the promise of the tower is enough to sway the buyer - in which case the tower doesn't have to be built right now either. True, Emaar loses the class of buyers for whom the tower is important, and who wouldn't buy apartments unless the tower is already finished, but the difference made by those buyers is probably much smaller than the cost of finishing the tower right now anyway.

I believe the tower site will remain pretty much as it is for a while. A few months or a few years, it depends on how quickly Emaar bounces back into shape. The district around it will be built in the meantime, apartments being sold with a promise (but probably no legally binding obligation!) of a tower view. Or just with the creek itself being the focus of the marketing for a while, after all, the creek is readily available today. When the economy is going steady again, Emaar will announce the continuation of the tower, and it will hopefully be completed without a hitch. A redesign on some scale is possible, but unlikely in my eyes. That would require a total change of ambition, and probably imply a corresponding change of expected profits.


----------



## Fayez

^^ Well, so all the hard work in a very huge foundation like that just to look at it for years without anything standing on it. I don't think so

Some big news should be coming soon


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> ^^ Well, so all the hard work in a very huge foundation like that just to look at it for years without anything standing on it. I don't think so
> 
> Some big news should be coming soon



True, construction will start no doubt, especially that Emaar is still marketing the tower in Dubai Mall and around Dubai like nothing else .. so if they were planning on keeping it on hold for long they would avoid the embarrassment and take them off.

But still no matter what happens this tower won't be completed before 2023, that is for sure at this point, and to avoid out of topic discussions, aside from the economical aspects of this tower that I mentioned before, there is many factors affecting this tower's construction that I prefer not to discuss here.

In related good news, the area of land on the other side of the tower, next to mall is having some major activity on it, looks like things are moving inwards.


----------



## Scion

Site about 2 weeks ago










source:https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqpizd1gL-I/


----------



## germantower

I followed the entire construction of the Burj Khalifa here, but I cabt remember something. How long did it take from the finished foundation to the start of the superstructure in Burj Khalifas case again?


----------



## city of the future

I remember it started imminently, there was no on hold period as in this case. There was issues though with the curtain wall supplied. I am losing faith in this project unfortunately. This is just too long


----------



## Fayez

More than half a year without any progress is not a short period but, it will start anyway and am sure of it. You'll see it


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

It's still way too early to lose hope, in my eyes at least. The construction has halted in the short term, but it has halted at a very favourable stage. Foundations are completed and ready for the superstructure, whenever it will come. Construction can resume tomorrow or in five years, the foundation isn't going anywhere. Moreover, since the superstructure has not begun construction, they are even free to modify the design pretty extensively as long as the design loads aren't exceeded (contrast Pentominium, which either has to be completed with the design they started building, or torn down completely). And these foundations have pretty extreme design loads. 

Also, given that the foundation contractor has been paid and no new contractor has been signed on, the costs of waiting are pretty minimal too. Emaar would just have to pay for site security, there are no contractual obligations or running fees to pay for (maybe a power line subscription for the site, but I guess they could cancel or re-negotiate it without any great costs).

And most of all, I really don't see any existential threats to the tower either. Emaar owns plenty of land in the area, they can continue to develop it for decades without having to use the tower plot. They have a pretty solid revenue base despite the recent stock plunge, so they will probably come back into a position to revive the project. It's not like they're losing anything by not building the tower right now, and all indicators suggest that waiting doesn't cost them much either. It's ready to resume on very short notice at some point in the future. I wouldn't begin to worry until they either begin showing renders without the tower, or start showing alternative uses for the site that involve permanent structures inside the tower's footprint.


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ Well said, Kyll. I know we are all impatient to see a new world record holder rise but only Emaar knows when it's right to do so. If contractors won't accept Emaar's bid, it's possible they are adjusting how to go back and retender the build process for the tower unless Emaar is simply going to increase the budget. Maybe that cool CG video we saw was rejected and a new plan has to be submitted which could take months to develop. Perhaps Emaar is simply waiting. Who knows!

In the meantime it's not like this site isn't gargantuan! There's plenty of low-rise and infrastructure work for them to busy themselves with in the interim.


----------



## Manuela Miracul™

*Emaar launches business development operations in China*










https://emaar.com/en/media-centre/detail.aspx?itemId=tcm:223-129629


----------



## germantower

I feel like if we hear nothing new until march that we can then start to worry.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

germantower said:


> I feel like if we hear nothing new until march that we can then start to worry.


I think that if we haven't heard anything until then, it's safe to say the project has been "parked" for the time being. But for worrying about its long-term prospects, I'd give it a couple more years at the very least. And for determining its eventual fate, I'd wait maybe as much as a decade before truly getting worried.


----------



## Cranesetc

Back in October some people were saying that the Contract was awarded. Gabriel posted then that his 'high level contacts' at Emaar had confirmed the contract was awarded. 

Looks like that was all just plain wrong?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Cranesetc said:


> Back in October some people were saying that the Contract was awarded. Gabriel posted then that his 'high level contacts' at Emaar had confirmed the contract was awarded.
> 
> Looks like that was all just plain wrong?


Hard to say. It's not like the head of the contracted company could go straight from the signing and then right to the company garage where the required army of workers and equipment sat ready to roll out that same afternoon. In the construction business, you don't finish a project today then sign up to begin a new one tomorrow. You sign up for a project to begin next year, so the workers and equipment you currently have tied up elsewhere will have something to do once their current assignment is finished. Idle workers and machinery are nothing but an expense, so you have to keep them occupied by always having them at work somewhere, and signing contracts so they can go to the next project once they're finished. 

After that contract is signed, there would be all sorts of planning and meetings and planning meetings before anyone could start moving to the site, and that stuff takes a while. Presumably, project managers would begin scheduling while construction workers finish their previous assignment, then eventually they would begin to move stuff to the site. It is plausible that the site would be idle for a few months after the contract was awarded (hence why it's customary to award such contracts while the previous stage of construction is still going on, so the next phase can begin as soon as the previous one is finished).

I seem to recall somebody post information that conflicted what Gabriel900 said, and that neither of the two main bidders were involved anymore. But neither him nor Gabriel gave any sources, so it's impossible for us to know. I think we would just have to watch the site and wait. Before construction can begin, a site office rig will have to be erected, and machinery would be trucked to the site. Unless anybody makes an announcement, those would be the first signs of imminent construction.


----------



## Cranesetc

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Hard to say. It's not like the head of the contracted company could go straight from the signing and then right to the company garage where the required army of workers and equipment sat ready to roll out that same afternoon. In the construction business, you don't finish a project today then sign up to begin a new one tomorrow.


Well, I have worked on many major construction projects and run some too. Any major contractor working on a tender for a project like this will have earmarked key management and resources for the start date required by the Client.

Usually on award of a contract mobilisation begins, and that starts with the site office and so on. As the foundations are in, this project is a little different. There may be some lengthy procurement items for use later, but if the core is reinforced concrete then there would not be much in the way of long procurement, just design of the slipform rig, lifting strategy and so on.

The balance of evidence (or rather the lack of it at the moment) suggests the contract has not been awarded.


----------



## Dave H

Awarding a contract is, nice, but there is typically at least one stipulation under which work can begin. This protects the Owner (Emaar) from having work begin before they are ready to pay for it. It protects the contractor from having to perform work unless the Owner can pay their bill. Common examples are: Notice to Proceed, permits, and financing. If Emaar terminates the agreement, the biggest exposure to the contractors "opportunity cost", unless this is addressed in the contract.

Since this structure is not likely to generate much revenue for anyone, there is no financial incentive to anyone, other than the contractor, for it to begin.


----------



## Cranesetc

Dave H said:


> Since this structure is not likely to generate much revenue for anyone, there is no financial incentive to anyone, other than the contractor, for it to begin.


I imagine if that were entirely true, there is no incentive to build it at all.


----------



## pdvd

Very interesting to read... 
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-business-in-Dubai-getting-worse-in-the-last-3-years


----------



## Emarati2009

pdvd said:


> Very interesting to read...
> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-business-in-Dubai-getting-worse-in-the-last-3-years


:lol:


----------



## A7R

pdvd said:


> Very interesting to read...
> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-business-in-Dubai-getting-worse-in-the-last-3-years


Absolute nonsense.

If you want to prove some point or correlation between construction of this tower and Dubai's current economic climate then you will better off reading more balanced articles that have been well researched and aren't a propaganda piece against UAE/Dubai.


----------



## Tom_Green

What i think is the reason we don`t see anything:

Burj Khalifah was build to prove something. To build the tallest structure in the world. Is it still the tallest? Yes! Will something be build that will be higher? Nothing under construction right now. The tower in Jeddah is not under construction anymore. So why should Dubai beat Dubai?

To prove something to the world. But Dubai has right now the opportunity. It`s the Expo 2020. Maybe Dubai was too ambitious to have 2 major projects at the same time. That`s why i believe Dubai will build the tower after the expo.

The last reason is the sinking prices in the property market. Is this really that bad? Dubai experienced something like this before and Shanghai had the same problem before the Expo 2010. I think it`s just normal. The supply is very high.


----------



## germantower

^^ I also feel like another point could be that the ob deck on this would directly compete with Burj Khalifas and Burj Khalifas is already very pricy. So who knows how many tourists would visit both.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

germantower said:


> ^^ I also feel like another point could be that the ob deck on this would directly compete with Burj Khalifas and Burj Khalifas is already very pricy. So who knows how many tourists would visit both.


Same goes for the shopping mall too. While Dubai Mall probably would have done very well on its own, there is probably some great synergy between it and Burj Khalifa - they draw customers for each other. So Dubai Mall would likely feel the impact of Dubai Creek Mall the same way the towers would compete against each other. 

Come to think of it, since Dubai One never seems to get going either, Emaar has a bit of a monopoly on the "Tower&Mall combo" market, and the observation tower market too. None of the other Dubai supertalls have a public observation deck, to my knowledge, certainly not on the scale offered at Burj Khalifa. With Dubai Creek Tower, Emaar would only be competing against themselves. They already own the biggest fish in the pond, it would be dumb to release another to compete with it for food. Perhaps it would be different if Dubai One or other competitors were still going strong. That would have left Emaar with more cards to play in a competition scenario. But as it is, they have all the cards already. No need to create a new competitor if nobody else plays the game.


----------



## Dave H

Cranesetc said:


> I imagine if that were entirely true, there is no incentive to build it at all.


There are plenty of other incentives, besides financial. Somebody has to decide if any of those others (pride, making SSC forum members happy, etc.) is worth the time and money required to make it happen. I'm guessing that none of them are worth it.


----------



## Emarati2009

11-12-2018 :cheers:



> Emaar, the developer of the iconic Burj Khalifa and *the upcoming Dubai Creek Tower*, has commenced business development operations in China. This follows the announcement in July of the company’s expansion to the country, coinciding with the coinciding with the historic visit of President Xi Jinping of China to the UAE.


https://emaar.com/en/media-centre/detail.aspx?itemId=tcm:223-129629


----------



## Urban Dave

Tom_Green said:


> What i think is the reason we don`t see anything:
> 
> Burj Khalifah was build to prove something. To build the tallest structure in the world. Is it still the tallest? Yes! Will something be build that will be higher? Nothing under construction right now. The tower in Jeddah is not under construction anymore. So why should Dubai beat Dubai?
> 
> To prove something to the world. But Dubai has right now the opportunity. It`s the Expo 2020. Maybe Dubai was too ambitious to have 2 major projects at the same time. That`s why i believe Dubai will build the tower after the expo.
> 
> The last reason is the sinking prices in the property market. Is this really that bad? Dubai experienced something like this before and Shanghai had the same problem before the Expo 2010. I think it`s just normal. The supply is very high.


But how will develop the entire area with this huge unfinished hole in the middle? I mean prices won't be as high as they could sell everything with so not clear future for the Dubai Creek.

Anyway, not very good luck for Calatrava in high buildings: Chicago Spire, also was cancelled when they just had a huge hole in the ground.


----------



## Tom_Green

Urban Dave said:


> But how will develop the entire area with this huge unfinished hole in the middle? I mean prices won't be as high as they could sell everything with so not clear future for the Dubai Creek.
> 
> Anyway, not very good luck for Calatrava in high buildings: Chicago Spire, also was cancelled when they just had a huge hole in the ground.


I think they do a lot of construction around Burj Khalifah right now. They can finish that first and than move to the Creek site with full power.


Shanghai World Financial Center was also on hold for a period of time. I was the forumer who changed the status here from on hold to U/C 



Dubai has a lot of big malls. I don`t see such a big problem with a new one.

Regarding the observation deck. New York has a lot of them to. But we will soon get 2 new ones. Anyone having a problem with that?


----------



## DubaiM

I don't think that the observation decks have a big importance for Emaar concerning the financial success of their projects. The Burj Khalifa and the Dubai Creek Tower get most of their value out of raising attractiveness and consequently prices of a newly developed area. 

Also, I don't even think that prices will drop too much for Downtown Dubai units because their Burj Khalifa views will remain spectacular and their location will remain in the centre of Dubai, perfectly situated between Deira, Dubai Marina, Intl Financial Center and Dubai Creek Harbour.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Urban Dave said:


> But how will develop the entire area with this huge unfinished hole in the middle? I mean prices won't be as high as they could sell everything with so not clear future for the Dubai Creek.
> 
> Anyway, not very good luck for Calatrava in high buildings: Chicago Spire, also was cancelled when they just had a huge hole in the ground.


I would guess they would simply hold off the development of some districts of Dubai Creek until the tower's fate is clear. They have plenty of other places to work with elsewhere in Dubai in the meantime, and there are other things in Dubai Creek to use as sales arguments beside the tower. The creek itself, for a start. The tower and its immediately surrounding districts can wait for now, they're not in a particular hurry.

As for how the lack of a tower could impact sales, it's hard to tell. But even assuming a smooth construction period, the actual tower would not be in place until long after most sales in the area are completed. Most apartments are usually sold before they are built, to ensure that the building is financially viable before they start spending money on it. Until the tower is completed, the main sales argument of those unbuilt apartments would likewise be effectively immaterial: the promise of a tower. Emaar is not selling apartments with a current view of the tower (as the tower is not currently there), they're selling apartments that will have a view one day (when/if the tower is finished). They have been using the prospect of a tower to sell the area so far, before the tower is built (but presumably, they would not have contractually obligated themselves to the buyers to build the tower no matter what; there has to be a disclaimer somewhere).

This means that, to put it in a _Back to the Future_ kind of way, the timeline in which the tower is completed is identical to the timeline in which it is not completed, up until the point where construction stops. For apartment sold before this point, the halt in construction does not matter. It would not have made any difference to them if the tower had still been under construction today. At the time of the sale, the timeline matched the timeline in which the tower would be completed on schedule. The impact the tower had on sales was exactly the same.

And if the tower - or rather, the promise thereof - did not help boost sales in, say, 2017, I could see why construction stalled. Imagine you're an Emaar sales executive, you're selling apartments in Dubai Creek, and we're at this point last year. The date is December 13, 2017. The tower is well underway, foundation work is ahead of schedule, but you still aren't selling enough apartments. You pull out those pretty renders in front of potential customers, tell them about the tower that's going to be there and how high the property prices will be. But you're still not selling as many apartments as expected. Your colleagues all report the same. The apartments with a view of the creek are selling well, those surrounding the towers barely catch any interest. Not enough sales to start construction, perhaps most prospective buyers say they will wait for the tower to get closer to completion before they decide to buy anything. After all, there are plenty of apartments for sale in Dubai, you're not the only guy in town with pretty renders on display.

What could you do? Build the tower faster? It is already ahead of schedule, and progressing well. But the tower is not having the intended effect, at least not until it is finished. And even then, it's hard to tell at this point. Maybe the apartments would sell better when the tower is finished, but you'd have to spend billions of dollars on the tower to find out. Faced with such a situation, and all the other aforementioned factors, it would make sense for Emaar to decide not to proceed with the next phase of construction.


----------



## Gabriel900

DubaiM said:


> I don't think that the observation decks have a big importance for Emaar concerning the financial success of their projects. The Burj Khalifa and the Dubai Creek Tower get most of their value out of raising attractiveness and consequently prices of a newly developed area.
> 
> Also, I don't even think that prices will drop too much for Downtown Dubai units because their Burj Khalifa views will remain spectacular and their location will remain in the centre of Dubai, perfectly situated between Deira, Dubai Marina, Intl Financial Center and Dubai Creek Harbour.


Burj Khalifa and DCT won't be toxic for each others, no matter how many 1000m+ dubai builds in the future, Burj Khalifa will always be spectacular in its own way. 

One thing I notice is, discussions when it comes to Dubai is woven as if building supertalls and megatalls are something mundane and happens everyday everywhere, which is awesome. keep in mind guys that no other city has anything close to Burj Khalifa in terms of height yet, and with the big number of projects ongoing and in planning, Dubai would end up looking like a 2200 city stuck in a 2018 world.

Dubai cannot be explained, no matter how much we try, its a city like no other.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> One thing I notice is, discussions when it comes to Dubai is woven as if building supertalls and megatalls are something mundane and happens everyday everywhere, which is awesome. keep in mind guys that no other city has anything close to Burj Khalifa in terms of height yet, and with the big number of projects ongoing and in planning, Dubai would end up looking like a 2200 city stuck in a 2018 world.
> 
> Dubai cannot be explained, no matter how much we try, its a city like no other.


It is indeed pretty awesome, but it would be wrong to believe that the laws of economy are somehow suspended in Dubai. It has the advantages of cheap labour and generous zoning restrictions, but the rules of supply and demand still govern what can feasibly be built there. This is reflected in the projects that are completed, vs. all those that are proposed.

A whole lot more supertall and megatall projects are proposed in Dubai than elsewhere, but keep in mind that the very tallest projects are pretty rare to see built even there. The second tallest building in the city is 425 meters tall, which is pretty tall but also far from being Megatall, and the tallest currently under construction won't reach 400 meters either. 

We can all be amazed, but we must also be realistic.


----------



## germantower

^^ I honestly feel like Dubai did the Burj Khalifa at a right time and had the luck that Abu Dhabi bailed the project out. As you said, everything else is no where near megatall height. And proposals are something substantially different than the actual built thing.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

germantower said:


> ^^ I honestly feel like Dubai did the Burj Khalifa at a right time and had the luck that Abu Dhabi bailed the project out. As you said, everything else is no where near megatall height. And proposals are something substantially different than the actual built thing.


That being said, for a city of that size it really has a lot of highrises. 21 completed buildings over 300 meters, another 5 topped out and 7 under construction. Then 80 or so more above 200 m. That is a lot.

But even though it may seem as if they build kilometer-tall towers all the time, there actually only are three buildings in the city taller than 400 meters. Same number as Shanghai, Guangzhou and Kuala Lumpur, fewer than New York. The latter two cities have projects well underway to increase that number as well. I think Dubai has a very impressive highrise lineup, especially for its size, but it's not quite the Coruscant several people seem to think. It's an image they have been very successful in selling, though.


----------



## goodybear

^^A few statistics I have to add to this from CTBUH which are quite interesting.

Cities with most 300m+ buildings:
1. Dubai - 22
2. Shenzhen - 11
3. Guangzhou - 10

Cities with most 150m+ buildings:
1. Hong Kong - 353
2. New York City - 273
3. Dubai - 190

Cities with most 100m+ buildings:
1. New York City - 842
2. Hong Kong - 606
3. Chicago - 323
4. Dubai - 313

So, in conclusion Dubai is the undisputed king in supertalls and overall very tall buildings. However, in terms of the sheer size and mass of skylines I would say Hong Kong and New York definitely beat it as they have both a lot of supertalls but also a great number of "filler" buildings in the skyline. 
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cities?list=buildings-150

Also, I'm hoping for some good news regarding this tower it would be a treat for the new year. Really hope it will start to rise soon!


----------



## leogodoy

Urban Dave said:


> Anyway, not very good luck for Calatrava in high buildings: Chicago Spire, also was cancelled when they just had a huge hole in the ground.


Hate to say "I told you so" 

But this is far from cancelled, but everything that Calatrava touches has either delays or gigantic unpredicted maintenance or building costs. Or all of the alternatives.


----------



## pdvd

as long as the tower in SA is canceled dubai has no need to build this one because they still have the highest one in the world.


----------



## Munwon

goodybear said:


> ^^A few statistics I have to add to this from CTBUH which are quite interesting.
> 
> Cities with most 300m+ buildings:
> 1. Dubai - 22
> 2. Shenzhen - 11
> 3. Guangzhou - 10
> 
> Cities with most 150m+ buildings:
> 1. Hong Kong - 353
> 2. New York City - 273
> 3. Dubai - 190
> 
> Cities with most 100m+ buildings:
> 1. New York City - 842
> 2. Hong Kong - 606
> 3. Chicago - 323
> 4. Dubai - 313
> 
> So, in conclusion Dubai is the undisputed king in supertalls and overall very tall buildings. However, in terms of the sheer size and mass of skylines I would say Hong Kong and New York definitely beat it as they have both a lot of supertalls but also a great number of "filler" buildings in the skyline.
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cities?list=buildings-150
> 
> Also, I'm hoping for some good news regarding this tower it would be a treat for the new year. Really hope it will start to rise soon!


Very Impressive list. Dubai only has a fraction of the population as well. I think regarding this tower it is a very complex building process and will get built its just now how can we build it.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Dubai currently has 25 towers above 300m .. unless they don't count buildings topped out but not officially open.


----------



## cd7890

like i said a bit ago,is there any more concrete information on the actual design of the tower,so far all i have seen is marketing material,and that doesn't give a good idea of how this tower is on the interior


----------



## Fayez

pdvd said:


> as long as the tower in SA is canceled dubai has no need to build this one because they still have the highest one in the world.


Am afraid this is why they are both on hold. If this is the case, then we might need to wait for a very long time at least to see one of them U/C again. GOD NO!


----------



## goodybear

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Dubai currently has 25 towers above 300m .. unless they don't count buildings topped out but not officially open.


My list just includes completed buildings. If we count T/O or buildings that are U/C but have already passed 300 meters the list looks like this:
Dubai: 26
NYC: 15
Shenzhen: 13

If we count all buildings including supertalls u/c that have not reached supertall status yet:
Dubai: 33
Shenzhen: 22
NYC: 18


----------



## John Waine

This is not "on hold", this is dead.


----------



## 山姆大大大

The data of the Chinese cities in CTBUH is very incomplete.Shenzhen’s 150-meter-high skyscrapers COM and T/O are close to 500.The number of buildings over 100 meters in Chinese cities cannot be counted.The number of Chinese skyscrapers over 200 meters in CTBUH is very incomplete.Guangzhou wuhan shanghai chongqing More than 200 skyscrapers over 150 meters .More under construction.More than 1,000 skyscrapers over 200 meters in China


----------



## 山姆大大大

goodybear said:


> My list just includes completed buildings. If we count T/O or buildings that are U/C but have already passed 300 meters the list looks like this:
> Dubai: 26
> NYC: 15
> Shenzhen: 13
> 
> If we count all buildings including supertalls u/c that have not reached supertall status yet:
> Dubai: 33
> Shenzhen: 22
> NYC: 18


Shenzhen's information is completely out of date.Moreover, many buildings in Dubai are supported by steel frames and spires.


----------



## Guest

As of CTBUH if we add onhold and proposed
Dubai have 57 skyscraper 300m+
if we add proposed/approved projects from protenders
Dubai have 100+ skyscraper 300+
If a crisis doest happen we will see all this by 2025


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

pdvd said:


> as long as the tower in SA is canceled dubai has no need to build this one because they still have the highest one in the world.


I believe Dubai One would be a bigger competitor, actually, at least with regards to tourist money. Jeddah Tower alone wouldn't have much of an impact on the visitor numbers to Dubai, since the former city completely lacks the total package of experiences Dubai has to offer (being located in a religious hellhole of a dictatorship doesn't help Jeddah either). For the time being, Burj Khalifa can boast the highest observation deck in the city, creating a nice stream of revenue for Emaar. But if Dubai One were to open with an observation deck near the top of its 711 meter height, and views rivalling those of Burj Khalifa (plus a mall at its base rivalling Dubai Mall), Emaar would see some serious competition. There's a limit to how many times a tourist would visit a tower with a mall during a stay in Dubai. It should be assumed that a significant percentage of them would migrate to Dubai One, with a resulting drop in tourists at Dubai Mall. Maybe some of the big retail stores would migrate too. 

So Emaar's counter-move would be to build an even taller tower with an even bigger mall, to steer the tourists back to themselves. To make sure Dubai One doesn't get to steal customers from Emaar, even if it means Burj Khalifa and the Dubai Mall gets outdone. 

But with Dubai One on the backburner, seemingly never getting off the ground, Burj Khalifa and Dubai Mall remain at the top of the game. The biggest mall and the highest observation deck remains in Emaar's hands. Then there's no point for Emaar in trying to outdo it, splitting the revenue base and stealing customers from themselves. Might as well halt Dubai Creek Tower until a competitor comes along, and keep Burj Khalifa and Dubai Mall the main focus for the foreseeable future. 

Not sure how this combines with the theory of lower apartment sales than expected, posted above, or which of the two is more correct. If both of them are valid, there's twice the reason for not proceeding with Dubai Creek Tower right now. And of course, the cost of waiting is very low, they could easily pick it up again in a decade or so.




wewillwin98 said:


> As of CTBUH if we add onhold and proposed
> Dubai have 57 skyscraper 300m+
> if we add proposed/approved projects from protenders
> Dubai have 100+ skyscraper 300+
> If a crisis doest happen we will see all this by 2025


So put another way, only half the 300m+ projects initiated in Dubai are on track to be completed? And Protender suggests twice as many as that again are proposed? I presume those figures include stuff like Nakheel Tower, Pentominium, Burj Al Alam or that 2400m tower whose name escapes me right now. 

There are two ways to read those figures: The naïvist way, which assumes everything goes swimmingly and Dubai quadruples its stock of supertalls in six years. And the more realistic way, which suggests that Dubai sees way more proposed projects than can ever be completed. My guess is that the number of completed supertalls in Dubai won't go up by more than 10 by 2025, if that much. There seems to be an awful lot of project cancellations going on right now.


----------



## 山姆大大大

wewillwin98 said:


> As of CTBUH if we add onhold and proposed
> Dubai have 57 skyscraper 300m+
> if we add proposed/approved projects from protenders
> Dubai have 100+ skyscraper 300+
> If a crisis doest happen we will see all this by 2025


The golden period in Dubai has passed.Dubai's economy is very bad now


----------



## 山姆大大大

wewillwin98 said:


> As of CTBUH if we add onhold and proposed
> Dubai have 57 skyscraper 300m+
> if we add proposed/approved projects from protenders
> Dubai have 100+ skyscraper 300+
> If a crisis doest happen we will see all this by 2025


CTBUH's data on China is very incomplete.


----------



## Twopsy

I still have hopes for the tower and the district to be built, because as a last resort, Emaar could still sell the complete Downtown Dubai including Burj Khalifa and the Dubai Mall to finance this new project. That's what any company would do: Sell "old" assets to buy new ones that generate even more money. 

Of course that would only be the last resort, but when it comes hard, getting rid of Downtown Dubai would mean a smaller loss than abandoning this project, which has a much larger scale.

However nobody will bulld the tower for just $1 billion. Just remember that Chicago Spire was canceled because the projected costs skyrocketed to $3 billion. Of course construction in the UAE is cheaper than in Chicago, but Chicago Spire also would have been a much smaller tower.


----------



## Gabriel900

Economy is bad but Dubai construction is still ongoing .. Dubai will cross the 30 supertalls soon enough making it unbeatable but that's Dubai and what defines Dubai, just like every other city is unique in its own way .. Dubai is all about towers towers and more towers, let's enjoy it and cherish it


----------



## 山姆大大大

Twopsy said:


> I still have hopes for the tower and the district to be built, because as a last resort, Emaar could still sell the complete Downtown Dubai including Burj Khalifa and the Dubai Mall to finance this new project. That's what any company would do: Sell "old" assets to buy new ones that generate even more money.
> 
> Of course that would only be the last resort, but when it comes hard, getting rid of Downtown Dubai would mean a smaller loss than abandoning this project, which has a much larger scale.
> 
> However nobody will bulld the tower for just $1 billion. Just remember that Chicago Spire was canceled because the projected costs skyrocketed to $3 billion. Of course construction in the UAE is cheaper than in Chicago, but Chicago Spire also would have been a much smaller tower.


The main reason is that this tower needs to be held by the developers themselves, unlike those residential buildings that are held by consumers. It takes a lot of money to raise this tower. It may be a bottomless pit. The money it builds only accounts for a quarter of the life cycle. Mainly because it has almost no houses to sell, and now the environment around it is very immature, and now many real estate developers in Dubai sell residential buildings in China.


----------



## 山姆大大大

Gabriel900 said:


> Economy is bad but Dubai construction is still ongoing .. Dubai will cross the 30 supertalls soon enough making it unbeatable but that's Dubai and what defines Dubai, just like every other city is unique in its own way .. Dubai is all about towers towers and more towers, let's enjoy it and cherish it


Dubai real estate is now very depressed. Many urban residential buildings are now built over 200 meters of skyscrapers, like Mumbai, Melbourne, New York, and many residential buildings in Dubai have serious fire problems. The most important thing is to drink desalinated seawater and easily lose hair, and the weather is very hot. It is not suitable for human survival, sandstorms and smog are more serious. Moreover, the economic downturn in Dubai has led to fewer and fewer job opportunities, rents and house prices are falling, and neighboring countries are striving to develop their own non-oil economy. Dubai has passed its peak, not to mention the housing bubble in many cities around the world. Very serious, many real estate developers in Dubai are selling houses in China. The most important thing is that Dubai does not have much oil and gas reserves, and Dubai is no match for Doha Kuwait City Abu Dhabi because they have a large amount of oil and gas reserves.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> Economy is bad but Dubai construction is still ongoing ..


Isn't that usually a pretty major warning sign? If apartments don't sell, companies don't hire as many workers, and there are more shops than customers to fill them, is it really a good idea to build more residential towers, offices and malls? Just ask Spain, whose construction industry got really dominant before the bubble burst, and which still is full of abandoned, half-finished buildings a decade later.


----------



## Gabriel900

山姆大大大;154975718 said:


> Dubai real estate is now very depressed. Many urban residential buildings are now built over 200 meters of skyscrapers, like Mumbai, Melbourne, New York, and many residential buildings in Dubai have serious fire problems. The most important thing is to drink desalinated seawater and easily lose hair, and the weather is very hot. It is not suitable for human survival, sandstorms and smog are more serious. Moreover, the economic downturn in Dubai has led to fewer and fewer job opportunities, rents and house prices are falling, and neighboring countries are striving to develop their own non-oil economy. Dubai has passed its peak, not to mention the housing bubble in many cities around the world. Very serious, many real estate developers in Dubai are selling houses in China. The most important thing is that Dubai does not have much oil and gas reserves, and Dubai is no match for Doha Kuwait City Abu Dhabi because they have a large amount of oil and gas reserves.


you need to chill ... majorly 



Kyll.Ing. said:


> Isn't that usually a pretty major warning sign? If apartments don't sell, companies don't hire as many workers, and there are more shops than customers to fill them, is it really a good idea to build more residential towers, offices and malls? Just ask Spain, whose construction industry got really dominant before the bubble burst, and which still is full of abandoned, half-finished buildings a decade later.


I didn't specify Dubai ... economy is bad for 2 years now in the Gulf region and Dubai is the only survivor which I think is a good thing plus this is totally different than 2008 .. I don't know how many times we need to repeat it but I will keep on doing it since this thread is turning into a cycle of the same topics copied and pasted on every page.


----------



## Sani Ramic

You guys forget how Dubai put itself on the map, it never was a city working like others - it was a place where things never done before worked out pretty nicely.
mega projects are not everything, but Dubai itself IS a mega project.

So chill all and see things rising or changing - but be sure - they will never stop.


----------



## Guest

no i didnt count this skyscrapers they count as VISION/NEVER BUILT/CANCELLED + i didnt count the supertall companions to meydan one project and uptown dubai but i curious will ever this 2500+ get build , will just stay vison for evr or just like japan did propose 4000m and 2000m skyscrapers and never build them just to show you are a cool country that can build anything sorry for bad english


----------



## Melb_SuperTall

I wish we had this level of development in the city I live in - Townsville, Australia. Could only dream.


----------



## goodybear

Gabriel900 said:


> you need to chill ... majorly
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't specify Dubai ... economy is bad for 2 years now in the Gulf region and Dubai is the only survivor which I think is a good thing plus this is totally different than 2008 .. I don't know how many times we need to repeat it but I will keep on doing it since this thread is turning into a cycle of the same topics copied and pasted on every page.


I don't want to drag this thread in to off-topic, but what is the reason the gulf states economies aren't doing that well? I would assume if it was because of oil then Dubai could avoid any major hits due to their diversifying economy.


----------



## Orbiting

A lot of the money spent in Dubai is from oil though.


----------



## Fayez

So, this thread is now about from where Dubai is getting its money


----------



## blunuo

The Chinese construction company is bidding on this project, but it should be postponed.


----------



## DFDalton

Anyone really shocked this one's on hold? It's only reason for being was to maintain Dubai's "world's tallest" title. With the Jeddah tower cancelled, there is absolutely no urgency and little other reason for this project to continue.


----------



## AltinD

山姆大大大;154975718 said:


> Dubai real estate is now very depressed. Many urban residential buildings are now built over 200 meters of skyscrapers, like Mumbai, Melbourne, New York, and many residential buildings in Dubai have serious fire problems. *The most important thing is to drink desalinated seawater and easily lose hair*, and the weather is very hot. It is not suitable for human survival, sandstorms and smog are more serious. Moreover, the economic downturn in Dubai has led to fewer and fewer job opportunities, rents and house prices are falling, and neighboring countries are striving to develop their own non-oil economy. Dubai has passed its peak, not to mention the housing bubble in many cities around the world. Very serious, many real estate developers in Dubai are selling houses in China. The most important thing is that Dubai does not have much oil and gas reserves, and Dubai is no match for Doha Kuwait City Abu Dhabi because they have a large amount of oil and gas reserves.


Meh, been there, done that (2009 came and went) ... it's all a cycle.

... as for the desalinated water, no one drinks the tap water in Dubai, and washing the hair with it on my case it was actually beneficial: I was loosing chunks of hair when I was previously living in Vienna (Austria), but 16 - 17 years in Dubai and my hair got really strong. Now back in the old continent, and I see the occasional hair going down the drain.

It's a matter of (organic) chemistry and one's body PH


----------



## Jay

That's lovely...

Anyway, not really shocking (the current state) but it would be cool to see this completed at some point.



> Anyone really shocked this one's on hold? It's only reason for being was to maintain Dubai's "world's tallest" title. With the Jeddah tower cancelled, there is absolutely no urgency and little other reason for this project to continue.


Right, I think BK will be tallest for a while.


----------



## vin_hyd

Jay said:


> That's lovely...
> 
> Anyway, not really shocking (the current state) but it would be cool to see this completed at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I think BK will be tallest for a while.


It seems like Dubai has nothing other than retail/tourism as a source of money. Except to say "the world's tallest skyscraper is in Dubai", nothing fancy about it to be honest. I don't know if people work inside those towers to do business or is just a show off?!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

vin_hyd said:


> It seems like Dubai has nothing other than oil as a source of money.


:lol:

bhai seriously ! google is your friend.


----------



## GulfArabia

Dubai has no oil buddy


----------



## goodybear

I usually don't defend Dubai but the oil thing is laughable at this point. 
1% of its GDP is from oil, the other 99% aren't. If you count gas, that percentage is around 5%.
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-01-14/dubai-s-the-very-model-of-a-modern-mideast-economy









source


----------



## vin_hyd

goodybear said:


> I usually don't defend Dubai but the oil thing is laughable at this point.
> 1% of its GDP is from oil, the other 99% aren't. If you count gas, that percentage is around 5%.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-01-14/dubai-s-the-very-model-of-a-modern-mideast-economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


"Retail" being the source of income! good to know... but...

Except to say "the world's tallest skyscraper is in Dubai", nothing fancy about the project to be honest. I don't know if people work inside those towers to do business or is just a show off?!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

vin_hyd said:


> I don't know


I know Bhai, it shows :lol:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

vin_hyd said:


> "Retail" being the source of income! good to know... but...


Another way to say "tourism", I guess. Just like there must be plenty of airport fees in the "transport" slice of the pie. Not sure where hotel stays are counted. Presumably, "Retail" should really be "retail and service", which would encompass hotels as well.

If you absolutely want to paint a bleak picture, oil is not the way to do so. At least not directly. You may notice, however, that a lot of those categories depend on foreigners coming to Dubai to spend money. Retail, real estate, and transport all include a sizable tourism component, which also is a major driver in construction. And many of those foreigners that come to Dubai come from other Gulf states, whose economy is very oil-dependent. If oil crashes and, say, Kuwait's economy goes belly-up, it will be felt in the Dubai real estate market, with a ripple effect into the construction sector. Dubai itself may not make that much money from oil, but it is dependent on other countries that do.

The link back to Dubai Creek Tower should be fairly obvious. It's not like there is a great domestic demand for another megatall observation tower in Dubai, or that the locals don't have enough luxury apartments to meet demand. It's a bid to court foreign investments, to try to get the richest people in the world to come to Dubai for shopping, maybe to buy an apartment as well. That's how the national economy is fed, and that's the pie Emaar wants to have the biggest slice of.


----------



## Quicksilver

goodybear said:


> I usually don't defend Dubai but the oil thing is laughable at this point.
> 1% of its GDP is from oil, the other 99% aren't. If you count gas, that percentage is around 5%.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-01-14/dubai-s-the-very-model-of-a-modern-mideast-economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Yes, same story like with Aberdeen in Scotland, direct income from oil 1%, income from oil supporting industry - 30%. Same with Dubai, it's not in space, all its income is coming (including retail) mostly from GCC which is heavily relying on oil.


----------



## germantower

I wonder if this project is "moving along" the way it does, because EMAAR is afraid they might end up in a Burj Khalifa like situation and need someone (Abu Dhabi) to bail them out once again or worse, a half finished mast in the city for years to come, in case Abu Dhabi wouldnt bail them out again, which i kinda dont think would happen.


----------



## GulfArabia

vin_hyd said:


> I don't know


why so angry?


----------



## Orbiting

goodybear said:


> I usually don't defend Dubai but the oil thing is laughable at this point.
> 1% of its GDP is from oil, the other 99% aren't. If you count gas, that percentage is around 5%.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-01-14/dubai-s-the-very-model-of-a-modern-mideast-economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source



How much of that is being driven by oil money by the neighbors? That’s the important point here.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Nope, The USA,UK,Russia,China and India/Pakistan are big investors (property) and spenders (tourists) in Dubai. KSA is up there as well but the rest of the GCC are negligible in comparison.


----------



## Gabriel900

The same topic in every thread of Dubai repeated 20 times ..


----------



## BinSuroor

Please stop the out of topic discussions!
Every time i see a new post I hope there will be a new update
but all I see is this out of topic discussions :bash:


----------



## N830MH

Folks, please stop posting on this thread. Just stop! 

Please take a break! This thread will be locked unless when they resume construction. You may leave PM to moderators.


----------



## Twopsy

There are already quite a lot of apartments for sale in Dubai Creek Harbour. 

https://www.bayut.com/for-sale/apartments/dubai/the-lagoons/dubai-creek-harbour/

That's a good sign.


----------



## Orbiting

Yeah off plan buying would be super risky right now.


----------



## maxxell

more than 10 pages now, without picture progress.
something going on with this project?


----------



## Guest

Any news on The tallest twin towers that will come with creek tower 452m+ ????


----------



## Braudian88

wewillwin98 said:


> Any news on The tallest twin towers that will come with creek tower 452m+ ????


Twin Towers!?

Are these what you mean?

















As far as I know, instead of being made the twins will make the tower that we all know known as the tower at DCH that can reach 1.345 km


----------



## Twopsy

Although I have to admit that Petronas Towers are the most beautiful skyscrapers I have even seen, I am not so glad to see Dubai copying another famous design after already three ugly copies of Chrysler Building in that city. Let's hope those towers do not look too similar to Petronas Towers.


----------



## Gabriel900

Twopsy said:


> Although I have to admit that Petronas Towers are the most beautiful skyscrapers I have even seen, I am not so glad to see Dubai copying another famous design after already three ugly copies of Chrysler Building in that city. Let's hope those towers do not look too similar to Petronas Towers.


I would like to share with you the happy very old news that these twins are canceled 5 years ago :lol:




Now can we please stop posting random things here ... unless we have an update maybe we should try to find the appropriate thread for any out of topic discussion


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> I would like to share with you the happy very old news that these twins are canceled 5 years ago :lol:
> 
> Now can we please stop posting random things here ... unless we have an update maybe we should try to find the appropriate thread for any out of topic discussion


The thing is, there's not much to discuss at the moment apart from reasons why the tower isn't being built right now. If you like, I'd support it if you want to temporarily lock the thread until further news or updates surface. As a mod, you've got the keys to the thread, and you're usually the person to find updates anyway. With the information currently available, we could either discuss things we've discussed before over again, discuss off-topic stuff, or have no discussion at all. Neither of the three options seem particularly productive, but at least the latter would make it quiet until there are new things to discuss.


----------



## Twopsy

Gabriel900 said:


> Now can we please stop posting random things here ... unless we have an update maybe we should try to find the appropriate thread for any out of topic discussion


YOU were the one who always said that this topic was about the whole developement and not only the tower.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Chill ... this has nothing to do with what you posted .. I didn't want to write a different post so I shoved it in the same one

Kyll.Ing. we will discuss the idea of locking it, not the worst idea


----------



## Fayez

Now how many pages with only BLAH BLAH BLAH without updates. I lost count. I agree that this thread and JT thread, both has to be temporarily closed until next update


----------



## Gabriel900

fayzoon said:


> Now how many pages with only BLAH BLAH BLAH without updates. I lost count. I agree that this thread and JT thread, both has to be temporarily closed until next update


Let's give this a bit more time before locking it .. no need to lock it now since we have threads for general discussions of Dubai .. we just need to use them instead.


----------



## niçois

Ridiculous thread at this point ! Almost giving up


----------



## city of the future

I would say lock this, and JT. that way we know when it is reopened some legit news has come out


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

city of the future said:


> I would say lock this, and JT. that way we know when it is reopened some legit news has come out


Just make sure to put in the closing post (and opening post?) a person to contact if legit news are found, so anyone can contribute to opening the thread again when the news finally drop. Maybe also sum up the project status and why the threads were closed in a separate paragraph.


----------



## city of the future

Maybe we can contact Gabriel if any news arise, but he is knowledgeable of Dubai projects so chances he will find it


----------



## Victhor

city of the future said:


> I would say lock this, and JT. that way we know when it is reopened some legit news has come out


Anyway, this is a forum, we are here to discuss. So it is fine if this construction thread is only for construction news, but we should have another thread for discussion, opinions, rumours, etc. about this project.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

city of the future said:


> Maybe we can contact Gabriel if any news arise, but he is knowledgeable of Dubai projects so chances he will find it


Of course this is true for this thread, it will probably be Gabriel who posts the first update anyway, but in the Jeddah Tower thread news have come from many different sources. 



Victhor said:


> Anyway, this is a forum, we are here to discuss. So it is fine if this construction thread is only for construction news, but we should have another thread for discussion, opinions, rumours, etc. about this project.


I guess there's the thread in the local Dubai forum.


----------



## Scion

The Creek Tower appeared again at the NYE show last night just before the grand finale. Looks like Emaar is not giving up on it yet.


----------



## Hudson11

Hopefully it won't be a nothingburger with regards to the Tower.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Is it just my or did the DCT receive a minor redesign?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Is it just my or did the DCT receive a minor redesign?


Yeah, I think so too. The main stem has received more of a conical shape while the "bulb" appears to be thicker than before. In previous renders and models, the stem has been straight like a pencil from the ground to the bulb, but here it appears to taper more. There also appears to be a podium of sorts around the base of the bulb, and one further up, while the spire is relatively shorter. The cables also don't seem to go as high as they used to - they meet the stem at a much higher angle, rather than hanging almost straight down for the upper third of their length like they did on the old render.

Of course, there is nothing nearby to compare it to, and the render is quite low resolution, but I get the impression it isn't as tall as before. There's something about the lighting, I think, with floodlights from the ground reaching so high up the stem, and the proportions don't seem as streamlined for height as they used to. There's also the fact that making the tower thicker than the previous design would also make it heavier and drastically increase wind loads, and since the foundations are already in place they would have to cut some weight to compensate.

It could still be the tallest tower in the world, but it no longer gives the impression of being absurdly tall. But it no longer gives the impression of being absurdly infeasible to build either, so it gets me cautiously optimistic. I still don't really see the business case for this tower (one would think that any tourists that would come to Dubai to see the world's tallest tower, would already come to do so, and Emaar owns the current one already), but if they have a serious plan to restart it, maybe they have found a way to make it more economically feasible.

Then again, as with all megaprojects in Dubai, one should wait for it to open before committing to believe in it. The list of announced-then-shelved spectacular projects in the city has grown awfully long in the past 15 years.


----------



## Gabriel900

Well the Ruler himself is announcing something about this tower soon so things should clear up .. Just let's not overthink a bad render for now.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Admittedly this design looks more cheesy and less beautiful


----------



## A Chicagoan

Much less beautiful. The background appears to show some of the supertalls around Dubai Creek near Downtown Dubai, so it's probably not an accurate barometer to compare the heights.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> Much less beautiful. The background appears to show some of the supertalls around Dubai Creek near Downtown Dubai, so it's probably not an accurate barometer to compare the heights.


Yeah is it just me or does it not look 1300 meters to me? (I’m just getting everything out before the mods lock this thread down again lol)


----------



## KillerZavatar

the render might have been thrown together by PR department with a time limit, i wouldn't read too much into it.

That said I would be fine with even a 600m tower if only that means the tower starts soon...

That said, the base where the supporting cables line up has a diameter of close to 500m if I see it right from google earth and that would make that particular render still over 900m tall even with that weird perspective and low balling it.


----------



## Gabriel900

Not sure if this has any credibility but a month or 2 ago Emaar put up this huge poster in my building, still a redesign might have happened ...


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Hm, when I look at the poster above, I realize that the "conical stem" of the render on the previous page might just be the innermost set of staying cables. The stem might still be straight and vertical, after all.

The tower's bulb on the last page still looks wildly different from the previous renders, though.


----------



## Ch.W

The best thing would be: to stop announcing this tower and instead start with the construction finaly.
I think many people are tired of this game


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Ch.W said:


> The best thing would be: to stop announcing this tower and instead start with the construction finaly.
> I think many people are tired of this game


Thing is: Announcements are cheap. Construction is expensive. And it's easier to get PR through the former. Just look about how many articles are _still_ springing up around the Internet featuring "Top 10 insane projects in Dubai that will open by [current year +2]", most of whom were cancelled cirka 2009. Meanwhile, news of what is actually happening on those construction sites (next to nothing, apart from the wind moving sand around) is not paid attention to at all.


----------



## Gabriel900

Ch.W said:


> The best thing would be: to stop announcing this tower and instead start with the construction finaly.
> I think many people are tired of this game


This was announced once when they started foundation and this is the second time (not even official yet) it is on the news. Nothing too crazy really! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pdvd

Sorry... this is not gonna happen. Always a lot of blabla from dubai but nog believing this anymore.


----------



## Gabriel900

The issue is they already finished the foundations for the blabla!


----------



## Redzio

Gabriel900 said:


> The issue is they already finished the foundations for the blabla!


The problem is you always bielieve in every project in Dubai to be finished but then like 90% of them ends like abandoned construction site.  I really want Dubai Creek Tower to be build but lets not get too exited until we see some real construction going on.


----------



## Gabriel900

Redzio said:


> The problem is you always bielieve in every project in Dubai to be finished but then like 90% of them ends like abandoned construction site.  I really want Dubai Creek Tower to be build but lets not get too exited until we see some real construction going on.


I am not excited about it, I am just following up on the news and I don't believe in anything to finish anywhere on this planet with this economy  but since Dubai has done a 800+ tower before I think they have the will to go to such heights again. Anw I just like positivity and spreading positive energy, the world is negative as it is.


----------



## Redzio

Lets hope everything will turn up ok and Tower will be constructed


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> HH Sheikh Mohammed "Brothers and sisters.. we will start our new government season in the UAE this year in a different way.. after consulting with my brother Mohammed bin Zayed, we will announce 50 national projects with economic dimensions during the month of September.. Start September 5."


What happened on September 5, by the way? We're a day beyond that already, and judging by the lack of a flood of posts in this thread, I guess they did not announce the restart of Dubai Creek Tower that day. Was something else announced instead? Is there a thread anywhere to follow the announcements?



Redzio said:


> The problem is you always bielieve in every project in Dubai to be finished but then like 90% of them ends like abandoned construction site.


That's an exaggeration. Way more than 10% don't even make it to the construction site stage.

In seriousness, though, the sensible projects have a pretty good track record. Individual towers around 300 meters tall, villa districts, and lowrise towers tend to be completed more-or-less like announced, more-or-less on time. But the huge, extravagant megaprojects have crashed and burned _every time_ since the financial crisis. Every announced tower taller than ~360 meters. The new metro lines. The artificial islands. The Canal extension. Most of the amusement parks. The Hyperloop to Abu Dhabi. That Olympic bid that was discussed a few years ago. The more groundbreaking, extreme, and flashy the project, the greater the odds of failure (or at least, indefinite delays). Attempts to rebuild the hype of 2003-2008 and attracting investors by promising the world have fizzled out. Not because the announcements haven't been extreme enough, but because the rules of economics and sensible investments apply in Dubai like everywhere else.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

If I had a dollar for every stalled 1/3 completed skyscraper in Dubai, I’d be a millionaire! Rip to Pentominium, Marina 108, this beast, and the Dubai Pearl

Also a worry I have with this tower and all stalled towers in Dubai is that the concrete foundations and cores have probably been weakened by age, exposure to the elements. Also the steel used to build these towers are more than likely weakened and rusted from not being covered by the towers facade for so long. At this rate, if they’re ever completed, no one will want to live, work, or visit these towers because they are a huge safety hazard with the weakened cores, foundations, and steel structure


----------

